# Out And About With Your Reo!



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time to have a dedicated thread for the Reonauts to post pics when then are out and about with their REO's!

Erica went to Little Havana in Umhlanga with me today (and I did have some humans friends as well) and Erica posed with the Duck (especially for @devdev) and then with my Pork Belly!Yum!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica posed with the Duck (especially for @devdev) and then with my Pork Belly!Yum!


 
Murderer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Classic " Fisherism "
REO *on* the plate

Super thread @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Amy enjoying some Catch22 







And a late afterwards 






sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Metal Liz said:


> Amy enjoying some Catch22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a late afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


 
That looks yummy


----------



## MarkK

om nom nom!


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha ja it was very nom nom nom 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and Lily went with on the fishing trip today! Awesome day out on the water just enjoying and catching some good fish!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril and Lily went with on the fishing trip today! Awesome day out on the water just enjoying and catching some good fish!
> 
> View attachment 9886
> 
> 
> View attachment 9887


Wow Rob, that is really awesome fish! Wat was the weight?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Wow Rob, that is really awesome fish! Wat was the weight?


 
She was around the 3,5kg mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> She was around the 3,5kg mark!


Awesome! Beautiful fish!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob is it really a female as you referring to as "She," or is it because it has such a huge mouth?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob is it really a female as you referring to as "She," or is it because it has such a huge mouth?


 
She is most certainly a female... males never get that big... but I get your drift!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> She is most certainly a female... males never get that big... but I get your drift!


 
Never new that, other species like Oreochromis are other way round.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Never new that, other species like Oreochromis are other way round.


Would love to dive lake Malawi some day. Full of cichlids!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Would love to dive lake Malawi some day. Full of cichlids!


 
Someone else knows something about fish

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Someone else knows something about fish


I've done a bit of fishing and diving. Hehehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.


 

nice to see you have arrived safely!

p.s its abit quiet without u on here the last few days lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.


Looks like the life. Have a cup of mud me for sir. ( refering to the coffee )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.


Lovely @Andre enjoy your trip!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

out and about blast from the past with the Reo Flying Cloud


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.


 
OMG I'm so green with envy @Andre! I wish I was there with you big time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and I went to the Casino for the day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril and I went to the Casino for the day!
> 
> View attachment 10264
> View attachment 10265
> View attachment 10266



Lol Rob, the Reo on the slots. Classic. Fits in quite well. Metal on metal

By the way, I noticed that your credits went up on each photo!
Must have been a winning streak there!
Avril bringing you luck


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.



Lovely shot @Andre!


What juice was that in the Reo? Looks just like the Turkish tea!
Bowdens Mate?


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril and I went to the Casino for the day!
> 
> View attachment 10264
> View attachment 10265
> View attachment 10266


just curious @Rob Fisher were u playing and vaping in the smoking or non smoking section?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> just curious @Rob Fisher were u playing and vaping in the smoking or non smoking section?



I say he was in non-smoking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> just curious @Rob Fisher were u playing and vaping in the smoking or non smoking section?


 
I only play in the smoking section despite the stink because that's the only place they have the Poker machines I like!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I say he was in non-smoking


 
I wish Hi Ho! I'm now home and we both headed for the showers to remove the stink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lovely shot @Andre!
> 
> 
> What juice was that in the Reo? Looks just like the Turkish tea!
> Bowdens Mate?


Yip, that's Bowdens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol Rob, the Reo on the slots. Classic. Fits in quite well. Metal on metal
> 
> By the way, I noticed that your credits went up on each photo!
> Must have been a winning streak there!
> Avril bringing you luck


 
Yip those shots were in order and I was on a winning streak there... only problem was that I lost a bit before the streak started... but when the total reached R1,100 I stopped and we walked away because that was break even!  Walking away from a casino break even is considered a WIN for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

early morning vape session in goudini spa gardens

awesomenessk








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Coffee and frenilla in bed






sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Nice day out with the family at Greenpoint Park..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Enjoying a Latte with Kazumi in the Hotel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

At a feast in a Georgian wine cellar.




And the entertainment was amazing!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am so envious of you @Andre! I hope you are having an awesome time in an awesome country!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> At a feast in a Georgian wine cellar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the entertainment was amazing!




Lovely photo and video @Andre!
Looks super

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Giving the Egyptian Shisha a lesson. 

Dynamite comes in small packages? Hell yeah!! 

Was blowing clouds the Shisha could only dream of.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Giving the Egyptian Shisha a lesson.
> 
> Dynamite comes in small packages? Hell yeah!!
> 
> Was blowing clouds the Shisha could only dream of.


Haha awesome pic!!

That Shisha is massive. Good to see you schooling them Egyptians. I'm sure we'll see some Egyptian reo households soon on the list


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Haha awesome pic!!
> 
> That Shisha is massive. Good to see you schooling them Egyptians. I'm sure we'll see some Egyptian reo households soon on the list


Ha ha. Yeah. 
The REO seems to have gained quite some popularity while Ive been here. 

My client and his assistant have said I must bring them one each. 
Don't think they realise the price on them though. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. Yeah.
> The REO seems to have gained quite some popularity while Ive been here.
> 
> My client and his assistant have said I must bring them one each.
> Don't think they realise the price on them though. Ha ha


You can be the @Rob Fisher of Egyptian group buys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> You can be the @Rob Fisher of Egyptian group buys!


Ha ha ha. 
Now that is a tempting idea!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice session on the water with Avril today!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

A quick shout out to my beautiful Paris, the most awesome Low Profile Reo Grand Copper Vein:


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice session on the water with Avril today!
> 
> View attachment 10438



Classic photo @Rob Fisher !

A non vaper would be very confused. Who is Avril? 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Classic photo @Rob Fisher !
> 
> A non vaper would be very confused. Who is Avril?
> Lol


 
Must be the Fish

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chop007

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice session on the water with Avril today!
> 
> View attachment 10438


Hartebeesport dam is n lekker lekker dam...........


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chop007 said:


> Hartebeesport dam is n lekker lekker dam...........


 
And that's far away from me... this is Inanda Dam!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Another Georgian feast. And some of the entertainment.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Another Georgian feast. And some of the entertainment.


 
Super pics @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kick starting the weekend!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Late lunch at Hotel Savaneti, Ikalto, Georgia





HRH vaping next to the pool.





Driving in Georgia is absolutely insane. Had to feed HRH a beta blocker for her to somewhat survive.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh

That looks sooo good @Andre 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and I cruising around Monte Casino! This is outside the shop I bought my Cowboy boots from!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A picture of my boots.... and yes I will put on jeans when I go out in them!  Avril was there too!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and I gambling at Monte!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and a few of her mates at dinner at Monte!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Missy the Woodvil on my nice big bed in my hotel room!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> A picture of my boots.... and yes I will put on jeans when I go out in them!  Avril was there too!
> 
> View attachment 10758


LOL, I really don't know what to compliment on this photo, but giving it a long thought I will pay compliments to Avril in country style  

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

hehe  @Rob Fisher is a man who knows no fear @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

MarkK said:


> hehe  @Rob Fisher is a man who knows no fear @johan


 
Exactly why I posted this on the Reflection thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reflections.1516/page-4#post-110105

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Out on the Vaal

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Out on the Vaal


Never a regret with a drink and a well hitting Reomizer!


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Having some breakfast at carramelos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Drinks with HRH last night at our favourite Greek restaurant

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Out in the garden with a bavaria, katy and monica (the cat)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sweet REO pics @Yiannaki! Good to the the REO's out and about... my weekend was a slow one with shopping with my tarts on Saturday and then slothing around today... but I did get to have a mini vape meeting with @Tom... but forgot to take pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet REO pics @Yiannaki! Good to the the REO's out and about... my weekend was a slow one with shopping with my tarts on Saturday and then slothing around today... but I did get to have a mini vape meeting with @Tom... but forgot to take pics!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Your tarts?  

No pics of this mini vape meet???

You should fine yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Your tarts?
> 
> No pics of this mini vape meet???
> 
> You should fine yourself!


 

Yip I know... a real Rookie error!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

HRH (IPV with mAN) and I (Reo Mini with RM2) having after supper drinks at Anaklia, Georgia.






Supper overlooking the Black Sea at Batumi, Georgia.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> HRH (IPV with mAN) and I (Reo Mini with RM2) having after supper drinks at Anaklia, Georgia.


 
Stunning picture @Andre! When are you and your REO's getting back on the plane and coming home?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning picture @Andre! When are you and your REO's getting back on the plane and coming home?


Lost track of time, but should be back around 17 September.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> HRH (IPV with mAN) and I (Reo Mini with RM2) having after supper drinks at Anaklia, Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supper overlooking the Black Sea at Batumi, Georgia.


Awesome pics @Andre! Hope you're having a blast there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning photos @Andre. And I'm sooo jealous at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The Reo watching some water music with us. From a 2 seater electric scooter. Beachfront, Batumi, Georgia.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## capetocuba

Unfortunately this was forced ... stealth vaping in aircraft toilet ... not as glamorous, but waaaay more adventurous!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Unfortunately this was forced ... stealth vaping in aircraft toilet ... not as glamorous, but waaaay more adventurous!


 
Living on the wild side! What a rebel!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Reo checking out the Georgian salad, consisting of chicken fillet, eggs, tarragon, carrot, almonds, olives, cucumber and fermented milk sauce.

And some most splendid entertainment.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan

@Andre I really enjoy your Reo travel photos, how do you find their local wine?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Andre I really enjoy your Reo travel photos, how do you find their local wine?


Thanks. Their wine, made in the European style, is very good. The whites made in the underground vessel style, is also good, but the reds made this way, not to my liking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow @Andre that looks sooo nice. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@ a wedding with a beautiful view. Sitting outside on the grass

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Birthday dinner at Quo in Gillits and with a special bottle of wine I bought on my CT trip at Leopards Leap! Awesome wine!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh

Mmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

View from a monk's cave high up in the mountains in the Vardzia cave monastery.






And a part of the monastery from the other side.




Still a working monastery.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba

Not as glamorous as others especially @Andre. Breakfast at Steers in Riviersonderend

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Not as glamorous as others especially @Andre. Breakfast at Steers in Riviersonderend
> 
> View attachment 11444


Lol, at this stage we are longing for a good Steers coffee and a big, juicy SA steak!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Lol, at this stage we are longing for a good Steers coffee and a big, juicy SA steak!


I believe that. ... i had steak almost every night whilst in SA. Still unbeaten!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

So we found a good Italian restaurant in Borjomi. Had a good pizza and some local red wine. Only "cognac" available and only in the format pictured below. Suffice to say we got nicely sloshed. Found some better stuff in the hotel bar and continued the party with some German tourists.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## capetocuba

OK more posh now. One of the best restaurants I have ever been to. Called The Old Townhouse in George  munching a 350g fillet steak stuffed with cheese and garlic!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> So we found a good Italian restaurant in Borjomi. Had a good pizza and some local red wine. Only "cognac" available and only in the format pictured below. Suffice to say we got nicely sloshed. Found some better stuff in the hotel bar and continued the party with some German tourists.



I see you even have a stylish handbag to carry your vape gear around with

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

AMCARE fundraising golf day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oupa

capetocuba said:


> Not as glamorous as others especially @Andre. Breakfast at Steers in Riviersonderend
> 
> View attachment 11444


 
I was born in Caledon and grew up in RIVIERSONDEREND! Awesome pic Duncan! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Wow guys! Clearly our REOs are really well traveled!

For me, this is a chilling session tonight at the local with Tigra, my new addition... a Lacewood Woodvil, pumped full of VM4! Well deserved me thinks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Wow guys! Clearly our REOs are really well traveled!
> 
> For me, this is a chilling session tonight at the local with Tigra, my new addition... a Lacewood Woodvil, pumped full of VM4! Well deserved me thinks!
> 
> View attachment 11726



Lovely @Oupa 
Wishing you well with Tigra
Stunning


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oupa said:


> Wow guys! Clearly our REOs are really well traveled!
> 
> For me, this is a chilling session tonight at the local with Tigra, my new addition... a Lacewood Woodvil, pumped full of VM4! Well deserved me thinks!
> 
> View attachment 11726


Wow that woodville is stunning. Lekker kuier.


----------



## Tom

Chungju - South Korea, today.... Reo loaded with Gambit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> View attachment 11761
> View attachment 11762
> 
> 
> Chungju - South Korea, today.... Reo loaded with Gambit.


 
Super pic @Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> View attachment 11761
> View attachment 11762
> 
> 
> Chungju - South Korea, today.... Reo loaded with Gambit.


Impressive. And that Reo looks right at home in your hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Photo Bomb at my nieces 21st!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril came with to the 21st!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that one of you in the background at the 21st is a classic
Took me a while to notice where you were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

I had to visit the page twice to see Rob or the Reo in the background  - women tend to impair my vision.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tom

Reo in hazy Seoul. What a city, it makes Joburg look like a village

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Breakfast at Mug & Bean with my handsome companion Thor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Quick meeting at Latte-licious, Mandela Square

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Quick meeting at Latte-licious, Mandela Square
> 
> View attachment 12149


 
Where was my invite? 

@Rob Fisher That photo bomb is epic  


@Tom Great pic with a breathtaking view, and an awesome mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Yiannaki, unfortunately it wasn't a mini vape meet but with a stiff upper- (and down) lip Swiss customer that almost swallowed his coffee when I started vaping on my REO. Told him its a medical device as he will not (want to) understand. Are you working in the West wing?


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> @Yiannaki, unfortunately it wasn't a mini vape meet but with a stiff upper- (and down) lip Swiss customer that almost swallowed his coffee when I started vaping on my REO. Told him its a medical device as he will not (want to) understand. Are you working in the West wing?


 
Im actually quite a distance away but always down for a mini meet  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Im actually quite a distance away but always down for a mini meet  lol


 
Ok, next time I'm in the vicinity I will call a mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Waiting for my car ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET

awesome reo pics guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Quick meeting at Latte-licious, Mandela Square
> 
> View attachment 12149


 
that all black reo looks awesome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Casual lunch in Umdloti along with Evangenline!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My boet and I at his daughters 21st! Me with Avril and him with his sucker!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Photo Bomb with my wife!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ET

banting working for you rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> banting working for you rob?


 
If I stuck to it yes... but I don't and I'm half banting when Anthea is around and cheating when she isn't so I'm kakking off on the diet but not getting anywhere! The problem with banting is it's all great but you miss bread big time!


----------



## thekeeperza

At the rugby... Birthday present from my dad

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Enjoy! will look out for you on the telly

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Enjoy! will look out for you on the telly
> 
> via Tapatalk



I'm watching for the cloud in the stands, make it rain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Waiting for my car to be cleaned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Waiting for my car to be cleaned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the Reo making the wait bearable!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

At bronkies dam today 













Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super pic @PeterHarris 
Enjoy!
Maybe you can somehow get a pic of you vaping the Reo while jetski-ing. That would be something!
Reo in action

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Super pic @PeterHarris
> Enjoy!
> Maybe you can somehow get a pic of you vaping the Reo while jetski-ing. That would be something!
> Reo in action


Reo overboard!!!! Diver assistance required!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@PeterHarris , Andre is right

Perhaps tie a floater to the Reo body just in case. I dont want to be the cause of a sunken Reo


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> @PeterHarris , Andre is right
> 
> Perhaps tie a floater to the Reo body just in case. I dont want to be the cause of a sunken Reo


Or this:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Lol if i remembered to bring the gopro i would video it, but sadly i forgot it. My wedding ring is already at the bottom of bronkies from our dec holiday. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Be careful... I have a 35 hour old iPhone 4s at the bottom of Geodertrouw Dam and a SID with Nautilus 15' down on Inanda Dam! I always hold onto my REO with intensity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I think i need to go for some diving lessons  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Coffee and Choc Mint with Coffee

Out for lunch

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

Nothing glamorous but that's Vexy at Goudini spa the past weekend 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

This Mini certainly gets around. Perfect on the go vape device

Taking the fam out for lunch in Rosebank

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## thekeeperza

Perfect end to a hot and busy day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome! @thekeeperza!


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Perfect end to a hot and busy day



Now that's a bit of heaven on this earth!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Now that's a bit of heaven on this earth!


Besides the bloody mozzies and the occasional puffie I do agree...What a beautiful area!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Besides the bloody mozzies and the occasional puffie I do agree...What a beautiful area!!



Tip: drink more; either the mozzies don't like alcohol or you don't hear and feel them anymore  Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Tip: drink more; either the mozzies don't like alcohol or you don't hear and feel them anymore  Problem solved.



It's not the mozzies that worry me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not the mozzies that worry me!



I'm thick in the head here, what worry you?


----------



## thekeeperza

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not the mozzies that worry me!


The snakes are not too bad - a bit of entertainment for us on site

@johan I will test that theory out for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I'm thick in the head here, what worry you?



Puffies! Me no like them bags of puss!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Puffies! Me no like them bags of puss!



Thanks, got it in the end. Tip #2: change your beer brand, drink enough - step on puffies hard, no more worry  Problem solved.

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast at Stretta in Hillcrest this morning with Lily and the family!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

coffee this morning with all my mods and juice with the monthly breakfast team

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> coffee this morning with all my mods and juice with the monthly breakfast team



Nice to see Cheryl out and about!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice to see Cheryl out and about!


She been working hard recently with all the yummy new juices lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

At the African crafts market in Rosebank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

At the African crafts market in Rosebank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> At the African crafts market in Rosebank.


Looks right at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Breakfast at Stretta in Hillcrest this morning with Lily and the family!
> 
> View attachment 13873


Hey @Rob Fisher why did you order all that,surely most of it must come off the plate if you do the banting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher why did you order all that,surely most of it must come off the plate if you do the banting?



The bread and the potato needs to come off but the rest is banting... but I ate them both anyway because I'm feeling deprived and don't think the odd cheat will kill me despite what my wife may say!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Picking the kids up from school 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 14285
> 
> 
> Picking the kids up from school
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



How do you keep the brass parts so shiny?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> How do you keep the brass parts so shiny?



Easy, just keep it clean 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Easy, just keep it clean
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



In the kitchen I assume

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> In the kitchen I assume



Bwahahahahaha!! You know your right  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Not "*Out & About*" but "*In & Around*" due to the extreme temperature Pretoria

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

And what is inside of the Reo? GB?


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Not "*Out & About*" but "*In & Around*" due to the extreme temperature Pretoria
> 
> View attachment 14312




TGIF man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> And what is inside of the Reo? GB?



No at the moment Havana Gold, trying to make up my mind which one I prefer, ATM its a tie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wish me luck

Splendid cool morning

REO Black will be with me today. Whirling away...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Wish me luck
> 
> Splendid cool morning
> 
> REO Black will be with me today. Whirling away...
> 
> View attachment 14412


good luck man! and when there no luck there always 4444444444

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wish me luck



Good luck Hi Ho! All the best chasing the little white ball all over the pace!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Wish me luck
> 
> Splendid cool morning
> 
> REO Black will be with me today. Whirling away...
> 
> View attachment 14412


All the best @Silver ! The best golf companion I've had! Kayfun + Golf cart = Major leakage!
Reo + Golf cart = WWCD!


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Wish me luck


Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys. Golf was fabulous. Cool weather. REO behaved superbly despite the bumpy ride. 

You are right TylerD, REO is definitely golf cart friendly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Actually I am quite chuffed. I played quite nicely for the first time in just over a year. First time golfing again since stinkies. Gosh how time flies!

Was a pleasure


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Actually I am quite chuffed. I played quite nicely for the first time in just over a year. First time golfing again since stinkies. Gosh how time flies!
> 
> Was a pleasure



Awesome! What did you shoot Hi Ho?


----------



## Silver

I shot 26 over Rob. Got 3 pars. But I was happy that I was striking the ball nicely. Oh and I didn't lose a ball. How nice. That seldom happens. 

But most importantly I enjoyed it. And was funny to see a few smokers on the course. I could smell them a mile away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I shot 26 over Rob. Got 3 pars. But I was happy that I was striking the ball nicely. Oh and I didn't lose a ball. How nice. That seldom happens.
> 
> But most importantly I enjoyed it. And was funny to see a few smokers on the course. I could smell them a mile away


Nicely done @Silver  Sounds like you had an awesome day! I love the shot of reo black on the golf cart

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I shot 26 over Rob. Got 3 pars. But I was happy that I was striking the ball nicely. Oh and I didn't lose a ball. How nice. That seldom happens.
> 
> But most importantly I enjoyed it. And was funny to see a few smokers on the course. I could smell them a mile away



A great day out in the open then! Awesome! I don't think I've ever played a round without loosing at least 3 balls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

And I had the mighty Mini with me in my bag for backup.

It came out for a tasty Choc Mint Coffee vape a few holes before the end.

Was quite nice vaping with a glove!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch

Reo Mini dwarfed by the Passion and Soda

Lovely day in JHB today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lets play spot the Reo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Fairview Farm Cellars.






Its there somewhere I promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about last night at the in place to be in Kloof... Bellevue Cafe... what a kak meal!  This picture is supposed to be butterfly prawns... more like block of tastless rubber more like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS. I love this new game of hunt the REO!


----------



## Zodiac

Reo Mini having a great time at Spur

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Pit stop at Sun City on the way home!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lunch at a little place somewhere between Stellies and Paarl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Lunch at a little place somewhere between Stellies and Paarl.



Not a banting meal but it looks real tasty!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a banting meal but it looks real tasty!


Definitely not banting approved but man it was good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

a lekker chip roll

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza

That time of the day at last

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alex

Thanks @thekeeperza  You inspired me too

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

How thirsty I suddenly get

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> How thirsty I suddenly get


Me too!  

@Alex , I see the Anima has found a home on your mini 

Are you enjoying it more than the atomic?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Me too!
> 
> @Alex , I see the Anima has found a home on your mini
> 
> Are you enjoying it more than the atomic?



I alternate between all of them, but the Anima has a the easiest airflow control of all my atty's and produces fantastic flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I alternate between all of them, but the Anima has a the easiest airflow control of all my atty's and produces fantastic flavour.


I love the look of it on the reo!

Clearly the Greeks know their stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping and Beers go so well together!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Loving it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Loving it.
> View attachment 15420


You not even out and about, you sitting on your porcelain throne vooping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moist

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping and Beers go so well together!
> View attachment 15419


What flavours do you like the most with a beer?


----------



## TylerD

Moist said:


> What flavours do you like the most with a beer?


Are you asking @Rob Fisher that question. He vapes the same juices with everything!  *Tropical Ice*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moist said:


> What flavours do you like the most with a beer?



@TylerD is 100% on the money... I vape Tropical Ice 99% of the time... it's Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with some drops of the Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

*In* and About with me Reo

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Here some pics of my woodvil reos with some juices 

Sorry i dont have the best camera but i will be getting a new iphone soon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> *In* and About with me Reo
> 
> View attachment 15422​


I like the "In and about" part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Sorry i dont have the best camera but i will be getting a new iphone soon!



Oh thank the Pope! Cheryl is very unhappy with the way she looks with your kak phones camera! 

Snap on the new iPhone! I should get mine by the 21st or someone at Vodacom is going to get a hurt real bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> Here some pics of my woodvil reos with some juices
> 
> Sorry i dont have the best camera but i will be getting a new iphone soon!



You trying to brag about how many juice you've got?  - nothing wrong with photo, I think its outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist

Rob Fisher said:


> @TylerD is 100% on the money... I vape Tropical Ice 99% of the time... it's Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with some drops of the Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate!


I am quite fond of Peach^2 with a tiny bit of menthol ice. That's my absolute favourite, but try not to vape it all the time cause I don't wanna run out :<
I'd like to try this mythical Tropical Ice though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh thank the Pope! Cheryl is very unhappy with the way she looks with your kak phones camera!
> 
> Snap on the new iPhone! I should get mine by the 21st or someone at Vodacom is going to get a hurt real bad!



Oh and the Ebony Mini is lost... that is one stunning Woodvil! I have never been a fan of the darker woods by the Ebony is simply awesome!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh and the Ebony Mini is lost... that is one stunning Woodvil! I have never been a fan of the darker woods by the Ebony is simply awesome!


ill be sure to do proper pics and reviews once i get it!! but for now i will vape on them and just smile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moist said:


> I'd like to try this mythical Tropical Ice though...



The recipe is here! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch earlier today. Rainy dull day in JHB today. 

"Balancing Act"

Also thinking of @Alex with the coffee.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Out for lunch earlier today. Rainy dull day in JHB today.
> 
> "Balancing Act"
> 
> Also thinking of @Alex with the coffee.
> 
> View attachment 15469


i like that your evod is still so active!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> i like that your evod is still so active!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks @Cape vaping supplies 
I find that on some juices it produces such a special flavour - not loads of flavour but a distinct flavour that only it can make.
Also I love the tight draw and the mouthtip
Doing the honours in the Evod today is VM Berry Blaze with 2 drops of VM Menthol concentrate - really delicious and cool.

Nice to alternate between this and the Blackbird thumper next to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist

Trying out the new castle and lunch at ocean basket with Olivia the Reo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moist said:


> Trying out the new castle and lunch at ocean basket with Olivia the Reo



I know the REO is great! How is the new Castle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Chilling with my REO having a potjie and a braai. Chilled out Sunday with the kids. Absolutely perfect

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moist

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the REO is great! How is the new Castle?


It's not bad actually! Would order it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> Chilling with my REO having a potjie and a braai. Chilled out Sunday with the kids. Absolutely perfect


That's the life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Lekker Sunday night special

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super braai @Marzuq!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And a good looking Reo to go with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

view from the other side of work balcony




view from my desk:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> view from the other side of work balcony
> 
> View attachment 15639
> 
> 
> view from my desk:
> 
> View attachment 15640


Lovely view you have there. You are so lucky.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> view from the other side of work balcony
> 
> View attachment 15639
> 
> 
> view from my desk:
> 
> View attachment 15640



excellent view @Riaz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting some boat food for afternoon fishing session. 








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Getting some boat food for afternoon fishing session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!




enjoy man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> view from the other side of work balcony
> 
> View attachment 15639
> 
> 
> view from my desk:
> 
> View attachment 15640



@Riaz, that is just unfair for me in JHB to see!


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> @Riaz, that is just unfair for me in JHB to see!


All the more reason to come for a visit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

This Reo makes mega plumes 


Misty day in Slovenia...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline, Avril, Lilly and Kiera at Oscars waiting for the newbie Reonauts and the Mini Reo Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Westville for a Headway (traumatic brain injury support group) committee meeting. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok I'm a little early. First one in the boardroom. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ok I'm a little early. First one in the boardroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Cloud it up, cloud it up, Skipper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Ok I'm a little early. First one in the boardroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



I suppose the big question is ? will you vape in there  or will ppl chase you out lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm on the committee and ex chairman so I vape. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boardroom vape.





Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG. Will turn the pic when I get back to my kennel. What a Goose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


blow some clouds on the table and make some tornado's lol


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG. Will turn the pic when I get back to my kennel. What a Goose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Fixed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Fixed



Thanks Sweetie pie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

In the back garden building a wooden box mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last night I dropped the girls at the stadium to watch the John Legend show and I popped off to the casino for a flutter!

Started well with this straight flush and that's helped matters a bit! 



And a bit latter I lost it all and had to pop in another Cheetah to keep playing and that paid off with a Royal Flush! Whoooo... Reosmods here I come!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey

Hopefully I can post here soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> Hopefully I can post here soon


I hear you @jtgrey!!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Hopefully I can post here soon





LandyMan said:


> I hear you @jtgrey!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


Lol, Reonauts in waiting. Hang in there guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

At Chapman's Peak today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Last night I dropped the girls at the stadium to watch the John Legend show and I popped off to the casino for a flutter!
> 
> Started well with this straight flush and that's helped matters a bit!
> View attachment 15850
> 
> 
> And a bit latter I lost it all and had to pop in another Cheetah to keep playing and that paid off with a Royal Flush! Whoooo... Reosmods here I come!
> 
> View attachment 15851



Wow Rob, a Royal Reo Flush!
Superb luck. I hope you remembered the exact machine you were on!
I can just imagine how chuffed you must have been taking the photo with the Reo in the foreground

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> At Chapman's Peak today



So beautiful @capetocuba 
Unfair to see for me, the joburger, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> At Chapman's Peak today


awesome pic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow Rob, a Royal Reo Flush!
> Superb luck. I hope you remembered the exact machine you were on!
> I can just imagine how chuffed you must have been taking the photo with the Reo in the foreground



I do indeed remember which machine Hi Ho... I play that one everytime I go!  Now to do the same at Monte this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with clients

Glorious peach of a day here in JHB

I love this time of the year with all the lunches and festive atmosphere.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with clients
> 
> Glorious peach of a day here in JHB
> 
> I love this time of the year with all the lunches and festive atmosphere.
> 
> View attachment 16095


Good taste in olive oil too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Out to the car show







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

PeterHarris said:


> Out to the car show
> View attachment 16291
> 
> View attachment 16293
> 
> View attachment 16295
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Awesome looking buggies. Didn't spot the reo at first lol. Just blended in so nicely


----------



## Silver

Breakfast at Wimpy Harrismith. 

Departed early this morning so haven't been able to post about yesterday's vape meet. Thanks to all!

On route to Shark country. All well so far

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Breakfast at Wimpy Harrismith.
> 
> Departed early this morning so haven't been able to post about yesterday's vape meet. Thanks to all!
> 
> On route to Shark country. All well so far
> 
> View attachment 16298


Have a great holiday man


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> Have a great holiday man



Thanks Pauly! Really dismal weather here. Hope it gets better. But glad to be officially on holiday


----------



## Silver

Looks like the REO Mini is hanging out at restaurants a lot lately. 

Arrived safely in big Shark territory. 

Really dismal weather. But so happy to have made it through the drive and the heavy rain.

Eat, vape and relax now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matt

Done moving now time for a dop and a vape on my balcony.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> Done moving now time for a dop and a vape on my balcony.


Great view. Hope you enjoy your new place.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Looks like the REO Mini is hanging out at restaurants a lot lately.
> 
> Arrived safely in big Shark territory.
> 
> Really dismal weather. But so happy to have made it through the drive and the heavy rain.
> 
> Eat, vape and relax now.
> 
> View attachment 16299


Enjoy the holiday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Andre said:


> Great view. Hope you enjoy your new place.



Its only for 2 months struggling to find a place in town. Its hectic at the moment. So for now i have to vape outside on the balcony. But with this view it could be worse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dusk

Blackbird

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Dusk
> 
> Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 16304


Super pic! I'm very jealous 

Good to see you've arrived safely @Silver

Didn't get a chance to say bye to you yesterday!


----------



## Silver

Sorry @Yiannaki. And I didn't even wish you happy birthday!! I had so many things on my mind and was worrying about packing for my trip as well as trying to get the people at the meet to go outside for a photo. Was madness. But wanted to salute you for doing a great job under challenging conditions - with only one thumb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Sorry @Yiannaki. And I didn't even wish you happy birthday!! I had so many things on my mind and was worrying about packing for my trip as well as trying to get the people at the meet to go outside for a photo. Was madness. But wanted to salute you for doing a great job under challenging conditions - with only one thumb!


I can relate! I too was all over the show and feeling frantic.

Keep the reo holiday shots coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Dusk
> 
> Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 16304



where you at dude?


----------



## Silver

ET said:


> where you at dude?



In Amanzimtoti
Wanted to come back here after spending many holidays here as a kid 

Woke up early to see if i can catch the sunrise!


----------



## Silver

Good morning VM Choc Mint and Blackbird. 

Thanks for being such wonderful juices!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jtgrey

@Silver yes we do have the best looking province in the country ....KZN


----------



## Silver

Family holiday portrait

Blackbird, Melon on the Rocks, Choc Mint Coffee

Weather has bounced back. Beautiful peach of a day




Loving KZN @jtgrey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ET

yeah kzn rocks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A day out with friends at the Pretoria Botanical Gardens!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evening one at the Monte Casino cost me... but I made it back on day two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my room at the Palazzo Hotel at Monte!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> In my room at the Palazzo Hotel at Monte!
> 
> View attachment 16469


Ah, love that little animal there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> In my room at the Palazzo Hotel at Monte!
> 
> View attachment 16469



Rob, where did you get the porcupine?
Lol


----------



## Silver

This one is for @Rob Fisher. 

Stunning morning. 

REO Mini fisherman !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> This one is for @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Stunning morning.
> 
> REO Mini fisherman !
> 
> View attachment 16508



Awesome pic @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, where did you get the porcupine?
> Lol



I wish it was mine! It was a decoration in the room! I was so so tempted to steal it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This one is for @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Stunning morning.
> 
> REO Mini fisherman !
> 
> View attachment 16508



Awesome pic! It's a perfect day in Durbs today! Not a cloud in the sky and no wind (Yet)... a beach day for sure! 

@Hi Ho @Silver make sure you have sunblock on today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

VM Go Wild

aka Choc Mint Coffee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Healthy breakfast thanks to my loving wife !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

And now for some laps in the pool. Am really healthy today!

But REO Silver also wants to do some laps herself!

Joke is she could if she wanted to

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Amy on Table Mountain

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> Amy on Table Mountain



Super pic. So beautiful up there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Amy on Table Mountain


Stunning picture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angie

@Rob Fisher that thing rocks...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Angie said:


> View attachment 16751



Cool pic @Angie 
However, I assume that cloud was not from the Reo ?


----------



## Angie

Silver said:


> Cool pic @Angie
> However, I assume that cloud was not from the Reo ?


what.. eish maybe or maybe not did you not see the Reo's in this pic


----------



## Silver

Angie said:


> what.. eish maybe or maybe not did you not see the Reo's in this pic



Of course I saw the Reo in your left hand, just that it looked like the cloud was coming from the tube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Of course I saw the Reo in your left hand, just that it looked like the cloud was coming from the tube



We cannot tell a lie! It was the Atlantis! It's an awesome could machine and gives a nice flavour but man O Man does it chew juice... the traffic was really bad heading out to Umhlanga to do some shopping and it took a while but I cased the entire tank from Hillcrest to Umhlanga!

PS I do do a few demo's at the office lunch as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Metal Liz said:


> Amy on Table Mountain




Stunning view and beautiful reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with Avril and Atlantis... first stop compnay Xmas Lunch!



Next stop ladies underwear section at Woolies looking for Xmas presents!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

REO beach!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

This evenings work function














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

The Reo looks right at home with the trophies. Congrats on your award(s).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Riaz!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

5 am REO sunrise

Too special. We are truly blessed. We have such a beautiful country. KZN rocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Enjoying my last day in cpt! Love this place!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Ok time to play a little game

Spot the REO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Ok time to play a little game
> 
> Spot the REO
> 
> View attachment 16828


Middle shelf, above the bar one's and between the kit kat dark and ps chocolates  

Nice pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Well done @Yiannaki 
You spotted the Mini correctly

You have won a prize
A TV bar - i will give you one of them - they are lovely - i got a few today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Taking a cooler during the week Pietersburg Clubhouse(Polokwane), while the women do some groceries shopping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Admin Mini Vape Meet Durban!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Admin Mini Vape Meet Durban!
> View attachment 17036


How many bottles have u guys thrown back? And I'm not talking about reo bottles


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> How many bottles have u guys thrown back? And I'm not talking about reo bottles



Not too many... Hi Ho's wife and I nailed a bottle each!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too many... Hi Ho's wife and I nailed a bottle each!


She has good taste!






In wine, that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome meal at Olive and Oil in Hillcrest! Great company and an all around great night out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , didnt realise you posted that pic last night. Was too tired when we got back to check

It was a fabulous evening, thanks so much @Rob Fisher!

The wine was indeed flowing - even i had a few quarter glasses and i am not a wine drinker at all - that La Motte was superb and so smoothe. 

Was so great to see Rob and his fam on "their turf". Super. We are all lucky to have such an amazing skipper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

A quick vape outside at work. COCT Electricity head office

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mark and I out at our club prize giving! @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another REO shot... this time with Avril and Katy with our ladies club champ!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Another REO shot... this time with Avril and Katy with our ladies club champ!
> 
> View attachment 17312


Good to see Katy is safe @Rob Fisher   is that her new owner?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Good to see Katy is safe @Rob Fisher   is that her new owner?



Nope... it went to my mate... Camilla just looked good as Lady Gaga so I needed a REO shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yup I definitely zoomed in to see the Drip tip lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

What would you guys recon to be a good starting bottom fed head for the Reo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> What would you guys recon to be a good starting bottom fed head for the Reo?



The Standard RM2 is a great place to start!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> What would you guys recon to be a good starting bottom fed head for the Reo?


I would say you MUST start with the RM2. It's a classic atty, brilliant flavour and easy to build on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @Rob Fisher @Yiannaki. And I take it these are seperate from the Reo, or is it in Kit form?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher @Yiannaki. And I take it these are seperate from the Reo, or is it in Kit form?



Yip separate. 

www.reosmods.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip separate.
> 
> www.reosmods.com



Thanks Rob... something else to add to my wishlist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> What would you guys recon to be a good starting bottom fed head for the Reo?



I bought my first Reo with RM2 "head" March 2014, and I still prefer the RM2 and so do a lot of Reo owners on ECF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

top the mountain, on du toits kloof mountain pass




birthday lunch

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing like a good Wimpy breakfast on a car trip. 

Harrismith. On route back to JHB.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> top the mountain, on du toits kloof mountain pass
> 
> View attachment 17328
> 
> 
> birthday lunch
> 
> View attachment 17329



Lovely @Riaz!!!
Happy birthday
Looks really super. 
Have a great birthday and wishing you and your fam all the best!


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Lovely @Riaz!!!
> Happy birthday
> Looks really super.
> Have a great birthday and wishing you and your fam all the best!


thanks @Silver 

(these pics were taken yesterday )


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> thanks @Silver
> 
> (these pics were taken yesterday )



Sorry man I missed it
Hope you having an extended birthday week and weekend then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Had lunch with @Alex today and had a few good lols he got to see my new toy and also get some juice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex

Having a Mexican dinner 







via iphone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz

paulph201 said:


> Had lunch with @Alex today and had a few good lols he got to see my new toy and also get some juice


damn those odins look the business!!!


----------



## Silver

Ok this one is for @Rob Fisher

Reminded me of his famous tropical ice juice. 





At the Spar in Umhlanga. Most amazing Super Spar I have ever seen. Premium international chocolates and cakes and things I've never seen before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

At the same Spar they had these really cool little Cars. Not sure what to call them. But they looked so well made and really cool. 

I had to get a picture

People in the store thought I was mad. I had to lean on tip toes to reach because this was quite high up in the middle of a whole display. Lucky I didn't knock anything over. Lol




I am back in JHB already. Just going through some of the pics from my holiday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just checked now
Didn't realise that the toy car above is actually a Baghera ride-on car for kids from baghera.co.uk
Interestingly, the model above is a speedster plane and costs EUR99 on that website.
No wonder the price tag in the Spar was R1,695 - I was quite confused about this little pricey toy at first


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok this one is for @Rob Fisher
> 
> Reminded me of his famous tropical ice juice.



Rock and roll Tropical Ice! Good one Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Fegos at the Pavillion... The upgrades to the PAV are awesome! Reminds me of the shopping centers in Miami! Shows you how long it is since I went to the PAV!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Lunch at Fegos at the Pavillion... The upgrades to the PAV are awesome! Reminds me of the shopping centers in Miami! Shows you how long it is since I went to the PAV!
> 
> View attachment 17441



Loving that Reo door @Rob Fisher !
Looks different when photographed at different angles and in different light.
Such a rare beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Loving that Reo door @Rob Fisher !
> Looks different when photographed at different angles and in different light.
> Such a rare beauty



I must go outside when it's finally sunny and take some pics... coming back from the PAV the sun was shining and it looked awesome! 
Make note to self... don't look at REO Door when doing 120km/h on the highway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dinner with friends from America! 

Some bottles of nice red squashed grapes!




Prawns and Fillet! Yum!



The wine is finished... hic...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , I'm surprised the Reo didnt "jump" on the plate

Your American friends must have loved the drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lovely Rob, I'm especially impressed with the Glen Carlou.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Lovely Rob, I'm especially impressed with the Glen Carlou.



Since my CT visit I have discovered that Merlot is the way forward! The bonus is my daughter just got a job from the 1st Jan with SA's biggest wine merchant so there may be a few more reds heading my way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Since my CT visit I have discovered that Merlot is the way forward! The bonus is my daughter just got a job from the 1st Jan with SA's biggest wine merchant so there may be a few more reds heading my way!



Excellent! Glen Carlou produces an outstanding Cabernet - a must try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Since my CT visit I have discovered that Merlot is the way forward! The bonus is my daughter just got a job from the 1st Jan with SA's biggest wine merchant so there may be a few more reds heading my way!


HRH only drinks Merlot. My favourite Merlot, and a steal at the price:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> HRH only drinks Merlot. My favourite Merlot, and a steal at the price:



Will try find a bottle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mini REO breakfast gathering. 

Massive laughter. Lots of fun. 

Lots of REOs and a few other devices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

I agree 100% @Andre, also my favorite Merlot from Darling Cellars: "Darlington 6 Tonner" - Carel Hugo and Abe Beukes know what they do when it comes to making a good _(all day drink)_ Merlot.

@Rob Fisher its available in your nick of the woods: Vinimark Trading (Pty) Ltd, 3A Westgate Industrial Park, Stockville Road, Mariann Hill, Tel: 031-700 9170

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

That awesome. That's the company my daughter is working for!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> That awesome. That's the company my daughter is working for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Thats just awesome. In that case I highly recommend you get at least these 2:

#1. 2008 Petit Verdot (IMO Abe Beukes's best bush wine blend)
#2. 2011 Sir Charles Henry Darling (also a blend with a prominent merlot softness)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch on the beach front at Monastery!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dam error correct. At Moyas and not a Monastery. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Dam error correct. At Moyas and not a Monastery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



That @hands engraved Reo door grips me more and more every time I see a pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Mini REO breakfast gathering.
> 
> Massive laughter. Lots of fun.
> 
> Lots of REOs and a few other devices
> 
> View attachment 17519


Lovely pic @Silver 

I think the 'that's what she said' top fits nicely with the reos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Lovely pic @Silver
> 
> I think the 'that's what she said' top fits nicely with the reos



Yip nice composition of pic @Silver. Apologies again for not been able to make it, but unfortunately work before pleasure. Would've loved to see you all and @devdev's Squeeze again .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Yip nice composition of pic @Silver. Apologies again for not been able to make it, but unfortunately work before pleasure. Would've loved to see you all and @devdev's Squeeze again .



Thanks @johan
You were missed

Was an eventful gathering...

We had a great time. Lots of Odins and lots of juices. 
Was great to see @thekeeperza again, who has been busy for quite a while on the work front
One of the stars was Paulie's Vapor Flask DNA40 with temperature control. 
And @Yiannaki 's multi-coloured bright Reos were in full force. Lighting up an otherwise overcast morning in JHB.
@devdev and @Pet! were there too. DevDev showed us "Big Bertha" - his new Cloupor T8 
I took a few short toots at 150 Watts - was very interesting... 
And I gave my knockout Blackbird Reo to Paulie to try - just two toots and he was coughing like crazy - he he

The amazing thing is how fast the time goes. We met at 9am and when I looked at my watch again it was already 1pm.
Such a great vibe and a wonderful spirit. Time flies when you're having fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MurderDoll

ReOdin got treated to Foo Fighters last night at the FNB Stadium. 





ReOdin getting up on stage and being a show off. 

Thankfully she didn't do a stage dive. lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> ReOdin got treated to Foo Fighters last night at the FNB Stadium.
> 
> View attachment 17520
> 
> 
> 
> ReOdin getting up on stage and being a show off.
> 
> Thankfully she didn't do a stage dive. lol
> 
> View attachment 17521


Nice pics Greg 

Very brave of you to leave the reodin there in the second pic


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Nice pics Greg
> 
> Very brave of you to leave the reodin there in the second pic


Lol. 

The guard was giving me the third degree on putting it on the stage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> You were missed
> 
> Was an eventful gathering...
> 
> We had a great time. Lots of Odins and lots of juices.
> Was great to see @thekeeperza again, who has been busy for quite a while on the work front
> One of the stars was Paulie's Vapor Flask DNA40 with temperature control.
> And @Yiannaki 's multi-coloured bright Reos were in full force. Lighting up an otherwise overcast morning in JHB.
> @devdev and @Pet! were there too. DevDev showed us "Big Bertha" - his new Cloupor T8
> I took a few short toots at 150 Watts - was very interesting...
> And I gave my knockout Blackbird Reo to Paulie to try - just two toots and he was coughing like crazy - he he
> 
> The amazing thing is how fast the time goes. We met at 9am and when I looked at my watch again it was already 1pm.
> Such a great vibe and a wonderful spirit. Time flies when you're having fun!



Thanks for the debrief @Silver :

Surely @thekeeperza has worked up a tan by now. Mr Rainbow's Reo's altogether must've looked "technicolor" and no good to the hangover sufferers.

I'm very nosy about the DNA40 device and believe that Pauly's Vapor Flask would be the star attraction (as well as the other attended person, which I will not mention because I'm a gentleman).
Vaping anything above 50W is for the smal-**** sufferers, but thats just my opinion (interesting that its called "Big Bertha"  named after a huge German canon during WW1).
LOL, Pauly must still learn to vape tobacco flavours  - just pulling your leg @paulph201 .
Time has no respect for man, let alone vapers!
So wish I was there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Thanks for the debrief @Silver :
> 
> Surely @thekeeperza has worked up a tan by now.




If red is said tan then I surely have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Man that is one distinct looking Reo.


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Lunch on the beach front at Monastery!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!




@Rob Fisher 1 week and ill be in your side of the woods  I thinks we must start organising a mini meet there


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> @Rob Fisher 1 week and ill be in your side of the woods  I thinks we must start organising a mini meet there



Sweet! I'm down for that @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! I'm down for that @paulph201


Cool, I willl you during the week to arrange


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> If red is said tan then I surely have.



LOL, you're a real Limey 

PS. I have to tell you this, some Irish family members visited us recently. First day in the Bush: Oliver put on his newly bought shorts (from Outdoor Wharehouse nogal). I commented: "Hiya Oliver, don't you think ti's time to remove the plaster from ye legs?" Second day in the bush: "Hiya Oliver, you sure know how to camouflage yourself as a flamingo"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Had smaak for braai so I will to spur instead

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17531
> 
> Had smaak for braai so I will to spur instead



It looks like the dude on the menu is staring at your reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> It looks like the dude on the menu is staring at your reo


He most certainly was. Along with everyone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found Nemo but can you find Avril!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Avril looks very distinguished @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

Lilly and I at Royal after a kak game.....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Lilly and I at Royal after a kak game.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see Lily in productive use...even if only to vape away your sorrows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Lilly and I at Royal after a kak game.....



Lily and Beer looking good... makes up for a kak game!


----------



## LandyMan

Jane waiting patiently for me to get off my conference calls. I love the glimmer in the red door

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jos said:


> Lilly and I at Royal after a kak game.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Jos
Haven't officially welcomed you to Reoville in the other thread.
Welcome - wishing you all the best with Lily!

The Reos definitely make fantastic golf companions!


----------



## WHITELABEL

Rose and Storm keeping me company in the Midlands.






And in the bush lounging next to the pool with my lovelies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan

Introducing Jane to KortGat ... The perfect match

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo @LandyMan 
I often think of the Reo as the Landy of vaping, given its durability and ruggedness.


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @LandyMan
> I often think of the Reo as the Landy of vaping, given its durability and ruggedness.


Yeah, I have to agree on that one @Silver


----------



## Jos

Cant be a landy coz there are no leaks.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Jos said:


> Cant be a landy coz there are no leaks.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaahh, the good old days


----------



## LandyMan

Out for lunch in a wet Centurion

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Black and Red Reo looks really good @LandyMan !


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Black and Red Reo looks really good @LandyMan !


Thanks @Silver. I am so in love with Jane  For me the colours and everything about the REO is just magic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

At a 21st birthday with so many pink things on the table that I felt this pic would be appropriate 

Spot the pink reo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

And this is the same famous pink REO of @Yiannaki at our mini vape meet breakfast on Sunday

This time it's sitting next to a pink milkshake.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> At a 21st birthday with so many pink things on the table that I felt this pic would be appropriate
> 
> Spot the pink reo



@Yiannaki , is that your cellphone in the pic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

@Yiannaki i have the name of that pink now .. that be f&%^king pink

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> And this is the same famous pink REO of @Yiannaki at our mini vape meet breakfast on Sunday
> 
> This time it's sitting next to a pink milkshake.
> 
> View attachment 17645


Haha I almost forgot about this picture  

PS unfortunately the cell phone belongs to HRH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> @Yiannaki i have the name of that pink now .. that be f&%^king pink


We should tell Rob from Reosmods to call it that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Waiting for Santa to ask for one more reo ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Waiting for Santa to ask for one more reo ...
> 
> 
> Damm up side down pic!


I see her tussen die takke! Hope your wish is granted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Xmas tree fixed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

What do you get when you combine a bunch of REOs with a barrel of VG?

You get a mini vape meet at Paulie's secret factory on a Thursday afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

The REOs then moved on to a strategic meeting at the awesome Greek restaurant in Senderwood.

Tzatziki, Yiros, Greek coffee and lots of fun.




In attendance today was myself, @Alex and our two esteemed Greek fellow vapers and friends, @Yiannaki and @paulph201

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> The REOs then moved on for a strategic meeting at the awesome Greek restaurant in Senderwood.
> 
> Tzatziki, Yiros, Greek coffee and lots of fun.
> 
> View attachment 17847



Awesome, I only know of a good kosher restaurant in Senderwood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Awesome, I only know of a good kosher restaurant in Senderwood.



Seriously, @johan, this restaurant was fabulous - thanks to @Yiannaki for suggesting. He tells us he has been frequenting it since he was small

Its called Meze
Properly authentic, superb food, good service, laid back atmosphere and very reasonable pricing
Little gem of note
I'll definitely be back

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Seriously, @johan, this restaurant was fabulous - thanks to @Yiannaki for suggesting. He tells us he has been frequenting it sivce he was small
> 
> Its called Meze
> Properly authentic, superb food, good service, laid back atmosphere and very reasonable pricing
> Little gem of note
> I'll definitely be back



Next mini-meet at Meze then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

And the event would not be complete without the obligatory REO Mini shot with coffee. 

My Mini likes coffee. It has some VM coffee concentrate in it and likes snuggling up to tasty cups of coffee whenever the opportunity arises...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

This place was awesome, and the best value for money. Awesome Gr33k cuisine.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Silver you've captured such lovely shots of the reos 

Great food and superb company today!

PS It just occurred to me. The reo may not be the biggest selling mod, but from what I can see, it is certainly the most photographed mod

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> The REOs then moved on to a strategic meeting at the awesome Greek restaurant in Senderwood.
> 
> Tzatziki, Yiros, Greek coffee and lots of fun.
> 
> View attachment 17847
> 
> 
> In attendance today was myself, @Alex and our two esteemed Greek fellow vapers and friends, @Yiannaki and @paulph201



Not fair! I have FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@paulph201 and I have a mini vape meet in Durban next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> And the event would not be complete without the obligatory REO Mini shot with coffee.



Awesome pics Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob, was a great time. I have no doubt you and Paulie will have a good meet soon in Durbs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vincent

Location: Old Bridge Tavern, Somerset West (my local watering hole)

On the left: My favourite local beer, CBC Amber Weiss.
Middle: An ancient artefact, if the waiter is to be believed, it's an ashtray.
On the right: My favourite vaping device

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yash

Out and about in the garden....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Dinner Club table






Grandson gotten hold of Mom's shake

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

9th Avenue Bistro for a work reunion of 25 years ago!

Pork Belly starter!



Braised Lamb main course



Creme Brule for desert



Coffee to finish the awesome night out!



PS There was wine but forgot to take a picture of it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shopping for a new lounge suite. Mandy and I sitting in the car.





Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh shezzzz. Will fix it when I get home. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Who fines the fines master

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waiting in the car is not fun but playing on my new iPhone is. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Thats a winner @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm sorry that orange snor kills me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

We had *M*ovember, now its seems we having *Or*cember?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Jane having a relaxing Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee

Some love for my new setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Zegee that first pic with the grapes is spectacular!!
Composition, balance, colours
Really nice to look at
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Wow, @Zegee that first pic with the grapes is spectacular!!
> Composition, balance, colours
> Really nice to look at
> Thanks


I could not have said it better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the Grapes shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

A beautiful afternoon at Melrose arch with an ice cold steelworks and a reodin loaded with a real nightmare

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> A beautiful afternoon at Melrose arch with an ice cold steelworks and a reodin loaded with a real nightmare


Ugh, how thirsty I now suddenly am!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christmas Eve dinner 

Awesome trio

REO mini
Evod
La motte 

@Rob Fisher I am at it again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> La motte
> 
> @Rob Fisher I am at it again!



Good one Hi Ho! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> A beautiful afternoon at Melrose arch with an ice cold steelworks and a reodin loaded with a real nightmare



now that is an awesome drink, haven't had one for ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Christmas Eve dinner.
Jane frolicking with the snowman:




And keeping an eye on the mini tree:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

That snowman is super @LandyMan !
So clever - looks just like a snowman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> That snowman is super @LandyMan !
> So clever - looks just like a snowman


My wife's creative juices flowing. Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not yet out and about but Avril is checking out Anthea' present. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Having a few drinks in Durbs and tasting juices before Xmas lunch ! Winner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Having a few drinks in Durbs and tasting juices before Xmas lunch ! Winner


We need full reviews on all those juices from you before we shall even consider buying them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

View attachment 18262

Gourits tsitsikama with my new smpl and dark horse


----------



## Silver

Lunch today with the trio

The non vaping smokers were impressed with the Reos. They all coughed after trying the REO Mini

I just told them dynamite comes in small packages. He he. Helped by a bit of @Oupa's 18mg Choc Mint brew.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

In the bush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> In the bush.
> View attachment 18288


Oh man, that is the life! I am pink with envy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not quite out and about with my REO... more like in and with one of my presents with a REO. My Fusion Tea set in operation. My wife and daughters are trying to get me off so much coffee and on the ship I discovered Peach Tea with no sweeteners and no milk and drank quite a bit of it... so that gave them an idea for a present!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Mini vape meet

The squonk army standing at attention !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Mini vape meet
> 
> The squonk army standing at attention !



OK Major FOMO... and way too many stinking Odins!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

So today after we couldn't get my Odin working we decided to go blow some clouds on the Twisp kiosk at Bedford Centre

@Yiannaki's REO + Odin proceeded to fog up most of the Twisp kiosk. It was classic




I actually felt quite sorry for the Twisp salesman. He was a good sport actually and tried to contain his amazement. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> So today after we couldn't get my Odin working we decided to go blow some clouds on the Twisp kiosk at Bedford Centre
> 
> @Yiannaki's REO + Odin proceeded to fog up most of the Twisp kiosk. It was classic
> 
> View attachment 18374
> 
> 
> I actually felt quite sorry for the Twisp salesman. He was a good sport actually and tried to contain his amazement. Lol


Haha this was good fun  I think the twisp sales person enjoyed it too! 

Next time it's back to back cloud chasing infront of the twisp stand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> So today after we couldn't get my Odin working we decided to go blow some clouds on the Twisp kiosk at Bedford Centre
> 
> @Yiannaki's REO + Odin proceeded to fog up most of the Twisp kiosk. It was classic
> 
> View attachment 18374
> 
> 
> I actually felt quite sorry for the Twisp salesman. He was a good sport actually and tried to contain his amazement. Lol



Absolutely LOVE IT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

But despite the fun and games, this exact Twisp kiosk was the one i bought my first vaping device from
And it got me off stinkies!

So I still have huge respect and gratitude for them

Plus - they bring so many people into vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Andre

In the garden. Reo MIni with Nuppin - a great combination.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> In the garden. Reo MIni with Nuppin - a great combination.



Is this a "Where's Reo?" picture...oh wait, I see it


----------



## Ollie

Andre said:


> In the garden. Reo MIni with Nuppin - a great combination.



Sheesh... That REO really is hiding in there! lol


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Is this a "Where's Reo?" picture...oh wait, I see it





Oliver Barry said:


> Sheesh... That REO really is hiding in there! lol


Better?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Even more better







Haha


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and the Ferrari!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

What an excellent combination! Wouldn't mind driving a red one like that with my arm out the window like a mini-bus taxi driver with a Reo in hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Impulsive late night dinner - wife & I (think I was just as out-of-focus as the pic)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

I assume that was a wine flask @johan?
If so i fully understand why you and the pic were out of focus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> I assume that was a wine flask @johan?
> If so i fully understand why you and the pic were out of focus



Yip needed to decant the 19 year old Cabernet Franc, due to sediment in the bottle - I was also decantable after 750ml and a nice cognac afterwards .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Impulsive late night dinner - wife & I (think I was just as out-of-focus as the pic)
> 
> View attachment 18495


Those impulsive dinners are always the best "kuiers" one can get.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Early morning gardening again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Welcoming the New Year Vrystaat boere style

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Welcoming the New Year Vrystaat boere style
> 
> View attachment 18553


Cool....all the way!


----------



## thekeeperza

Chilling next to the pool.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Last of the peace and quiet for me as well as for VM. From tomorrow it is go time again and lots of catching up to do!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Super photo @Oupa 
Unusual background. Very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Super photo @Oupa
> Unusual background. Very nice


Its the swimming pool

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Last of the peace and quiet for me as well as for VM. From tomorrow it is go time again and lots of catching up to do!
> 
> View attachment 18759


Yes, we missed you. Hope the holidays was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Second last day of holiday, chilling by the pool

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba

Early morning at Le Cannonier Mauritius

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Early morning at Le Cannonier Mauritius


Wow, you lucky fish. Enjoy.


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Wow, you lucky fish. Enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great days fishing at Inanda Dam with the Junior Protea Captain!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zulu evening with family. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boerie on the braai 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Zulu evening with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Amaaaaandla!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Zulu evening with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Zulu evening with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


You owe us a couple of million and 1 and 20 thousand million rondte chief

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Lazy Saturday afternoon with the kids at the pool

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Beautiful morning in paradise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quo restaurant in Gillits! A GEM of note!

Bottle of La Motte, then a Prawn Pot to start and Pork Belly for mains! Not to mention Nougat and Belgian Chocolate to end with!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Yip that time of the day again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Early morning breakfast with the family

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Early morning breakfast with the family


Look at all those black, red and silver accents there! Nice pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Look at all those black, red and silver accents there! Nice pic.


LOL. Didn't even notice until now @Andre


----------



## johan

A lekker mini-meet with some gambling gangsters and one beautiful girl. Oh! and I saw @kimbo's advertising as well.




​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> A lekker mini-meet with some gambling gangsters and one beautiful girl. Oh! and I saw @kimbo's advertising as well.
> 
> View attachment 19534
> 
> 
> View attachment 19535​


 Oh very nice 

@johan that is the coffee my name comes from 

I must get a sign like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super post @johan!
Thanks

Also on show yesterday was @TylerD's remarkably sexy Limelight pipe
That was something!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Oh very nice
> 
> @johan that is the coffee my name comes from
> 
> I must get a sign like that



I was so tempted to steel one of these tins on the table for you, but .....


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Super post @johan!
> Thanks
> 
> Also on show yesterday was @TylerD's remarkably sexy Limelight pipe
> That was something!



Yes truly impressive - on purpose didn't take a picture of it as I don't want to entice myself any further.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I was so tempted to steel one of these tins on the table for you, but .....
> 
> View attachment 19536




It is the thought 

But i must get the address from you


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> It is the thought
> 
> But i must get the address from you



Meze Emporio: 17 Chaucer Ave, Senderwood, 2007, South Africa, Phone:+27 11 453 8761

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> A lekker mini-meet with some gambling gangsters and one beautiful girl. Oh! and I saw @kimbo's advertising as well.
> 
> View attachment 19534
> 
> 
> View attachment 19535​


A super meet indeed!

Here is a shot of @kimbo hanging out with @Alex

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

@Yiannaki παρακαλώ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out at Olive and Oil and got 4G signal. Best Internet access in 2015. 











Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Brooklyn finally getting a chance to flex after being stuck in a bag for over 24 hours. 

Quite funny to see how everyone is so fascinated with this little box that makes so much "smoke" as they put it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and I went fishing again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite spots! Oscars in Hillcrest! Awesome Peri Peri Chicken!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

Geez - Peri-Peri chicken for breakfast.......ulcer.......what ulcer?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Geez - Peri-Peri chicken for breakfast.......ulcer.......what ulcer?






Nope it was supper last night! For breakfast I always have an Ensure Milkshake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jos

LOL! Just taking the mickey..................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> Mini vape meet
> 
> The squonk army standing at attention !
> 
> View attachment 18357


Holy Shit ! 

Much Reo, Many Vape, So Wow

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Holy Shit !
> 
> Much Reo, Many Vape, So Wow
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Indeed it was @Rotten_Bunny 
Odins were in full force that day
Always lovely to get together with other Reonauts and discuss the science and art of vaping !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

MurderDoll said:


> Brooklyn finally getting a chance to flex after being stuck in a bag for over 24 hours.
> 
> Quite funny to see how everyone is so fascinated with this little box that makes so much "smoke" as they put it.


My boss asked me today after first seeing my Reo... Why are youbwalking around with a detonator ! ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Rotten_Bunny said:


> My boss asked me today after first seeing my Reo... Why are youbwalking around with a detonator ! ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !




Ha ha. Don't worry. I think we all got it at some point or another. 

I got "why you sucking on the aerial of that walkie talkie?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. Don't worry. I think we all got it at some point or another.
> 
> I got "why you sucking on the aerial of that walkie talkie?"


You have a beautiful Reo .. The lighting brings it 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried a new Restaurant in Hillcrest - Vicky Cristinas! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried a new Restaurant in Hillcrest - Vicky Cristinas! Awesome!
> 
> View attachment 19903
> View attachment 19904


Quite the Merlot fan, nice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Quite the Merlot fan, nice.



Yebo. Discovered my real love of Merlot on my CT trip. :-;


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher looks like the sausage is dancing over the kebab

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG we have had three scorching days in a row in Durbs! I was at my favourite spot from breakfast and I couldn't face a hot cuppa-chino even and had to settle for a cold Tab with Ice and Lemon!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jos

Lily and I having a cuppa before graft








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

This really is a "Mini" meet, I am the only one here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

I'm also having a 1 on 1 mini mini mini vape meet 






Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ET

what? sitting and drinking alone counts? i have like 20 gigs of those photos. will start uploading asap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Says it all.... loaded with GVC.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

One-on-one - Geez I miss me Reo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Love this dude!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Just downloaded the netflix vid; Russell.Peters.Notorius.2013

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow the show was really disappointing! 

The seats were hard... the hip hop world famous DJ that played music before the show played really kak music... no drinks not even water allowed into the seated area... the warm up guy was quite funny... but Russell was disappointing. He didn't do one of his famous jokes nor did he do any of his Chinese or any other accents other than a bit of Indian... he pretty much chatted to the audience and spent a lot of time talking about wanking... the seats were R750 each and there were four of us... I should have bought a new REO and stayed at home!

Plus the biggest size T-Shirt they had was an XL! WTF!

I was so excited to be able to see him... real bummer!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alex

Sorry to hear Rob, sounds much like the notorius vid I just watched


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Sorry to hear Rob, sounds much like the notorius vid I just watched



Just talking to the audience and nothing else?


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Just talking to the audience and nothing else?



Pretty much


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow the show was really disappointing!
> 
> The seats were hard... the hip hop world famous DJ that played music before the show played really kak music... no drinks not even water allowed into the seated area... the warm up guy was quite funny... but Russell was disappointing. He didn't do one of his famous jokes nor did he do any of his Chinese or any other accents other than a bit of Indian... he pretty much chatted to the audience and spent a lot of time talking about wanking... the seats were R750 each and there were four of us... I should have bought a new REO and stayed at home!
> 
> Plus the biggest size T-Shirt they had was an XL! WTF!
> 
> I was so excited to be able to see him... real bummer!


That's a bummer Rob! I was online looking for tickets the other day and now am glad I held off from purchasing anything. 

Agreed. Another reo would have been a far better purchase

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Shwedagon Pagoda in the background of the cocktail and Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch today

Accompanied by my trusty artillery

REO Blue with Nuppin and Nanas Cream

REO Mini with Choc Mint Coffee

REO Silver with Melon on the rocks 




Really lovely sitting outside at Casalinga in Muldersdrift. Food was tasty. Pudding was superb. 

Funny thing happened. A guy at a nearby table had a basic clearo device and he was the talk of that table which had some really swanky beautiful babes taking a puff in admiration of his vape device. 

I quietly squonked the Nuppin and took a long lung inhale and exhaled in their direction. Remember it's @Paulie's high VG sauce in there. You should have seen the very inquisitive look on the babes faces. And the surprised look on the dudes face. I wish I had a photo of that. Was quite priceless. 

I love the occasional lung hit. I will admit it feels great to blow a nice cloud in some situations. He he 

Good day and was lots of fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Out for lunch today
> 
> Accompanied by my trusty artillery
> 
> REO Blue with Nuppin and Nanas Cream
> 
> REO Mini with Choc Mint Coffee
> 
> REO Silver with Melon on the rocks
> 
> View attachment 20535
> 
> 
> Really lovely sitting outside at Casalinga in Muldersdrift. Food was tasty. Pudding was superb.
> 
> Funny thing happened. A guy at a nearby table had a basic clearo device and he was the talk of that table which had some really swanky beautiful babes taking a puff in admiration of his vape device.
> 
> I quietly squonked the Nuppin and took a long lung inhale and exhaled in their direction. Remember it's @Paulie's high VG sauce in there. You should have seen the very inquisitive look on the babes faces. And the surprised look on the dudes face. I wish I had a photo of that. Was quite priceless.
> 
> I love the occasional lung hit. I will admit it feels great to blow a nice cloud in some situations. He he
> 
> Good day and was lots of fun.


And what happened next...............?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> And what happened next...............?



Lol @Andre, the babes took me inside and demanded a full demonstration 

Only kidding, nothing happened after the inquisitive looks. I was with a business colleague and our wives so i didnt want it to become a whole vaping discussion. So i didnt puff more big clouds or try draw any further attention.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre, the babes took me inside and demanded a full demonstration
> 
> Only kidding, nothing happened after the inquisitive looks. I was with a business colleague and our wives so i didnt want it to become a whole vaping discussion. So i didnt puff more big clouds or try draw any further attention.


Ah, valid excuse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Ocean Basket early dinner after Archery qualifiers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Out for lunch today
> 
> Accompanied by my trusty artillery
> 
> REO Blue with Nuppin and Nanas Cream
> 
> REO Mini with Choc Mint Coffee
> 
> REO Silver with Melon on the rocks
> 
> View attachment 20535
> 
> 
> Really lovely sitting outside at Casalinga in Muldersdrift. Food was tasty. Pudding was superb.
> 
> Funny thing happened. A guy at a nearby table had a basic clearo device and he was the talk of that table which had some really swanky beautiful babes taking a puff in admiration of his vape device.
> 
> I quietly squonked the Nuppin and took a long lung inhale and exhaled in their direction. Remember it's @Paulie's high VG sauce in there. You should have seen the very inquisitive look on the babes faces. And the surprised look on the dudes face. I wish I had a photo of that. Was quite priceless.
> 
> I love the occasional lung hit. I will admit it feels great to blow a nice cloud in some situations. He he
> 
> Good day and was lots of fun.




i just have to lol x 100 at the TM "Paulie Sauce"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> i just have to lol x 100 at the TM "Paulie Sauce"



Indeed @Paulie - you are the main man and your sauce rocks!
Definitely Paulie's Secret Sauce!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK a few pictures for out and about with the REO... mainly because the bottle of red was empty when I left the outstanding restaurant! My daughter is in the wine game and she has been hosting the people from Lanzerac and for her attention she was gifted a few nice bottles... I claimed the Merlot! Outstanding wine! The restaurant is Quo in Gillits run by a really wonderful human being and outstanding chef Jonathan!




Kiss my wife... 33 years of marriage!



Avril and the Merlot!



Prawn pot starter with Asian sauce! Yummy!



Pork Belly my favourite!



Complete decadence! Nougat and Belgian Chocolate!



By then I forgot to take a picture of my Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not quite Out and About... but my daughter is dong a wine tasting for us at home! I finally found a white wine that I can drink... I pretty much only drink red wine but this Zandfleit Cape Muscat is delicious! It pairs really nicely with Tropical Ice in Lily!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

If its dry I'll drink it Rob,but where can I buy it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> If its dry I'll drink it Rob,but where can I buy it?



It's not dry John... Far from it... it's very sweet and almost a dessert wine! I abused wine wine too much as a youth and can't normally stomach a white wine!

This wine was inspired by the winemakers best friend who went into retirement and could not longer afford the Zandvliet Shiraz and who incidentally was a fisherman... Paul the winemaker made this range called "My Best Friend" so that everyone could afford a Zandvliet wine!

This wine makes an awesome Sangria by mixing Half Jack of Klipdrift, one bottle of Muscat and lemon slices and ice!

I have spoken to my daughter asking for dry white wine suggestions for you and she wants to know if you like Chenin Blanc, Sauvignon Blanc or Chardonnay?


----------



## thekeeperza

Lazy Saturday afternoon warming up for the Merseyside Derby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Brooklyn getting well acquainted with a Full Metal Jacket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodd said:


> Brooklyn getting well acquainted with a Full Metal Jacket.



What a pity a savage didn't try and steal her at a robot! That would have been more than a little fun! 

You on your way to the range?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not dry John... Far from it... it's very sweet and almost a dessert wine! I abused wine wine too much as a youth and can't normally stomach a white wine!
> 
> This wine was inspired by the winemakers best friend who went into retirement and could not longer afford the Zandvliet Shiraz and who incidentally was a fisherman... Paul the winemaker made this range called "My Best Friend" so that everyone could afford a Zandvliet wine!
> 
> This wine makes an awesome Sangria by mixing Half Jack of Klipdrift, one bottle of Muscat and lemon slices and ice!
> 
> I have spoken to my daughter asking for dry white wine suggestions for you and she wants to know if you like Chenin Blanc, Sauvignon Blanc or Chardonnay?


@Genosmate, I mostly drink red wine, but love Drostdy Hof Extra Light with lots of ice on a hot day and sometimes a good Sauvignon Blanc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> What a pity a savage didn't try and steal her at a robot! That would have been more than a little fun!
> 
> You on your way to the range?




Ha ha!
I think my PSD would have been really happy if that happened. They haven't shot their AK's in a while. 
They have itchy fingers. 

Nah. I wish. Never had the opportunity to shoot one. 
Its my Security details.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodd said:


> Nah. I wish. Never had the opportunity to shoot one.
> Its my Security details.



Ahhhh I forgot you were in Iraq! Not somewhere I would like to be... I trust you are earning danger pay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I forgot you were in Iraq! Not somewhere I would like to be... I trust you are earning danger pay?


Yeah.
Otherwise I wouldn't be here now. Ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not dry John... Far from it... it's very sweet and almost a dessert wine! I abused wine wine too much as a youth and can't normally stomach a white wine!
> 
> This wine was inspired by the winemakers best friend who went into retirement and could not longer afford the Zandvliet Shiraz and who incidentally was a fisherman... Paul the winemaker made this range called "My Best Friend" so that everyone could afford a Zandvliet wine!
> 
> This wine makes an awesome Sangria by mixing Half Jack of Klipdrift, one bottle of Muscat and lemon slices and ice!
> 
> I have spoken to my daughter asking for dry white wine suggestions for you and she wants to know if you like Chenin Blanc, Sauvignon Blanc or Chardonnay?


I like all of the above Rob,my preference would be an un-oaked Chardonnay,I really enjoy red wine but ever since I can remember my tongue turns black if I drink it,my favourite reds are Merlot (any Country),Chateau Neuf du Pape (a Rhone French) and Barolo (Italian).I'd really appreciate your daughters opinion on which reds I can try without this black tongue!
My all time favourite wine is Champagne which I drink as much as possible when I visit my in - laws who are just outside the Champagne region.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I like all of the above Rob,my preference would be an un-oaked Chardonnay,I really enjoy red wine but ever since I can remember my tongue turns black if I drink it,my favourite reds are Merlot (any Country),Chateau Neuf du Pape (a Rhone French) and Barolo (Italian).I'd really appreciate your daughters opinion on which reds I can try without this black tongue!
> My all time favourite wine is Champagne which I drink as much as possible when I visit my in - laws who are just outside the Champagne region.


Have you tried a Pinot Noir to avoid the black tongue - probably the least pigmented of all the reds.


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Have you tried a Pinot Noir to avoid the black tongue - probably the least pigmented of all the reds.


Thanks Andre,I'll have to try it more often and regularly,purely for experimentation of course.
But seriously if I even so much as sip red wine my tongue turns black.
First noticed it when I was working in Paris many many years ago and was responsible for a large group of UK contractors who had been assured that all travel and accommodation costs were covered.only to find that the Hotel Manager had been told to limit all alchohol to 2 bottles per person per night.
Even though I was reasonably young at the time I had a flair for discovering what needed to be done and after establishing with the manager that he was happy to extend this 2 bottle limit to wine everyone proceeded to "get stuck in" for the next month!
Result for me was black tongue every morning!


----------



## Stephen

thekeeperza said:


> Lazy Saturday afternoon warming up for the Merseyside Derby.


Like you I 'm looking forward to tonight's game YNWA!!!


----------



## thekeeperza

Stephen said:


> Like you I 'm looking forward to tonight's game YNWA!!!


Going to be a good game!


----------



## Genosmate

thekeeperza said:


> Lazy Saturday afternoon warming up for the Merseyside Derby.


The REO is lekker and the beer looks nice,but "Merseyside Derby" oh no!


----------



## Rob Fisher

John (@Genosmate ) Rob's Daughter here...

To avoid Black tongue I would suggest as Andre said a Pinot Noir (anything from hermanus is usually a good bet - so your newton johnson, creation and hamilton russell - as well as something more coastal like Fryers Cove or even Franschhoek's Haute Cabriere), or even a lighter bodied wine such as SA's very own varietal: pinotage...can't say I've experienced black tongue though. 

On the recommendation side: do yourself a favour and get your hands on Demorgenzon wines, the DMZ range is awesome- the chenin, chard and syrah but their reserve range is something else! I'll send my popz a list for you of some others as well though! Now on the topic of champagne...SA is making MCCs to rival the french (in my honest opinion - having tasted Moet and Tribaut amongst other Frenchies...Get your paws on Krone (borealis brut, rose and demi sec are all awesome...the nicholas charles is beautiful!), also get hold of Jacques Bruere by bon courage, you cannot go wrong here! If you are looking for an epic bubbly that is highly rated and doesn't cost the earth, you have to try the Darling Blanc de Blanc MCC!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> John (@Genosmate ) Rob's Daughter here...
> 
> To avoid Black tongue I would suggest as Andre said a Pinot Noir (anything from hermanus is usually a good bet - so your newton johnson, creation and hamilton russell - as well as something more coastal like Fryers Cove or even Franschhoek's Haute Cabriere), or even a lighter bodied wine such as SA's very own varietal: pinotage...can't say I've experienced black tongue though.
> 
> On the recommendation side: do yourself a favour and get your hands on Demorgenzon wines, the DMZ range is awesome- the chenin, chard and syrah but their reserve range is something else! I'll send my popz a list for you of some others as well though! Now on the topic of champagne...SA is making MCCs to rival the french (in my honest opinion - having tasted Moet and Tribaut amongst other Frenchies...Get your paws on Krone (borealis brut, rose and demi sec are all awesome...the nicholas charles is beautiful!), also get hold of Jacques Bruere by bon courage, you cannot go wrong here! If you are looking for an epic bubbly that is highly rated and doesn't cost the earth, you have to try the Darling Blanc de Blanc MCC!


Hi Rob's Daughter
Thanks for all the suggestions
I'm copying and pasting into a word document so I can try and find all of them to try.
As much as I enjoy trying red wine and white wine I must say that if I could only ever have one alcoholic drink again it would be champagne,i find it intoxicating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Genosmate said:


> The REO is lekker and the beer looks nice,but "Merseyside Derby" oh no!


The only Derby with watching


----------



## Genosmate

thekeeperza said:


> The only Derby with watching


Rob.
Ban football from the lounge or I sense some Hostility,albeit very friendly!
I'm watching,but only because I'm waiting for a decent team to be shown


----------



## Stephen

Genosmate said:


> Rob.
> Ban football from the lounge or I sense some Hostility,albeit very friendly!
> I'm watching,but only because I'm waiting for a decent team to be shown


Well you shouldn't have to wait to long. Just a hint when you watching, the team in Red is a decent team


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> John (@Genosmate ) Rob's Daughter here...
> 
> To avoid Black tongue I would suggest as Andre said a Pinot Noir (anything from hermanus is usually a good bet - so your newton johnson, creation and hamilton russell - as well as something more coastal like Fryers Cove or even Franschhoek's Haute Cabriere), or even a lighter bodied wine such as SA's very own varietal: pinotage...can't say I've experienced black tongue though.
> 
> On the recommendation side: do yourself a favour and get your hands on Demorgenzon wines, the DMZ range is awesome- the chenin, chard and syrah but their reserve range is something else! I'll send my popz a list for you of some others as well though! Now on the topic of champagne...SA is making MCCs to rival the french (in my honest opinion - having tasted Moet and Tribaut amongst other Frenchies...Get your paws on Krone (borealis brut, rose and demi sec are all awesome...the nicholas charles is beautiful!), also get hold of Jacques Bruere by bon courage, you cannot go wrong here! If you are looking for an epic bubbly that is highly rated and doesn't cost the earth, you have to try the Darling Blanc de Blanc MCC!


Great recommendations. I am a Darling fan, but have not come across their Blanc de Blanc MCC yet. Am sure to look out and get it now.
MCC = Methode Cap Classique (same method as used in Champagne) - just for those who might not know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Stephen said:


> Well you shouldn't have to wait to long. Just a hint when you watching, the team in Red is a decent team


Thanks,the team in red must be worth watching but they are only playing on Sunday!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Rob.
> Ban football from the lounge or I sense some Hostility,albeit very friendly!
> I'm watching,but only because I'm waiting for a decent team to be shown



Yes football or soccer and cricket and racing is all banned here in the lounge! Oh and also Jukskei!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Just dinner 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Indoor Provincials in Kempton Park

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Out and about with the woodvil

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really Out and About but at home with a nice chilled glass of red... most of the vape gear is packed because I'm off for a few days of R&R away from home and the PC and the Boat with my wife to celebrate 33 years of marriage! Avril and Lily will go with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ET

did some tinkering over the weekend so i can go out and about with my new setup

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo

love the dog @ET .. i have a yellow one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arrived on the wild coast.







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful day on the beach... Just a little windy. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A beer to chill out with and cool down. And then a glass of red with lunch. Spicey prawns on rice. Yum. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

Looks amazing  Specially for us joburgers that don't see the beach much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril keeping an eye on the Spur buzzer. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril on a racing car. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes

LandyMan said:


> Indoor Provincials in Kempton Park


Where is there an indoor range in Kempton? Been out of archery for so long I only dust the bow off occasionally.


----------



## Robert Howes

Y


Rob Fisher said:


> A beer to chill out with and cool down. And then a glass of red with lunch. Spicey prawns on rice. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


You are not supposed to be eating rice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Robert Howes said:


> Where is there an indoor range in Kempton? Been out of archery for so long I only dust the bow off occasionally.


Its Magnum Archery on Parklands Drive


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner winner chicken dinner. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Loving the photos Rob

And well done on the 5 of a kind!
Avril is bringing you good luck

Are you on the poker machine at this time of the morning! ?
Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Y
> 
> You are not supposed to be eating rice!!!



I wasn't supposed to eat white rolls or donuts either but I did that too on my holiday!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Are you on the poker machine at this time of the morning! ?
> Lol



Yes I was... a quick flutter before we left!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril on the school bus!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And this one for @devdev when he comes back online!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Os inspecting the food (Chinese Hot Pot)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

After dinner stroll at Shekou SeaWorld with me Reo filled with South African non-nom ejuice:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ET

are those sausages wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> View attachment 21368
> 
> 
> After dinner stroll at Shekou SeaWorld with me Reo filled with South African non-nom ejuice:


Where you @ ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## jtgrey

Earning some overtime in Standerton
!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Where you @ ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



He is currently in China.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

ET said:


> are those sausages wrapped in bacon?



No! I don't eat pig at all (or _jewrow_ as its pronounced in mandarin). Its very thin sliced beef (_neorow_) rolled up, which you dump in the hot pot.


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Where you @ ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



As @Zodd replied, currently in China, Nanshan district of Shenzhen.


----------



## johan

Os was thirsty today (9ml+) and so am I.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Earning some overtime in Standerton
> !
> View attachment 21402


All Odinized!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> All Odinized!


I just seems to love the damm things  all thanks to you @Andre


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out for a Wine Tasting dinner tonight... found a nice Shiraz!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

johan said:


> No! I don't eat pig at all (or _jewrow_ as its pronounced in mandarin). Its very thin sliced beef (_neorow_) rolled up, which you dump in the hot pot.



hmmm thinly sliced beef sosaties on the braai. now that might work out well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Best commercial beer according to the beer fundies, and I have to agree.

​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

My reo and myself were running all over today. First off to visit @Ugen to do a mech mod swop, then off to @Rob to collect some amazing goodies and finally to meet up with my one mate for some coffee and a small PIF. He's now rocking a nice "new" black vamo with 2 fully charged batteries. His challenge, get an el cheapo charger before both batteries are flat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> My reo and myself were running all over today. First off to visit @Ugen to do a mech mod swop, then off to @Rob to collect some amazing goodies and finally to meet up with my one mate for some coffee and a small PIF. He's now rocking a nice "new" black vamo with 2 fully charged batteries. His challenge, get an el cheapo charger before both batteries are flat
> 
> View attachment 21577


Great to see you paying it forward friend.. Why do you have a beauty ring on the Reo?


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> Great to see you paying it forward friend.. Why do you have a beauty ring on the Reo?



Silly me only bothered to check if my plume veil screws into the reo's 510 connector properly after i finish modding it for bottom feeding. So beaty ring covers the 510 adaptor i screwed into the reo and screwed the plume veil into the 510 adaptor. Makes the whole shebang way longer than it should be but hey, it works and that's what matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped to the Casino for a few hours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some pork belly and then a rack of lamb!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok no rack of Lamb to Fillet Steak on its way. The Pork Belly is outstanding!!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fillet Stack was great!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG the Meringue was simply bloody stunning!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG the Meringue was simply bloody stunning!
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


And now I need to go for dinner. You old tease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Tropical vibes sorry mr fisher no tropical ice though 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> Tropical vibes sorry mr fisher no tropical ice though



No problem! Still an outstanding topical shot!


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Zegee !
Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Mom's 82nd birthday celebration. 








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mmmmm Marrow Bones Baby!






Pork Belly. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Boontjiesriver (near Citrusdal) camping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm Marrow Bones Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


I see the crushed potatoes are hiding from the "Banting Police",bread is just blatant!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I see the crushed potatoes are hiding from the "Banting Police",bread is just blatant!



Yip when I go out for fine dining the Banting Police have to stay outside!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip when I go out for fine dining the Banting Police have to stay outside!


Rob,you really must try the Banting Pasta,its like nothing else you'll ever eat,I can't even begin to describe it


----------



## Silver

On the plane. Trusty REO mini doing the honours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Rob,you really must try the Banting Pasta,its like nothing else you'll ever eat,I can't even begin to describe it



John I hate loath and detest cauliflower in any form. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> John I hate loath and detest cauliflower in any form.
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Skipper, so do I! But the banting pizza from colcacchio is amazing. Doesn't taste like cauliflower at all!


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> On the plane. Trusty REO mini doing the honours.
> 
> View attachment 21911


Nice  safe travels! Hope you brought the rest of the clan along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Nice  safe travels! Hope you brought the rest of the clan along



Thanks. 
Was actually a mad rush to get packed so i brought only 4 devices and 3 juices
But the other two devices were packed away in the check in luggage. 
So it was just me and Reo mini with Choc Mint for the flight
I trust it a lot so went solo with just one device for a few hours 

Other 3 devices are Reo Black, evod1/mvp2 and the Atlantis/CFmod for lung hits

I didnt want to bring the Nuppin Reo in case i lost it. Its quite precious  staying at home safely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Vape meet with @Jos and Amber hand over. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> Thanks.
> Was actually a mad rush to get packed so i brought only 4 devices and 3 juices
> But the other two devices were packed away in the check in luggage.
> So it was just me and Reo mini with Choc Mint for the flight
> I trust it a lot so went solo with just one device for a few hours
> 
> Other 3 devices are Reo Black, evod1/mvp2 and the Atlantis/CFmod for lung hits
> 
> I didnt want to bring the Nuppin Reo in case i lost it. Its quite precious  staying at home safely


You Vape on the Plane? But but but how you not get into trouble ? Better yet how on gods green earth do they let you onto said plane with vape gear ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Silver

Rotten_Bunny said:


> You Vape on the Plane? But but but how you not get into trouble ? Better yet how on gods green earth do they let you onto said plane with vape gear ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Sure i vape on the plane. Not conspicuously of course. More stealthy. Possible with the RM2. 
And no problems going on the plane with vape gear. The Reos have been through the xray machine a few times in hand luggage and not once have they even asked what it is. 

On another note, its a bit disturbing actually... That noone at our airports has asked me what the little metal box is. I wonder if they are looking at the xray images properly. And i doubt they know what a Reo is or what it looks like on the xray image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Rotten_Bunny since I converted to vaping, I've done quite a lot of international flights, no one ever asked at the security check about my 5 batteries, Reo, eGrip and bunch of e-juice. Stealth vaping during each flight in my seat without any trouble.

@Silver the only airport I was ever asked about my vape gear was at George - after I gave them a visual explanation what it is, they laughed and I was good to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Rotten_Bunny since I converted to vaping, I've done quite a lot of international flights, no one ever asked at the security check about my 5 batteries, Reo, eGrip and bunch of e-juice. Stealth vaping during each flight in my seat without any trouble.
> 
> @Silver the only airport I was ever asked about my vape gear was at George - after I gave them a visual explanation what it is, they laughed and I was good to go.



Lol @johan, i can imagine you giving them a visual explanation!
Classic!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good evening Hi Ho @Silver! Nice of you to join us at last! I guess you have been paying the bills by working hard!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good evening Hi Ho @Silver! Nice of you to join us at last! I guess you have been paying the bills by working hard!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
You are quite right! Working like a demon. But all good. Companies reporting. 
But this is my place of refuge and relaxation! If i dont get my forum fix i start getting edgy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about for a kiddies party at the Sandton Fire Station. 

Spot the REO 




Metal on metal!




Standing proud at the front of the fire engine. 




REO Blue and Nuppin enjoyed the outing thoroughly! 

PS- what a fabulous venue for a kiddies party. The Sandton fire station crew were amazing. Took the kids for rides on the big fire engine and even squirted them with water. What a fun morning indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag

hudsons with my reo and odin and my amazing girlfriend deep fried oreos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

Gas and braai are two words that do not belong in the same sentence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I ran out of firelighters @Jos!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

newspaper and kindling ?


----------



## Alex

We have a Weber Q320 that would change your mind @Jos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

dried cow shit apparently works wonders too


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> newspaper and kindling ?



I left my rubbing sticks in the bush in Ovamboland.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> dried cow shit apparently works wonders too



Oh bugger! I'm all out of dried cow shit too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

last nights braai hahahah reo was in my mouth cause i was vaping up a storm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not so much Out and About with my REO... more like In and Around!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vaalboy

Spot the Reo......

Enjoying the view from the chalet at Happy Wanderers

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lulu.antiflag

the reo with the apollo looking all sexy at coffee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan

Reo mini at table mountain. Too windy to go up today....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag

shaunnadan said:


> Reo mini at table mountain. Too windy to go up today....
> 
> View attachment 22916


Such an epic photo man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

I came to make them clouds ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for Mandy's 28th birthday! Avril was feeling underdressed without her door but the food was great and the wine excellent!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

At Hartebeespoortdam for a get away with my SO
Dinner last night 





At Chameleon Brew House

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag

thekeeperza said:


> At Hartebeespoortdam for a get away with my SO
> Dinner last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Chameleon Brew House


Nice bro looks like fun enjoy


----------



## shaunnadan

Wine tasting in franshoek . 

Some wine, cheese and a Vape ! 

Zoom in to see what YouTube video im watching : )

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Sunset at seapoint beach ....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Reo went to see some golden oldie cars... Reo likes the merc !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Reo was here !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Reo on the rocks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Reo at the harbor doing some heavy lifting ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Wine tasting in franshoek.



I'm so JELLY! That's one of my favourite spots on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Reo at the harbor doing some heavy lifting ...



You and your REO have had a really busy day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great vaping and Reonaut spirit @shaunnadan 
Your photos are great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Great pictures and memories, @shaunnadan. Your Reo looks right at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome pics @shaunnadan


----------



## thekeeperza

Breakfast Weiss and a drip tipless Reo yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Breakfast Weiss and a drip tipless Reo yesterday


Is there a story behind the driptipless Reo? Great picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Is there a story behind the driptipless Reo? Great picture.


I dropped my Reo and sheared the drip tip off. You can still the remains in the RM2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

thekeeperza said:


> I dropped my Reo and sheared the drip tip off. You can still the remains in the RM2.



I did that about 2 months ago. Wanted to kick myself.


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> I dropped my Reo and sheared the drip tip off. You can still the remains in the RM2.


Yeah, saw that....that usually is the casualty when dropping the Reo wrong way around.


----------



## ET

Visited my one mate a few weeks ago, fishpond outside the front door

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with my REO along with old friend, the awesome chef of Quo (Johnathan), a bottle of Steenberg Merlot, Anthea and some great food on conversation!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

On the farm again, children on there bikes, dogs running with them. Cool breeze blowing. Under a tree, on a blanket, this is the life...


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mario

good food and a reo ...must be heaven....... @Rob Fisher gambling again!!!!..... joking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Just remembered, 2 weeks or so ago i met the wife of one of @Rob Fisher 's fishing buddies. No suprise she was rocking 2 reo minis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> Just remembered, 2 weeks or so ago i met the wife of one of @Rob Fisher 's fishing buddies. No suprise she was rocking 2 reo minis
> 
> View attachment 23424


Is she on the Reo Roll Call list?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Is she on the Reo Roll Call list?



I'm going to hazard a wild guess and say those two mini's belong to @vaalboy's wife.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to hazard a wild guess and say those two mini's belong to @vaalboy's wife.


Ah, of course. Thanks. And she is on the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sunday morning breakfast brunch - with REO Blue. 




@Alex this coffee is very tasty - by the way. Thinking of you and @Paulie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to hazard a wild guess and say those two mini's belong to @vaalboy's wife.




Guilty as charged

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Driving home puffing away on Jane and get pulled over by Metro. He walks up and now I can see he doesn't know what to do. I opened my window and told him I bet he thought I was talking on my cellphone. He burst out laughing, said yes and sorry and sent me on my way

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> Driving home puffing away on Jane and get pulled over by Metro. He walks up and now I can see he doesn't know what to do. I opened my window and told him I bet he thought I was talking on my cellphone. He burst out laughing, said yes and sorry and sent me on my way



Nice cop then @LandyMan !


----------



## Silver

Out for a work lunch

REO Mini is without doubt the ultimate travel companion for me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Oppie Dorp Restaurant, Stellenbosch. One of the very best imo.

Starter: Oven baked pork belly topped with Danish feta, sundried tomatoes, basil and olive paste, served with Dijon mustard and a red wine reduction sauce.






Followed by well matured Chalmar sirloin, rare, with a pepper sauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Oppie Dorp Restaurant, Stellenbosch. One of the very best imo.



Pork and excellent wine... Life doesn't get much better than that! I am now hungry and am tempted to get my daughter to crack open a good bottle of red!

Well life could be better if a really hot waitress served you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paired with what juice in the Reo @Andre ?
Can't see so well, but it looks like the Cyclops - so I will guess Bowdens or Dark Forrest?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Pork and excellent wine... Life doesn't get much better than that! I am now hungry and am tempted to get my daughter to crack open a good bottle of red!
> 
> Well life could be better if a really hot waitress served you!


Lol, no it was a male, but he described their off menu dishes so eloquently and mouth wateringly that I forgave him for the lack of cleavage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey

Silver said:


> Out for a work lunch
> 
> REO Mini is without doubt the ultimate travel companion for me
> 
> View attachment 23798


If u see oscar, run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> Lol, no it was a male, but he described their off menu dishes so eloquently and mouth wateringly that I forgave him for the lack of cleavage.


Yip, that is the golden Cyclops. And Tarks Matador in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out for lunch... was Avril 2's first trip out into the wide world! She enjoyed it! I forgot to take a picture of my currie but I was so hungry I forgot... so here is a shot of Avril 1 + 2 out together!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About again... first to a Flea Market (Note to self to never ever go to a flea market again) and there was only one interesting stall... some nice wood but the lady at the stand didn't know prices so that was helpful!





Then I tried to order ribs from the rib stall and they had ran out so that was helpful... so we went to John Dory's (against my better judgement) and that was not helpful at all for my disposition. That restaurant lies... Everybody Loves John Dory! No they do not!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About again... first to a Flea Market (Note to self to never ever go to a flea market again) and there was only one interesting stall... some nice wood but the lady at the stand didn't know prices so that was helpful!
> 
> View attachment 23908
> View attachment 23909
> 
> 
> Then I tried to order ribs from the rib stall and they had ran out so that was helpful... so we went to John Dory's (against my better judgement) and that was not helpful at all for my disposition. That restaurant lies... Everybody Loves John Dory! No they do not!
> 
> View attachment 23910


Oh yeah, last time I visited a John Dory's in Canal Walk the service was so pathetic I walked out and have never been again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Been to a John Dory's in Port Shepstone once, may I never be that hungry again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Out for breakfast with the family

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice balance @thekeeperza


----------



## thekeeperza

Another braai with my folks for my moms birthday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jimbo

On holiday in the garden route area. Had to share my Reo photo. This was at victoria bay.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super photo @Jimbo 
Lol, the Reo is sitting on JHB - at least we know roughly where it comes from...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> On holiday in the garden route area. Had to share my Reo photo. This was at victoria bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## kimbo

Alexandra waiting for coffee at Mugg & Bean in Welkom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Lol @kimbo - I love it how the REO was waiting for coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

My Reo travel day kit.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> My Reo travel day kit.
> 
> View attachment 24142



Like your style - "travel light" what does not fit in my shirt pocket, stays at home .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate

kimbo said:


> My Reo travel day kit.
> 
> View attachment 24142


Looks exactly like mine,same battery and case maybe we use different juice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

...man can't wait for my Reo , some awesome pics there gentleman and lady  , think I am cured of tanks no matter how hard I try I can not get the full flavour I get out of my RM2  .... @Andre you right the wait is excruciating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

Is that a cauliflower based bunny - pee po pee po - banting police will be coming for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Is that a cauliflower based bunny - pee po pee po - banting police will be coming for you



Yes it was a Cauli Based Bunny!

PS That was a lie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Belated birthday breakfast with my mom at Welkom Mugg & Bean

Nice Latte




With a Pulled Pork Torta Roll

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Who's birthday @kimbo, your mom's or yours?


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Who's birthday @kimbo, your mom's or yours?


Mine


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Mine



Why don't we know your birth date? You know its a serious offense on this forum to keep your birth date secret and Rob might just impose a hefty fine. Was it today?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Why don't we know your birth date? You know its a serious offense on this forum to keep your birth date secret and Rob might just impose a hefty fine. Was it today?




It was the 27th and there was ppl that congratulated me on the forum in the happy birthday thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> It was the 27th and there was ppl that congratulated me on the forum in the happy birthday thread



I hope I did, can't think I would miss it - will have to look.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I hope I did, can't think I would miss it - will have to look.


 OO @johan you gave me a nice pic


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> OO @johan you gave me a nice pic



I've just double checked - thanks for forum memory .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@kimbo, your Reo looks amazing in those pics!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@johan ogh that Hornet looks nice how is the flavour compared to the RM2 in your experience ?


----------



## Genosmate

Just the painting and this wood box mod is ready for my LO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out last night to a wine tasting and pairing evening at the 1000 Hill Chef School for a 6 course meal... Yes I know I should have taken Avril or Camila with me...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is the menu in case any of you foodies are interested! And yes that was real bunny in the bunny chow... my first time I have had real bunny... a lot like chicken but I kept thinking of Thumper... Kesley could not bring herself to eat bunny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Went out last night to a wine tasting and pairing evening at the 1000 Hill Chef School for a 6 course meal... Yes I know I should have taken Avril or Camila with me...
> 
> View attachment 24435
> View attachment 24436
> View attachment 24437
> View attachment 24438
> View attachment 24439
> View attachment 24440
> View attachment 24441


Looks like fun, but you needed 6 Reos with a different juice for each course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Daniel said:


> @johan ogh that Hornet looks nice how is the flavour compared to the RM2 in your experience ?



Currently run with a macro coil; 8 wraps 24G, ID 2.5mm and Rayon, flavor similar than RM2. I can't really say its better than the RM2 at this stage. I will try next week to fit my favorite 0.9 x 0.1mm ribbon ugly coil with Ekowool (if possible) and then only I will be able to accurately give a verdict.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is the menu in case any of you foodies are interested! And yes that was real bunny in the bunny chow... my first time I have had real bunny... a lot like chicken but I kept thinking of Thumper... Kesley could not bring herself to eat bunny!
> 
> View attachment 24442



Lol Rob
Glad you thought of thumper!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Looks like fun, but you needed 6 Reos with a different juice for each course!



Agreed! Next time I will do just that! Now that I'm finding other juices to vape that could work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Real high class outing on Camila's first trip out. Spur baby! We have our pseudo grand kids for the night and day and it was thier choice. 








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Looking great Rob!!


----------



## thekeeperza

At the rugby with my dad and some other hooligans

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And took the kids to feed the ducks at our local pond!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vaalboy

At Pinto's in Gillits for the rugga. Vaping up a storm.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> At the rugby with my dad and some other hooligans


And what a game. Go Lions. Love their enthusiasm.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 24555
> 
> 
> At Pinto's in Gillits for the rugga. Vaping up a storm.


The less said about that game, the better! No wonder you needed double the nic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

After Easter lunch at my brother's.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

On her first outing. At the cradle of humankind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely pic @Benjamin Cripps 
The cradle is such an amazing place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Lil smurf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

abdul said:


> Lil smurf


Love that colour on the Reo! And the door?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lil Smurf picture cropped and enhanced and turned the right way up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Andre said:


> Love that colour on the Reo! And the door?



Door is currently solid brass. But will be getting a sl door in black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

abdul said:


> Door is currently solid brass. But will be getting a sl door in black


Looking good @abdul 

Can't wait to see it once its complete.

I think you're also gonna need a black Cyclops to match


----------



## abdul

Yiannaki said:


> Looking good @abdul
> 
> Can't wait to see it once its complete.
> 
> I think you're also gonna need a black Cyclops to match



Soon she will be complete. 
That's a rare item on classifieds to get. Especially in black


----------



## free3dom

@abdul I did not know you could fit a smurf inside a smurf - and isn't that a bit cannibalistic 

Looking good...and will look even better with the black SL door

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

im still looking for a red SL door




What a beauty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

RoSsIkId said:


> im still looking for a red SL do
> 
> 
> What a beauty


What a car


----------



## Silver

Taking the ladies in my life out for lunch 

The trusty duo came with. 




Oops, forgot to include my moms REO Green.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hands

lol @Silver i also still use my mighty evod.the reo and evod are the only two that still see any use. the rest turned into dust traps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

free3dom said:


> @abdul I did not know you could fit a smurf inside a smurf - and isn't that a bit cannibalistic
> 
> Looking good...and will look even better with the black SL door


Not if she is called smurfette...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day out travel kit! Old Avril and Camila are going out today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I like the corsets on the AW batteries Rob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Licensing dept. Renewing drivers license card. 

A bit of a wait but at least REO mini is keeping me company

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lulu.antiflag

just a thank u to vape king for the amazing drip tip on my odin is just and also to seeing a fellow reo at grandslam last night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A days fishing and then a cold beer before the club meeting!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

My first Friday friends beer with lagertha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

More like In-n-About for me today - about to start sorting out someone else's shitty design 

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RezaD

So.......my first day with Nicole......gave her a tour of a day at the big green. She loved it:

First she followed me to the printer:



Then we had a coffee break (I love that coffee):




Then she wanted to play:




Then the obligatory vape break:




Then we ended off the day with a meeting:




The best Friday ever!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> So.......my first day with Nicole......gave her a tour of a day at the big green. She loved it:
> 
> First she followed me to the printer:
> View attachment 24945
> 
> 
> Then we had a coffee break (I love that coffee):
> 
> View attachment 24946
> 
> 
> Then she wanted to play:
> 
> View attachment 24947
> 
> 
> Then the obligatory vape break:
> 
> View attachment 24948
> 
> 
> Then we ended off the day with a meeting:
> 
> View attachment 24949
> 
> 
> The best Friday ever!!!!!


Got to ask you this bro, did anyone catch you taking pics of your reo? 

Happened to me a few times, still does. 

Then they ask: are you mad? Why you taking pics of that everywhere?

I have to confess, these questions come mainly from the wifey LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RezaD said:


> So.......my first day with Nicole......gave her a tour of a day at the big green. She loved it:
> 
> First she followed me to the printer:
> View attachment 24945
> 
> 
> Then we had a coffee break (I love that coffee):
> 
> View attachment 24946
> 
> 
> Then she wanted to play:
> 
> View attachment 24947
> 
> 
> Then the obligatory vape break:
> 
> View attachment 24948
> 
> 
> Then we ended off the day with a meeting:
> 
> View attachment 24949
> 
> 
> The best Friday ever!!!!!



That was awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RezaD said:


> So.......my first day with Nicole......gave her a tour of a day at the big green. She loved it:
> 
> First she followed me to the printer:
> View attachment 24945
> 
> 
> Then we had a coffee break (I love that coffee):
> 
> View attachment 24946
> 
> 
> Then she wanted to play:
> 
> View attachment 24947
> 
> 
> Then the obligatory vape break:
> 
> View attachment 24948
> 
> 
> Then we ended off the day with a meeting:
> 
> View attachment 24949
> 
> 
> The best Friday ever!!!!!



Awesome out n about pics @RezaD 
I can see the love affair is taking off nicely!
Hope the vape is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> Got to ask you this bro, did anyone catch you taking pics of your reo?
> 
> Happened to me a few times, still does.
> 
> Then they ask: are you mad? Why you taking pics of that everywhere?
> 
> I have to confess, these questions come mainly from the wifey LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haahaahaaa!!!!!!!! Nope surprisingly nobody caught me and they were all public spaces with people up and down. I have learnt to be ultra quick in snapping pics. The Note 4 having OIS helps a lot.

And yes when I showed my wife the pics this evening she said I was nuts...... until I showed her this thread. The look on her face was priceless!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD

Silver said:


> Awesome out n about pics @RezaD
> I can see the love affair is taking off nicely!
> Hope the vape is good



Thanks @Sliver. Nicole is perfect for me.....never left my side today. As for the vape..... i drilled out the airhole to 1.5mm and it's perfect for me..........typing with one hand and holding her with the other! LOL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Got to ask you this bro, did anyone catch you taking pics of your reo?
> 
> Happened to me a few times, still does.
> 
> Then they ask: are you mad? Why you taking pics of that everywhere?
> 
> I have to confess, these questions come mainly from the wifey LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Riaz 
Thats so funny because it sometimes happens to me - not with the wifey, she knows by now that the Reos are the focus of most photo opportunities

I just explain to people that this little box is a special device and keeps me away from smoking. I explain that i am pushing on 18 months and I dont want to break my winning streak. 

I usually get far more understanding looks from inquisitive people after i explain that to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Silver said:


> Lol @Riaz
> Thats so funny because it sometimes happens to me - not with the wifey, she knows by now that the Reos are the focus of most photo opportunities
> 
> I just explain to people that this little box is a special device and keeps me away from smoking. I explain that i am pushing on 18 months and I dont want to break my winning streak.
> 
> I usually get far more understanding looks from inquisitive people after i explain that to them.



Lol, when i was taking a photo of my reo for the first time last week in the cradle, my girlfriend looked at me as if i had lost the plot completely. Oh well, its just something she will need to get used to!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RezaD said:


> Haahaahaaa!!!!!!!! Nope surprisingly nobody caught me and they were all public spaces with people up and down. I have learnt to be ultra quick in snapping pics. The Note 4 having OIS helps a lot.
> 
> And yes when I showed my wife the pics this evening she said I was nuts...... until I showed her this thread. The look on her face was priceless!!!!



@RezaD - i am so glad you are proud to take photos of your Reo at work in all places. Thats what makes this whole vaping thing special. And sharing it with your wife makes it even better. 

My wife has slowly become more interested in my vaping - even though she doesnt vape - she cant believe what amazing things happen on our forum and in our community. She sometimes asks me questions about whats happening. Its taken long enough but I think she can see this is not just a passing fad. 

Onward and upward

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

Silver said:


> Lol @Riaz
> I usually get far more understanding looks from inquisitive people after i explain that to them.



I prefer leaving them confused. It's priceless....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

First time out and about...a little breakfast meet with some fellow Centurion vapers 

Florence with her brother dragon, to show her the ropes 




And just because he plastered my face in the other thread...here's @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> First time out and about...a little breakfast meet with some fellow Centurion vapers
> 
> Florence with her brother dragon, to show her the ropes
> 
> View attachment 24977
> 
> 
> And just because he plastered my face in the other thread...here's @Philip Dunkley
> 
> View attachment 24978



I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver

Out and about, actually indoors at Tasha's in Hyde Park, not my usual spot. 

Well, the REO Mini is a stealth vaping weapon of note! No one can even see it and when I hold and take a toot I get a lovely vape and no one sees because I can stealth the vapour.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> First time out and about...a little breakfast meet with some fellow Centurion vapers
> 
> Florence with her brother dragon, to show her the ropes
> 
> And just because he plastered my face in the other thread...here's @Philip Dunkley



Very nice Pieter ... Love the all white!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Some more pics of my Reo's recent holiday around the Garden Route

Reo in the Tsitsikamma forest 





Spot the Reo on the replica of the Outeniqua Choo-Tjoe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jimbo

My wife found it also fascinating that I take more pics of the Reo than of the family.

Here is one where she actually took a pic of me taking a pic of the Reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Jimbo!


----------



## DoubleD

Jimbo said:


> My wife found it also fascinating that I take more pics of the Reo than of the family.
> 
> Here is one where she actually took a pic of me taking a pic of the Reo.
> 
> View attachment 24991




hahahahaha thats a rad pic


----------



## Keyaam

Stealth vaping at a local coffee shop before we hit the cinema. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jos

Reo and Johnny rocking it out at a wedding.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

@Jos

Johnny looks full, Reo looks half empty
Lol


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Very nice Pieter ... Love the all white!



Thanks Henri...she and Jane can have a playdate at the next meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Thanks Henri...she and Jane can have a playdate at the next meet


Hell yeah my friend

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Now this seems like a proper juice mixer!*




REO Mini on top of a mixer at Builders Warehouse Rivonia yesterday. The staff member thought I was crazy. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## RezaD

Silver said:


> *Now this seems like a proper juice mixer!*
> 
> View attachment 25025
> 
> 
> REO Mini on top of a mixer at Builders Warehouse Rivonia yesterday. The staff member thought I was crazy. Lol


Lol.... when you get that looks you know you about to get a winner....it's a yardstick. ..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

He ain't heavy, he's my brother...




REO mini standing on the shoulders of his brother to try see what's in the glass

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

This was taken by accident by my daughter in houtbay for lunch






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Elands bay !

What a beautiful country we have

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

jtgrey said:


> Elands bay !
> 
> What a beautiful country we have
> 
> View attachment 25078



Pitty i can not rotate the picture


----------



## Yiannaki

jtgrey said:


> Pitty i can not rotate the picture


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

jtgrey said:


> Elands bay !
> 
> What a beautiful country we have



Elands Baai my favorite chill out place on the West coast - lovely photo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome lunch at The Litchi Orchard in Ballito!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome lunch at The Litchi Orchard in Ballito!
> 
> View attachment 25086
> View attachment 25087



Lovely photos Rob! How did you find the Blond Ale?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Lovely photos Rob! How did you find the Blond Ale?



I enjoyed the beer... But I seem to like most of these types... this one was very nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Lovely photos Rob! How did you find the Blond Ale?



I just realised that was my daughters beer... I had another one... but both were lekker! Here was mine!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> *Now this seems like a proper juice mixer!*
> 
> View attachment 25025
> 
> 
> REO Mini on top of a mixer at Builders Warehouse Rivonia yesterday. The staff member thought I was crazy. Lol


If you grabbed the mixer and started swinging it around shouting "I need vape!" then I would think you're a bit off. 
That looks quite normal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> My first Friday friends beer with lagertha


Great to see you making yourself right at home....many beer loving Reonauts here.


RezaD said:


> So.......my first day with Nicole......gave her a tour of a day at the big green. She loved it:
> 
> First she followed me to the printer:
> View attachment 24945
> 
> 
> Then we had a coffee break (I love that coffee):
> 
> View attachment 24946
> 
> 
> Then she wanted to play:
> 
> View attachment 24947
> 
> 
> Then the obligatory vape break:
> 
> View attachment 24948
> 
> 
> Then we ended off the day with a meeting:
> 
> View attachment 24949
> 
> 
> The best Friday ever!!!!!


Classic, I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Those beers look heavenly @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mild Peri Peri anyone?




The ladies out for lunch at Nandos. Taking my mom for a spontaneous midday outing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Reo's look so Amazing, they are clean and probably work like a charm! ^^,

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Reo's look so Amazing, they are clean and probably work like a charm! ^^,


They definitely do. I plan on getting back on board as soon as finances allow. Brilliant device.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Riddle said:


> They definitely do. I plan on getting back on board as soon as finances allow. Brilliant device.



I also plan on getting on board, i have the finances - Just need to place my order and see exactly what i want

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I also plan on getting on board, i have the finances - Just need to place my order and see exactly what i want


You definitely won't be disappointed.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Riddle said:


> You definitely won't be disappointed.



Do you have any recommendations for me? 

Not sure where to start..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Do you have any recommendations for me?
> 
> Not sure where to start..


For the basics go here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/
For finishes go here: www.reosmods.com
To buy you can either order directly from reosmods (always take the more expensive shipping option) or wait for the next pre order round from Vapour Mountain or buy one from the classifieds.
If you have any questions feel free to PM me or post in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-things-reo.t524/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Do you have any recommendations for me?
> 
> Not sure where to start..


As @Andre said I'm sure you will find everything there. And everyone here is too helpful. You won't go wrong.


----------



## Silver

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Reo's look so Amazing, they are clean and probably work like a charm! ^^,



Thanks @SamuraiTheVapor - they are clean indeed and the vape is awesome, 1 year later

By the way, @Andre's guidelines he posted above are golden
Follow them if you want to go the Reo route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great extended weekend camping next to the Olifants River.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Great extended weekend camping next to the Olifants River.


Took me while to spot the reo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waffle House in Ramsgate.





That was the savoury waffle. Now the real waffle. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Checking granite samples in Ramsgate with Avril!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Sun city !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

A quickie last night

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## jtgrey

Mighty Saldanha baai
Spot the reo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

jtgrey said:


> Mighty Saldanha baai
> Spot the reo !
> View attachment 25556



Shit and upside down again


----------



## Gert_Koen

Andre said:


> Great extended weekend camping next to the Olifants River.


Is that not close to Beaverlac?Its between Olifants and Ratel rivier.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jtgrey

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 25557



Thanks oom ! @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> Is that not close to Beaverlac?Its between Olifants and Ratel rivier.


No, Beaverlac is Porterville way, whilst this is Citrusdal way. Not far from each other as the crow flies, but not by road.


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Mighty Saldanha baai
> Spot the reo !
> View attachment 25556


Just as I found the Reo, a wave took it away

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Just as I found the Reo, a wave took it away



Had to fight a dam bird off to get my reo back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne

Sooo.... Received my SL today thanks @jtgrey Then picked up the Rogue thanks @JakesSA and finished this beauty of with a bullet button from @abdul 
Whoop Whoop!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Looks super @Morne 
Is that the Delrin driptip from VapeClub?


----------



## Morne

Silver said:


> Looks super @Morne
> Is that the Delrin driptip from VapeClub?


Hi @Silver 
Yes, it's the one from VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Loving reoville!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Lol @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Classic shot!!


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Yusuf Cape Vaper I think @Rob Fisher is calling in the marines to come sort you out for that photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

RoSsIkId said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper I think @Rob Fisher is calling in the marines to come sort you out for that photo


Why??? I just did a triple parallel 20g 3wrap in the maxi 1453 (twisp) and woah. She's blowing clouds. Instead of squonking, I just take the bottle out to refill the tank after every hit. Benefits of a reo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Why??? I just did a triple parallel 20g 3wrap in the maxi 1453 (twisp) and woah. She's blowing clouds. Instead of squonking, I just take the bottle out to refill the tank after every hit. Benefits of a reo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The porcupines are going to hump your leg when you sleeping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

More like "In-n-around" with me Reo on this Friday afternoon:

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Enjoy the drinks @johan

Edited for Johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Enjoy the drink @johan



Kindly ad a "S" to "drink"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

johan said:


> Kindly ad a "S" to "drink"



Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

just had a nadosh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Geez I like to taste "new" beer, but sorry to the Castle fanboys, this is piss!




​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Soccer season has started

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Nice to see a photo without beer @thekeeperza !
Back to your roots I see.
Lol


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> Nice to see a photo without beer @thekeeperza !
> Back to your roots I see.
> Lol


That came later... As a coach we are not allowed to drink during the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

At my sons birthday party with an epic cake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Apologies for my ignorance @thekeeperza, but what the heck is that white porcupine look-a-like with tusks? ... and convey my birthday wishes to Owen.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Can't you see, it's a porctopuslephant @johan!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Apologies for my ignorance @thekeeperza, but what the heck is that white porcupine look-a-like with tusks? ... and convey my birthday wishes to Owen.


Thank you @johan 
That is the Bewilderbeast from the movie How to train your dragon 2. Owen is mad about dragons hence the theme.
That cake weighed 13kg but a horde of kids made short work of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Today we working

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Time for a break and a braai
@Silver Marisa and the craft beer have been reunited

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

The Reo's getting pissed 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> The Reo's getting pissed
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



Hopefully not just from plasma?


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Hopefully not just from plasma?


l
Lol there is a fair amount of Jaegermeister involved too 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> l
> Lol there is a fair amount of Jaegermeister involved too
> Message sent via tapatalk


Love that stuff, but it is dangerous!


----------



## johan

Like that @Alex: I also "jaag" them until they address me as "mesiter"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rockin


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Rockin
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



Lekker "DIKSKOU" rock 'em Alex!


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Message sent via tapatalk


Nuppin, except Jagermeister happening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

@Alex you're for sure on a roll tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

thekeeperza said:


> Time for a break and a braai
> @Silver Marisa and the craft beer have been reunited



Super photo @thekeeperza 
Lovely rich colour!

Glad to see them re-united


----------



## Silver

Wow @Alex 
Big night!
Love the shot of the Reos under the ball disco light

Was this the MVC vape meet after party?
Lol

Hope your head is ok this morning...


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Wow @Alex
> Big night!
> Love the shot of the Reos under the ball disco light
> 
> Was this the MVC vape meet after party?
> Lol
> 
> Hope your head is ok this morning...



Thanks @Silver, the head hurts when I move


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 26252
> 
> View attachment 26253


Great pictures. Where?


----------



## Kaizer

Andre said:


> Great pictures. Where?



Little Eden in Cullinan. Lovely, quiet little getaway. We truly live in a beautiful country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Reo, Nicoticket ACB and Jack Daniels... Life is good  
Club Mykonos harbour, langebaan. Gone away for our 10 year wedding anniversary. 

No idea why the photo keeps loading sideways, perhaps it's the jack.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW

Hmmmm... Wtf, I promise I'm not walking sideways... Yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Congratulations on the 10 years to you and Mrs @ShaneW .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

johan said:


> Congratulations on the 10 years to you and Mrs @ShaneW .



Thanks @johan


----------



## johan

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @johan



No worries, enjoy the JD's even if it does go side ways


----------



## Andre

?


ShaneW said:


> View attachment 26395
> 
> 
> Reo, Nicoticket ACB and Jack Daniels... Life is good
> Club Mykonos harbour, langebaan. Gone away for our 10 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> No idea why the photo keeps loading sideways, perhaps it's the jack.


Congrats on the 10 years! I have yet to try the ACB, how are you liking it?


----------



## DoubleD

ShaneW said:


> Reo, Nicoticket ACB and Jack Daniels... Life is good
> Club Mykonos harbour, langebaan. Gone away for our 10 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> No idea why the photo keeps loading sideways, perhaps it's the jack.



Congratulations bud 

Notice you sitting at Bouzoukis, lekker place

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Relaxing after a long day. Epic Belgian beer and a Tropical Ice loaded Reo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Relaxing after a long day. Epic Belgian beer and a Tropical Ice loaded Reo.



Thats my favorite on very cold nights - enjoy! an awesome Belgian brew, second best to Orval.


----------



## LandyMan

Kaizer said:


> Little Eden in Cullinan. Lovely, quiet little getaway. We truly live in a beautiful country.


Love that place!

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

thekeeperza said:


> Relaxing after a long day. Epic Belgian beer and a Tropical Ice loaded Reo.



Have you tried Leopald 7? One of the best beers I tried. Belgian craft


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Thats my favorite on very cold nights - enjoy! an awesome Belgian brew, second best to Orval.


Can you get Orval locally @johan? 
If this is second best the it must be really good because this is really good.


----------



## thekeeperza

ShaneW said:


> Have you tried Leopald 7? One of the best beers I tried. Belgian craft


Haven't yet but it is now on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Can you get Orval locally @johan?
> If this is second best the it must be really good because this is really good.



Yes, there is a bottle store at the V & A Waterfront that stock them, but the feckin mountain goats don't want to ship.


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Yes, there is a bottle store at the V & A Waterfront that stock them, but the feckin mountain goats don't want to ship.


Bugger. Time for league of beers to up their game then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Leopold are very good and for my taste I will put it at #3 (Leopold Bière ambrée) of Belgian beers. Where did you taste Leopold @ShaneW as I don't know of any local importers of same? The only one of the variety of Leopold's I could find locally was "Kriek".


----------



## thekeeperza

http://leagueofbeers.com/leopold-7.htm?id=13417&name=Leopold-7-Belgian-Beer

This the one @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW

johan said:


> Leopold are very good and for my taste I will put it at #3 (Leopold Bière ambrée) of Belgian beers. Where did you taste Leopold @ShaneW as I don't know of any local importers of same? The only one of the variety of Leopold's I could find locally was "Kriek".



There is a bottle store in Claremont that stocks the biggest range of craft I've seen, got it there 



thekeeperza said:


> http://leagueofbeers.com/leopold-7.htm?id=13417&name=Leopold-7-Belgian-Beer
> 
> This the one @ShaneW



That's the 1...do yourself a favour and try it. 
I heard a rumor that they gonna be opening a brewery here in SA soon


----------



## johan

They've been out of stock with only 1 of out 21 odd Leopold's beers for some time already, would be awesome if they do start a brewery local and brew the Bière ambrée.


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the 10 years @ShaneW 
Wishing you all the best for the next ten!
Love the pics - i had to lock my ipad autorotate to turn the screen so i could see it the right way up. Lovely spot you are at. Have a lekker weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Trusty beach bums enjoying a day out on the beach. 

Glorious weather. 

Lime Ice just perfect

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

The Reos and I decided on a bit of tourism in Brussels. Took the Metro to the Atomium and mini-Europe.

Almost there:





The Atomium (a museum the shape of a unit cell of an iron crystal magnified 165 billion times):





Entrance to mini-Europe with the Atomium in the background:





Inside mini-Europe. Stockholm City Hall inaugurated in 1923:






This one seems to be in need of urgent renovation!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JW Flynn

thekeeperza said:


> Relaxing after a long day. Epic Belgian beer and a Tropical Ice loaded Reo.


That stuff is awesome!!! had my first about a month or two back, and loved it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Andre
Absolutely loved them
That mini Pisa leaning tower pic is amazing. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chilling at Sand Bar in Umhloti with Phil and the REO's!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## thekeeperza

In and about waiting for the fire with a new brew.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Almost ready and another new brew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@thekeeperza 
Craft beer photo master!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Saw this in woolies today...




You know you're a vaper when you look at normal items in the shops and think - 'maybe I could use this somehow for vaping...' 

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

My wife tells me that item above is for injecting flavour directly into food
Never knew something like that existed
It has two sharp needle nozzles (a thin one and a fat one) and a reservoir of sorts that can be filled
I spent a good few minutes trying to work out whether this could somehow be used in my vaping den.
Didnt get it in the end, but maybe i will pick one up when im back in jhb and test it out
Lol


----------



## Silver

Sunrise




Lime Ice on a quiet peaceful beach




I could get used to this life....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Perfect morning on the beach 




Spot the REO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## hands

Silver said:


> Perfect morning on the beach


dang dude i need some of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The view through the squonk hole...




Makes for a great picture frame. Ha ha. The many uses of a REO. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

REO roadtrip

On route back to JHB. At the Wimpy in Harrismith. What is a road trip without a wimpy stop at this lovely spot?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 26821
> View attachment 26822


Life is good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul

Impromptu Vape meet with @Paulie last night because of load shedding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

abdul said:


> Impromptu Vape meet with @Paulie last night because of load shedding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff. That coffee looks inviting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Andre said:


> Great stuff. That coffee looks inviting.


Thanks It was a good cupa, never expected News Cafe to make such good coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

In and around

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The mini taking out the mom for a Mother's Day breakfast 




Followed by a shopping treat for my mom at builders warehouse. My mom loves builders. 

Check out these lekker containers. Ha ha. Jou ma!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza

Having a pint with my dad before mothers day lunch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Cattle Baron

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Cattle Baron


Ooh, those steaks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for Mother's day at Nicholson in Hilton! Damn fine restaurant! 

Good red to calm the nerves!



Prawn Starter! Oh so Yum!



Pork Pie so awesome also!



Finsih off with homemade ice cream... Lemon Meringue and Horlicks flavours!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RoSsIkId

I have weakness for this place. And the Reo fits right in

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About for Mother's day at Nicholson in Hilton! Damn fine restaurant!
> 
> Good red to calm the nerves!
> View attachment 26977
> 
> 
> Prawn Starter! Oh so Yum!
> View attachment 26978
> 
> 
> Pork Pie so awesome also!
> View attachment 26979
> 
> 
> Finsih off with homemade ice cream... Lemon Meringue and Horlicks flavours!
> View attachment 26980



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
I love it when the Reo jumps onto the plate! Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 26983
> 
> 
> I have weakness for this place. And the Reo fits right in



Wow @RoSsIkId 
What a photo!
Which place was that?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Silver said:


> Wow @RoSsIkId
> What a photo!
> Which place was that?



http://www.fmm.co.za/

Franschhoek Motor Museum

Or heaven on earth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Concert at School. eGo one for stealth

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Concert at School. eGo one for stealth


So stealth on an eGo One is a myth ... this little monster is a cloud machine on the 0.5ohm coil, and the flavour is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

At Cape Town Fish Market with HRH for lunch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> At Cape Town Fish Market with HRH for lunch


Welcome to our valley.


----------



## johan

Nothing like a late Sunday morning in a farm kitchen enjoying the aroma of lunch being prepared (with a Reo):



​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Nothing like a late Sunday morning in a farm kitchen enjoying the aroma of lunch being prepared (with a Reo):
> 
> View attachment 27293
> 
> ​


And a good red wine of course!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Afters (after total over indulgence) on a farm stoep enjoying the vista during a "boepens skof"

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @johan
Where is that?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Awesome @johan
> Where is that?



Close to Warmbaths (horrible new name: Bela-Bela) North of Pretoria.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Johan
As long as the baths are warm, the weather is good and the food plentiful, then all is well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Thanks Johan
> As long as the baths are warm, the weather is good and the food plentiful, then all is well!



You so much better in being politically correct than I can ever dream of .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Apologies for this post, skip if you ...... (source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bela-Bela)

I really don't see the connection and/or relevance to "boiling pot" and/or "boiling boiling") with reference to the history of this town - must admit I am intelligently impaired, and might sound like an old hat.

When the Tswana tribes first moved into the region in about the 1800s, they discovered hot springs in the area.[5]

The Voortrekker Carl Van Heerden established the first farm in what is now Bela-Bela and called it _Het Bad_. In 1873, President Burger's Transvaal government *bought the land* and established a resort called _Hartingsburg_ after the prominent Dutch biologist Pieter Harting.[3] The British occupied the town during the Anglo Boer War, and renamed the post office *Warm Baths* in 1903, and proclaimed the boundaries of Warmbaths to be the entire farm of _Het Bad_.[2]

In 1920 Warmbaths was proclaimed a township (in the legal, not racial sense) and the township was designed by architect John Abraham Moffat[6] in that year. In 1950, it became a magisterial district. In 1932 Warmbaths became a village town and got a town council in 1960.[2]

On 14 June 2002[7] the South African government officially renamed the town to _Bela-Bela_ (meaning "boiling boiling").[8]

Incorrect variations on this spelling can also be sometimes found, such as "Bella Bella"[9][10] and "Bela Bela".[4]

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Some great curry at Bukhara, GrandWest. Weekend with HRH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good food, Good wine and a REO! Life is really good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Some great curry at Bukhara, GrandWest. Weekend with HRH.


Did you at least make some money on the other tables to cover "expenses"


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Did you at least make some money on the other tables to cover "expenses"


Not at all!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthena out and about for the first time ever!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa

Hotdamnnn... that there is beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with Athena and we visited the Twisp Store at the new Waterfall centre!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with Athena again... down to the beachfront for a meal and cocktails at California Dreaming... best Chicken and Prawn Curry in a long long long time! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A shot of the 200 metre drop hole (Par 3) at Cotswold Down Golf Course! I shot par and just missed a Birdie! If you zoom in you will see 2 balls near the hole... one is mine and the other is my God Son's!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 
I am trying to spot the Reo in the golf picture


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I am trying to spot the Reo in the golf picture



It was in my hand while the pic was being taken...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It was in my hand while the pic was being taken...



Ok thats perfect!
ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some breakfast at Figo. Whoops let's call it lunch. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RoSsIkId

RM2 making clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

My first out and about with my REO and I haven’t even named her as yet. I am the first to admit that I am useless at taking pictures hence the quality and probably the lack of quantity going forward. I’ve been to so many places courtesy of work but the most photos that I’ve returned from any trip with is 10, with none of ugly mug in any of them

Looking over the menu at Tribes African Grill and Steakhouse @ Emperors Palace




Starter of Cape Bobotie spring rolls




Mains grilled Kudu steak

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> My first out and about with my REO and I haven’t even named her as yet. I am the first to admit that I am useless at taking pictures hence the quality and probably the lack of quantity going forward. I’ve been to so many places courtesy of work but the most photos that I’ve returned from any trip with is 10, with none of ugly mug in any of them
> 
> Looking over the menu at Tribes African Grill and Steakhouse @ Emperors Palace
> 
> View attachment 27996
> 
> 
> Starter of Cape Bobotie spring rolls
> 
> View attachment 27997
> 
> 
> Mains grilled Kudu steak
> 
> View attachment 27999


The Reo looks right at home and the food look delectable.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in the car today! Ready for the trek up to VapeCon tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Oh! my wife made the most awesome French kitchen dinner tonight (Duck Confit the @Chef Guest way) for our visiting friends, I "sommer" marry her again! and the after, afters 'Boere" cognac (Klipdrift Black Gold) with Reo filled with Alien Visions Havana Gold - Life is Good.



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about in the car today! Ready for the trek up to VapeCon tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 28006


A deadly sin gets committed every time I see that Woodvil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready for VapeCon. Wait for a few of the admin boys for a short meeting.








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast this morning. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Welcome in Gauteng Rob and keep a close eye on Avril, you're in Gauteng .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

Lunch at Rademeyers in Pretoria

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

I missed VapeCon, on account of a 70th birthday bash for a dear family member. Rhonda didn't get to play with the other Reo's but at least got a nice day out at a wine farm in Stellenbosch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> I missed VapeCon, on account of a 70th birthday bash for a dear family member. Rhonda didn't get to play with the other Reo's but at least got a nice day out at a wine farm in Stellenbosch.
> View attachment 28169
> View attachment 28170


And what a view Rhonda had! Victuals do not look too shabby either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> The Reo looks right at home and the food look delectable.


Yes @Andre the REO is right at home in my left hand of all places. Oddly enough I now tend to use my left hand for vaping with the REO. The food was great. No basting/BBQ sauce. Just salt and pepper on a flame grill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

KB_314 said:


> I missed VapeCon, on account of a 70th birthday bash for a dear family member. Rhonda didn't get to play with the other Reo's but at least got a nice day out at a wine farm in Stellenbosch.


Wow what a view indeed @KB_314 and the food looks awesome. I used to love spending time down in the Western Cape but sadly I don`t get to go down as much anymore. The views from Cedarburg all the way down the coast and back up to Hermanus is just brilliant. I think that the whole of SA is one beautiful country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@devdev @Silver and @Rob Fisher the day before VapeCon at Monte!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> @devdev @Silver and @Rob Fisher the day before VapeCon at Monte!
> 
> View attachment 28188
> View attachment 28189
> View attachment 28190



Damn, I wish I could have been there with you guys.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KB_314

Blu_Marlin said:


> Wow what a view indeed @KB_314 and the food looks awesome. I used to love spending time down in the Western Cape but sadly I don`t get to go down as much anymore. The views from Cedarburg all the way down the coast and back up to Hermanus is just brilliant. I think that the whole of SA is one beautiful country.


Yes it is indeed a gorgeous part of the country! But like you said, in SA, one can pretty much get in a car and drive in any direction, and encountering natural beauty is guaranteed. We're all very spoilt in that regard.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan

Chilly morning at the office

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Chilly afternoon at the SA Reserve Bank in Pretoria. 

Bi annual monetary policy forum evening. 

REO mini is very interested in interest rates and the Rand.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Chilly afternoon at the SA Reserve Bank in Pretoria.
> 
> Bi annual monetary policy forum evening.
> 
> REO mini is very interested in interest rates and the Rand.
> 
> View attachment 28446


Not as much interested as the Reo's master. Man, that Mini looks like you bought it yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Andre. The mini likes to keep a tab on the currency outlook to assess the future cost of spares, accessories and potential new friends that could join the clan in future. 

By the way I've said it before but this mini is such an awesome travel companion. And thanks, she does look good even after a year of daily use.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

After a chilled morning, the weather turned for the better in Pretoria - actually a lovely day on the stoep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> After a chilled morning, the weather turned for the better in Pretoria - actually a lovely day on the stoep.
> 
> View attachment 28812


Ah, is that a new door on the Reo?


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Ah, is that a new door on the Reo?



Nope, the same one it came with April last year - a wee bit cleaned this morning in the Ultra Sonic Bath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Nope, the same one it came with April last year - a wee bit cleaned this morning in the Ultra Sonic Bath.



I thought Os had a black door @johan?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> I thought Os had a black door @johan?



It is still a black door - just the lighting that reflects off the black door in the pic.


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> It is still a black door - just the lighting that reflects off the black door in the pic.



Lol

Trick photography!


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> Trick photography!



Its the black & tan colour in the glass that confuses you all , as true as bob, its black as the day I received it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Having breakfast with naki! And our non Reos lol (don't dislike lol)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Food always tastes better with a Reo bro

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

Paulie said:


> Having breakfast with naki! And our non Reos lol (don't dislike lol)
> View attachment 28856
> 
> View attachment 28858




'Dislike'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Paulie, this thread is for posting out and about pics with your Reo

Sorry bud, your post is off topic and is at risk of being deleted



PS- nice looking food by the way - where did you guys go?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> @Paulie, this thread is for posting out and about pics with your Reo
> 
> Sorry bud, your post is off topic and is at risk of being deleted
> 
> 
> 
> PS- nice looking food by the way - where did you guys go?



We went to a small Greek restaurant in Edenvale off linksfield offramp it was very great and we were saying that it would make for a great mini meet next time! Plus its vape friendly/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about.  Hillcrest Hospital

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 28883



Get well soon @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 28883



Sorry to see you all horizontal Rob! May the nurses treat you very well.

Get well soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Sorry to see u so sick @Rob Fisher 
only answer, Vape yourself better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Hope the Op goes well skipper @Rob Fisher. If the nurse(s) or female docs are hot, dont forget to post pics in the lounge

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Op done and dusted and didn't die. On the mend. Have to spend the night but will be home tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

get well and rest up skipper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Op done and dusted and didn't die. On the mend. Have to spend the night but will be home tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 28914



You look a bit stukkend! but glad everything went well Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> You look a bit stukkend! but glad everything went well Rob.



I was a bit stukkend when I woke up... Worst headache ever and a sore throat from hell. But I have eaten, had a cup of coffee and now have a ninja hospital vape and feeling a lot better!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I was a bit stukkend when I woke up... Worst headache ever and a sore throat from hell. But I have eaten, had a cup of coffee and now have a ninja hospital vape and feeling a lot better!!!
> 
> View attachment 28917


How do you the exhale the vape through your nose with that bandage on Rob
Seriously though,hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> How do you the exhale the vape through your nose with that bandage on Rob
> Seriously though,hope you feel better soon!



With difficulty. and the plug in the nostril doesn't help much either.

Feeling a lot better thanks John.


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> I was a bit stukkend when I woke up... Worst headache ever and a sore throat from hell. But I have eaten, had a cup of coffee and now have a ninja hospital vape and feeling a lot better!!!
> 
> View attachment 28917



There's something on your nose skipper 


Happy the OP went well, get well soon bud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> With difficulty. and the plug in the nostril doesn't help much either.
> 
> Feeling a lot better thanks John.


Thats good news Rob I'm pleased to hear you are feeling much better,I don't know how you managed to book a "Vape Friendly" room but you managed it.
I'd like to see the look on the Doctors face when he comes in for morning rounds and you are sitting up blowing clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that is a big out and about
In the hospital!!
Cant believe it

Wishing you well and hope it all goes ok

Love the way you ninja vaped!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Good to hear all went well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning world. Had a shower, fresh battery and new wick. Today I get out of here.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza

If I may ask who's taking the pic's


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> If I may ask who's taking the pic's



Self timer on the iPhone.


----------



## Willyza

nice 1

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Classic, @Rob Fisher. Glad to see you are doing well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reporting in from a wonderful Botswana. 

Am in Gaborone for a project for a few days. I always love coming here. So peaceful. And great warm weather today

REO Mini keeping me company at the hotel with VM Choc Mint Coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Ok this is a special one. 

It's dedicated to @Rob Fisher 




Lights camera action at the Gabs Sun Casino. 

Lol Rob, you would have laughed. I didn't even know how to load credits. It wouldn't accept my notes. Then they told me I need to get a gamers card. All I wanted was to get the shot for you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok this is a special one.
> 
> It's dedicated to @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 29075
> 
> 
> Lights camera action at the Gabs Sun Casino.
> 
> Lol Rob, you would have laughed. I didn't even know how to load credits. It wouldn't accept my notes. Then they told me I need to get a gamers card. All I wanted was to get the shot for you



I just love it and wish I was there with you Hi Ho! @Silver I need you to win some money and take a pic!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love it and wish I was there with you Hi Ho! @Silver I need you to win some money and take a pic!



Wish you were here Rob

Actually I wish all my great vaping mates were here for a lekker vape meet. And then you would pop off to the casino after and win the jackpot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PS - forgot to mention that all the poker machines were busy in the non smoking section. They had 6 of them there. 

So i had to venture into the smokers section where they had another 6 poker machines. One was vacant. I nearly vomited from the smells. 

Cant believe i used to go into those smoking sections and not really mind all that much. It was always smoky but it was bearable. Not anymore!!!

Reo Mini almost choked herself in there. She's now getting a glass of water in the outside bar, where there's lots of fresh air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - forgot to mention that all the poker machines were busy in the non smoking section. They had 6 of them there.
> 
> So i had to venture into the smokers section where they had another 6 poker machines. One was vacant. I nearly vomited from the smells.
> 
> Cant believe i used to go into those smoking sections and not really mind all that much. It was always smoky but it was bearable. Not anymore!!!
> 
> Reo Mini almost choked herself in there. She's now getting a glass of water in the outside bar, where there's lots of fresh air.



Yip I can't even go into the smoking sections anymore... major vomit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Morning pitstop in Botswana

Quick refill of the REO and the humble yet mighty Evod. 

This dependable duo makes for an ideal travel team

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Ok this is a special one.
> 
> It's dedicated to @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 29075
> 
> 
> Lights camera action at the Gabs Sun Casino.
> 
> Lol Rob, you would have laughed. I didn't even know how to load credits. It wouldn't accept my notes. Then they told me I need to get a gamers card. All I wanted was to get the shot for you


Classic @Rob Fisher shot, but without the winnings. Lol!
My wife and I did the same thing @Silver , and thought the machines were broken. Then I saw a machine next to a lady that had a green light and popped my R.50 in there and it worked! But then she said it's her machine and that her card was in there. I told her to keep the R.50 and we left. Lol! Not a clue!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to bring out the lung hitter - REO Red. 

Lime and soda on the left
Lime ice on the right. 

Glorious lung hit




Hotel bar area is quite packed. A bit embarrassing trying to stifle the vapour. Lol. Am getting a few inquisitive looks already. I need my vape mates. Ha ha

Incidentally REO Red was packed away because she was empty and I only had a chance this evening to fill her with my custom mix. Didn't get a chance to premix before so I was being a mad mixer in the hotel room.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Archery Practice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Archery Practice


Using some elbow for that too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Getting ready to come back to SA. 

REO and Evod team in Botswana served me very well.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Using some elbow for that too.


Lol @Andre. Yeah I bailed on practice after the stupid long weekend traffic. Drinking was a better option. The kids can practice some extra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Capaccino's Pretoria North

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Hot bird with plenty to say about a reo ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza

At The Art of the Brick Exhibition..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## thekeeperza

In and around...spent some time building Lego with my kids

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again it was time to do a little fooshing and two of the Woodvils went with! Tough day on the water but a nice one nailed early on!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again it was time to do a little fooshing and two of the Woodvils went with! Tough day on the water but a nice one nailed early on!
> 
> View attachment 29528
> View attachment 29529
> View attachment 29530


Now is that a Salmon or Pink?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

touching fish and then the woodies


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> touching fish and then the woodies



They are Poly Coated! And bass fishing is a clean sport... not like stinking rock and surf!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Now is that a Salmon or Pink?



It's Salmon John.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

So finally back in SA. I took the REOs for a little out and about trip.
At the Ferrari Shop at ORTIA



Flying high at 35000ft:


Looking for a place to charge the 18500s:


Enjoying a dunkel at the street cafe in Hammelburg: Until this point I had not had a drink since December last year, however "When in Germany......." 



A chicken schnitzel and another dunkel at a small resturant in town:



To be continued in another post later on.........

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> So finally back in SA. I took the REOs for a little out and about trip.
> At the Ferrari Shop at ORTIA
> View attachment 29595
> 
> 
> Flying high at 35000ft:
> View attachment 29597
> 
> Looking for a place to charge the 18500s:
> View attachment 29606
> 
> Enjoying a dunkel at the street cafe in Hammelburg: Until this point I had not had a drink since December last year, however "When in Germany......."
> View attachment 29607
> 
> 
> A chicken schnitzel and another dunkel at a small resturant in town:
> View attachment 29608
> 
> 
> To be continued in another post later on.........


Great stuff. Looks like your Reos had fun. Have always wanted to take that pic out of the plane's window, but never could get the Reo to balance properly.


----------



## thekeeperza

At The Beer Co with my dad and father in law for lunch

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarkSide

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 27686
> 
> 
> RM2 making clouds



Only sausage, must be spending too much on mods, cut down and maybe you can purchase more meat!


----------



## RoSsIkId

DarkSide said:


> Only sausage, must be spending too much on mods, cut down and maybe you can purchase more meat!



Made some wors rolls


----------



## DarkSide

RoSsIkId said:


> Made some wors rolls



Thanks, but you are a Capetonian, where is the snoek bru?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Only been in cape town for 8 months. If you want snoek go to Adderly street


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Looks like your Reos had fun. Have always wanted to take that pic out of the plane's window, but never could get the Reo to balance properly.



@Andre lets just say fun was had by all....

And now for the rest: Chicken Cordon Bleu and of course more dunkel in Hammelburg



Chicken Saltimbocca in Elfershausen, oddly enough there were more Italian and pizza dishes on the menu at our resturant than the traditional Bavarian fare. Maybe I was too far north Too used to travelling to Munich.



On the train travelling between Trimberg and Hammelburg villages.



REO among the "DSTV" dishes



A little off the topic: ECIGSSA blocked on the WiFi network



A pic I managed to snap of an ecig device and liquid at a tobacco shop in Frankfurt



I asked for TAIFUN in Frankfurt and got directed here .....just kidding.



And last but not least, back in SA at the DROS in Gateway...



I must say that this is the most photos that I`ve ever taken on any trip and it was fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for Father's Day with Abby the Woodvil and the rest of the family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

On top of the world!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Gert_Koen

I envy you Mr.Fisher!!Shaw its been ages that I have been Bass fishing!!!Nice catch!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thank you again @Rob Fisher for the rotate and resize. Usually post from phone directly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with Abby the Woodvil at the Golden Horse Casino in PMB waiting for Goose (aka @devdev) to finish his training course so we could have a mini vape meet and dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the meetup @Rob Fisher and @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with Abby the Woodvil at the Golden Horse Casino in PMB waiting for Goose (aka @devdev) to finish his training course so we could have a mini vape meet and dinner!
> 
> View attachment 29830
> View attachment 29831


I suppose it's only fair for us to be on the FOMO side from time to time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Load shedding. With HRH in front of the fireplace. With good steaks, red wine and vapes. And load shedding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Load shedding. With HRH in front of the fireplace. With good steaks, red wine and vapes. And load shedding.


When life gives you lemons......braai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my beautiful wife's birthday dinner! OMG the Moreson Pinotage is out of this world! And Abby is in attendance. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Load shedding. With HRH in front of the fireplace. With good steaks, red wine and vapes. And load shedding.



Lovely @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo the little restaurant around the corner from us has awesome food and the owner is awesome!

Here is the Prawn Pot with Asian Miran Sauce! So damn delicious!




Here is me enjoying a really good bottle of red and of course Abby is with me!




And the main course is my favorite... Pork Belly! So damn YUM!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at the SABAA 2015 Prize Givings!

Oooo this is going to be trouble!



The trouble is real! 



Whoops! Now it's time to blow some clouds! 



Oh what a happy soul!  Pink drink for Salmon Mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About at the SABAA 2015 Prize Givings!
> 
> Oooo this is going to be trouble!
> View attachment 30162
> 
> 
> The trouble is real!
> View attachment 30159
> 
> 
> Whoops! Now it's time to blow some clouds!
> View attachment 30160
> 
> 
> Oh what a happy soul!  Pink drink for Salmon Mod!
> View attachment 30161





pink drinks again rob !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> pink drinks again rob !



They forced me to drink them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely out and about Rob!!!

I have to ask, what is that "CE" sticker inside the SubTank Mini though?
It appears in the photo below your caption "Whoops! Now it's time to blow some clouds! "

Is that a reflection of some sort? Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely out and about Rob!!!
> 
> I have to ask, what is that "CE" sticker inside the SubTank Mini though?
> It appears in the photo below your caption "Whoops! Now it's time to blow some clouds! "
> 
> Is that a reflection of some sort? Lol



Yip it is a reflection... iPhone methinks...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Exactly 20 and a half steps from me front porch on a lazy Sunday summer afternoon (Holstein dairy cattle or 'vries beeste' in Afrikaans admiring the never failing Reo).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Lovely @johan

Looks peaceful there

Os must be chuffed perched up there looking at some cows


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lovely @johan
> 
> Looks peaceful there
> 
> Os must be chuffed perched up there looking at some cows



Os in fact asked me if he is in heaven . Very quiet and only 3min drive from Portadown - no more; load shedding, traffic jams, armed response, security fences, and feckin taxis .

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Os in fact asked me if he is in heaven . Very quiet and only 3min drive from Portadown - no more; load shedding, traffic jams, armed response, security fences, and feckin taxis .



That is fabulous. Wishing you all the very best there with the business and all 

I think I must come for a visit one day @johan!
We can have our own vape meet with the cows


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> That is fabulous. Wishing you all the very best there with the business and all
> 
> I think I must come for a visit one day @johan!
> We can have our own vape meet with the cows



Oh! I will arrange must better looking _young cows_ when you come to visit , and they won't say '_nee oom_'.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Os in fact asked me if he is in heaven . Very quiet and only 3min drive from Portadown - no more; load shedding, traffic jams, armed response, security fences, and feckin taxis .


Sounds like Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went to the Garden and Home SHow in Durbs with HRH... 

Shot on one of the metal art creations!



Then some lunch... this time the food was Meh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Went to the Garden and Home SHow in Durbs with HRH...
> 
> Shot on one of the metal art creations!
> View attachment 30273
> 
> 
> Then some lunch... this time the food was Meh!
> View attachment 30274




I've 'heard'  I'm full of crap when it comes to how my food looks and I can tell you now, I would've said I'm not hungry when they served that lol



That metal art is pretty cool, with the clutch plates and all, looks like a horse and jocky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Went to the Garden and Home SHow in Durbs with HRH...
> 
> Shot on one of the metal art creations!
> View attachment 30273
> 
> 
> Then some lunch... this time the food was Meh!
> View attachment 30274



Lol @Rob Fisher , your Woodie didnt "jump" onto that plate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , your Woodie didnt "jump" onto that plate



Nope... Abby didn't want to go near it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much better meal tonight! Peri Peri Chicken at Oscars! Yum! Had to have it with salad because my wife was with me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## hands

now that looks jummy. please don't post delicious food pics this time of night you give me a serious case of munchies. now i have to get my behind of this chair and go look for something to eat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

Ngwenya Lodge with the Kruger Park in the background

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Ngwenya Lodge with the Kruger Park in the background


Ooh, that is the life! Enjoy.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Ooh, that is the life! Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre. The daytime pics will have more Kruger in them


----------



## nemo

LandyMan said:


> Ngwenya Lodge with the Kruger Park in the background


Very nice our second last night here at marloth park sadly. Wish I could spend another week.

Btw I don't know if you heard about the leopard that decided a tour guides arm was a good snack. They had to put one down I think suffering from injuries. Not sure if it was the same one.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

nemo said:


> Very nice our second last night here at marloth park sadly. Wish I could spend another week.
> 
> Btw I don't know if you heard about the leopard that decided a tour guides arm was a good snack. They had to put one down I think suffering from injuries. Not sure if it was the same one.


The leopard or the tour guide?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> The leopard or the tour guide?




Eish, my thoughts are not always "savoury"... I was kinda hoping he was not talking about the leopard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great that you are there @LandyMan 
Special place!
Say hi to the bobbejane and olifants for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Parents had a place in marloth very close to Seekoei Rd heard about the sick leopard they are very difficult quarry if sick or wounded but have always had the issue of fence checking and animals getting through unfortunately funds are limited and curbing the checking of animals getting through has always been a problem especially with uninformed tourists


----------



## LandyMan

Ready for the day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## nemo

Daniel said:


> Parents had a place in marloth very close to Seekoei Rd heard about the sick leopard they are very difficult quarry if sick or wounded but have always had the issue of fence checking and animals getting through unfortunately funds are limited and curbing the checking of animals getting through has always been a problem especially with uninformed tourists


We are in ribbok, some nice views of the park from seekoei. Just need to spot a Lioness doing a kill, we have seen a few lions in the time we have been here but the buggers just layzing about and being helped along by the elephants every now and again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

nemo said:


> We are in ribbok, some nice views of the park from seekoei. Just need to spot a Lioness doing a kill, we have seen a few lions in the time we have been here but the buggers just layzing about and being helped along by the elephants every now and again.Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ja , pity we had to sell the place so don't come there anymore , was not one of those posh places by the river we were about half a k away from the lookout point , used to talk a walk with my mother when she was still mobile .... I'm sure her spirit still wanders there  she loved the bush .....

To see a lion kill is truly an amazing experience , but not for the feint hearted it is something to behold but not for everyone it looks all wow and all on NatGeo but seeing and hearing it is quite scary those animals are killing machines ....

Ayway , we digress carry on ......


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob, I'm missing the commentary....


----------



## Daniel

Ag nooit oom @Rob Fisher , how can you you post pics like that here I'm sitting with my Steers burger .... kinf of feel , inferior ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, I'm missing the commentary....



Sorry Hi Ho @Silver... a bit too much Merlot has been consumed at that stage and I was pretty mellow... It's Kelsey's 25th Birthday and we went to Nicolson's in Howick... starter was an awesome Prawn and Avo thingy... main course was Lamb and then pudding was a chocolate and ice cream bowl... the red win was a Merlot from... can't remember now but it was good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Spot the REO  and elephant

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

nice @LandyMan !
But I can't see the elephant...


----------



## nemo

Nice @LandyMan wish I was still there, instead back at the office with a darn spider bite


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> nice @LandyMan !
> But I can't see the elephant...


Lol @Silver. Straight up from the button there's a dark green tree. Elephant is standing underneath it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

nemo said:


> Nice @LandyMan wish I was still there, instead back at the office with a darn spider bite


Eish, not cool @nemo


----------



## ErnstZA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Ernst@topQ said:


> View attachment 30805


That looks cool, in all senses of the word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza

LandyMan said:


> Spot the REO  and elephant


Found the Elephant


----------



## LandyMan

This might be easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> This might be easier


Now I can see the elephants, but not the Reo!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Now I can see the elephants, but not the Reo!


Its in my hand holding the camera. Trick photography

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

LandyMan said:


> Ready for the day



Stunning collection


----------



## rogue zombie

Grabbing a cup of coffee. 

I've always wanted to post here \o/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for dinner at Oscars! Ribs! Yum!  Salad instead of chips because Anthea was with me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had to go out this morning as my parcel that you see in the Vape Mail thread was delivered... longest 2 hours of my life ever! But while I was out I ran into a Dinosaur and had a mid morning snack!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 31027
> 
> 
> Grabbing a cup of coffee.
> 
> I've always wanted to post here \o/



Love the new avatar @r0gue z0mbie !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Love the new avatar @r0gue z0mbie !!



Lol, its cool hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

@Duster 's mini and my Grand prepping for the EFC fight at Carnival City this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Visited Gold Reef City today with Lara

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Ramsgate holiday... Chilling waiting for the fire

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I wish I was out and about. 

Instead I'm in and at the computer - on a Saturday night ! I am finishing a large project for a client that has to be done by early next week. 

Been going flat out for a few weeks but the last few days it's been quite draining. 

At least REO Silver and VM Tropical Ice are keeping me company. 




And of course the odd bit of the forum when I take breaks....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Oh snap @Silver at least had a quick braai but now it's back to the grindstone building Azure hyper v cluster private cloud eco system with replication it's all about planning.....


----------



## Andre

Had to accompany HRH on a shopping trip this morning. Came accross these beef ribs in one of the shops. Thought they were ideal for reverse searing. 

Here they are after about 3 hours of marinating in a lemon vinegar reduction and a chocolate chilli balsamic reduction. Into the oven at 135 degrees Celsius. About 5 cm thick cuts.






Mine out after about 60 minutes and resting. HRH likes her done more, close to 2 hours for this thick a cut.






Onto the very hot fire for searing. About 1 minute on each side plus another minute on the fat side. The Reo (minus battery) watching on just for the picture.






Ready to eat. A uniform bloody pink, just as I like it. Do not expect the tenderness of a fillet, but the taste is way beyond. Reverse searing is awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Oh snap @Silver at least had a quick braai but now it's back to the grindstone building Azure hyper v cluster private cloud eco system with replication it's all about planning.....



Good luck with it @Daniel !
At least your work is cloud related lol


----------



## Silver

Mmm... @Andre, that looks so delicious!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not out and about but my daughter gave a wine tasting yesterday and then was half a bottle of this awesome port left over and I certainly don't want to waste it so I thought I would settle down with my REO's and vape a little and drink a little! Damn it's a awesome port!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not out and about but my daughter gave a wine tasting yesterday and then was half a bottle of this awesome port left over and I certainly don't want to waste it so I thought I would settle down with my REO's and vape a little and drink a little! Damn it's a awesome port!
> 
> View attachment 31191


Great stuff. A cigar vape will be chicken dinner with that. My favourite NET settled on Tarks Matador (a cigar NET with some sweet) as an adv. Then decided to investigate more and ordered 5 x 10 ml bottles of cigar vapes from House of Liquids. Have been trying their Cigarillos (15 mg) for the last two evenings, with red wine followed by some Cognac. It is way beyond what I expected compared to the NETs from HHV. And I did not like cigars in my smoking days. Will be ordering more, no doubt about it.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Great stuff. A cigar vape will be chicken dinner with that. My favourite NET settled on Tarks Matador (a cigar NET with some sweet) as an adv. Then decided to investigate more and ordered 5 x 10 ml bottles of cigar vapes from House of Liquids. Have been trying their Cigarillos (15 mg) for the last two evenings, with red wine followed by some Cognac. It is way beyond what I expected compared to the NETs from HHV. And I did not like cigars in my smoking days. Will be ordering more, no doubt about it.



Awesome @Andre, are those the ones that @Tom spoke about a while back?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Awesome @Andre, are those the ones that @Tom spoke about a while back?


I think so, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Great stuff. A cigar vape will be chicken dinner with that. My favourite NET settled on Tarks Matador (a cigar NET with some sweet) as an adv. Then decided to investigate more and ordered 5 x 10 ml bottles of cigar vapes from House of Liquids. Have been trying their Cigarillos (15 mg) for the last two evenings, with red wine followed by some Cognac. It is way beyond what I expected compared to the NETs from HHV. And I did not like cigars in my smoking days. Will be ordering more, no doubt about it.



I've never been a big fan of cigars or pipes but what I am enjoying at the moment is lung inhales with the new Philip Rocke juices! Damn! I even have a Cyclone with a huge hole on the one REO (Lily)... damn delicious!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

@Andre looks like a real *BLOUBUL* STEAK you've fired up .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Awesome @Andre, are those the ones that @Tom spoke about a while back?





Andre said:


> I think so, yes.



yip...both right. Just "a while back" is an understatement. The HoL Cigarillos was my very first juice that I ordered from overseas. This was for christmas 2013. 

@Andre you gotta try their Cigar de Paris. I loved it, it has almonds in it. The combination is to die for. It has a subtle Marzipan flavour due to it.....but not very sweet. Just right.

Note to myself to re order this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

@Andre @Silver check this:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/el-toro-house-of-liquids.t573/#post-7715 

dated 26.12.2013

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> @Andre @Silver check this:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/el-toro-house-of-liquids.t573/#post-7715
> 
> dated 26.12.2013


Amazing, thanks @Tom. And I only got around to them now. Cannot find the Cigar de Paris on their site. Maybe discontinued.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I've never been a big fan of cigars or pipes but what I am enjoying at the moment is lung inhales with the new Philip Rocke juices! Damn! I even have a Cyclone with a huge hole on the one REO (Lily)... damn delicious!
> View attachment 31192


Have been vaping their Adam & Eve and Thunder Struck for the last 2 days. Initially I was really underwhelmed, as the apple was really not sour and the orange was really not tangy. But got to like them as time went on. Methinks they follow @hands's philosophy (as I interpret it) in making juices - not overflavoured, not oversweet, with a lightness and a touch of cool and perfectly balanced. This means you do not get tired of vaping the juice and it keeps you interested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Taking the kids for a ride in the park...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> @Andre @Silver check this:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/el-toro-house-of-liquids.t573/#post-7715
> 
> dated 26.12.2013



Really amazing that @Tom - from so long ago - 
You tried that juice on the SVD/IGO-L at 8-9W. My goodness!
I still have my SVD/IGO-L though - accurate flavour producer...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight wine is an interesting red from Warwick Wines. Three Cape Ladies 2012 which is a blend of Pinotage, Cabernet and Syrah. It's been matured in French Oak Barrels for 18 months!

Ripe plum and bramberry aromas fuse with a touch of pencil shavings to compliment the full bodied smooth tannins. This “Cape blend” brings the best of Pinotage to the classic French varieties.

Rob's rating 8/10 awesome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

You're lucky Rob, I should've stuck with the beer as this Tesco's selection is k@k. I can't even identify what this blend consist of - and all that the labels screams at me is: "KNOW YOUR LIMITS" 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my beautiful wife's birthday dinner! OMG the Moreson Pinotage is out of this world! And Abby is in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



My compliments on your beautiful wife and you can give thanks to us CAPETONIANS and to Franschhoek where this Pinotage originates, you Joburg Folk can only visit Franschhoek if invited or accompanied by a Capetonian, another great place to go for breakfast on a Sunday morning!


----------



## DarkSide

RoSsIkId said:


> On top of the world!
> 
> View attachment 29695
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



GREATEST place in the world... And That Is Final!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Some wine tasting over the weekend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

In Botswana again

With the A team!

Glorious day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouding up the hotel room. 




I just hope I don't set off any smoke alarms. Lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raslin

Careful I know someone who did that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Raslin said:


> Careful I know someone who did that!



@vaalboy is the resident smoke detector alarm expert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Double Bells and Ginger Ale. On the rocks. 

Double REO and Evod. All on ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Double Bells and Ginger Ale. On the rocks.
> 
> Double REO and Evod. All on ice
> 
> View attachment 31370


Just what is needed after a long day of slogging!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Just what is needed after a long day of slogging!



Thanks @Andre, most certainly!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I've always wanted to post a picture like this. 

@Rob Fisher style!

Where the REOs sommer jump right on to the plate. 




Chicken burger. Gabs style. Was delicious! Just what I needed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I've always wanted to post a picture like this.
> 
> @Rob Fisher style!
> 
> Where the REOs sommer jump right on to the plate.
> 
> View attachment 31373
> 
> 
> Chicken burger. Gabs style. Was delicious! Just what I needed.


Awesome pic  love the @Rob Fisher, on the plate style.

Meal looks wonderful!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome pic  love the @Rob Fisher, on the plate style.
> 
> Meal looks wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Yiannaki
It was so good it was gone in about 3 minutes! The chips were really good - those thin tasty McDonalds style ones.

PS- that big project I was on will be over after tomorrow - so lets fire up Meze and all the other Greek restaurants in Bedfordview! We have a lot of catching up to do. @Paulie, @Alex and the whole crew...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lol those chips were so damn good I had to order more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Good morning from a sunny Gaborone

Choc Mint Coffee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Good morning from a sunny Gaborone
> 
> Choc Mint Coffee



And a very good morning to you too Hi Ho!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Good morning from a sunny Gaborone
> 
> Choc Mint Coffee
> 
> View attachment 31403


And all the best with the conclusion of the contract. Come back with bags of diamonds to buy Woodvils and TC mods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Good morning from a sunny Gaborone
> 
> Choc Mint Coffee
> 
> View attachment 31403



That's one of my favourite coffee's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> And all the best with the conclusion of the contract. Come back with bags of diamonds to buy Woodvils and TC mods.



Ah, thanks @Andre
It will be a big morning 
Final presentation to the client of the work over the past two months 
Will be relieved when its all over

You right about the diamonds - they overflow here... Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

To all the "Cloud Chasers" out there 
A good morning from a misty Nylstroom, Limpopo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

acorn said:


> To all the "Cloud Chasers" out there
> A good morning from a misty Nylstroom, Limpopo
> View attachment 31405


Great contrast. You are really clouding the place up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> Great contrast. You are really clouding the place up.


Thanks @Andre, could'nt resist the photo this morning on the way to work, had to quickly grab HRH's Samsung galaxy as my Blackberry is technological challenged in taking good quality photo's. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

acorn said:


> To all the "Cloud Chasers" out there
> A good morning from a misty Nylstroom, Limpopo
> View attachment 31405



Wow, what an awesome photo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

My presentation went very well
Client is happy
Am relieved

Stealth vaping at the airport departures
Lol





Excuse the poorer quality image, this was on my iPad
I forgot the Wifi password so cant use my phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My presentation went very well
> Client is happy
> Am relieved



Us too! Good one Hi Ho and travel home safe!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

One helluva awesome vaping device!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Back safe 

Walking at the JHB airport and stealth vaping. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

someone explain the stealth vaping thing to me .... where does all the smoke go ????


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> someone explain the stealth vaping thing to me .... where does all the smoke go ????


Double clutch - inhale from you device, then inhale again - not from your device. Blow out forcefully - very little vapour. Blow into your clothes or down.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in the boat house getting ready for fishing this weekend!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Just have to brag with me new custom made stingy brim Trilby hat (rainproof felt & pure wool mixture 'nogal') - delivered this afternoon:




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> someone explain the stealth vaping thing to me .... where does all the smoke go ????



Hi @Daniel 
If you inhale then hold your breath for a few seconds, the vapour disappears inside your lungs. When you exhale there is nothing. Obviously you cant do this with a massive cloud producer but i do it all the time with mouth to lung on the RM2 or the Evod.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Just have to brag with me new custom made stingy brim Trilby hat (rainproof felt & pure wool mixture 'nogal') - delivered this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 31432
> 
> 
> View attachment 31433​


Love that 2nd picture, @johan. Perfect trio.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> Just have to brag with me new custom made stingy brim Trilby hat (rainproof felt & pure wool mixture 'nogal') - delivered this afternoon:


i'm dont think of myself as a hat person, but that hat is sexy. plain and simple

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


>


Great composition!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


>



Now if it was a Blue Bulls jersey, I would've rated your pic 'winner' instead of a mediocre 'like'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> Now if it was a Blue Bulls jersey, I would've rated your pic 'winner' instead of a mediocre 'like'





My days of playing rugby has sadly come to a halt for the last two years, so its only football for me now (well as long as the body allows hahaha) but even if I was still playing rugby, you can bet your top dollar that it would be a classy jersey under those cleats, in the form of a blue and white striped WP jou lekker ding ragga battle suit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

If I have my life over, I would again play rugby - what position did you play @DoubleD?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> If I have my life over, I would again play rugby - what position did you play @DoubleD?



Primary school I was a Loose Head
High school I lost a ton of weight which I played open side flanker or 8th man but those days, a few of us played town rugby at the same time, where I would play a laughable winger 
With the bigger boys I continued on for 6years in the open side flanker position (even though I was shooting for a center postion but being a short arse and all didnt help my cause lol) Finally called it quits until I felt I had enough 'knocks'.

What position did you play @johan ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> Primary school I was a Loose Head
> High school I lost a ton of weight which I played open side flanker or 8th man but those days, a few of us played town rugby at the same time, where I would play a laughable winger
> With the bigger boys I continued on for 6years in the open side flanker position (even though I was shooting for a center postion but being a short arse and all didnt help my cause lol) Finally called it quits until I felt I had enough 'knocks'.
> 
> What position did you play @johan ?



From day 1 (primary school) and ended age 42 (club rugby) as hooker (the rugby kind) - At the end I realized that the days for small stocky hookers are long gone - today if you want to succeed as hooker, you must be able to play both loose- and tight head as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> From day 1 (primary school) and ended age 42 (club rugby) as hooker (the rugby kind) - At the end I realized that the days for small stocky hookers are long gone - today if you want to succeed as hooker, you must be able to play both loose- and tight head as well.




42   I take my hat off to you maneer.
Hooker is a awesome position, I wasnt allowed to play hooker, coaches words were "CALDEIRA!!! JY MAAK KAK BROER!"  true story

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another day in PMB with fishing meetings... stopped in at the Golden Horse Casino for coffee!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mufasa

Ha ha ha @DoubleD and @johan . I had to laugh at the rugby chat. I am 1.98m and played lock from grade 1 and ended up playing for Boland Defence Force after school when I studied at the Military Academy in Saldanha. I remember playing these "dorpie" teams and there were very few guys in these teams under 35. In the line-outs you would get this rough looking 40-year old telling you that the line-out ball is theirs and all I could say was "Ja Oom, dis reg so Oom"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not quite out and about yet... but there will be more than a few out and about shots on this boat in September when we are onboard the Jewel of the Seas heading to Alaska! Whooooo! 

The big question is which of the girls to take with in the Vape Bag!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to braai!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

Fun times with the kids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan

So much fun with Jane









Oh nnooo, my vape broke

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Now some lunch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Off to Ethiopia 





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Travel safe @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about taking the ladies in my life for lunch

REO mini doing service

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Out and about taking the ladies in my life for lunch
> 
> REO mini doing service
> 
> View attachment 31624


That looks like grand central cafe in melrose 

If so, have the brownie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Single barrel Jack Daniels at Val de Vie polo club

Reo loaded with some Havana Gold

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 31625
> 
> 
> Single barrel Jack Daniels at Val de Vie polo club
> 
> Reo loaded with some Havana Gold


Have been eyeing a bottle of that. How is it compared to the normal JDs?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> Have been eyeing a bottle of that. How is it compared to the normal JDs?



Its smooth. You get a more direct flavour not mixed like no7

Almost orderd a JD Sinatra. R200 a shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> That looks like grand central cafe in melrose
> 
> If so, have the brownie!



Indeed it was @Yiannaki 
Sharp eyes 
Didnt have a brownie  but had an awesome chicken chilli pizza!


----------



## Viper_SA

Just cruised to the air strip in the old T-Bird for a quick spin in the Focker

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About... Rib's at Oscars! So Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About... Rib's at Oscars! So Yum!
> View attachment 31726


seeing this made me hungry!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> seeing this made me hungry!



I was when I started and was still a little peckish once I had finished so I had a rib from my daughter and a piece of chicken from my wife and now not hungry anymore!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Getting ready to head back to SA






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about yesterday! 
Great red to go with the outstanding meal at Little Havana Umhlanga!



And then my favourite starter! Marrow Bones! Sorry no pic of the Pork Belly main course... got too excited when it arrived and forgot to take a pic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Glen Carlou is an awesome cabernet - very well known for their Cabernet and rated among the top in SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Glen Carlou is an awesome cabernet - very well known for their Cabernet and rated among the top in SA.



I LOVE it @johan! And the bonus is that it's one of my daughters products so I get to taste it often.  Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Last night was pub night - just had to take a pic of this creative runner mat:

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raslin

At Lanseria, taking the family to Durbs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> At Lanseria, taking the family to Durbs.
> View attachment 31989


Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Raslin

Thanks. I am sure we will.
.


----------



## johan

Chill Time

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

About to go out so Baby Choo has taken ownership of my chair!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

All geared up, and one for the road to watch the rugby clash between Springboks & All Blacks at a pub in Port Rush (quaint little harbour town in Northern Ireland): 


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

johan said:


> All geared up, and one for the road to watch the rugby clash between Springboks & All Blacks at a pub in Port Rush (quaint little harbour town in Northern Ireland):
> 
> View attachment 32089
> ​


I`m so  right now. I love Newcastle Brown Ale, used to drink it all the time, and then they stopped importing it. Almost gave up drinking because of that. Lucky for me I found some good local craft ale. Still wish they would bring that back though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with some REO's to @Sir Vape's juice testing afternoon! 

Eight Juices to test and rate! Loved the Melon Juice and the Berry! Some serious SQUONK lessons needed... there was only one squonker there!  A few tests on the REO's may have perked some interest! 



@ET is happy and blowing clouds The three REO's looking on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Was good to finally meet you Sir Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Was good to finally meet you Sir Rob



It was great to meet you too! Love your work!


----------



## ET

Was an awesome meet. Ran off with tanks worth of zero mg Deli express. Finished it around 7 this morning. Seems nic in my ejuice is becoming less important


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would like to go out and about and take a picture but it's too cold and me and Baby Choo are chilling and vaping in my warm kennel!


----------



## thekeeperza

Waiting for the fire enjoying a craft beer from the UK

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Waiting for the fire enjoying a craft beer from the UK



Stunning craft beer, had a couple of liters Hobgoblin Gold since my arrival - Wychwood Brewery got a nice website as well: http://www.wychwood.co.uk/#/home//hobgoblin/home


----------



## johan

Meeting some family at supposedly one of the top 5 pub restaurants in Ireland; Fitzpatrik's just outside Dundalk, Co. Louth

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Meeting some family at supposedly one of the top 5 pub restaurants in Ireland; Fitzpatrik's just outside Dundalk, Co. Louth
> 
> View attachment 32145
> 
> 
> View attachment 32146


Oh my, nothing like a proper cold Guiness, properly poured from the tap

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Stunning craft beer, had a couple of liters Hobgoblin Gold since my arrival - Wychwood Brewery got a nice website as well: http://www.wychwood.co.uk/#/home//hobgoblin/home


It is awesome. Unfortunately my sister could only bring 1 bottle with her. 
Norman Goodfellows stocks it from time to time apparently so will keep an eye out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Reo in a very South African setting...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about to have coffee with @Jos to swop a cup of coffee and anchovette toast for some rayon!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jos

That was a good deal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About... Healthy meal today! 




And then to Cape Union Mart to look for a hat to wear in Alaska!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Classic Rob!

Good deal you did with @Jos. I assume your Rayon supplies could get you a cup of coffee and toast every day for the next 2 years!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Healthy Lunch!



Followed by a fun drink!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About... Healthy meal today!
> 
> View attachment 32532
> 
> 
> And then to Cape Union Mart to look for a hat to wear in Alaska!
> View attachment 32531


Please tell me you didn't buy that hat..........that will scare the bears big time


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Please tell me you didn't buy that hat..........that will scare the bears big time



No I didn't... but I'm sorry I didn't... however I'm sure I will be able to buy a real one in Canada when I get there!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> No I didn't... but I'm sorry I didn't... however I'm sure I will be able to buy a real one in Canada when I get there!


Phew thank goodness.Here's some better styles Rob
Here's some better styles Rob ,last one is the mutts n*tts

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out for ribs and was a little peckish and forgot to take a shot of the REO and Ribs... this is the only pic I did manage!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Went out for ribs and was a little peckish and forgot to take a shot of the REO and Ribs... this is the only pic I did manage!
> 
> View attachment 32936



Its OK, we believe you, evidence of drooling on top of the Reo, just next to the RDA .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Enjoying a "Dog" (This particular Ale is affectionately known locally as 'Dog'). The phrases "_I'm gannin to see a man about a dog_" and "_I'm takin the dog for a walk_" are often used by local men as an excuse for visiting their local pub to sample the beloved tipple.

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing meeting time!








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a bit early and a bit bored. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

Was in Namibia from Tuesday to Friday and had some really awesome food company and lots of alcohol.

Chilling at the pool/skybar Hilton hotel





Beer at Joe's





Eisbien Joe's





Awesome pork belly at the Hilton @Rob Fisher 





And a sunset so beautiful there was no Reo required





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Pure bliss. Some Karoo lamb chops and red wine followed by @Mike's (MMM) Ashy Bac in the Velocity on the old but faithful IPV2 and Tarks Matador in the Rogue on the Reo Woodvil. With some good Cognac of course. In the lovely company of HRH.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Was in Namibia from Tuesday to Friday and had some really awesome food company and lots of alcohol.
> 
> Chilling at the pool/skybar Hilton hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer at Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisbien Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pork belly at the Hilton @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a sunset so beautiful there was no Reo required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Nothing beats a good vape with good food and drink.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for din dins at Prima Polo in Hillcrest under new management...

Hansa Draft to calm my nerves.. no not really stressed but I use that as an excuse. 



Squeaky Cheese starter! 



600g Ribs... next time I'm taking my scale because although it was tasty and good I don't think it was 600g.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About for din dins at Prima Polo in Hillcrest under new management...
> 
> Hansa Draft to calm my nerves.. no not really stressed but I use that as an excuse.
> View attachment 33149
> 
> 
> Squeaky Cheese starter!
> View attachment 33150
> 
> 
> 600g Ribs... next time I'm taking my scale because although it was tasty and good I don't think it was 600g.
> View attachment 33151


Meat is always weighed before cooking  and those have the highest meat to bone ratio I've ever seen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

About to tan some meat and a few braai broodjies...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raslin

Stunning photo. I think the Reo makes the photo pop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Reo having fun with the girls...


​At Cedar Junction in the Silverlakes area PTA. Really nice place to entertain the little ones.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee Time!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Not quite out and about.Just in my workshop working on the CA glue finish on a wood squonker and decided its time to give my REO's a bit of a polish.I don't get too anal about it as they don't live on a shelf,I use them everyday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then my curried chicken wrap arrived... with chillies... was very nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

Genosmate said:


> Not quite out and about.Just in my workshop working on the CA glue finish on a wood squonker and decided its time to give my REO's a bit of a polish.I don't get too anal about it as they don't live on a shelf,I use them everyday.
> 
> View attachment 33237



Pictures like this should be banned. Now I want another Reo.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karida

Andre said:


> Having Turkish tea in the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul.


It seems looks like Chinese red tea. but i think it must be different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karida

Rob Fisher said:


> And then my curried chicken wrap arrived... with chillies... was very nice!
> 
> View attachment 33244


i almost can ignore the vape, the curried chicken wrap is total attract my eyes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Some KWV brandy and choc tasting. On the right is the oh so very yummy 20 year old. She is oh so fine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 33259
> 
> 
> Some KWV brandy and choc tasting. On the right is the oh so very yummy 20 year old. She is oh so fine


That seems like great fun to do.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 33259
> 
> 
> Some KWV brandy and choc tasting. On the right is the oh so very yummy 20 year old. She is oh so fine



Ooooooo! FOMO!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> That seems like great fun to do.





Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooooo! FOMO!



The virus went very well with tasting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Nothing beats a red wine, which has matured well - and not many do under non-optimal conditions. This one is like silk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

That must have been a special occasion @Andre? Or did you just feel like a special wine tonight?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> That must have been a special occasion @Andre? Or did you just feel like a special wine tonight?


Lol, no special occasion. Have a few such old bottles from a good mate who passed away. Every now and then we open one fully expecting it to be off. Well, this time we were lucky and the wine turned it into a special occasion and we fondly remembered our mate and good times we had together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy to step down as Chairman of the body corporate of our Office Park... AGM done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went to Midmar Dam to organise a few issue for the up coming Inter Provincials... and stopped in at a local Hotel for lunch. Most awesome ambiance and outstanding food! Fern Hill Hotel.

An ice cold frosty to calm the nerves...




And a damn fine chicken and prawn curry!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Trio keeping me company in Botswana. 




Dejavu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Notice that the Reos took their rightful perch on the coaster
The glass had to yield to awesomeness...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Something so special about an African sunrise

This one from the room at the hotel this morning in Botswana. 




PS - the REO Mini was in my hand when taking the photo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Steel on steel




At the airport. On my way home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Steel on steel
> 
> View attachment 34233
> 
> 
> At the airport. On my way home.


Great symmetry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Great symmetry.



Thanks Andre

Just realised my title was all wrong
Its not steel on steel
Its aluminium on steel
Oops


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> Just realised my title was all wrong
> Its not steel on steel
> Its aluminium on steel
> Oops


Lol, close enough for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

With my younger son Ryan at a new eating place this evening, the rump steak was heavenly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Just beat @Rob Fisher today to the 55 degree North parallel. He will only get there once he enters Alaskan waters . Was actually attending an airshow at Portrush, when this runs through my thoughts .

Reo overlooking the North Atlantic just outside Portsteward, Northern Ireland (55 degree North parallel):

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

On my way shortly Ohm @johan






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> On my way shortly Ohm @johan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Sick shirt


----------



## johan

I am not a whiskey drinker, but the whiskey lovers might appreciate. I did however tasted all 6 Bushmills varieties at the distillery yesterday in the quaint town called Bushmills, Northern Ireland; the Irish Honeybush has definitely a nauseating effect on me - the only one I enjoyed (and much better tasting than the 10, 16 or 21 year old) was Bushmills Black Bush. It did however took about 3 pints to get rid of the after taste.

Ps: *On 20th April 1608, King James I, granted Sir Thomas Phillips - landowner and Governor of Co. Antrim Ireland, a license to distill whiskey, and that was the start of Bushmills*.

Must be the 1'st Reo on their premises, until proven otherwise.




.... and just to clarify the focusing issue:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in Vegas 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jos

Island girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!




Ah man, beautiful location and a beautiful mod to go with it. Awesome stuff Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

i am sure the pic cant capture all that grandness. would love to see that for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


And in the next series we have @Rob Fisher doing the reo drop test

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome photo @Rob Fisher 

A grand location for the Grand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Girly drinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Space needle Seattle Washington.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Space needle Seattle Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


@Rob Fisher, please stop teasing us and post the reo drop test from Seattle tower!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Always cold enough for a braai. 5P Black Flag in the Chalice on the Reo Mini and House of Liquid Cigarillos in the Sapor on the IPV D2. Both great with a good whisky!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre if you like single malts, you HAVE to try the 16 yo Lagavulin, 17 yo 40% Ardbeg, 18 yo Caol Ila and the 21 yo Glenlivet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre if you like single malts, you HAVE to try the 16 yo Lagavulin, 17 yo 40% Ardbeg, 18 yo Caol Ila and the 21 yo Glenlivet


Thanks for that. When I started drinking whiskys I just bought different ones until I found one I liked for easy every day drinking, which was Glen Grant in the end. That is was a single malt was just a coincidence. Have tried a few since though. Not a Glenlivet fan, but shall give the others a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 35444


Looking right at home. I want that button cover!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yoda for sale at the Pike Market in Seattle. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Andre said:


> Looking right at home. I want that button cover!


Ill trade you for a Grand......


----------



## johan

A first for me and surely a first for Dunluce Castle (County Antrim, between Portballintrae and Portrush), and is accessible via a bridge connecting it to the mainland. The castle is surrounded by extremely steep drops on either side, which may have been an important factor to the early Christians and Vikings who were drawn to this place where an early Irish fort once stood. The kitchen section fell into the sea during a banquet in the 15'th century :

Dunluce Castle was built by Richard de Burgh, Second Earl of Ulster (1259-1326). Although Richard had given his daughter as wife to Robert the Bruce in 1304, in 1315 he supported Edward I and led his forces against Edward Bruce near Carrickfergus.




​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Looking right at home. I want that button cover!


You need to speak with the guy who converted it from a standard one Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Taking the girls of my life out for lunch. Perfect weather JHB today for a long lazy lunch. 

Naturally, team squonk is with me. REO Blue and REO Mini. Both with Choc Mint vapes today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ps my moms drip tip is visible also in the photo. lol. That's her REO Red wanting to be in the photo too. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

On our way to 9/11 Memorial. Here is Avril on the US Navy memorial. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Super @Rob Fisher 
Took me a while to see Avril - lol - didnt realise it was such a big statue

Wishing you a safe trip back pretty soon
We miss you BIG time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Chilling with the REOs at Emmarentia Lake. Lovely here and super weather

Ladybug decided to check out the choc mint on the REO mini drip tip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Chilling with the REOs at Emmarentia Lake. Lovely here and super weather
> 
> Ladybug decided to check out the choc mint on the REO mini drip tip
> 
> View attachment 36091


Stunning pic with the little lady bug crawling on the drip tip of the mini!

Glad to hear these two Reos are running at full steam again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Stunning pic with the little lady bug crawling on the drip tip of the mini!
> 
> Glad to hear these two Reos are running at full steam again



Indeed they are, thanks @Yiannaki 
And a big thanks to @Alex for always listening to my late night calls asking for help 
Thumper is thumping again
And Reo Mini is firing as beautifully as the day I got her.

The one needed a thorough atty clean and the other needed a new coil. I think the old coil was pushing its time limit - which tends to happen when one finds a happy zone... Note to self - rebuild the coil every few weeks just to have a nice good looking energetic coil again.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Homeward bound!! Had a shower at Hong Kong airport and ready for the last leg to SA soil. 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Wishing you a safe last leg back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so I havent been on the forum much recently due to personal matters. That should change in the near future. Out and about at Mozambik in Gateway for a light sunday lunch The chicken was heavenly, almost addictive. The only other place I`ve eaten chicken this good, apart from Maputo, was at a resturant called Calistos. Must say I am super impressed with the Cyclone AFC. Air flow control for the win. There were a few people vaping in the restaurant but I did not indulge. It seems that the owner/manager is a vaper as he commented on the REO when he saw it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so I havent been on the forum much recently due to personal matters. That should change in the near future. Out and about at Mozambik in Gateway for a light sunday lunch The chicken was heavenly, almost addictive. The only other place I`ve eaten chicken this good, apart from Maputo, was at a resturant called Calistos. Must say I am super impressed with the Cyclone AFC. Air flow control for the win. There were a few people vaping in the restaurant but I did not indulge. It seems that the owner/manager is a vaper as he commented on the REO when he saw it
> View attachment 36249


That Chaplin really complements your setup. And the food looks yummy.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> That Chaplin really complements your setup. And the food looks yummy.


It really does go well with the Cyclops, it`s just a pitty the camera does not do justice to it though. The food was spicy but good. I once had a piri piri chicken in Maputo and that ....well lets say, it brought tears to my eyes...and not in a good way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO at Planet Hollywood Las Vegas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO at the Space Needle in Seattle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Local pub in Gordons bay #Amigos with Sharon den Adel.



Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Out and about today for a day trip to the quaint and lovely little town of *Parys*.

Superb weather.

Great antique and arts & crafts shops




Very picturesque spot for lunch. Absolutely gorgeous setting. Food was okay but not great. Lol. Didn't really detract though. I had a full bag of vape gear

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Out and about today for a day trip to the quaint and lovely little town of *Parys*.
> 
> Superb weather.
> 
> Great antique and arts & crafts shops
> 
> View attachment 36520
> 
> 
> Very picturesque spot for lunch. Absolutely gorgeous setting. Food was okay but not great. Lol. Didn't really detract though. I had a full bag of vape gear
> 
> View attachment 36521


That like like O's next to the river.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> That like like O's next to the river.



100% @Christos. You know your spots!
It was indeed O's. 
We sat under a lovely "tree canopy"


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> 100% @Christos. You know your spots!
> It was indeed O's.
> We sat under a lovely "tree canopy"


I live in the south so Parys is under an hours drive for us. Have been a frequent at O's until my son was born. 

Sounds like the food has gotten bad. 

Used to be lovely about 2 years ago. 
Enjoyed the large portions.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I live in the south so Parys is under an hours drive for us. Have been a frequent at O's until my son was born.
> 
> Sounds like the food has gotten bad.
> 
> Used to be lovely about 2 years ago.
> Enjoyed the large portions.



Ok cool
Ya, as I said, the food was okay. I had a Rump steak. It was nice but not super. Wife and mom's fish was okay. Maybe we ordered the wrong things. Lol. I would go back. Saw a lovely table right next to the river. Next time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got back on the water for the first time in ages... got a few good fish and lots of Dinkies!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Must have been absolutely fabulous to be back on the water in peace!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher !
> Must have been absolutely fabulous to be back on the water in peace!



It was! There is inner peace to be found on the water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nice pics @Rob Fisher, just explain a "Dinkie" to this uneducated sod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Dinkie is a fish not worth taking a photo of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

A small fishie?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Don't think I posted these photos and found them this morning. From a trip earlier this year to Durbs. 

Found these AWESOME sand sculptures on the beach and asked the artist if I could perch my REO Mini in the castle. He he. 




Remarkable how this guy kept these sculptures looking so good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Don't think I posted these photos and found them this morning. From a trip earlier this year to Durbs



Epic Hi Ho! @Silver these pics rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Don't think I posted these photos and found them this morning. From a trip earlier this year to Durbs.
> 
> Found these AWESOME sand sculptures on the beach and asked the artist if I could perch my REO Mini in the castle. He he.
> 
> View attachment 36795
> 
> 
> Remarkable how this guy kept these sculptures looking so good.
> 
> View attachment 36797


Those sand sculptor chaps make some pretty insane art, boggles the mind how they pull some of those things off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Prepping for the start of the summer vets league cleaning gear and practicing beer drinking.
Haven't had the Reo in use for a while... Still an awesome setup. 







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Found another jewel of a well matured red wine. Enjoyed with good friends, 5 cm thick reverse seared, rare steak and Tarks Matador in the Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Found another jewel of a well matured red wine. Enjoyed with good friends, 5 cm thick reverse seared, rare steak and Tarks Matador in the Woodvil.


"Tinta Barocca"... Italian

Basically means Red

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> "Tinta Barocca"... Italian
> 
> Basically means Red
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


A well known port variety. Not so well known for red wine. Swartland Cellars also makes one, which is one of my favourites for every day drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay so a less fortified Port

I love anything from Swartland. Haven't had a less than good bottle from them. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I love anything from Swartland. Haven't had a less than good bottle from them. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I would imagine the "woody" Matador would be a perfect match for Red Wine, Red Meat or a good curry. 

I need to try that before I gobble up the rest of this Matador

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about at a conference now

REO Mini never disappoints as a five star portable vape machine

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Timeless Classics

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And finally a break to post....life has been busy recently and even under threat from the fines master I still could not make time to post. 
Out and about at Mozambik at the Gateway Mall... this fast becomming my favourite resturant in Durban.


Out and about at the beach in Durban....


And Peking Duck and soft shell crab at KOI in Design Quarter....Fourways

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome Out and About's @Blu_Marlin! You posted just in time... the fine was really close!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a warm day in the garden, nothing exotic.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn cellphone rotation.....


----------



## Petrus

Same problem with the pics..lol


----------



## johan

Blu_Marlin said:


> And finally a break to post....life has been busy recently and even under threat from the fines master I still could not make time to post.
> Out and about at Mozambik at the Gateway Mall... this fast becomming my favourite resturant in Durban.
> View attachment 38388
> 
> Out and about at the beach in Durban....
> View attachment 38389
> 
> And Peking Duck and soft shell crab at KOI in Design Quarter....Fourways
> View attachment 38390



Love it! I spent a lot of my youth at Mozambique enjoying cheap tiger prawns and liters of lorentino beers - nice memories you recall in your post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stealth vaping in the plane to and from Australia. The second one is specially for @johan.












Delay in Johannesburg caused an unscheduled overnight in Sydney.






Adelaide Hotel






Visit to Longview Wines in the Adelaide Hills






Wine tasting at Penfolds in Adelaide

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome Home @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Welcome back @Andre, ...... just imagine the germs you inhale in '_the second one_'? 

(source: http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/07/travel/airplane-airport-germs/) ... dirtiest places and surfaces on airplanes: 4) Lavatory flush buttons: 265 CFU/sq. in, according to a microbiologist commissioned by Travelmath .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Welcome back @Andre, ...... just imagine the germs you inhale in '_the second one_'?
> 
> (source: http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/07/travel/airplane-airport-germs/) ... dirtiest places and surfaces on airplanes: 4) Lavatory flush buttons: 265 CFU/sq. in, according to a microbiologist commissioned by Travelmath .


Poohale!
Poop + inhale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Welcome back @Andre

Hows OZ wine? I bet it can't touch Cape wine. Patriotism aside, I've never been as impressed as I have been with even a mainstream Cape red or white.

I do enjoy the odd "Vinho Verde" from Portugal. Its made from unmatured grapes. I've had some seriously nice bottles of different varieties. But still, not the same calibber as Cape wines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Welcome back @Andre, ...... just imagine the germs you inhale in '_the second one_'?
> 
> (source: http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/07/travel/airplane-airport-germs/) ... dirtiest places and surfaces on airplanes: 4) Lavatory flush buttons: 265 CFU/sq. in, according to a microbiologist commissioned by Travelmath .


Hehe, all very effectively countered by the PG in the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Welcome back @Andre
> 
> Hows OZ wine? I bet it can't touch Cape wine. Patriotism aside, I've never been as impressed as I have been with even a mainstream Cape red or white.


Yeah, I have to agree. Had some very good Shiraz though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Welcome back @Andre. Hope you had a splendid time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome photos @Andre, thanks for sharing
Loved the stealth one in the plane!
Not the toilet one, but the other one - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I do enjoy Oscars Ribs! My wife wasn't with me today so there were chips involved!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I do enjoy Oscars Ribs! My wide wasn't with me today so there were chips involved!
> View attachment 39371


But the evidence has been posted online.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Christos said:


> But the evidence has been posted online.


i know @Rob Fisher he didnt eat the chips, it was purely for display purposes only. you know, to make the photo look better......

dont worry Rob, i got your back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Rob you better edit that line ... "My wi*d*e wasn't .." quickly, just in case she spot the "d"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Christos my wife is not a vape fan so she won't be seeing this post... @PeterHarris thanks for having my back... and thanks @johan that was a close one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Colonel Braddock went for a stroll in my mom's garden today. How freakin' sexy is that REO?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Colonel Braddock went for a stroll in my mom's garden today. How freakin' sexy is that REO?!
> 
> View attachment 39377


I don't see a reo. I only see a cyclone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Colonel Braddock went for a stroll in my mom's garden today. How freakin' sexy is that REO?!
> 
> View attachment 39377


No doubt about that! Very unique.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Out and about in my back yard, it about as far out as it gets for me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

hands said:


> Out and about in my back yard, it about as far out as it gets for me
> View attachment 39526


That's a wonderful back yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome day out with the REO's and Ω @johan! Visit to Sir Vape and then lunch at The Market! 

A few craft beers!



And then some lunch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Excellent company and some yummy looking food, does look awesome to me 

Edit: not to mention the craft beer...now I'm fomo lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome day out with the REO's and Ω @johan! Visit to Sir Vape and then lunch at The Market!
> 
> A few craft beers!
> View attachment 39530
> 
> 
> And then some lunch!
> View attachment 39531


Welcome in Africa @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> And then some lunch!


now i got to go look for something to eat

good company=check
good vape=check
drinks=check
food=check

hope you two had a lovely day

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome day out with the REO's and Ω @johan! Visit to Sir Vape and then lunch at The Market!
> 
> A few craft beers!
> View attachment 39530
> 
> 
> And then some lunch!
> View attachment 39531



Great to see you on SA soil @johan!
Looks like you guys had a great time
Major FOMO from my side!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Great to see you on SA soil @johan!
> Looks like you guys had a great time
> Major FOMO from my side!!



Indeed was awesome to meet all the guys at Sir Vape - great joint they running. And of coarse great to meet Rob again in his back yard. Unfortunately had to wear 'darkies' to disguise the 'party rings' under my eyes due to the eye op.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

A nice Family Braai.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Having a really nice easy-going Pinotage






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Royal Hotel in Pilgrims Rest!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bourkes Luck Potholes.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

God's Window






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Super photos @Rob Fisher !
Isn't that area just so beautiful! ?

Glad to see Avril enjoying the landscapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Isn't that area just so beautiful! ?


Agree with you @Silver. The eastern Transvaal, low veld has some of the most beautiful spots in SA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lushen

My favorite burger joint

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Which burger joint is that @Lushen ?


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Which burger joint is that @Lushen ?



Roccomama's 
Lol, should have mentioned that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Rowdy Rhonda the Reo on-site!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Rowdy Rhonda the Reo on-site!
> 
> View attachment 40422
> View attachment 40424
> View attachment 40423


No acrophobia for that Reo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

At the farmer's market in Modderfontein, which is at a now Heritage site. So there's museum pieces from the old Dynamite factory...




Then Daiquiris with friends, made with fresh strawberries from the market...




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

More like my Reo out-and-about without me. It's my R&R day, Reptiles and Rodents. So while cleaning out cages, Mercedes decided to drop in on Gaius

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Love the pics @r0gue z0mbie !
@Viper_SA - that pic is unique but scary!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Braai Sunday with a beautiful Jessie.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Christos !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip, stunning @Christos

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hopefully the next time I post here, my Reo will be Raw Tumbled.

Fell in love with that finish, arter seing Silver's one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

I have been sacralegious and sold my 2 aluminum reos. I do miss them but the woodvil meets and exceeds my needs.
I'm just glad they went to good homes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Christmas time at the Guest House.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hopefully the next time I post here, my Reo will be Raw Tumbled.
> 
> Fell in love with that finish, arter seing Silver's one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Looking forward @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had to brave the shopping mall today to do some Xmas shopping with my dear wife... I took every opportunity to let her browse while I did coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Good composition @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ribs and Chips Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Ribs and Chips Baby!
> View attachment 40765


I take it the wife was home and the chips are for illustrative purposes because no ribs would look right with a salad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I take it the wife was home and the chips are for illustrative purposes because no ribs would look right with a salad



No she was with me today but I just had to put my foot down... but yes I did get into trouble..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Test drive of the new braai! It works!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , what you braaing at 8am on a Monday?
Sausages for a lekker breakfast?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , what you braaing at 8am on a Monday?
> Sausages for a lekker breakfast?


@Silver Mondays are braai days at my office! Best way to start the week off.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , what you braaing at 8am on a Monday?
> Sausages for a lekker breakfast?



This was yesterday Hi Ho... Monday morning isn't braai time for us... the leaf blower is going full tilt and all the beds are stipped for change of sheet day and I'm hiding in my vape office because there is too much cleaning energy going on out there for my liking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just having a quiet braai at home. Two glasses, celebrating what would have been my father's 70th birthday.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Just having a quiet braai at home. Two glasses, celebrating what would have been my father's 70th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 41079


Now that is a mighty fine way to enjoy a whiskey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jazz night.











Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let have a bottle of Pinotage. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

American style gas barbecue on the front stoep in Koringberg, starting with Glen Grant, food and Merlot and ending with too many Cognacs. The Reo Woodvil with Tarks Matador.






Another Cognac to really appreciate the view.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> American style gas barbecue on the front stoep in Koringberg, starting with Glen Grant, food and Merlot and ending with too many Cognacs. The Reo Woodvil with Tarks Matador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cognac to really appreciate the view.


Very nice indeed. I hate the bad light photos. 
Tried to get one myself but sadly it was disappointing. 
Heres the photo for comparison.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> American style gas barbecue on the front stoep in Koringberg, starting with Glen Grant, food and Merlot and ending with too many Cognacs. The Reo Woodvil with Tarks Matador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cognac to really appreciate the view.


That Metador and Cognac sounds like a win,win to me. I had some Southern Comfort and VM Ice Special Reserve and that was superb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> American style gas barbecue on the front stoep in Koringberg, starting with Glen Grant, food and Merlot and ending with too many Cognacs. The Reo Woodvil with Tarks Matador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cognac to really appreciate the view.



Beautiful peace
A far cry from the concrete jungle

Lol, "food" didnt get much elaboration

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Beautiful peace
> A far cry from the concrete jungle
> 
> Lol, "food" didnt get much elaboration


Looks like a decent liquid diet to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Jazz night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Awesome @Rob Fisher, you look very smooth in that pic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Beautiful peace
> A far cry from the concrete jungle
> 
> Lol, "food" didnt get much elaboration


Lol, not intentionally. Food is very important. We had some bacon wrapped around fresh cherries for starters followed by pork rasher ribs and a selection of salads. Will take a pic next time! Now on my way to prepare a double espresso.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Very nice indeed. I hate the bad light photos.
> Tried to get one myself but sadly it was disappointing.
> Heres the photo for comparison.
> View attachment 41176


I can read that - The Kitchen Sink and The Pepper Pot. And a grand view!


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, not intentionally. Food is very important. We had some bacon wrapped around fresh cherries for starters followed by pork rasher ribs and a selection of salads. Will take a pic next time! Now on my way to prepare a double espresso.



That sounds amazing!!
Gourmet food in Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> That sounds amazing!!
> Gourmet food in Koringberg!


Always! We even have a supper club here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Earlier this afternoon

Peri peri chicken and chips 




Just to get @Lushen back for last night. Hehe

PS @Rob Fisher it was a great peri peri chicken - you would approve. (Calistos Bedford Centre)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS @Rob Fisher it was a great peri peri chicken - you would approve. (Calistos Bedford Centre)



Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Earlier this afternoon
> 
> Peri peri chicken and chips
> 
> View attachment 41228
> 
> 
> Just to get @Lushen back for last night. Hehe
> 
> PS @Rob Fisher it was a great peri peri chicken - you would approve. (Calistos Bedford Centre)



Awesome stuff @Silver it looks delicious...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was a toss up between my Peri Peri Chicken and my Ribs... ribs won the day today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks very good Rob - and so does the Reo - looks quite shiny there


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks very good Rob - and so does the Reo - looks quite shiny there



The door was buffed up to a beautiful shine by @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Singapore Flyer

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with our REO's... Unfortunately @vaalboy left in a hurry but @Blu_Marlin and I had breakfast and spoke fishing and vaping!



Yummy sammie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Friday afternoon swim at the club pool with HRH




Since I started vaping my fitness in the pool has improved quite a lot

Vaping for the win !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Out and about braaing on the voorstoep in Koringberg again. My favourite Pinot Noir (from Checkers net om die hoek) with the Reo Mini loaded with 5P Castle Long. Bliss.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Such a beautiful view. @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was so tempted to get a Stormtrooper for my Vape Cave.



Then off to the airport to fetch my mother-in-law for Xmas and they had a kewl Santa there..



And then it was time for coffee before she landed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

I got a lovely new scalextric car today. Was excited to use it and then I realised its a limited edition. Only 2000 made.
Now Im not so sure I want to use it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991

Christos said:


> I got a lovely new scalextric car today. Was excited to use it and then I realised its a limited edition. Only 2000 made.
> Now Im not so sure I want to use it.
> View attachment 41556


Is that compatible with the carrera set? Looking for some cars for my set.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

gman211991 said:


> Is that compatible with the carrera set? Looking for some cars for my set.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I believe it is. I'm no expert though.


----------



## gman211991

Christos said:


> I believe it is. I'm no expert though.


What do they go for though?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

gman211991 said:


> What do they go for though?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I bought that beauty for R900. I believe they are retailing for 150 GBP.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not so much Out and About as in and eating!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks super @Rob Fisher 
Fine chefs in the house!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the mighty Mini

Buzz Lightyear in Lego

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Colourful peppers anyone?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern

Wait where are the peppers so cheap?


Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Wait where are the peppers so cheap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk



Hi @Wyvern , that was at Woolies this morning
But dont ask me about prices of peppers


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wyvern said:


> Wait where are the peppers so cheap?



Because they taste kak!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern

Rob Fisher said:


> Because they taste kak!


Nooooooooooo a red pepper cut in half stuffed with mince and cheese......dammit now I am hungry

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

Rob Fisher said:


> Because they taste kak!


Hahaha no don't say that! Peppers are good! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Out and about with the mighty Mini
> 
> Buzz Lightyear in Lego
> 
> View attachment 41718
> 
> I couldn't resist. ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41719

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Note the post had been hidden


----------



## Ernest

Wyvern said:


> Wait where are the peppers so cheap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


R8,00 only for the green, I bet the red and yellow are double.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ernest said:


> R8,00 only for the green, I bet the red and yellow are double.


True but still worth getting just one. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh my word... do I miss my Reo!

There's nothing like having a mod around, that you don't need to babysit.

I love the Velocity Mini, seriously, but I love anything on top of a Reo more!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Back on the plate @Rob Fisher !
Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Wyvern said:


> Nooooooooooo a red pepper cut in half stuffed with mince and cheese......dammit now I am hungry
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


I've seen someone eating a pepper like it was an apple . I like peppers but not THAT much . Ok I must say the guy was a schizophrenic but lived a pretty normal life


----------



## Alex

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh my word... do I miss my Reo!
> 
> There's nothing like having a mod around, that you don't need to babysit.
> 
> I love the Velocity Mini, seriously, but I love anything on top of a Reo more!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What happened to your Reo ?


----------



## DaveH

gertvanjoe said:


> the guy was a schizophrenic but lived a pretty normal life



Well that is an oxymoron, for those who couldn't be bothered to look it up - a contradiction of terms.
eg. Military Intelligence.
As quiet as thunder.

Dave


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher - me thinks thou does eat too much chips 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher - me thinks thou does eat too much chips
> 
> Dave



@DaveH don't you start nagging me as well now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @DaveH don't you start nagging me as well now...


My wife still makes chips 2 to 3 times a week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

DaveH said:


> Well that is an oxymoron, for those who couldn't be bothered to look it up - a contradiction of terms.
> eg. Military Intelligence.
> As quiet as thunder.
> 
> Dave


Lol true. Well what I meant is he did not seem crazy to the outside world as he was on meds

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Little out and about at the local dam

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

acorn said:


> Little out and about at the local dam
> View attachment 41917
> 
> View attachment 41918
> 
> View attachment 41919




Geez that Gold ano SL looks hot as ! Made me blush for a second there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

It does indeed

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @acorn!
Both the Reo and the photos are great
Nice boat as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Petrus said:


> View attachment 41909


@Petrus - Dangerously close to the edge there mate

You're a braver man then me lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Braai'd pork ribs. Reo for scale!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Braai'd pork ribs. Reo for scale!
> View attachment 41929
> View attachment 41930



Burning pig doesn't make it any Kosher - good photos though .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Blouberg Moyo. Lovely sea breeze cooling us down.

Shaken, not stirred.







View to the one side.






View to the other side.






Some people like having wet feet whilst eating. We were enjoying some ice cold Bon Courage Sauvignon blanc.






Maputo peri peri chicken with the remnants of a starter of Springbok Carpaccio to the right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Superb @Andre - lovely photos and annotations
Rubbing in the beauty on your doorstep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO's and the Manta did some travelling and more Out and About than it's ever seen before! Good one @hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

Andre said:


> Blouberg Moyo. Lovely sea breeze cooling us down.
> 
> Shaken, not stirred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View to the one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people like having wet feet whilst eating. We were enjoying some ice cold Bon Courage Sauvignon blanc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maputo peri peri chicken with the remnants of a starter of Springbok Carpaccio to the right.


Isn't that big Bay? I was there yesterday around the same time pity didn't spot you

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Not quite out and about, but starting up the lamb potjie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

gman211991 said:


> Isn't that big Bay? I was there yesterday around the same time pity didn't spot you
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Do not know the names of the areas, unfortunately. We just lounged around until we found a good spot.


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Burning pig doesn't make it any Kosher - good photos though .


The pig was oh so tender. Unfortunately the sweet and sticky sauce burnt but it didn't detract from the taste. 
I find the sugars tend to burn due to my braai style but they are oh so delicious. 
More pics of my braai style.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> The pig was oh so tender. Unfortunately the sweet and sticky sauce burnt but it didn't detract from the taste.
> I find the sugars tend to burn due to my braai style but they are oh so delicious.
> More pics of my braai style.
> View attachment 42078


----------



## Alex

Dammit, this thread always makes me hungry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hahaha @Alex. I'm Greek so I always cook for a small army. 
My wife like her meat well done and I like mine rare.

Solution, cut thinner pieces for her because I only braai meat together with the same cook time or braai really hot to crisp the meat on the outside with rare meat inside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer

Lovely little vape shop at the doorstep to my hotel in Kuala Lumpur . So friendly and a nice juice selection




These guys were totally impressed with the reo. They took loads of pics of it as they had never seen one before.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

NYE Din Dins at Quo! Wine, Prawns and Pork Belly... forgot to take a picture of the Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Up the North Coast for lunch at Sand Bar!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Honey glazed chicken hence the burning. 
Shouldn't be eating the skin anyways

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Here we go again

Getting hungry and i just ate 

Lovely pics @Rob Fisher and @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

This one is for @Alex. This is for my wife, my son of 2.5 yrs old and me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks good for me @Christos 
Why Alex?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That looks good for me @Christos
> Why Alex?


Alex is always bemoaning how this thread makes him hungry. 
There is still a lot left over @Silver and tomorrow is braai day at the office so I don't need lunch packed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Party at @Christos then 

I tell you what i will bring @Alex and we can eat and vape till we drop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Party at @Christos then
> 
> I tell you what i will bring @Alex and we can eat and vape till we drop


And drink

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

sigh, I'm still trying to recover from the lightning storm yesterday afternoon. Sad times 


RIP brother 
*Netgear DGND3700 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Modem Router*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> sigh, I'm still trying to recover from the lightning storm yesterday afternoon. Sad times
> View attachment 42283
> 
> RIP brother
> *Netgear DGND3700 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Modem Router*


I have one of those in the cuboard that I dont use anymore. 
I remember about a year ago I lost three routers in the space of a day because I needed to work during a storm.


----------



## Silver

Oh no @Alex , sorry to hear that
Thought it was a mod until i read the text
Hope you get sorted soon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> What happened to your Reo ?


Sorry I missed this. 

I shorted a battery badly, so the hotspring is flat, and the button even got damaged from the heat of the off the fire plate thingy.

So I have to rebuild when I get back home.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> sigh, I'm still trying to recover from the lightning storm yesterday afternoon. Sad times
> View attachment 42283
> 
> RIP brother
> *Netgear DGND3700 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Modem Router*


If you switch to an LTE router you won't have the lightning problem. 
You will however have high data costs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sorry I missed this.
> 
> I shorted a battery badly, so the hotspring is flat, and the button even got damaged from the heat of the off the fire plate thingy.
> 
> So I have to rebuild when I get back home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> If you switch to an LTE router you won't have the lightning problem.
> You will however have high data costs.



I just need to wait for the insurance company to open up tomorrow. In the meantime I raided a friends "box of old electronic things" and manged to couple a few parts into something usable for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Christmas and New Year feasting is over...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about on a recent trip down to the fair Cape
Steak at Cattle Barron, Century City



The seals at Hout Bay after some Snoek, Calamari and chips:


Grilled Kabeljou at the V&A Waterfront:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Christmas and New Year feasting is over...
> View attachment 42353



Lol @Rob Fisher , you made me laugh
It appears the great cooks have gone on holiday
HRH chuckled too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and about on a recent trip down to the fair Cape
> Steak at Cattle Barron, Century City
> View attachment 42366
> 
> 
> The seals at Hout Bay after some Snoek, Calamari and chips:
> View attachment 42368
> 
> Grilled Kabeljou at the V&A Waterfront:
> View attachment 42369



Outstanding
Loved the hout bay one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Well Mr @Rob Fisher that looks a nice healthy meal. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Outstanding
> Loved the hout bay one!



Me too 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And back in KZN at my favourite restaurant-Mozambik-at the Gateway Theatre of Shopping:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Road trip to Eshowe... REO's are sorted!



The SX Mini with XXX in the tank also came with for a change!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Road trip to Eshowe... REO's are sorted!
> View attachment 42414
> 
> 
> The SX Mini with XXX in the tank also came with for a change!
> View attachment 42415


Eshowe is great. My birth place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Eshowe is great. My birth place.



Didn't know that... not sure you would like it much anymore...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Eshowe is great. My birth place.


It seems we have more in common. I was born and raised in Durban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not so much out and about but more in with friends!

An awesome Hartenberg Merlot!



Hartenberg Merlot is history!



Afew more bottles entered the fray!



And now the most awesome Disaronno joined the fun!



And to end off some Glen Carlou four star desert wine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## gertvanjoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Road trip to Eshowe... REO's are sorted!
> View attachment 42414
> 
> 
> The SX Mini with XXX in the tank also came with for a change!
> View attachment 42415


Thankfully my car also has a multifunction steering wheel. It can go both left and right

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Was so tempted to get a Stormtrooper for my Vape Cave.
> View attachment 41550
> 
> 
> Then off to the airport to fetch my mother-in-law for Xmas and they had a kewl Santa there..
> View attachment 41551
> 
> 
> And then it was time for coffee before she landed!
> View attachment 41552



Where were those stormtroopers @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not so much out and about but more in with friends!
> 
> An awesome Hartenberg Merlot!
> View attachment 42646
> 
> 
> Hartenberg Merlot is history!
> View attachment 42647
> 
> 
> Afew more bottles entered the fray!
> View attachment 42648
> 
> 
> And now the most awesome Disaronno joined the fun!
> View attachment 42649
> 
> 
> And to end off some Glen Carlou four star desert wine!
> View attachment 42650


Nothing better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Where were those stormtroopers @Rob Fisher?



Storm Troopers never bought @Gizmo! GAve up on the DNA200 Rolo and stayed away from the RX200... not for me...


----------



## KB_314

My first "in-plate" photo's - Tokara, Stellenbosch. 
I really like that it's now acceptable to have ice-cream in all 3 courses of a meal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Food looks awesome... how was it? I need to start making notes for my next trip to CT...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Food looks awesome... how was it? I need to start making notes for my next trip to CT...


Definitely worth going - it's also right opposite Delaire which is another good wine estate and has a fantastic restaurant. Both have amazing views, good wine, good food and they are impressive buildings. I'd say Tokara is slightly more relaxed and I preferred the restaurant area, but Delaire (slightly) better food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Food looks awesome... how was it? I need to start making notes for my next trip to CT...


Do not miss Clos Malverne (Stellenbosch area). Most awesome food and wine pairing menu and a great view. You can check them online, and make reservations online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> My first "in-plate" photo's - Tokara, Stellenbosch.
> I really like that it's now acceptable to have ice-cream in all 3 courses of a meal!
> View attachment 43437
> View attachment 43438
> View attachment 43439


Fantastic. I am so hungry right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Do not miss Clos Malverne (Stellenbosch area). Most awesome food and wine pairing menu and a great view. You can check them online, and make reservations online.


Clos Malverne is amazing - probably the best meal I've had in the area! Also heard good things about Rust en Vrede but still haven't tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Food looks awesome... how was it? I need to start making notes for my next trip to CT...


Oh... you must try Pot Luck Club in CT as well. (And The Test Kitchen if you havent been, but you're probably already too late to book for 2016!)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @KB_314 !
Looks like you had a great time there. 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

KB_314 said:


> Oh... you must try Pot Luck Club in CT as well. (And The Test Kitchen if you havent been, but you're probably already too late to book for 2016!)



have to agree! Test kitchen is slightly more the fancy meal and an indulgence of tastes. Great but for the fact that you need to book about 6months in advance.

Pot Luck Club is my better vote, tapas style food, great ambiance and view! My number one choice if you are 4 or 5 people who want to enjoy something different but very fun and tasty! Book in advance as well, but at least no insane waiting periods. 

The wine pairing is ok, but in all honesty I would rather suggest you ask for a pairing per course and get the bottle. The glass idea didn't work so well when I was there. But then we drank like fish

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

We need a fries appreciation thread *wink wink*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DoubleD

sjoe! that looks lekker @Christos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> sjoe! that looks lekker @Christos


It always is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OOoooo the Woodvil and ribs and chips all look stunning... I'm now hungry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> OOoooo the Woodvil and ribs and chips all look stunning... I'm now hungry!


And its braai day at the office for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A glass of Leopards Leap Merlot, REO, Tv and Baby Choo!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Breakfast time!
> View attachment 43906



Clearly HRH was not present!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Clearly HRH was not present!



Hehehe she was indeed with me... Chips just came with the meal... wasn't my fault!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Breakfast time!
> View attachment 43906



Breakfast at 13:51

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Breakfast at 13:51



I slept in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

AG NEE MAN!!!! You O's are just making me verrrrry honger!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quo Restaurant in Gillitts... my favourite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Casper

Clouder said:


> AG NEE MAN!!!! You O's are just making me verrrrry honger!!!!


Whahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the REO to Oscars! Did have ribs but I thought I would include a picture of my sweet wife instead of the ribs this time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About with the REO to Oscars! Did have ribs but I thought I would include a picture of my sweet wife instead of the ribs this time!
> View attachment 44476



She looks way more better than the ribs (and chips)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> She looks way more better than the ribs (and chips)!


Yes, much better than ribs and chips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Kings never die...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Genosmate

Sitting by the roadside with a bloody great big coach screw sticking out of one of my tyres,patiently waiting for tyre services and wondering if that smurf will last!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Sitting by the roadside with a bloody great big coach screw sticking out of one of my tyres,patiently waiting for tyre services and wondering if that smurf will last!
> View attachment 44869



Whoops!


----------



## Silver

Savour each puff @Genosmate !
Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Savour each puff @Genosmate !
> Hope you get it sorted soon


Thanks,it was yesterday afternoon,unfortunately only went out to do something very quickly and didn't take a spare!
After 45mins waiting I just drove to the nearest tyre shop and got it fixed.
I think 'Not So' Speedy Tyres are still on their way,I think their driver must have entered the wrong address in his GPS because Knysna is not that big!
I wonder where he his now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67's first outing!  I guess Ribs and Chips is appropriate!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> P67's first outing!  I guess Ribs and Chips is appropriate!
> View attachment 47256


Nice @Rob Fisher appropriate indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Home safe after an epic trip to JHB and the most amazing Vape Meet! Hungry... so me and the P67 went for ribs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

@Rob Fisher 
your thought on your new car, as a all rounder ? 
now you had it for a while ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher
> your thought on your new car, as a all rounder ?
> now you had it for a while ?



@Willyza it's simply out of this world... it's not often things you buy exceed your expectations but the Merc is one of them... technology has come a very long way... I am so happy with my purchase and really glad I spent the extra to get it... so so worth it! The trip up to JHB and back was such a pleasure and on the down run I got 7,6l per 100km! So much of Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Team 'portable'

REO mini with the evod1/istick20

Out to lunch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Last October 12th in the wee hours quietly celebrating 25 years since I retired from the rat race. I didn't feel like going out on the town, so Cuervo with Modelo chasers was the gig.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> @Willyza it's simply out of this world... it's not often things you buy exceed your expectations but the Merc is one of them... technology has come a very long way... I am so happy with my purchase and really glad I spent the extra to get it... so so worth it! The trip up to JHB and back was such a pleasure and on the down run I got 7,6l per 100km! So much of Chicken Dinner!


Cant beat Merceses for comfort. Or reliability. And the performance out of them is unreal combined with ecfficiency. I took a C180 out on the open road... MIND BLOWN. A 1.8 but with the torque of a 2.5. Fantastic. And you feel 100 percent safe even when pushing a corner.

Road noise? Whats that?!?! 

Perfection.

German engineering. Just YES.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> Last October 12th in the wee hours quietly celebrating 25 years since I retired from the rat race. I didn't feel like going out on the town, so Cuervo with Modelo chasers was the gig.


I am more of Mezcal fan. If you find a shop that stocks La Muerte PUHLEEEEZE let me know... Stuff is becoming as hard to find as chicken teeth.

EDIT: thats a straw. In the tequila. You beast you lol. Hardcore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

It's really nice to see some life in these threads. 
Like a breath of fresh air. 
Afternoon lunch.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands

These pics of ribs and chips you guys know just how to torture me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

hands said:


> These pics of ribs and chips you guys know just how to torture me.


Don't forget the salad


----------



## hands

Christos said:


> Don't forget the salad


 you made me look

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It's really nice to see some life in these threads.
> Like a breath of fresh air.
> Afternoon lunch.
> View attachment 47934



@Christos we need to organise a mini Vaoe meet lunch with plates of food like that!
Lovely pic - the Reo is beautiful and the food looks so good I could eat the screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JC Okie

Christos said:


> It's really nice to see some life in these threads.
> Like a breath of fresh air.
> Afternoon lunch.
> View attachment 47934


OMG that looks delicious, and that gorgeous Woodvil......I'm definitely a (hungry!) Woodvil gal. I finally (just this morning) went ahead and ordered a P67 just because.....just had to. But I had _almost_ succeeded in talking myself into skipping the P67 because I couldn't imagine _anything _being better than the 2015 all-mechanical Woodvils. The 2015 Woodvils ticked every single box for me. I picked up several during the sale, then have ended up buying a couple more off classifieds. I still can't imagine any mod, ever, being more perfect for me. Ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JC Okie

Spydro said:


> Last October 12th in the wee hours quietly celebrating 25 years since I retired from the rat race. I didn't feel like going out on the town, so Cuervo with Modelo chasers was the gig.


The straw in the Cuervo....hardcore. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am more of Mezcal fan. If you find a shop that stocks La Muerte PUHLEEEEZE let me know... Stuff is becoming as hard to find as chicken teeth.
> 
> EDIT: thats a straw. In the tequila. You beast you lol. Hardcore.





JC Okie said:


> The straw in the Cuervo....hardcore. Hahahaha



Straight up is how I drink tequila and many other things I imbibe rather than water them down with anything else. The straw is a statement of sorts I guess. When I divorced after nearly 35 years with the ex in 2002 I became a confirmed bachelor again. What self respecting confirmed bachelor would dirty up a glass to clean when the party was just him? Clean up was just tossing the dead soldiers and straw in the trash can.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> Straight up is how I drink tequila and many other things I imbibe rather than water them down with anything else. The straw is a statement of sorts I guess. When I divorced after nearly 35 years with the ex in 2002 I became a confirmed bachelor again. What self respecting confirmed bachelor would dirty up a glass to clean when the party was just him? Clean up was just tossing the dead soldiers and straw in the trash can.


Wowa I feel what you are saying. In the process of reclaiming my identity as we speak. 

Vodka straight up is my poison. I just freeze the bottle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> Straight up is how I drink tequila and many other things I imbibe rather than water them down with anything else. The straw is a statement of sorts I guess. When I divorced after nearly 35 years with the ex in 2002 I became a confirmed bachelor again. What self respecting confirmed bachelor would dirty up a glass to clean when the party was just him? Clean up was just tossing the dead soldiers and straw in the trash can.


Wow. Nevada?! Good to meet one more American friend! Very Impressive mod list there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JC Okie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wow. Nevada?! Good to meet one more American friend! Very Impressive mod list there.


@Lord Vetinari, when you take that road trip of your dreams, you can swing by Oklahoma and say hi then hop on over to Nevada.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> @Lord Vetinari, when you take that road trip of your dreams, you can swing by Oklahoma and say hi then hop on over to Nevada.



I guess you could call over 1200 miles just a "hop", but it's more like a long day and well into the night across some landscapes a lot of folks would find boring.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with my P67 for my daughters 29th Birthday! Greedy Buddha in Umhlanga... what an awesome meal... it was more a gastronomical experience than a lunch!

The little cup of soup doesn't look like much but the flavor was outstanding and we felt like we were back in Thailand!

The Wan Ton's were not that good but ate them anyway! 




Pork Belly starter and smoked mash - Excellent Then I tried a glass of my daughters wine choice (and I never drink white wine) but the flavour of the wine was the best! So I helped nail the bottle!




I should have taken my Target Tank with XXX in it to the lunch because the wine certainly had a litchi flavour!




Ribs for main course... Asian style but very tasty!



Time to leave and the Pigeon wouldn't get off the roof of my car and it rode all the way out the parking garage until I was able to engage turbos and then it launched!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher - classic
That pigeon
Maybe it was stock they were preparing at the restaurant and he thought your car was his ticket out

(runs away and hides...)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> I guess you could call over 1200 miles just a "hop", but it's more like a long day and well into the night across some landscapes a lot of folks would find boring.


 Nothing better than a big sky! I will not like leaving these views. But more to life than that. Sigh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with my P67 for my daughters 29th Birthday! Greedy Buddha in Umhlanga... what an awesome meal... it was more a gastronomical experience than a lunch!
> 
> The little cup of soup doesn't look like much but the flavor was outstanding and we felt like we were back in Thailand!
> 
> The Wan Ton's were not that good but ate them anyway!
> View attachment 48039
> View attachment 48040
> 
> 
> Pork Belly starter and smoked mash - Excellent Then I tried a glass of my daughters wine choice (and I never drink white wine) but the flavour of the wine was the best! So I helped nail the bottle!
> View attachment 48041
> View attachment 48042
> 
> 
> I should have taken my Target Tank with XXX in it to the lunch because the wine certainly had a litchi flavour!
> View attachment 48043
> View attachment 48044
> 
> 
> Ribs for main course... Asian style but very tasty!
> View attachment 48045
> 
> 
> Time to leave and the Pigeon wouldn't get off the roof of my car and it rode all the way out the parking garage until I was able to engage turbos and then it launched!
> View attachment 48046


Just to mention Uncle Rob, the drip tip and your food compliment each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Spydro said:


> I guess you could call over 1200 miles just a "hop", but it's more like a long day and well into the night across some landscapes a lot of folks would find boring.


Well, @Spydro, boring is definitely in the eye of the beholder. I love long road trips, and it's not just about the scenery. Sometimes I like boring....gives me time to rock out to some Oldies CDs in the car. And I actually prefer to take the back roads any chance I get, so there are usually some little towns along the way with local greasy spoon diners to visit.

And.... @Lord Vetinari told me in another thread that he wanted to get in a car and drive from Maine to Florida then across to California then up the California coast then back to Maine. The way I figure it, he's up for a little boring. I think a stop in Tulsa.....maybe visit a couple of vape shops and find a glass of wine...then a stop in Vegas......a little gambling, more wine (or some Cuervo ) just might be a cure for the boring in between.

Given the dream trip he has envisioned, the "hop" from Tulsa to Vegas would just be a drop in the bucket. LOL

But actually...you are right. Hahaha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Well, @Spydro, boring is definitely in the eye of the beholder. I love long road trips, and it's not just about the scenery. Sometimes I like boring....gives me time to rock out to some Oldies CDs in the car. And I actually prefer to take the back roads any chance I get, so there are usually some little towns along the way with local greasy spoon diners to visit.
> 
> And.... @Lord Vetinari told me in another thread that he wanted to get in a car and drive from Maine to Florida then across to California then up the California coast then back to Maine. The way I figure it, he's up for a little boring. I think a stop in Tulsa.....maybe visit a couple of vape shops and find a glass of wine...then a stop in Vegas......a little gambling, more wine (or some Cuervo ) might just be a cure for the boring in between.
> 
> Given the dream trip he has envisioned, the "hop" from Tulsa to Vegas would just be a drop in the bucket. LOL
> 
> But actually...you are right. Hahaha.



For much of it, he could set the car on cruise and sleep .

Now, a trip from my town to Spydro's - that would be a fun drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> For much of it, he could set the car on cruise and sleep .
> 
> Now, a trip from my town to Spydro's - that would be a fun drive.



My REO's (well a couple of them) made the trip from your spot to his... but we took a plane ride!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> My REO's (well a couple of them) made the trip from your spot to his... but we took a plane ride!



Yes, and, again, I apologize for the weather when you were here. It was the only bleakness in a record setting summer.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yes, and, again, I apologize for the weather when you were here. It was the only bleakness in a record setting summer.



We were pretty lucky and only got a little wet on one of the days... absolutely love your City! It's beautiful! And we also really enjoyed Victoria!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> We were pretty lucky and only got a little wet on one of the days... absolutely love your City! It's beautiful! And we also really enjoyed Victoria!



It is a beautiful place, to be sure. We're very fortunate. Ski, mountain bike, and sail all in the same day.

Durban looks lovely, as well. I'm always envious of your pics of boating and fishing with the reos. Thanks to you, my image of life there is sun, waves, and ribs. Lots and lots of ribs (and cyclones).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It is a beautiful place, to be sure. We're very fortunate. Ski, mountain bike, and sail all in the same day.
> 
> Durban looks lovely, as well. I'm always envious of your pics of boating and fishing with the reos. Thanks to you, my image of life there is sun, waves, and ribs. Lots and lots of ribs (and cyclones).



Durban is all of the above but with girls in bikini's added!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Some coffee and tropical ice to start the week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Durban is all of the above but with girls in bikini's added!



Here, we go for nude beaches (bet you're wishing the weather was better when you were here now, aren'tcha).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Here, we go for nude beaches (bet you're wishing the weather was better when you were here now, aren'tcha).



Tell me when the sun eventually comes out there and I'll jump on a plane!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos we need to organise a mini Vaoe meet lunch with plates of food like that!
> Lovely pic - the Reo is beautiful and the food looks so good I could eat the screen


Sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It is a beautiful place, to be sure. We're very fortunate. Ski, mountain bike, and sail all in the same day.
> 
> Durban looks lovely, as well. I'm always envious of your pics of boating and fishing with the reos. Thanks to you, my image of life there is sun, waves, and ribs. Lots and lots of ribs (and cyclones).


.....and booze. Lots and lots of booze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

My first ever REO out and about pic....




Lovely chirashi don. No sake  as it was a business lunch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My first ever REO out and about pic....
> 
> View attachment 48428
> 
> 
> Lovely chirashi don. No sake  as it was a business lunch.


Ooh, that looks appetizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> Ooh, that looks appetizing.



Our town has a very strong asian influence. There are as many little sushi joints as there are McDonalds and Burger Kings combined. It's our fast food. That, plus Thai, Indian, and Chinese.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Our town has a very strong asian influence. There are as many little sushi joints as there are McDonalds and Burger Kings combined. It's our fast food. That, plus Thai, Indian, and Chinese.



What town is it?
It sounds amazing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My first ever REO out and about pic....
> 
> Lovely chirashi don. No sake  as it was a business lunch.



I call that bait! Yes I'm a Philistine and need my food cooked! 

My daughter is a foodie and has tried to educate me in the way of Sushi... 

The REO said it wanted ribs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lushen said:


> What town is it?
> It sounds amazing...



I live in Vancouver - on the west coast of Canada...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> I call that bait! Yes I'm a Philistine and need my food cooked!
> 
> My daughter is a foodie and has tried to educate me in the way of Sushi...
> 
> The REO said it wanted ribs!



Aren't you a bass fisherman?

Sushi is awesome (and the reos are actually vegan)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live in Vancouver - on the west coast of Canada...



And what a mighty fine city it is! Could live there anyday! Just not sure what it's like in winter! But in summer it rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Aren't you a bass fisherman?
> 
> Sushi is awesome (and the reos are actually vegan)



I am indeed but it's all catch and release! 

The P67 loves ribs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> I am indeed but it's all catch and release!
> 
> The P67 loves ribs!
> View attachment 48439

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live in Vancouver - on the west coast of Canada...
> 
> View attachment 48438


That is a great picture.
Shall be visiting Ottowa beginning October 2016 for business. Wanted to take HRH along and do the train/boat tour - Rockies, etc, but with our exchange rate it is just impossibly expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> That is a great picture.
> Shall be visiting Ottowa beginning October 2016 for business. Wanted to take HRH along and do the train/boat tour - Rockies, etc, but with our exchange rate it is just impossibly expensive.



Not surprised it's expensive. The distance from Ottawa to Vancouver is about 4300km - farther than Cape Town to Nairobi. Our dollar is rebounding a bit of late, so sorry for that. What kind of business, might I ask?


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Not surprised it's expensive. The distance from Ottawa to Vancouver is about 4300km - farther than Cape Town to Nairobi. Our dollar is rebounding a bit of late, so sorry for that. What kind of business, might I ask?


WWTG (World Wine Trade Group), consisting of the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, Chile, Argentina and Georgia. Unique in that both industry and government are represented. We do agreements and exchange information to make it easier to trade in wine. 
Chair is annually rotated between the countries. Canada's turn this year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Andre said:


> WWTG (World Wine Trade Group), consisting of the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, Chile, Argentina and Georgia. Unique in that both industry and government are represented. We do agreements and exchange information to make it easier to trade in wine.
> Chair is annually rotated between the countries. Canada's turn this year.



Very cool. I can see why Canada needs to be a part of a trade group - aside from ice wine, we make very so-so wine. I love a good cab-sauv, malbec, or shiraz... none of which do well here, it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live in Vancouver - on the west coast of Canada...
> 
> View attachment 48438


 
I gave this a "winner" rating, but now I put you in the same category as Rob: "I hate you but I like you" 
That place looks absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lushen said:


> I gave this a "winner" rating, but now I put you in the same category as Rob: "I hate you but I like you"
> That place looks absolutely beautiful!



Hmmm... wait a sec here... who's off for vacation at the beach? Would it be me? Noooooooo...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lushen

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... wait a sec here... who's off for vacation at the beach? Would it be me? Noooooooo...


 
I am going on a once off vacation. You get to see that everyday of your life
Just Epic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Too Hot to cook... let's go to Oscars!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Too Hot to cook... let's go to Oscars!
> View attachment 48605



(sigh) again with the ribs.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Too Hot to cook... let's go to Oscars!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> (sigh) again with the ribs.



That's what the restaurant manager said to me as well... I'm going for a new record of ribs 10 times in a row... I'm on 6 at the moment... I must say I nearly cracked and went for the Peri Peri Chicken.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly cracked and went for the Peri Peri Chicken.



oooooo... this^^^

We have Nando's here. I have no idea how it compares to other SA restaurants for peri peri chicken (or if it's a frowned-upon chain, as many fast-ish food restaurant chains are), but man oh man, I love me some Nando's.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> oooooo... this^^^
> 
> We have Nando's here. I have no idea how it compares to other SA restaurants for peri peri chicken (or if it's a frowned-upon chain, as many fast-ish food restaurant chains are), but man oh man, I love me some Nando's.



Nando's here varies from store to store... when they first opened they were absolutely outstanding and as good as any decent Portuguese Restaurants Peri Peri Chicken. Unfortunately they have been on the downward slide ever since and the thought of getting Nandos chicken nowadays makes me want to heave. Luckily we have a few restaurants around that makes a really nice Peri Peri Chicken.. Also 50km's away up the North Coast there is an outstanding Portuguese restaurant called Beira Alto that makes the most outstanding Peri Peri Chicken and the bonus is they have a small vape shop in the restaurant!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

mmmmmm i love me some Nando's hot chicken livers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> makes the most outstanding Peri Peri Chicken and the bonus is they have a small vape shop in the restaurant!



Wow - a match made in heaven!

Nando's here is not upscale, but it is considered to be of higher quality. Sadly, Portuguese restaurants are lacking in this town. We even have more Peruvian ones (and I do love some lomo saltado).


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

hands said:


> mmmmmm i love me some Nando's hot chicken livers



That's a thing?! Clearly, they've adjusted the menu for overseas


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wow - a match made in heaven!
> 
> Nando's here is not upscale, but it is considered to be of higher quality. Sadly, Portuguese restaurants are lacking in this town. We even have more Peruvian ones (and I do love some lomo saltado).



I'm trying to remember the joint we ate at in Vancouver but the name eludes me... small place where they bake their own rolls and roast their own pork roast and crackling... you place your order and a fresh hot roll pops out the oven and they carve some roast pork and adorn it with fresh crackling! Best pork roll I have had since I was born! 

Unfortunately the next day we wanted to go again but it was closed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Papa_Lazarou said:


> That's a thing?! Clearly, they've adjusted the menu for overseas


if they don't sell it at your Nando's, its something you can make yourself by buying there sauce, frying the livers and adding lots of sauce to the pan when the livers are done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Lunchtime

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Suncoast Casino time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Lunch...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Lunch...



I'm more of an Android man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I'm more of an Android man.



Unfortunately I have to do what I have to do to stick around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Lunch...


I would need at least 6 of those to touch sides.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Aaaah... relaxing on a Sunday morning with three awesome things - a grand (the impetuous Yorick running some spicy DIY cinnamon), a big cup of chai, and ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro

Vaping hot and spicy chai, drinking coffee as always... lots going on so have only been checking into the forum sporadically today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> (sigh) again with the ribs.


Have you seen my ribs on the
BBQ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Have you seen my ribs on the
> BBQ?



No, sir, I have not.

(why do I feel like I just stepped into a trap?)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No, sir, I have not.
> 
> (why do I feel like I just stepped into a trap?)


Page 60 of this thread. 7th from the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at the Decorex show... was hoping the stand that sells that fantastic super glue would be there again because my 2 bottles are nearly finished but alas they were not... so we got a new mop, some squirrel nuts, drank craft beer, got a window cleaning system and got some Caesarstone samples that @hands can maybe use to add some uniqueness to more drip tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About at the Decorex show... was hoping the stand that sells that fantastic super glue would be there again because my 2 bottles are nearly finished but alas they were not... so we got a new mop, some squirrel nuts, drank craft beer, got a window cleaning system and got some Caesarstone samples that @hands can maybe use to add some uniqueness to more drip tips!
> View attachment 48767


WOW, a free rug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> some squirrel nuts



Um... that's sick. Sick, I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Um... that's sick. Sick, I tell you.



Over here Squirrel Nuts are real nuts covered in hot sugar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Over here Squirrel Nuts are real nuts covered in hot sugar.



Over here, they're about all that's left after the cat is through with the squirrel.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Over here, they're about all that's left after the cat is through with the squirrel.


That's a right mess to clean. 
My dogs got hold of a dassie a while back and I spent the afternoon picking up intestines and other organs up in the back yard.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About at the Decorex show... was hoping the stand that sells that fantastic super glue would be there again because my 2 bottles are nearly finished but alas they were not... so we got a new mop, some squirrel nuts, drank craft beer, got a window cleaning system and got some Caesarstone samples that @hands can maybe use to add some uniqueness to more drip tips!
> View attachment 48767



@Rob Fisher , you are out early!
You did all that by 8h30 !
Or was it Sunday?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> That's a right mess to clean.
> My dogs got hold of a dassie a while back and I spent the afternoon picking up intestines and other organs up in the back yard.



Hmmm... "dassie" is a hyrax (had to look that up). Looks like it could be a lot to clean up. Blech.


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... "dassie" is a hyrax (had to look that up). Looks like it could be a lot to clean up. Blech.


Indeed it was. Damn thing was 2 to 3 times the dogs size. 

Had to take one of the dogs for stitches a few weeks after that because another hyrax shredded his face.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Papa_Lazarou here is the picture of me out an about in Vancouver in the place that bakes the rolls and roasts the pork right in front of you! So Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Indeed it was. Damn thing was 2 to 3 times the dogs size.
> 
> Had to take one of the dogs for stitches a few weeks after that because another hyrax shredded his face.



They fight back??! They look like sofa cushions with noses.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you are out early!
> You did all that by 8h30 !
> Or was it Sunday?



It was indeed Sunday... there is no way on earth I could round up the chicks and get anywhere by 8:30am!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> @Papa_Lazarou here is the picture of me out an about in Vancouver in the place that bakes the rolls and roasts the pork right in front of you! So Yum!
> View attachment 48771



The place is called... wait for it... Meat & Bread. It's down in Gastown. I used to work 2 blocks from there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> They fight back??! They look like sofa cushions with noses.


They are fierce little buggers and they can jump crazy heights. I've seen them scale a 2m high wall as well as just relaxing in a 6m hight tree. 

Do not under and circumstance corner them! I had a broom shredded trying to get one out of the house.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> The place is called... wait for it... Meat & Bread. It's down in Gastown. I used to work 2 blocks from there.



YES! That's the one! So awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> YES! That's the one! So awesome!



It has a line-up out the door everyday. If you're not there by 11:55 for lunch on a weekday, forget about it. Bloody good pork sandwiches, though, I do agree.

Hmmm... maybe I'll swing by tomorrow (and ask for ribs).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more out an about in Vancouver so @Papa_Lazarou can tell us more about Vancouver! 

After watching someone get mugged for their food by a Seagull in San Francisco I was keeping a watchful eye on this one because I'm sure it wanted to steal my Woodvil! 



Some nice beers (and a couple of not so nice ones) served by a pretty girl on Granville Island!



Trying to remember what this is called?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It has a line-up out the door everyday. If you're not there by 11:55 for lunch on a weekday, forget about it. Bloody good pork sandwiches, though, I do agree.
> 
> Hmmm... maybe I'll swing by tomorrow (and ask for ribs).



Hehehe... I don't remember there being ribs...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more out an about in Vancouver so @Papa_Lazarou can tell us more about Vancouver!
> 
> After watching someone get mugged for their food by a Seagull in San Francisco I was keeping a watchful eye on this one because I'm sure it wanted to steal my Woodvil!
> View attachment 48772
> 
> 
> Some nice beers (and a couple of not so nice ones) served by a pretty girl on Granville Island!
> View attachment 48773
> 
> 
> Trying to remember what this is called?
> View attachment 48774



Heh, the seagulls will rob you blind. I've seen them take ladies' purses. Either that or crap on them. You were wise to protect that lovely woody.

There are nothing but pretty girls on Granville Island. It's, like, a law. Y'know, there have been more Penthouse centerfolds from Vancouver than any other city. True story. And, I suppose, only cool if you're into that sort of thing. Granville Island Brewery is a boutique craft beer maker that made a name for itself. It originally based itself on the island because it was cheap back in the day - a cement factory was it's only other inhabitant. I shake my head at the $600k condos there now.

The rock figure is called an inuksuk (pronounced IN OOK' SHUCK). Native peoples used them to mark paths and that they'd been there - kind of the inverse of a scarecrow. It's become something of an icon here since the Olympics in 2010.

You got around the city for only being here a short while.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

@Papa_Lazarou, search for a thread called Rob's lounge. 
Thank me later. 

So my wife has been giving me gas this morning. She is telling me a black reo with a white door and a green button is very poor colour coordination and refuses to leave the house unless I do something.
Personally I really like the glow in the dark buttons. 

Sitting on my balcony having a cup of tea with a black reo with a black door.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Loved that writeup @Papa_Lazarou - so interesting!
Who needs to watch travel documenataries? Just read "Out and about with your Reo" !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Over here Squirrel Nuts are real nuts covered in hot sugar.



Here in the intermountain west they are on the list of edibles called Rocky Mountain Oysters.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stevape;)

Went for a quick visit at the good folks of VapeMob in Bellville


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stevape;)

Sideways pic again


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stevape;) said:


> Sideways pic again



I see the secret Porcupine fixed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Thanx @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

REO Mini with Burger Maxi. 

On the plate ala Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Damn, you guys are all making hungry as hell right now .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> REO Mini with Burger Maxi.
> 
> On the plate ala Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 48797



Oh wow I too am hungry... my wife gave me way to many veggies for lunch and no carbs!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Omg @Rob Fisher that looks like something straight out of a recurring dream I have 






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> Omg @Rob Fisher that looks like something straight out of a recurring dream I have



Happily I wasn't driving that day and caught a taxi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Happily I wasn't driving that day and caught a taxi.



And those of us who drive the streets daily salute you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> And those of us who drive the streets daily salute you



I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I too am hungry... my wife gave me way to many veggies for lunch and no carbs!



Its payback for all those ribs photos!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Its payback for all those ribs photos!!



Fair enough... I'll accept that one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/



Thanks for sharing that Rob, I don't have the words to express my feelings, but it was surely a nightmare to live through. All my best wishes to you and your family, especially Mandy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/


Thanks for sharing oom Fisher. 
That is a rather emotional story and heartwarming. 
It's often easy for a lot of people to disregard the anguish and suffering of others.
I feel humbled.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/



Wow, Rob, just... wow. I wanted to read all the stories about this champion before replying.

My heart goes out to you, your family, and above all, Mandy. Such courage and strength exhibited by all. I am amazed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Out and about in my office with my dedictated home mod Amber Jean, giving the nuppin a spin.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Out and about in my office with my dedictated home mod Amber Jean, giving the nuppin a spin.
> View attachment 48844


Follow up if I may.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/


WOW...that must been some scary times. From the state of the RAV, she is a very lucky lady.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I promise the next follow up won't be a satellite picture from outer space. 
Follow up again if I may.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> next follow up won't be a satellite picture


 No, because you have to do the fly over picture first, then the satellite.


----------



## Christos

Ernest said:


> No, because you have to do the fly over picture first, then the satellite.


No, I'm pretty much done.


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> No, I'm pretty much done.


It's still a beautiful setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ernest said:


> It's still a beautiful setup.


Thanks! Cant rate your post "agree" and "thanks" at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

REO win despite the lunch fail...




I had precisely 11 minutes for lunch today - this was the sad result. A vape for dessert made the tears fade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> REO win despite the lunch fail...
> 
> View attachment 49095
> 
> 
> I had precisely 11 minutes for lunch today - this was the sad result. A vape for dessert made the tears fade.


That looks like a superb lunch. The fact that you took time off for lunch is puzzling. 
I eat with one hand and code with the other 
P.s these new smiles are making the forum a circus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly lost my eldest daughter to a drunk driver... so I never drink and drive. http://www.mandy.co.za/


@Rob Fisher, it is 12 at night, and I read all the stories of your daughter Mandy. I saluut you and your family. You are a good example of a perfect team. Your daughter is a real go getter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, it is 12 at night, and I read all the stories of your daughter Mandy. I saluut you and your family. You are a good example of a perfect team. Your daughter is a real go getter.


Makes you wonder what the hell is wrong with people. 
People with no physical disabilities that are down and out and victims of their own circumstances always blaming everybody else.

And then you get the real leaders and real people who despite their circumstances rise above it all and set examples to be followed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Okay - a rebound win lunch at a pub local to work. The reo sparkled throughout, catching the server's eye (she vapes, it turns out, but had "never seen such an adorable mod" before).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the P67... for a change it was a Prawn Pasta!


Actually that was a starter I shared with my wife... I had ribs for the main course.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not yet out and about but once the girls are ready we are heading into the midlands for lunch and to visit all the little craft shops!

Penny (P67) and Avril (Grand) - Avril back up.
Snow Wolf with Avocado to blow clouds while I'm waiting when the girls are cocking around in the shops and I'm outside waiting patiently!
Spare Juice for the Avo and Spare Battery for the Snow WOlf.

Catch ya all later!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer and Eisbein at Bierfassel in the Midlands!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Beer and Eisbein at Bierfassel in the Midlands!
> View attachment 49245
> View attachment 49246



What the heck is that? It looks like a deep fried human heart?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> What the heck is that? It looks like a deep fried human heart?


Unless you are a man beast that looks like an elephant heart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> What the heck is that? It looks like a deep fried human heart?



It's a ymmuy German dish. Schweinshaxe (aka Eisbein) German cuisine, is a roasted ham hock (or "pork knuckle"), this way of preparation is especially popular in Bavaria.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a ymmuy German dish. Schweinshaxe (aka Eisbein) German cuisine, is a roasted ham hock (or "pork knuckle"), this way of preparation is especially popular in Bavaria.



Pork knuckle you say. It wasn't dry like Rip Trippers was complaining about was it?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Pork knuckle you say. It wasn't dry like Rip Trippers was complaining about was it?



Hehehe no... it was cooked perfectly... Crispy on the outside and succulent inside! It's always a gamble ordering an Eisbein because not too many restaurants cook it to my liking... but this is a genuine German outfit along with German beers and they always seems to get it spot on.


----------



## Christos

A very difficult piece of meat to cook just right. Needs indirect heat. I present a 2.7kg piece of rump still cooking. That's about 1.5 kg of rump for me and 1.2 for my wife. 
More like 1kg for me today and another kg for me tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at Quo restaurant but forgot to take pics of the starter and main course... this was dessert. Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I live at the base of a ski hill and my wife and I went up for what's likely to be the last of the spring snow shoeing season

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live at the base of a ski hill and my wife and I went up for what's likely to be the last of the spring snow shoeing season
> 
> View attachment 49544



Brrrrrrr! It's Springtime down here....and that means warm weather with NO snow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Brrrrrrr! It's Springtime down here....and that means warm weather with NO snow.



Yeah, this is at elevation. Down at sea level, it's shorts weather. Vancouver's springs are like that - skiing and sailing in the same day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yeah, this is at elevation. Down at sea level, it's shorts weather. Vancouver's springs are like that - skiing and sailing in the same day.


Wow that's amazing.

We joke about having "all seasons in one day" in some of our coastal towns. But not from snow to shorts.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Wow that's amazing.
> 
> We joke about having "all seasons in one day" in some of our coastal towns. But not from snow to shorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Couple of shots to set the context. The first is looking at a couple of the ski hills (I live at the base of the one covered in cloud). The second is looking down at an uninteresting part of the city from one of the hills.

About 20 mins from skiing parking lot to a beach of some kind.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Couple of shots to set the context. The first is looking at a couple of the ski hills (I live at the base of the one covered in cloud). The second is looking down at an uninteresting part of the city from one of the hills.
> 
> About 20 mins from skiing parking lot to a beach of some kind.
> 
> View attachment 49573
> 
> 
> View attachment 49574


Really beautiful part of the world!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Quick bag lunch down at the seaside

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

That Reo of yours @Papa_Lazarou, it's the best looking one I've ever seen. Just can't stop admiring her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Alex said:


> That Reo of yours @Papa_Lazarou, it's the best looking one I've ever seen. Just can't stop admiring her.



Thank you, sir. I'm fortunate to have REO's to suit my mood and this one has been an all-day carry for the past week. Spring just popped here and with all the cherry blossoms, daffodils, and shorts weather I'm feeling a bit jaunty, so this guy's there to egg me on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> That Reo of yours @Papa_Lazarou, it's the best looking one I've ever seen. Just can't stop admiring her.


Yip... it's badass. 

I'd love something with a custom spray job. I'd get the Joker or something

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

calling @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> calling @BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really out and about but rather a modified picture of Baby Choo and the P67! Going out for ribs now but I'm sure we have all seen enough of ribs and REO's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Walking through the woods by my house

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Decided to have ribs and chips for a change tonight!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Decided to have ribs and chips for a change tonight!
> View attachment 49802


I had a lovely braai with many a drink involved but it looks like a reo is outliving my cell phone!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> A very difficult piece of meat to cook just right. Needs indirect heat. I present a 2.7kg piece of rump still cooking. That's about 1.5 kg of rump for me and 1.2 for my wife.
> More like 1kg for me today and another kg for me tomorrow.
> View attachment 49337
> View attachment 49338


Very Nice @Christos but I think it is time to clean that Grill.LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Took the Reo on a flight lesson today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Lushen

And now having a cold one with the wife watching the planes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Wife and I popped over to Victoria on Vancouver Island for the weekend. Spent the afternoon at Buchart's Garden, a converted limestone quarry that's been made into a lovely garden park.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Papa_Lazarou every time you post pics I wanna phone my travel agent and book a flight...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yes me too @Papa_Lazarou , every time you post pics of Canada, I feel like phoning @Rob Fisher 's travel agent and booking a flight for me... with Rob's credit card details

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about Canada... here is a shot of the Woodvil when I'm checking out a new company car for my wife!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Papa_Lazarou do you recognise this spot?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> @Papa_Lazarou do you recognise this spot?
> View attachment 50060



Yup - that's the seaplane terminal in Burrard Inlet, Stanley Park in the background (sulphur pile on the north shore in the background on the upper right). Those planes are the best way to get to the Island - 15 minutes as opposed to 2 1/2 hours by car/ferry.

To the right (west) of this shot is the Olympic Torch.

I see these pics of your day here and I just cry - it was the ONLY cloudy period in 6 months of sun last year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yup - that's the seaplane terminal in Burrard Inlet, Stanley Park in the background (sulphur pile on the north shore in the background on the upper right). Those planes are the best way to get to the Island - 15 minutes as opposed to 2 1/2 hours by car/ferry.
> 
> To the right (west) of this shot is the Olympic Torch.
> 
> I see these pics of your day here and I just cry - it was the ONLY cloudy period in 6 months of sun last year.



And everytime I see the pics I also cry because I want to go back again!


----------



## Christos

Gee, I think I need to look for employment in Canada!


----------



## Rob Fisher

No ribs today... nor Pork Belly! A visit with friends from the UK so it was Keg time... nice starter followed by a good old burger!




And then death by chocolate and an Amaretto don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs today... nor Pork Belly! A vistit with freinds from the UK so it was Keg time... nice starter followed by a good old burger!
> View attachment 50124
> View attachment 50125
> 
> 
> And then death by chocolate and an Amoretto don Pedro!
> View attachment 50126
> View attachment 50127


Holy Crap Oom Rob, an excellent vape with a CARB load

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs today... nor Pork Belly! A vistit with freinds from the UK so it was Keg time... nice starter followed by a good old burger!
> View attachment 50124
> View attachment 50125
> 
> 
> And then death by chocolate and an Amoretto don Pedro!
> View attachment 50126
> View attachment 50127


And the ashtray with the stinkies in the background??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> And the ashtray with the stinkies in the background??



Yes the chap from the UK is still a stinky and he won't even take a puff on a vape... so it's a shower before before bed to get rid of the stink!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes the chap from the UK is still a stinky and he won't even take a puff on a vape... so it's a shower before before bed to get rid of the stink!


Hehe, I can relate, had some guests over tonight and they smoke the living hell out of my TV Room, aaagggh I hate it everything stinks, but ja you are right they don't want to switch and are full of excuses. Well I am a happy vaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Whilst I can believe your mate from UK (read yuk if you please) likes stickies,I do not for one second believe you did not have ribs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Whilst I can believe your mate from UK (read yuk if you please) likes stickies,I do not for one second believe you did not have ribs



It was touch and go @Genosmate! But I'm really bleak when I order ribs from a non authorised resturant and the ribs are kak... but the food was pretty good at the Keg (Haven't been there for ages because of the stinkies and the food was mediocre) and they have upped their game so I may revisit and test the ribs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It was touch and go @Genosmate! But I'm really bleak when I order ribs from a non authorised resturant and the ribs are kak... but the food was pretty good at the Keg (Haven't been there for ages because of the stinkies and the food was mediocre) and they have upped their game so I may revisit and test the ribs!


People can smoke at the restaurant?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> People can smoke at the restaurant?



Yip they have an outside area under cover... and it's raining so the canvas side were down... like old days... not sure how they get away with it... but they drive through red robots here in Durban as well cross white lines, drive pissed and drive like absolute wops and no one does anything about it... and I guess people now have a choice... eat with smokers or eat inside or at another resturant.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they have an outside area under cover... and it's raining so the canvas side were down... like old days... not sure how they get away with it... but they drive through red robots here in Durban as well cross white lines, drive pissed and drive like absolute wops and no one does anything about it... and I guess people now have a choice... eat with smokers or eat inside or at another resturant.


Oh,sounds like the republic of Knysna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Fascinating. We haven't allowed smoking in a restaurant for 20 years, nor outside at a pub for 10 years or so. You're not allowed to smoke anywhere outside within 8 meters near a door or window of any kind in a public place. Try that on a high street. Likewise, parks and beaches are verboten.

Our city passed regulations that treat vaping just like smoking in terms of public area restrictions. Odd, given that nicotine is technically illegal to obtain. If you're being reasonable with the clouds, though, nobody will hassle you to stop in a park or at the beach. Inside, though, it's like a public service to rush up to a stranger and wag your finger at them if they're vaping, except in hipster neighbourhoods (like where I work).

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

The 2.1M residents in the Las Vegas Metro Area commonly see vaping out in public by many of the residents and many of the the approximately 42M visitors that we get here every year. So in this city vaping is pretty much allowed except inside government buildings, schools, hospitals,some malls, and establishments that have their own rules banning it. Some restaurants allow both smoking and vaping here, but most don't. Most places outdoors you can, and inside some places like the airport that normally has a lot of restrictions it is allowed (even TSA/security on duty in the airport can be seen vaping discretely). It's a sure bet some passengers on the well over 500K passenger flights per year are vaping on the planes as well. My non smoking/vaping doctor allows it, my food store, most of the quick stops I frequent, etc. If in doubt I ask first. I'm not "out and about" near as much as most folks, but I've never been asked not to vape. I was always a courteous smoker. I'm also a courteous vaper who doesn't turn a room into a total white out from clouds of vapor (although you may see that on a casino floor, in a non casino bar, brothel, any of the 100+ vape/hookah/smoke shops, the huge vape fests here, etc).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Fascinating. We haven't allowed smoking in a restaurant for 20 years, nor outside at a pub for 10 years or so. You're not allowed to smoke anywhere outside within 8 meters near a door or window of any kind in a public place. Try that on a high street. Likewise, parks and beaches are verboten.
> 
> Our city passed regulations that treat vaping just like smoking in terms of public area restrictions. Odd, given that nicotine is technically illegal to obtain. If you're being reasonable with the clouds, though, nobody will hassle you to stop in a park or at the beach. Inside, though, it's like a public service to rush up to a stranger and wag your finger at them if they're vaping, except in hipster neighbourhoods (like where I work).



I vaped pretty much everywhere on my trip to the US and Canada and the only place we were asked not to vape was on a pier in the wide open in Seattle and it was only because my mate was blowing clouds. My go to device is a REO with 0,9Ω microcoil with Tropical Ice and it doesn't produce much vapor but the vapor it does produce is full of flavour. This setup has served me really well and allows me the freedom to vape everywhere... if it is a sensitive area I hold my breath and there is almost no vapor!

But having been in a "smoking" area yesterday for lunch I couldn't wait to get home to shower... I'm not sure I will go back unless I have a smoking mate who really needs to smoke through a lunch... and fewer of my mates smoke due to my never ending quest to convert the world to vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The 2.1M residents in the Las Vegas Metro Area commonly see vaping out in public by many of the residents and many of the the approximately 42M visitors that we get here every year. So in this city vaping is pretty much allowed except inside government buildings, schools, hospitals,some malls, and establishments that have their own rules banning it. Some restaurants allow both smoking and vaping here, but most don't. Most places outdoors you can, and inside some places like the airport that normally has a lot of restrictions it is allowed (even TSA/security on duty in the airport can be seen vaping discretely). It's a sure bet some passengers on the well over 500K passenger flights per year are vaping on the planes as well. My non smoking/vaping doctor allows it, my food store, most of the quick stops I frequent, etc. If in doubt I ask first. I'm not "out and about" near as much as most folks, but I've never been asked not to vape. I was always a courteous smoker. I'm also a courteous vaper who doesn't turn a room into a total white out from clouds of vapor (although you may see that on a casino floor, in a non casino bar, brothel, any of the 100+ vape/hookah/smoke shops, the huge vape fests here, etc).



Yip no one even gave me a second glance in Vegas! There are so many other "strange" thing to see in Vegas for someone to take notice of a vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip no one even gave me a second glance in Vegas! There are so many other "strange" thing to see in Vegas for someone to take notice of a vaper.



Nothing is considered strange in Vegas by Vegan's. This is after all The Capitol of Sin where pretty much anything goes, or at least can be gotten away with. The Code dictates that what happens here stays here (unless someone puts it on facebook or youtube).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Spydro said:


> Nothing is considered strange in Vegas by Vegan's. his is after all The Capitol of Sin where pretty much anything goes, or at least can be gotten away with. The Code dictates that what happens here stays here (unless someone puts it on facebook or youtube).


I should have known that code a few years ago.I got married there once and I sure wish she'd stayed there!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spydro

On the spot weddings on The Strip start in the $200 and up range (pre scheduled for as little as $99). When I divorced here back in 2002 it cost a $50 filing fee for a judge to sign it. No lawyers involved, no legal or other financial hassles of any kind at all and we simply went our separate ways. A very easy place to get married or divorced... or anything else you want for a fee (many things even for free).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Spydro said:


> On the spot weddings on The Strip start in the $200 and up range (pre scheduled for as little as $99). When I divorced here back in 2002 it cost a $50 filing fee for a judge to sign it. No lawyers involved, no legal or other financial hassles of any kind at all and we simply went our separate ways. A very easy place to get married or divorced... or anything else you want for a fee (many things even for free).


Can't remember what it cost but I do remember where, 'Candlelight Chapel',it was way cheaper than untying the knot though


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> On the spot weddings on The Strip start in the $200 and up range (pre scheduled for as little as $99). When I divorced here back in 2002 it cost a $50 filing fee for a judge to sign it. No lawyers involved, no legal or other financial hassles of any kind at all and we simply went our separate ways. A very easy place to get married or divorced... or anything else you want for a fee (many things even for free).



Wife and I got married at the Little White Wedding Chapel on the strip. They had decals on the floor for where you have to stand and it was at that moment that I realized that I was standing in the exact spot where Frank Sinatra, Bruce Willis, and Paul Newman stood to get hitched.

We got our wedding licence on Christmas day at 11:00 at night... and there was a line-up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

On a beach in Victoria. The picture is naff for focus on the mod, but it did capture why I took the pic - in the background is a shelter some kids built out of driftwood, something my friends and I always did when we were wee (it's a PacNorWest thing).

Lovely day, and in the upper left corner is about 40 sailboats out on a sailing class - lots of "no, I said STARBOARD" shouts could be heard.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing meeting time! And I'll be scarce tomorrow... going to help my mate prefish for the next divisional!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wife and I popped over to Victoria on Vancouver Island for the weekend. Spent the afternoon at Buchart's Garden, a converted limestone quarry that's been made into a lovely garden park.
> 
> View attachment 50055
> 
> 
> View attachment 50056


Love the colour co-ordination, was that on purpose or did you just fill up the trunk with reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

WARMACHINE said:


> Love the colour co-ordination, was that on purpose or did you just fill up the trunk with reos



Not gonna lie - there were one or two on the trip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Sunday afternoon braai.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Petrus you are teasing me again with the Snappy... you big fat enabler! Have you been taking lessons from @Spydro?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob, he is teasing me too
Haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Cammaan @Silver, and @Rob Fisher the vape is just so damn good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ha ha @Petrus

You teased me big time with the OL16 and I was very close to getting it. Not sure why I didnt in the end.
Am regretting it now

And now the SnapDragon and i still havent gotten over the OL16 yet

Its tiring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus you are teasing me again with the Snappy... you big fat enabler! Have you been taking lessons from @Spydro?



Hey!!! OK, I guess I do resemble that comment.  But I learned from the World Class Enabler of all enablers... @Papa_Lazarou. He is anything but blameless for all the Reos that live with me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Ha ha @Petrus
> 
> You teased me big time with the OL16 and I was very close to getting it. Not sure why I didnt in the end.
> Am regretting it now
> 
> And now the SnapDragon and i still havent gotten over the OL16 yet
> 
> Its tiring


P67, RTA, OL16 - @Silver we have the same wish list, and the same regrets!
Keen for a group-buy when the next run of P67's comes out? Not a single one available atm in any finish. I was going to wait for a VM buy and was okay with missing the first run, but that was before the news of semi-retirement. Now it feels like a ticking clock and I am regretting every Reo (especially woodvilles) I passed up in the classies or group-orders.
Not sure how to go about the OL16's though. Don't often come up in the classies and when they do @Andre is far too quick on the draw for us to stand any chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> P67, RTA, OL16 - @Silver we have the same wish list, and the same regrets!
> Keen for a group-buy when the next run of P67's comes out? Not a single one available atm in any finish. I was going to wait for a VM buy and was okay with missing the first run, but that was before the news of semi-retirement. Now it feels like a ticking clock and I am regretting every Reo (especially woodvilles) I passed up in the classies or pre-orders.
> Not sure how to go about the OL16's though. Don't often come up in the classies and when they do @Andre is far too quick on the draw for us to stand any chance



We have to indicate to Reosmods that we would like a P67 - then he will factor that in when and if he does another run. For me its raw tumbled. 

As for the OL16 - I am patient - we will have to figure that one out 

Lets keep in touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> We have to indicate to Reosmods that we would like a P67 - then he will factor that in when and if he does another run. For me its raw tumbled.
> 
> As for the OL16 - I am patient - we will have to figure that one out
> 
> Lets keep in touch


I don't know what the lead time is for a reo to be manufactured but if it takes 2 weeks perhaps we can get it with the group buy? I'm only planning on placing the order in a week or so.


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> I don't know what the lead time is for a reo to be manufactured but if it takes 2 weeks perhaps we can get it with the group buy? I'm only planning on placing the order in a week or so.


I'm intrigued


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I don't know what the lead time is for a reo to be manufactured but if it takes 2 weeks perhaps we can get it with the group buy? I'm only planning on placing the order in a week or so.



Rob will only do another run when either the requests are enough or when he feels like it. The best bet to go to Reosmods and clock on the "Notify Me" link on the P67 you want... just like I just did on the SL White! I need another Lily!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob will only do another run when either the requests are enough or when he feels like it. The best bet to go to Reosmods and clock on the "Notify Me" link on the P67 you want... just like I just did on the SL White! I need another Lily!
> 
> View attachment 50787
> View attachment 50788
> View attachment 50789
> View attachment 50790
> View attachment 50791


Thanks Rob - done!
@Silver - it was a liberating click that I'd highly recommend. A feeling of commitment, and a good decision made!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> I'm intrigued


Perhaps if we muster up some numbers, I'll be in for a P67 (my next wood aquisition will have to wait), and we ask a respectable member of this forum to communicate our plight and need for a P67, Rob from reosmods might just pity us and do a special za run. 
Any thoughts on this guys?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Perhaps if we muster up some numbers, I'll be in for a P67 (my next wood aquisition will have to wait), and we ask a respectable member of this forum to communicate our plight and need for a P67, Rob from reosmods might just pity us and do a special za run.
> Any thoughts on this guys?



Sure... if we commit to numbers Rob may well take a break from his guitar making to make us some P67's.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... if we commit to numbers Rob may well take a break from his guitar making to make us some P67's.


So we have @Silver, @Rob Fisher, @KB_314 and @Christos so far.
Any other takers?
Edit: I think 10 is a good starting point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> So we have @Silver, @Rob Fisher, @KB_314 and @Christos so far.
> Any other takers?


@Christos maybe worth linking/transferring this list to your Group-order thread for the squonker bottles (and adjusting the title)?

Edited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Waiting for supper to be served 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Hey!!! OK, I guess I do resemble that comment.  But I learned from the World Class Enabler of all enablers... @Papa_Lazarou. He is anything but blameless for all the Reos that live with me.



Hey, brother - I was just the match, you brought the gasoline

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Riaz said:


> Waiting for supper to be served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude's got it aaaaaall figured out. Living like a sir.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 51211


Lol. Rib Fisher at it again

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Willyza

I know his Wallet Doctor is sorted, BUT his colorectal Doctor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped out for supper... Honey I'm home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

RIB Fisher
@Rob Fisher thats two in a row
Will you make it three?

Those ribs look delicious


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> RIB Fisher
> @Rob Fisher thats two in a row
> Will you make it three?
> 
> Those ribs look delicious



I'll make it three in a row if Anthea let's me. 

And they are very delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Enjoying a fantastic Ale and some awesome weather at the Benoni Country Club.






Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the REO... first at Sir Vape for juice testing and then the Casino!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

A quiet but indulgent lunch with my better half, at Steenberg Farm, CT. Also scored brownie points with Ronda the Reo after neglecting her for a while on account of my new Avocado tank... was very happy to see new wicks, a fresh battery and a day out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Lovely looking place @KB_314 
And a seriously beautiful Reo!
What juice was in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Lovely looking place @KB_314
> And a seriously beautiful Reo!
> What juice was in there?


Thanks @Silver - Steenberg's a treat - feels like a wine farm in Franschhoek or Stellenbosch but just a couple of minutes drive from town. The juice is Muffinman (once my adv, down to my last 15ml and no sight of it coming back to SA  so it's reserved for Ronda on special occasions)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

For my SA brothers and sisters - Nando's take away. Peri peri extra hot (of course).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Greyz

Papa_Lazarou said:


> For my SA brothers and sisters - Nando's take away. Peri peri extra hot (of course).
> 
> View attachment 51610



Is it me or does the spicy rice not look like the spicy rice we get it here?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> Is it me or does the spicy rice not look like the spicy rice we get it here?



None of it looks like what we get here... the food looks edible!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> None of it looks like what we get here... the food looks edible!


Sorry for the OT Rob but did you get the PM I sent last night?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> None of it looks like what we get here... the food looks edible!



Oh, and edible it was. The corner where this restaurant is located has had 4 failed cafes since I've lived in the area. Nando's moved in and has had a line-up most nights for about 7 years. It's considered high end fast food and competes well with about a half-dozen Japanese restaurants (they are everywhere in Vancouver), 4 Pho shops, and 4 burger joints within 3 blocks of it.

Thanks to Nando's, we can now buy peri peri in shops, which was impossible before they arrived in town.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> Sorry for the OT Rob but did you get the PM I sent last night?



Nope? But you may have used that PM thing on tapatalk that always confuses the hell out of me and I have to go on my phone to check them... always better to PM me on the main forum.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh, and edible it was. The corner where this restaurant is located has had 4 failed cafes since I've lived in the area. Nando's moved in and has had a line-up most nights for about 7 years. It's considered high end fast food and competes well with about a half-dozen Japanese restaurants (they are everywhere in Vancouver), 4 Pho shops, and 4 burger joints within 3 blocks of it.
> 
> Thanks to Nando's, we can now buy peri peri in shops, which was impossible before they arrived in town.



That's how Nando's started out here in SA but now it just has a few idiots throwing chicken around and hacking at them with a meat cleaver in unsanitary conditions... I used to love Nandos but the two closest to me just serve salmonella on road kill chicken...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope? But you may have used that PM thing on tapatalk that always confuses the hell out of me and I have to go on my phone to check them... always better to PM me on the main forum.


I did actually use the PM option in Tapatalk. I can resend it eciggsa pm if you wish.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> I did actually use the PM option in Tapatalk. I can resend it eciggsa pm if you wish.



Yes please... that PM on Tapatalk is not good to use because if someone isn't using Tapatalk they will never see the message... and I very rarely ever use Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh, and edible it was. The corner where this restaurant is located has had 4 failed cafes since I've lived in the area. Nando's moved in and has had a line-up most nights for about 7 years. It's considered high end fast food and competes well with about a half-dozen Japanese restaurants (they are everywhere in Vancouver), 4 Pho shops, and 4 burger joints within 3 blocks of it.
> 
> Thanks to Nando's, we can now buy peri peri in shops, which was impossible before they arrived in town.




Love me some pho!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Smashing warm spring day today. After dinner walk on the beach...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

No ribs tonight!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks delicious @Rob Fisher !
Ribs or no ribs -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs tonight!
> View attachment 52200


You ain't fooling me.............I bet you have ribs for pudding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Looks delicious @Rob Fisher !
> Ribs or no ribs -



I think it's...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs tonight!
> View attachment 52200



Awesome. My favorite beer, Amber Weiss and my favorite burger place, Roccamama...
#Winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> You ain't fooling me.............I bet you have ribs for pudding



Well if the truth be told I did steal 2 ribs off my Pseudo Grand Kids plate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well that fantastic hamburger did not agree with me one bit and have been up a few times tonight... and nice to be up early morning to see the beautiful full moon out of my Vape Cave window! The photo just doesn't do the moon any justice...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Sorry to hear of your indigestion @Rob Fisher. Perhaps something to sooth your stomach, like... some ribs?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Well that fantastic hamburger did not agree with me one bit and have been up a few times tonight... and nice to be up early morning to see the beautiful full moon out of my Vape Cave window! The photo just doesn't do the moon any justice...
> View attachment 52221


Agreed, I tried to take a photo of the moon as it was coming over the mountain yesterday and all I saw was a bright dot and blackness. 
Wanted to go get my camera but my back is very tender and I didn't get up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> For my SA brothers and sisters - Nando's take away. Peri peri extra hot (of course).
> 
> View attachment 51610


I rarely get food from anywhere because I have trust issues. 
When I make peri peri chicken I marinate chicken in olive oil, lemon juice, crushed garlic, spices, 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper and about 20 ml of tabasco sauce. 
I generally add some peach chutney to give it that sweet BBQ flavour with a serious bite from the pepper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stevape;)

@Christos that sounds so nice now. I must give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Stevape;) said:


> @Christos that sounds so nice now. I must give it a try


I think I must braai today or tomorrow or today AND tomorrow. 
Haven't had a drink in a while( over 8 days I think).
Tips: medium heat fire for about 30 to 40 minutes. 
The chutney burns as it's a sugar so you need to turn very regularly and the marinate tends to be a thick paste which I dip the chicken in before its ready to re-coat that awesome sweet zing. 
Also I like having half the weber with more coal and half with less because the olive oil tends to create fire so it's convinient to move the food to a cooler fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My kinda breakfast... black coffee. The stronger the better



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

My kinda breakfast... black coffee. The stronger the better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I think I must braai today or tomorrow or today AND tomorrow.
> Haven't had a drink in a while( over 8 days I think).
> Tips: medium heat fire for about 30 to 40 minutes.
> The chutney burns as it's a sugar so you need to turn very regularly and the marinate tends to be a thick paste which I dip the chicken in before its ready to re-coat that awesome sweet zing.
> Also I like having half the weber with more coal and half with less because the olive oil tends to create fire so it's convinient to move the food to a cooler fire.


You should for a wicked chicken baste:

Equal parts Light/medium Soy and Honey 
Half that 'parts' Lemon Juice 
Chilli Flakes as you like

Marinate the Chicken in that for a few hours. Salt and pepper.

Wicked on a gentle-heat braai (BBQ for our friends)

Edit - I normally buy chicken pieces and slap them in a large sandwich bag with the marinade, seal it, chuck it in the fridge.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> You should for a wicked chicken baste:
> 
> Equal parts Light/medium Soy and Honey
> Half that 'parts' Lemon Juice
> Chilli Flakes as you like
> 
> Marinate the Chicken in that for a few hours. Salt and pepper.
> 
> Wicked on a gentle-heat braai (BBQ for our friends)
> 
> Edit - I normally buy chicken pieces and slap them in a large sandwich bag with the marinade, seal it, chuck it in the fridge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lemon, ground coriander, ground cumin, origanum, mint, meat tenderiser and salt. 
Chicken was all sold out so I'm going for lamb ribs and lamb riblets tonight and a beef fillet souvlaki tomorrow. 

Reo overlooking the process and making sure the lamb is behaving.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Christos we use to call it "skaam tjoppies" back in the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> @Christos we use to call it "skaam tjoppies" back in the day.


I know it as the vegetarian option

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> I know it as the vegetarian option



No risk of cholesterol overdose, it must be vegan .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

The real reason I'm braaing.
Like I said stock was low but that's expected if you go shopping at 7pm 
Had to settle for pre marinated ribs as the others looked like rubbish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> The real reason I'm braaing.
> Like I said stock was low but that's expected if you go shopping at 7pm
> Had to settle for pre marinated ribs as the others looked like rubbish.
> View attachment 52284



Oooooo Ribs! I like ribs!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> No risk of cholesterol overdose, it must be vegan .


I have pills for cholesterol.
Just before my son was born I had a full spectrum of blood tests done. 
Turns out I have hereditary high cholesterol. Even ate legumes for a month and my cholesterol was higher when I did the tests again!


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> I have pills for cholesterol.
> Just before my son was born I had a full spectrum of blood tests done.
> Turns out I have hereditary high cholesterol. Even ate legumes for a month and my cholesterol was higher when I did the tests again!



Sorry to hear that - I keep quite a distance from doctors, I don't want to hear stuff like that .


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Sorry to hear that - I keep quite a distance from doctors, I don't want to hear stuff like that .


My parents parents lived into their 90s without doctors. 
My parents are doing ok. My dad is 77 this year and still doing ok.
I'm not a fan of doctors either I tend to know what disagrees with my body but I do want to live a long time now that I have children and I do want to see them become responsible, self sufficient adults. That being said I don't want to have a heart attack at 40. Heart disease unfortunately was prominent with my dad's brothers and my mom's side. 
According to doctors I had a 80% chance of having a heart attack before 40.
Now Im down to 10% chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

BTW, folks, I am having an awesome time googling all these SA terms. "Braaing", "staamrib", "tjoppies" - it's all baie goed.

That lamb looks lekker.

(Ek hou van Afrikaans)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> BTW, folks, I am having an awesome time googling all these SA terms. "Braaing", "staamrib", "tjoppies" - it's all baie goed.
> 
> That lamb looks lekker.
> 
> (Ek hou van Afrikaans)



Good one @Papa_Lazarou! You are almost fluent now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> BTW, folks, I am having an awesome time googling all these SA terms. "Braaing", "staamrib", "tjoppies" - it's all baie goed.
> 
> That lamb looks lekker.
> 
> (Ek hou van Afrikaans)


You just need to learn some affectionate endearments like "jou moer" and you are well on your way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> You just need to learn some affectionate endearments like "jou moer" and you are well on your way



There's a chap from SA at my wife's work who uses "klootzak" a lot. Would that count?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There's a chap from SA at my wife's work who uses "klootzak" a lot. Would that count?



Is it not Voestak he says?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I'm thinking voetzek too 
My afrikaans is not great. I passed it in high school (Secondary school). My first language is Greek followed by English.

Anyways while the fire gets ready. ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There's a chap from SA at my wife's work who uses "klootzak" a lot. Would that count?


Yup that's affectionate endearment right there


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> BTW, folks, I am having an awesome time googling all these SA terms. "Braaing", "staamrib", "tjoppies" - it's all baie goed.
> 
> That lamb looks lekker.
> 
> (Ek hou van Afrikaans)



Winner winner @Papa_Lazarou !
Lol, i showed this post to my wife now and we both laughed a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it not Voestak he says?



Oh, I'm sure he says that a lot, too...




... but in this case, he's making an anatomical reference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh, I'm sure he says that a lot, too...
> 
> View attachment 52289
> 
> 
> ... but in this case, he's making an anatomical reference


Reminds me of an event when I was younger. Driving from a party with friends, 2 ladies and 2 guys in the car. 
Stop off at a traffic signal and a prostitute approaches and says R100 for a good time. 
I ask her how much for all of us together (as an intoxicated joke).
Her response: "Jurre fok, julle is te rof ver my"
Translation : F ¥€k you guys are too rough for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Brussels 2016 trip with Reos.

In conference.






Typically Belgian - chicken pie-ish, beef in a beer sauce, meat ball in a sauce and fries on the side (always).





Grand Place - buildings are around 300 years old.





Cosy restaurant on the Grand Place.





Mussels are obligatory when in Brussels.





Biggest tourist attraction in Brussels - Mannekepis. 





Memorial to Brussels attacks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Alex

@awesome pics @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stunning @Andre 

I love old Europe architecture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brunch in PMB with friends from Colorado!

Cappuccino to start!



They had Ribs and chips on the menu but I decided to have a salad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Nope,I bet that salad is Mrs F's,your ribs are on that table somewhere

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nope,I bet that salad is Mrs F's,your ribs are on that table somewhere



Here is Anthea's brunch... I did indeed eat a salad! The family were impressed with my choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Nice Pic @Andre 
Great Place Brussels


----------



## Willyza

Or the Rib's are hiding under the Salard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> They had Ribs and chips on the menu but I decided to have a salad!
> View attachment 52347



I call bul kak.

(this Afrikaans is coming in handy - ima try it around the house to see if it passes under the wife's radar)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## rogue zombie

Ahh lol!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wow, the last several posts were so entertaining

@Andre, i loved the mussels in Brussels. Welcome back. I trust it was a good trip and that the Reos behaved.

@Rob Fisher , congrats on the salad for brunch - but what happened at dinner?  

@Papa_Lazarou , your command of the Afrikaans language is impressive. You know all the important words! Let us know whether it manages to go under the wife's radar. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 2... and another salad!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 2... and another salad!
> View attachment 52461


Now I'm convinced we have an imposter on the forum. Who are you and What have you done with Our Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 2... and another salad!
> View attachment 52461




Wat het jy gedoen met Rob , meneer ?

(will there be a ransom demand?)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wat het jy gedoen met Rob , meneer ?
> 
> (will there be a ransom demand?)



Yes send 10 or so Squonkers of various kinds to Winston Park and he may be returned... or a return ticket to Vancouver will also work!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes send 10 or so Squonkers of various kinds to Winston Park and he may be returned... or a return ticket to Vancouver will also work!



I'll need proof he's alive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I'll need proof he's alive.



Here is proof...




And he wants to eat these...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes send 10 or so Squonkers of various kinds to Winston Park and he may be returned... or a return ticket to Vancouver will also work!


A ticket to Vancouver sounds like get-away plan and the 10 Squonkers sound like Rob is driving the kidnappers insane with his Ramblings about how he misses his Reos. No deal...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is proof...
> View attachment 52468
> View attachment 52469
> 
> 
> And he wants to eat these...
> View attachment 52470



I see no ribs - this is not our Rob, sir (or madam). After consultation with the authorities, we require proof in the form of a severed toe sent to our facility in Reykjavik.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Or a photo of a big plate of Ribs, with the Reo in its normal place, and a hand writen message on a napkin in Rob's handwriting stating that he has a pink mod ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> Or a photo of a big plate of Ribs, with the Reo in its normal place, and a hand writen message on a napkin in Rob's handwriting stating that he has a pink mod !



Someone has just been taken off my Xmas Card list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Wait what... I was on you Xmas card list... Ohh FFS... Me and my big mouth... Then again ... We have not seen the plate of ribs and the hand written note yet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I think @Rob Fisher is just eating the salads in preparation of a serious rib week coming up soon 

By the way Rob, the Reo looks far less cool next to a salad than a healthy plate of ribs and chips...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I think @Rob Fisher is just eating the salads in preparation of a serious rib week coming up soon
> 
> By the way Rob, the Reo looks far less cool next to a salad than a healthy plate of ribs and chips...



No argument there Hi Ho... and I am playing with Anthea's mind... everytime I order something that isn't ribs she wonders if I have lost my mind. I having fun with that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wat het jy gedoen met Rob , meneer ?
> 
> (will there be a ransom demand?)


I find myself in need of correcting you on the above. 
Although it is grammatically correct, the more culturally acceptable term that should be used is "Wie de fok is jy?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there Hi Ho... and I am playing with Anthea's mind... everytime I order something that isn't ribs she wonders if I have lost my mind. I having fun with that!


If I was living with my parents who follow the Greek customs and rituals, we would be fasting this week as it's the Greek easter this Sunday. 
The fast is a 50 day fast with the following not to be consumed :
Oil
Dairy products (including cheese)
Meat 
Eggs.

Basically you eat lentils and salad with no dressing for 50 days. 
I can do without meat but I can't live without cheese or olive oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> The fast is a 50 day fast with the following not to be consumed :
> Oil
> Dairy products (including cheese)
> Meat
> Eggs.



Soooooo... basically vegan. In my city, there are about 400,000 people observing this ritual on any given day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Soooooo... basically vegan. In my city, there are about 400,000 people observing this ritual on any given day


Ingesting. Vegans can still eat fries though


----------



## Greyz

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wat het jy gedoen met Rob , meneer ?
> 
> (will there be a ransom demand?)


This post just won you the whole interwebs Papa #ript4days

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Spent the day at World of Bird in Hout Bay today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stevape;)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

@Stevape;) I have had owls frequent for the past 7 years. 
Only thing that upsets me is the locals think owls are an omen of death and kill them. 

I love the howl of owls at night as well as the sounds of the fruit bats in summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Was an eye opener for the kids today. Was an information overload today for them. A must for anyone with kids.


----------



## Andre

Stevape;) said:


> Spent the day at World of Bird in Hout Bay today
> View attachment 52623


Wow, this must be the most unique picture in this thread. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Roe's like unique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stevape;)

Another one but he was sleeping

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't face another salad so ribs and chips it is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't face another salad so ribs and chips it is!
> View attachment 52867


Chips is a vegitable, so its basically just a deep fried potato salad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't face another salad so ribs and chips it is!
> View attachment 52867


The Fellowship of the Ribs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## jifjifjif

Amazing looking plate! Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

How many times have you knocked your reo over on your bedside stand trying to reach for it? 
@Rob Fisher, this is why I like the glow in the dark button. 
I have sun blocker curtains because I suffer from migranes and I need darkness when I lie down as well as my biological clock which runs for about 30 hours so when I'm tired I need darkness to sleep.
No ambient lights. 

View from my bed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't face another salad so ribs and chips it is!
> View attachment 52867



Aaah, @Rob Fisher is back!!!
Marvellous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> How many times have you knocked your reo over on your bedside stand trying to reach for it?
> @Rob Fisher, this is why I like the glow in the dark button.
> I have sun blocker curtains because I suffer from migranes and I need darkness when I lie down as well as my biological clock which runs for about 30 hours so when I'm tired I need darkness to sleep.
> No ambient lights.
> 
> View from my bed.
> View attachment 52928



I like that green button @Christos !
Epic photo in the dark

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cash Wash time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Cash Wash time!
> View attachment 52970



Heh - Rob be breaking bad and laundering money?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KB_314

Went to Willoughby today for a "quick" piece of Kabeljou (Dusky Kob, for our North American friends) - was excellent, but it took forever to arrive. As a result, I was so hungry that I forgot to take a pic. But I did get one before the food arrived...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## rogue zombie

Stole a snap with a expertly restored Mini Cooper

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bela Bela.







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Bela Bela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Aren't you supposed to be giving social media and forums a weeks break?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO and the Vervet Monkeys.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO and Timon






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO and the Nelly






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Reo with OL16 and newly fitted softer than a baby's bottom squonk bottles.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

All braai'd. 
For our foreign counterparts all grilled.
Haloumi on the fire with veggies on the fire ( in foil) and a 800g rib eye steak marinated in my personal favourite basting of chutney and various herbs.
Hat off to @Rob Fisher as the reo was on the plate TM @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The casino was kind to me last night. It paid for my dinner and gave me enough for an IPV5 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher

"Winner winner chicken dinner" is most appropriate

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Reo with OL16 and newly fitted softer than a baby's bottom squonk bottles.
> View attachment 53233


You enjoying the OL16 @Christos ? 
I've been so happy with Cyclones (and Cyclone AFC's for dual builds or ss single builds), that I've never really had a strong urge to buy other BF atties with only 2 Reo's, but this one seems pretty special. Worth the splurge (and hassle of importing) in your view?


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> You enjoying the OL16 @Christos ?
> I've been so happy with Cyclones (and Cyclone AFC's for dual builds or ss single builds), that I've never really had a strong urge to buy other BF atties with only 2 Reo's, but this one seems pretty special. Worth the splurge (and hassle of importing) in your view?


I am indeed. Been using it exclusively on a reo since. 
I also never ventured further than the cyclone (5 in my possession ) because it is a wonderful atty.
The OL 16 has a nice build deck and is smaller. Also stays cooler.
Definately worth it as a flavour atty with multiple airflow options. 
Also if you tend to oversquonk like I do, the OL16 has never had juice pouring out the airflow like I occasionally had with the cyclone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> All braai'd.
> For our foreign counterparts all grilled.
> Haloumi on the fire with veggies on the fire ( in foil) and a 800g rib eye steak marinated in my personal favourite basting of chutney and various herbs.
> Hat off to @Rob Fisher as the reo was on the plate TM @Rob Fisher.
> View attachment 53417


My perfect plate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> I am indeed. Been using it exclusively on a reo since.
> I also never ventured further than the cyclone (5 in my possession ) because it is a wonderful atty.
> The OL 16 has a nice build deck and is smaller. Also stays cooler.
> Definately worth it as a flavour atty with multiple airflow options.
> Also if you tend to oversquonk like I do, the OL16 has never had juice pouring out the airflow like I occasionally had with the cyclone.


Sold!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pic from Bela Bela... good to be home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea and I outside Spur at Bela Bela!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The cutest Timon ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adventure with Elephants was an outstanding visit... learnt a lot about elephants!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think @Stroodlepuff was jealous she doesn't have a REO!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie isn't jealous because he has a Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Gizmo needs over 80 watts so the REO is of no use for him...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with my REO and Snow Wolf at Vape King Bellair... Rob taking the picture of Rob on the TV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for Mothers Day at the Greedy Buddha in Umhlanga... the worst run restaurant on the planet today! Firstly they lost our booking and on my daughters insistence made us a table on the outside verandah... then starters took 40 minutes to arrive...main course took 2 hours to arrive... they didn't have the wine we chose off the menu... they didn't have bottled water... and the food was mediocre... and then they tried to charge us for the complimentary cocktails they gave us to try and say sorry for the kak service.

The Greedy Buddha is off the list!

Litchi Chilli cocktail



Halloumi Starter... was OK.



Chicken... tasty enough but no where as good as my chicken at Beira Alta at Monte!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Chick... tasty enough but no where as good as my chicken at Beira Alta at Monte!



Ohhhh I love Beira Alta!

One of the places I go to get my fix on Potuguese food since my folks moved back to Portugal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 53655


Wait a minute. You are not allowed to recycle pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Wait a minute. You are not allowed to recycle pictures.



Always originals... Always...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ribs are back and the Reo is on the plate!!
@Rob Fisher is back!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

Late lunch for the wife's birthday.
Not a Reo, but at least it's a bottom feeder

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ernest

Up on Paarl mountain today with the Reo Grand family.




All of them now running RM2's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well this happened... went out to Oscars for Ribs and Chips and was very hungry having not had much to eat all day so when the plate of delicious ribs and chips arrived I forgot to take a pic... and I even took the Minikin with so it could get into the action... so here is a shot at Oscars while I was waiting for the chow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite meals! Wimpy Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the REO and for the first time the little Nugget with Serpent Mini on top!

Quick pic before the food arrives in case I forget to take pics of the food...



Prawns in Creamy Cheese sauce followed but Prawns on Fillet with a Gamberi sauce!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## jifjifjif

English ale or red? What did ya think?


----------



## Petrus

jifjifjif said:


> English ale or red? What did ya think?


Definitely the English. After that some Stout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Time for a Sunday lunch braai with Chuck and some DIY Apple Pie

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> View attachment 55016


I hope you tried the Blonde too! I was going to buy a mixed case from them until I tasted the Blonde, and I took home three cases of that stuff! Has to be one of my favourite lighter craft beers ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Espetada...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ag no really... upside down :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

@rogue zombie had lunch in Australia... Sheez... Epic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

GreenyZA said:


> @rogue zombie had lunch in Australia... Sheez... Epic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol!

Fixed, lunch back in ZA


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and I went to the Mercedes E Class launch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stephen

The new Reo's up and running, with a long time favorite, the cyclone. Loving the blue which I would never have chosen if I hadn't seen it in the flesh....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Stephen said:


> The new Reo's up and running, with a long time favorite, the cyclone. Loving the blue which I would never have chosen if I hadn't seen it in the flesh....
> View attachment 56122



Thats beautiful man!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril and I went to the Mercedes E Class launch!
> View attachment 56087
> View attachment 56088


Did you offer your services as a smoke machine or was that part of the launch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

At Ethekwini Heart hospital for my Mom's pacemaker tune up. Coffee and muffin and Avril the REO keeping me company.







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Madikwe Game Reserve.....battling with my camera's focus






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> Madikwe Game Reserve.....battling with my camera's focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


The Reo looks right at home. Enjoy the holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> At Ethekwini Heart hospital for my Mom's pacemaker tune up. Coffee and muffin and Avril the REO keeping me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Great combo... yum. Makes me wish I still had some muffins left at home to go with the coffee I've been guzzling all night. I need to do a food run in the wee hours tonight to restock, the pickin's are getting pretty slim around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

No REO in the pic, but I had to share this. The REO was in my pocket. Madikwe Game Reserve

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

PrinceVlad said:


> No REO in the pic, but I had to share this. The REO was in my pocket. Madikwe Game Reserve
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Reo or bust. No excuses. 
I was installing an antenna on my roof and I got a reo pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome pic @PrinceVlad 
That looks superb!


----------



## Lushen

Sunday morning trail with the dogs 
It's cold today, 7 degrees Celsius

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

A lovely day in the Free State. Braai Time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Some old girls went for a Sunday run

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

rogue zombie said:


> View attachment 56638
> 
> 
> Some old girls went for a Sunday run
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



That looks like an awesome outing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Petrus said:


> A lovely day in the Free State. Braai Time.
> View attachment 56628


Love the white!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The Reo is there. Honest

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Swopped out the Cyclone for a first time build on the Odin, spent 10 minutes on the Odin thread getting ideas for a build and settled on a dual 28awg 0.55 ohm vertical coil build, wicked with Kendo Gold. This is where I feel it's necessary to thank those forumites who actively contribute, because without you I wouldn't be enjoying such a brilliant vape on my first attempt.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee with fellow vaper at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Coffee with fellow vaper at Oscars!
> View attachment 56746



Looks like that 213 is growing on you pard, becoming a daily device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Looks like that 213 is growing on you pard, becoming a daily device.



It is @Spydro... dual battery in a slimline case with the new Vaporesso ORC tank is as close to perfection as one can get right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ermgd... double portion of ribs for a good customer... burp... yum!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wine tasting at home... having a daughter in the wine trade is a win.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## PrinceVlad

Nothing exciting....just in traffic. The perfect drip 'n drive







Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Wine tasting at home... having a daughter in the wine trade is a win.
> View attachment 56978


Ah, Darling Cellars. Love their Six Tonner Merlot and Terra Hutton Cab.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

PrinceVlad said:


> Nothing exciting....just in traffic. The perfect drip 'n drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



Super @PrinceVlad 
What atty is that?


----------



## PrinceVlad

Silver said:


> Super @PrinceVlad
> What atty is that?


Velocity V2 Clone, comes with the glass bell cap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

PrinceVlad said:


> Velocity V2 Clone, comes with the glass bell cap



Looks really cool, thanks


----------



## MurderDoll

Stephen said:


> Swopped out the Cyclone for a first time build on the Odin, spent 10 minutes on the Odin thread getting ideas for a build and settled on a dual 28awg 0.55 ohm vertical coil build, wicked with Kendo Gold. This is where I feel it's necessary to thank those forumites who actively contribute, because without you I wouldn't be enjoying such a brilliant vape on my first attempt.
> View attachment 56743



If you feeling adventurous and have high amp capable batteries in the Reo, try a triple twisted 26g wire on 2mm ID, 6 wraps.
Do a single coil with both air slots opened.
If i recall correctly, it should come in around 0.4 ohms.

I used to run this exclusively on my Odin and the flavour it would give was absolutely fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

MurderDoll said:


> If you feeling adventurous and have high amp capable batteries in the Reo, try a triple twisted 26g wire on 2mm ID, 6 wraps.
> Do a single coil with both air slots opened.
> If i recall correctly, it should come in around 0.4 ohms.
> 
> I used to run this exclusively on my Odin and the flavour it would give was absolutely fantastic!



Thanks for the tip, like you I've always found twisted coils to be great for flavour


----------



## Christos

Not really out and about but this is a killer combo. Might even go back to the black door. 
Big thanks to @KieranD for recommending the juice. 
Also the bottle and the pour cap are heavenly. 

I have never been so satisfied with a bottle before.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> View attachment 57139



You've got to love the uniqueness that is vaping,..

"Anarchist juice... Slogan #PunkasF...." Roaaaaar
Juice Description: "Cupcake, with fruity pebbles...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> You've got to love the uniqueness that is vaping,..
> 
> "Anarchist juice... Slogan #PunkasF...." Roaaaaar
> Juice Description: "Cupcake, with fruity pebbles...."


This is the most authentic fruit loops flavour I have tasted to date. 
Tastes like actual fruit loops.

My favourite fruit loops style local flavour is still Amazon by ELP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Pseudo grand kids Dad is away on conference in Canada so I played pretend Dad at the School for Fathers day! The kids are so very cute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer

Wait, when was Fathers Day?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> Wait, when was Fathers Day?



Sunday!


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pseudo grand kids Dad is away on conference in Canada so I played pretend Dad at the School for Fathers day! The kids are so very cute!
> View attachment 57756
> View attachment 57757


I see you learnt about the pachycephalosaurus Rob?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday!



Oh crap....


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I see you learnt about the pachycephalosaurus Rob?


You mean the reosaurus

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kaizer

Kaizer said:


> Oh crap....



Hold up. Google says

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Kaizer said:


> Hold up. Google says
> View attachment 57758


Yeah, this coming Sunday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya Fathers Day is this coming Sunday.

I distinctly remember my little fairies asking,"do you want Biltong or lots of Jelly Beans on Sunday."
To which I replied, "dont come to me without a Reo or Leprechaun."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> Ya Fathers Day is this coming Sunday.
> 
> I distinctly remember my little fairies asking,"do you want Biltong or lots of Jelly Beans on Sunday."
> To which I replied, "dont come to me without a Reo or Leprechaun."


Dammit, now I need biltong (and maybe I'll pick up a Reo while I'm out).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Braai Time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril the REO and Pico went with... Ribs and Chips Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril the REO and Pico went with... Ribs and Chips Baby!
> View attachment 57909


Rob I reckon you are responsible for keeping the demand and price for Ribs so high in South Africa, reckon you need to change it up a bit....... How about a lekker veg platter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Rob I reckon you are responsible for keeping the demand and price for Ribs so high in South Africa, reckon you need to change it up a bit....... How about a lekker veg platter



I nearly had a Peri Peri Chicken tonight... and then I didn't... Veg platter? I don't think so.... I don't do veggies...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly had a Peri Peri Chicken tonight... and then I didn't... Veg platter? I don't think so.... I don't do veggies...


Neither do I..... Like you definitely prefer a plate of Ribs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Braai Time.
> View attachment 57874



Love your garden @Petrus - so nice and green and inviting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Wine tasting at home... having a daughter in the wine trade is a win.
> View attachment 56978



Now this is more my kind of "with" Reo picture (with wine, with no ribs and chips).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Taking my mom @Poppie for a little brunch to start the birthday celebrations. 

Wimpy eggs on toast and coffee for the win

That's her REO and my little Evod. Hehe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos

A champions breakfast if you are a fan of continental breakfasts. 


Black tea with caramel and cocoa bark.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

FroYo with the Tinker Bells 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## jifjifjif

Great picture. It looks like she's looking at the REO thinking, "is that tumbled raw aluminum? Yeah, it looks like it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jifjifjif

I always get a kick out of my title on this forum. new vaper. I know why it says that, but it's funny. I've been cigless and vaping daily for 5 years and 3 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> I always get a kick out of my title on this forum. new vaper. I know why it says that, but it's funny. I've been cigless and vaping daily for 5 years and 3 months.


You could change it yourself, but then you won't get the kick!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

jifjifjif said:


> Great picture. It looks like she's looking at the REO thinking, "is that tumbled raw aluminum? Yeah, it looks like it."


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Father's Day Lunch! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

SABAA AGM relaxing afternoon walking (and Casting) along the shoreline!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

So far, I embarked on changing a washer on a leaky tap this morning. A 5 minute task turned into a 3 hour job when I discovered the tap was leaky and not the washer.
Went to builders twice because I bought the wrong size initially.

Anyways, that's why there is no reo in the picture. I was so hungry I ate and then took a pic of what's left in the pot after 6 adults were done. 
Ox tail with veggies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## deepest

Rob Fisher said:


> SABAA AGM relaxing afternoon walking (and Casting) along the shoreline!
> View attachment 58185
> View attachment 58186


Albert Falls ? Anything biting ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

deepest said:


> Albert Falls ? Anything biting ?



Nope... fishing was really tough... but one chap did catch a 4kg Bass yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Pottering around in the herb garden on Saturday. Accompanied by the Purple Heart Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

As the sun is going down I'm now ready for the annual SABAA prize giving. One of the rare occasions you will see me in a suit and tie.







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stevape;)

Reo in hand so the suit can be forgiven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

I would say the Reo is privileged here to be with the Jacket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Andre said:


> Pottering around in the herb garden on Saturday. Accompanied by the Purple Heart Woodvil.


Nice plant. Looks like some type of super hot. Habanero? Scorpion?


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> Nice plant. Looks like some type of super hot. Habanero? Scorpion?


Habanero. I use to make a chili rub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Father's Day Lunch! Yum!
> View attachment 58179
> View attachment 58180
> View attachment 58181
> View attachment 58182



Now that looks like some food I could get into. 

I just ordered in Chinese for the holiday, shared it with my parrot Bandit (son only remembers/does holidays with his mother).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

My office today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for Anthea's Birthday! Tried a new restaurant and it was fabulous! Cafe 99 in Silverwood road on the berea! Great wine, Turkish Figs for starter, Prawn and Chorizo pasta and then Lemon Pie! Damn it was excellent food! The sparkler was for Anthea!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## deepest

Someone murdered a starfish 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooooo.... Oscars Ribs and Chips! So delish!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Braai Time Again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

A reo ontop of a display with an actual rock from the moon.
Reo's have touched lunar rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Poppie

Petrus said:


> My office today.
> View attachment 58459



Nice office @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jifjifjif

A trip to Orlando.....Digger sees the sights.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## johan

Visiting my wife's school friend, at Leyden next to a side canal running into the Rhine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

*Os* is looking very at home next to the beer @johan 
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Brought the reo along to feed kids at an orphanage today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## KB_314

Hello my fellow Reonauts! 
I've been seriously out and about with my Reo and today will share some of the Reo pics over the past 10 days. My better half and I have not been on holiday outside SA borders for a good few years (who needs to, right?) and this year decided to leave the mid-year cold and get some Mediterranean summer sun. So, in a couple of posts to follow, I will share the Reo pics, and with each show one or two pics for context for anyone interested in a little French Riviera!
First up, the Bay of Agay - a small French town in the middle of the Cote D'Azur action, but relatively quiet. A family member owns a home which we used as our "base".

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## KB_314

St Tropez - streets and market shots

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## KB_314

We hired an awesome boat for the day - anchored between two small islands for a swim, then had lunch on one of the islands, and spent the rest of the afternoon along the coastline, anchoring in front of Cannes, Agay & St Rafael - posing like the pretty folk for a day! The "Mr Delivery" that side of the world will deliver to your boat

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## KB_314

Provence - inland roadtrip. The place we stayed at was a rustic 18th century country house - the owner is a chef of note! We ate well

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## KB_314

Lavender fields in Provence. Wasn't my idea, but glad they made me join

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## KB_314

Aix - cool, vibey old city in Provence

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KB_314

And lastly, couple of road trip shots, not sure where exactly. Tomorrow we are on our way home.
Needless to say, we'll be living on rice for a while to come and all my vape gear (but the Reo's) will be on the classies so that I can feed my family coz 17:1 was no joke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Gazzacpt

Greetings from somewhere in the Koo Vallei.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome pictures of your trip and the REO @KB_314! I'm now hungry and wanting to buy a plane ticket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Loverly pictures @KB_314. Looks like you all had a great time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nijmegen, what a lovely part of Holland close to the German border:




My 1'st "believe you me", pink beer (_must say it tastes like piss water_, not impressed):

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> We hired an awesome boat for the day - anchored between two small islands for a swim, then had lunch on one of the islands, and spent the rest of the afternoon along the coastline, anchoring in front of Cannes, Agay & St Rafael - posing like the pretty folk for a day! The "Mr Delivery" that side of the world will deliver to your boat
> View attachment 59666
> View attachment 59667
> View attachment 59668
> View attachment 59669
> View attachment 59670
> View attachment 59671
> View attachment 59672
> View attachment 59673
> View attachment 59674
> View attachment 59675
> View attachment 59676
> View attachment 59677
> View attachment 59678
> View attachment 59679


Wow. You are really rocking that yellow door!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Just a smallish 2.5 hour hike with the family.
I don't vape around kids (besides my own son) so I had to sneak into the bushes to vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Wow. You are really rocking that yellow door!


Yip - can't get enough yellow atm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing the photos @KB_314 

Marvellous on several fronts!
Firstly, i loved the photos. Such great photos of the moments
Second, that yellow Reo - makes the photos so much more special for us Reonauts - i can "feel" the pics because of the Reo in them.
Loved the yellow Reo on the boat and the yellow in several pics.
Wow, what a fabulous time it looks like you had
Travel safe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos @KB_314
> 
> Marvellous on several fronts!
> Firstly, i loved the photos. Such great photos of the moments
> Second, that yellow Reo - makes the photos so much more special for us Reonauts - i can "feel" the pics because of the Reo in them.
> Loved the yellow Reo on the boat and the yellow in several pics.
> Wow, what a fabulous time it looks like you had
> Travel safe


Thanks so much @Silver - was a fun trip, and as suspected, the gazillion rda's and fancy regulated mods I brought along (just in-case) didn't come into play - but my girls in their yellow summer dresses felt right at home 
As much fun as we had, I'm really looking forward to being back home in SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Reo spent a few days exploring a farm on the slopes of the Koo Vallei.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> The Reo spent a few days exploring a farm on the slopes of the Koo Vallei.


Bliss!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Gazzacpt said:


> The Reo spent a few days exploring a farm on the slopes of the Koo Vallei.


Oh wow! That looks amazing!

Also... I think @Andre had a finger slip with liking this post!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome evening out at the 1000 Hills Chef School for a five course meal and wine pairings. Every course was a winner and Bon Courage wines are top notch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Oh wow! That looks amazing!
> 
> Also... I think @Andre had a finger slip with liking this post!


Yes, it slipped. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome evening out at the 1000 Hills Chef School for a five course meal and wine pairings. Every course was a winner and Bon Courage wines are top notch!
> View attachment 60205
> View attachment 60206
> View attachment 60207
> View attachment 60208
> View attachment 60209
> View attachment 60210
> View attachment 60211
> View attachment 60212
> View attachment 60213


Not enough beer in this outing Kingfisher!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Not enough beer in this outing Kingfisher!



Nope there wasn't... but as I was the designated driver I couldn't have beer as well because that would not have been too clever...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Reo with an autograph by Jesse Clegg... 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took a break from playing on the PC to go out and about with my REO (and HotCig R150) and take a mate fishing at Inanda Dam!

A chilly morning...



Turned into a beautiful day on the water!





Great excitement when the guest got a bass!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

The Jopen brewery is housed in an old church in Haarlem which makes for an impressive drinking ambiance (less than 20min drive from Amsterdam). It actually started off as a joke when 2 young amateur brewers entered a beer brewing contest with a recipe dated back to 1407 which they found in Haarlem's municipal archives. It became an instant hit and within a year they purchased an old church which was in disuse and setup the brewery. Jopen Koyt which is brewed using “gruit” (a medieval herb blend that was used in beer before hops was introduced; 1'st pic below). IMO a must visit on the beer lover's bucket list.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## deepest

Rob Fisher said:


> Took a break from playing on the PC to go out and about with my REO (and HotCig R150) and take a mate fishing at Inanda Dam!
> 
> A chilly morning...
> View attachment 60555
> 
> 
> Turned into a beautiful day on the water!
> View attachment 60556
> View attachment 60557
> View attachment 60558
> 
> 
> Great excitement when the guest got a bass!
> View attachment 60559
> View attachment 60560


Damn Rob those pics make me so jelly  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about on a beach far from the madding crowd!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Lunch at Doppio Zero
Starter flat bread 


Mains of pumpkin panzerotti in an arrabbiata source

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for Ribs at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

KB_314 said:


> St Tropez - streets and market shots
> View attachment 59659
> View attachment 59660
> View attachment 59661
> View attachment 59662
> View attachment 59663
> View attachment 59664
> View attachment 59665



Thanks for sharing so many beautiful pictures of your trip (always love pictures of places I never got to visit myself).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yum! Ribs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy in Bloem on the way to Kimberly. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy in Bloem on the way to Kimberly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Why didn't you sleep over in Ladybrand @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Why didn't you sleep over in Ladybrand @Rob Fisher



Is Ladybrand on the route @Petrus? I did Durbs to Kimberly in one jump....


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Is Ladybrand on the route @Petrus? I did Durbs to Kimberly in one jump....


It is about 50 kms further in total. From Bloemfontein you go N8 to Ladybrand. From there you continue on the N8 to Ficksburg and Bethlehem where you catch the N5 to Harrismith again. About 300 km from Kimberley to Ladybrand and 520 km from Ladybrand to Durban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> It is about 50 kms further in total. From Bloemfontein you go N8 to Ladybrand. From there you continue on the N8 to Ficksburg and Bethlehem where you catch the N5 to Harrismith again. About 300 km from Kimberley to Ladybrand and 520 km from Ladybrand to Durban.



Thanks @Andre!

@Petrus not sure I will get to you this trip... but will certainly mark Ladybrand a stop on our way to CT on our next trip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre!
> 
> @Petrus not sure I will get to you this trip... but will certainly mark Ladybrand a stop on our way to CT on our next trip!


I count on you @Rob Fisher, just follow @Andre directions and you won't get lost. Hope to see you next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy in Bloem on the way to Kimberly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



I don't know how to chear? no feckin ribs, but an ovambo-p... on the plate?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about at the Spur in Dundee, KZN. With all the cows roaming the farms and roads around Dundee and Vryheid you would expect the steaks to be juicy and tender.....It did not dissapoint but could have done without the basting sauce.. The height of optimisim that day was my wife googling "French and Italian resturants in Dundee". . The top four resturants that came up on her Google search was Spur, Nandos, Wimpy and KFC, so we opted for number one on the list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Classic @Rob Fisher 
Looks great
Lol


----------



## Christos

Perfectly cooked steak (medium although I did make sure the fat was crisped nicely) on a bed of pasta with parmesan. Cooked by me of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Making me hungry @Christos !
That looks great


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Making me hungry @Christos !
> That looks great


It was. 
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO, Protea and Salt and Pepper on out breakfast table at the Kimberly Anne Hotel. And then my standard breakfast!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Instead of doing 8 hours straight back we decided to stop in Clarens for a look see... really cute town. We stayed in an awesome B&B 10Km's outside Clarens called the Baris.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some German Sausage and Clarens Beer and then back to the B&B and warm log fire!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

WoW, now that look good, nice pics
and I take it the food was great as well


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the day at the Casino... I should have stayed at home and ordered more Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Family voting done. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Voting day out and about for lunch

Awesome burger and awesome tobacco vape in 'thumper'

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

You reonauts who bought them a year ago are living the life...wanted to get one until I did the numbers...R4800 for LP Grand + Reomiser + bottles + springs + magnets...the exchange rate is killing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

incredible_hullk said:


> You reonauts who bought them a year ago are living the life...wanted to get one until I did the numbers...R4800 for LP Grand + Reomiser + bottles + springs + magnets...the exchange rate is killing


Yeah things worked out much cheaper and it was easier when VM was running group-buys every couple of months. It's not light on the budget but even at that price, worth every penny in the long run and worth holding out on other vapemail and saving up for imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No ribs today... it was time for a change... Peri Peri Chicken it is!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Looks great Rob!
Looked tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Looks more like a "hoender" than a chicken Rob .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs today... it was time for a change... Peri Peri Chicken it is!
> View attachment 62600


Should have been a petri peri peri

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> No ribs today... it was time for a change... Peri Peri Chicken it is!
> View attachment 62600


is that a winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good ones boys... three posts in a row!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing meeting and beer. And Vape. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Time for a Latte

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Petrus said:


> View attachment 62766
> Time for a Latte


I need that Snapdragon Petrus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

*This is how tropical ice must be vaped.*

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> View attachment 62919
> View attachment 62920
> *This is how tropical ice must be vaped.*


jeepers that must be cold...brain freeze!


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> jeepers that must be cold...brain freeze!


Hehe, was very cold but worth it. Afriksi Lesotho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 62923



I'm sure I have been there... where was this shot @Kaizer?


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure I have been there... where was this shot @Kaizer?



Gods Window, Mpumalanga

Was quite an effort to get up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> Gods Window, Mpumalanga
> 
> Was quite a effort to get up there



Bingo... got that t-shirt... and was also exhausted when we got to the spot!


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Bingo... got that t-shirt... and was also exhausted when we got to the spot!



Its pretty sad how expensive it is to see these places. I remember the days when it was all free to sightsee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> View attachment 62919
> View attachment 62920
> *This is how tropical ice must be vaped.*



Awesome photos @Petrus !!
Lol - tropical ice in the snow
That is so great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo ribs and chips from Oscars is so my favourite!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Bar lunch at the Lord Milner hotel, Matjiesfontein on our way back from the farm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really Out and About... more like watching TV with Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNA200 went with the REO for ribs and chips last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy time... I just love a Wimpy especially when you add a cheese griller to the plate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy time... I just love a Wimpy especially when you add a cheese griller to the plate!
> View attachment 63408



Long time since you've posted a plate of food I'd actually do if out and about (but it would be a splurge from my chosen diet).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy time... I just love a Wimpy especially when you add a cheese griller to the plate!
> View attachment 63408



Another Ovambo P#@ on your plate Rob! what's wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Another Ovambo P#@ on your plate Rob! what's wrong?



It's not really an OP... this one tastes really nice and has cheese inside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Lunch in Steenberg with my better half, a Reo and a new OL16 (out of the house for the first time)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not quite as fancy as @KB_314's feast... but delicious all the same... haven't been to M&B for soooo long because thier service sucked so bad... and today the service was OK and the food good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

I reckon yours was more satisfying @Rob Fisher ! 
Bistro1682 is always nice for a treat, but today the food looked much better than it tasted. Didn't matter though, I'm in a happy place vape-wise and gushing over this OL16 so there's a silly grin on my face regardless

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> I reckon yours was more satisfying @Rob Fisher !
> Bistro1682 is always nice for a treat, but today the food looked much better than it tasted. Didn't matter though, I'm in a happy place vape-wise and gushing over this OL16 so there's a silly grin on my face regardless



It was very satisfying...

Always lekker when a vape purchase works out better than had hoped... I feel that way about my Melo 3 Mini's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Lunch in Steenberg with my better half, a Reo and a new OL16 (out of the house for the first time)
> View attachment 63534
> View attachment 63535
> View attachment 63536
> View attachment 63537



That famous and stunning Yellow Reo @KB_314 
From boats in the med to Steenberg!
Lovely to see the OL16!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> That famous and stunning Yellow Reo @KB_314
> From boats in the med to Steenberg!
> Lovely to see the OL16!


Thanks @Silver it's been a busy year for Rowdy Ronda the Reo! Especially rowdy with this OL16 dual ss build I was recommended - Interested to hear your thoughts on this atty once you've eventually had a chance to play around a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ribs and chips at Oscars! Such a great restaurant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Toasted Cheese and Onion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about for lunch at Pizza e Vino in Melville.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen

Hand check in Lefkada, Greece

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Record number of Wimpy's this week!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Record number of Wimpy's this week!
> View attachment 64094


Yep, there`s just something about their relish that keeps me going back for more

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes it's Ribs and Chips again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it's Ribs and Chips again!
> View attachment 64643


Is this a snap of @Rob Fisher rocking up at the restaurant ready to take more photos of Ribs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## SAVapeGear

Back in Business !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD

SAVapeGear said:


> Back in Business !!!



dibs on that hammertone when you sell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Back in Business !!!


Perfection! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

SAVapeGear said:


> Back in Business !!!



Beautiful. When are you selling them to me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> Back in Business !!!



Six solid winners... 3 X 3... SL/LP Grand's X O-16's. It doesn't get much better than that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## KB_314

A Reo on a construction site in Cape Town at sunset

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Spring. What a beautiful day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## E.T.

UOTE="KB_314, post: 420624, member: 1924"]A Reo on a construction site in Cape Town at sunset

View attachment 64947
View attachment 64948
View attachment 64949
View attachment 64950
[/QUOTE]
Great view

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about for lunch with the family at Smile Cafe in Fourways. 
Creamy peri peri chicken liver starter:




Chicken Limone mains:




Yummy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

REO out in the wild during the week. Northern regions of the North West province.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good to be home... Rib's and Chips from Oscars!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yesterday's ribs were so yummy I had ribs again tonight!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

The pair out with me during my trip to the North West last week. Stayed at a really nice B&B in Vryburg. If you`re ever looking for decent accomodation in the Vryburg area try the Game View Lodge. One of the better B&B/guest houses I`ve stayed at.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 65601
> 
> 
> The pair out with me during my trip to the North West last week. Stayed at a really nice B&B in Vryburg. If you`re ever looking for decent accomodation in the Vryburg area try the Game View Lodge. One of the better B&B/guest houses I`ve stayed at.


Great picture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Time for some proper rest and relaxation...

REO Black with some Blackbird menthol and the little Evod joining in the picture.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Dashing Duo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Amazing photos!! 
One question because I like the REO tooo much but need some info about constructor or sellers in order to place order please... 
Sorry for the OFF Topic..! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

s.i.jerefos said:


> Amazing photos!!
> One question because I like the REO tooo much but need some info about constructor or sellers in order to place order please...
> Sorry for the OFF Topic..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


www.reosmods.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Ow.. 
So simple... 
Thank You very much for The fast reply. 
Looks amazing and needed a website to have some extra info because there are no REOs users in Greece in order to have a wider idea. 


Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

s.i.jerefos said:


> Ow..
> So simple...
> Thank You very much for The fast reply.
> Looks amazing and needed a website to have some extra info because there are no REOs users in Greece in order to have a wider idea.
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


Check out this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/
And this thread for the basics: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

*Braai time again.*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

This one is for @Alex

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

s.i.jerefos said:


> Ow..
> So simple...
> Thank You very much for The fast reply.
> Looks amazing and needed a website to have some extra info because there are no REOs users in Greece in order to have a wider idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


It seems that the Reo is most popular in the USA, South Africa and Italy. I was in France and Spain earlier in the year, nobody I asked had ever seen or heard of such a thing, even vape store owners.
With Reo's though, all it takes is one or two dedicated people to spread the word, and the mod does the rest.
So you, sir, must get a Reo, enjoy it, get another... and then be the pioneer for Reosmods in Greece

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Couldn't wait for supper so decided we should pop out for lunch...

Tab with ice and lemon to start and a Ninja Vape with the P67.



Then the main course of ribs and chips! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Took the tootle puffer out last night. A smoked Duck salad at Licorish Bistro in Nicolway Shopping Centre



Main course Rib eye steak



Yummy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Blue vs. Blue. Time for potjiekos before the rugby.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## boxerulez

Why is it that we never see a Reo hitting the used market? Id really love to get my grubby paws on one of these for an ADVaping device looks absolutely fantastic.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> Why is it that we never see a Reo hitting the used market? Id really love to get my grubby paws on one of these for an ADVaping device looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


ja..i waited for so long...nothing...just decided to get new..its a stunning device. i wait to get home every day to use it.


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> ja..i waited for so long...nothing...just decided to get new..its a stunning device. i wait to get home every day to use it.


How much to they set one back for a basic one and are they readily available or also on order item like a leprechaun?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

boxerulez said:


> How much to they set one back for a basic one and are they readily available or also on order item like a leprechaun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Reomods got stock available of the Grant and Mini. I have two mini's that I thought of selling, until last week, built a single 0.7ohm coil in a RM2 atty, fall in love all over again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> How much to they set one back for a basic one and are they readily available or also on order item like a leprechaun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


$360 reo grand, rm2, 6 bottles, 2 springs


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> How much to they set one back for a basic one and are they readily available or also on order item like a leprechaun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


You can get an Economy Reo Grand Raw Tumbled for $130.00. That was my last buy and is perfect for me as I prefer the raw tumbled anyhow. 
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks for the info Gents. I will keep my eyes peeled around te forum though. I would love a decent BF mod and the affordable ones wont cut it.

That dripbox is a fire hazard for one thing.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Forgot to add these yummy pics to the O&A post the other day.



A Fillet tasting plate



Chocolate pudding with white chocolate ice cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Not venturing too far out today. The first braai (Bar-B-Q) for the new season



The only way to braai

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the REO and DNA... my favourite restaurant... Quo!

L'avenir 2014 Pinotage - My favourite!



Starter - Prawn Pot in Mirin sauce!




Pork Belly! OMG!



Bread and Butter Pudding!



The wine is history! Well this bottle anyway... Glen Carlou Wedler desert wine to finish off!



Oh and a Amaretto Don Pedro and a large cloud!



And a glass of vapour! I think the desert wine was a bridge too far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About with the REO and DNA... my favourite restaurant... Quo!
> 
> Bread and Butter Pudding!
> View attachment 67188


Oooh I love Bread and Butter pudding. Interesting take on it though. Was it still moist and custardy on the inside?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

boxerulez said:


> Thanks for the info Gents. I will keep my eyes peeled around te forum though. I would love a decent BF mod and the affordable ones wont cut it.
> 
> That dripbox is a fire hazard for one thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Keep an eye out on the classifieds or even put a wanted add for one. You might never know. While I haven’t tried it, the CoV Wraith 80 watt BF mod is getting some good reviews.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Oooh I love Bread and Butter pudding. Interesting take on it though. Was it still moist and custardy on the inside?



Not custardy... but moist and oh so lekker!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Oscars for ribs and chips... nice gift basket from the manager... and then ribs and chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Out to Oscars for ribs and chips... nice gift basket from the manager... and then ribs and chips!
> View attachment 67361
> View attachment 67362



I assume the chips were packed in the gift basket, as they are for sure not on your plate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I assume the chips were packed in the gift basket, as they are for sure not on your plate.



Hehehe no room on the main plate... second plate on the side with chips and rib sauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars for supper! However the chef wouldn't let me have ribs and chips and wanted me to have something different and forced me to have a fat fillet on the bone with marrow bone butter... excellent choice for change! Oscars rocks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Friday long lunch at the Hussar Grill, Paarl. Hollandse Biefstuk awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> Friday long lunch at the Hussar Grill, Paarl. Hollandse Biefstuk awesomeness.


nice wine @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

incredible_hullk said:


> nice wine @Andre


Laborie Merlot is also a stunner!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last fillet on the bone... back to ribs next time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice drive up the North Coast and an outstanding meal!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Super photos @Rob Fisher - meal looks amazing!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super photos @Rob Fisher - meal looks amazing!!



It really was outstanding Hi Ho @Silver! We are going there to eat on your next trip down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It really was outstanding Hi Ho @Silver! We are going there to eat on your next trip down!



Oh wow, that would be marvellous !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

My first braai of the holiday.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Holiday. Braai day number 2

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Petrus said:


> Holiday. Braai day number 2
> View attachment 69771


All matchy matchy... I love it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice drive up the North Coast and an outstanding meal!
> View attachment 69097
> View attachment 69098
> View attachment 69099
> View attachment 69100
> View attachment 69101
> View attachment 69102
> View attachment 69103



Hey Oom. What place is that? Looks like its worth a visit


----------



## Rob Fisher

Akash said:


> Hey Oom. What place is that? Looks like its worth a visit



@Akash it's Mundo Vida... drive into Umdloti and at the last circle at the beach it's on the right upstairs... outstanding food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Rob Fisher said:


> @Akash it's Mundo Vida... drive into Umdloti and at the last circle at the beach it's on the right upstairs... outstanding food!



Thanks Oom. I shall certainly go endulge in the grub over there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Today is the weather not so good for a braai.........

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Petrus said:


> Today is the weather not so good for a braai.........
> View attachment 69958
> View attachment 69959


MAJOR FOMO here @Petrus! I just luuuuuurve that blue Reo
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

P.s. And the chow looks darn good as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

REO out for lunch. Blackbird and burgers. 
Lovely

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus

Sun....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about shopping for new office chairs... stopped in at Fego's!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

And I braai again.....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> And I braai again.....
> View attachment 70516


Love that blue!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

MAC Banana....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

I 


Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70880


I see you got two plates of chippies now @Rob Fisher. Do HRH approve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> I
> I see you got two plates of chippies now @Rob Fisher. Do HRH approve?



I have given up trying to please the world... I now please myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r

Too cold to be out and about. Reo all cosy. Running a bit low on juice though.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out visiting my Mumsie for our weekly Wimpy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

Man oh man this thread made me super hungry now!!!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> MAC Banana....
> View attachment 70687


I love MacBananas! My favourite thing about that place is the way they attach "mac" to everything as a prefix. I can drive my wife insane when we go there, asking if we need a mactrolley or a macbasket, oh dear, I macforgot my macwallet in my maccar. I try break the record everytime to see how fast I can get offered a "macpunch in my macface" from her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about in the nether regions of the North West Province again last week. And some pictures for perspective
REO hiding






Near the border at Lobatse






Near the border south of Gaborone






That was my office last week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Blu_Marlin 
Gabs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and about in the nether regions of the North West Province again last week. And some pictures for perspective
> REO hiding
> View attachment 72130
> 
> 
> View attachment 72133
> 
> 
> Near the border at Lobatse
> View attachment 72132
> 
> 
> View attachment 72134
> 
> 
> Near the border south of Gaborone
> View attachment 72135
> 
> 
> View attachment 72136
> 
> 
> That was my office last week


Man that is some scenery! You want to trade offices for a while?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I very rarely take my Reo out. But risked an outing to the Barnyard Theatre to watch Garth Taylor












Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Canada Air lounge, Ottowa. Grand Marnier juice in the Reo. Grand Marnier in the glass. The juice is better!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol @Andre speaking of juices,
I went to the Smoke Lounge to vape, and thought to myself, I bet nobody's tobacco tastes as good as mine.

I was vaping that Plum tobacco 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

Blu_Marlin said:


>


Is that cotton?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

hands said:


> Is that cotton?



Yep Cotton Bacon V2.......

TBH I don`t really know. I did not check I was more interested in the snakes that roam there. AFAIK cotton is grown in the area to the south so it might be cotton plants.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Stosta said:


> Man that is some scenery! You want to trade offices for a while?



No problem @Stosta , you welcome to trade anytime, as long as your office view looks like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

Blu_Marlin said:


> TBH I don`t really know. I did not check I was more interested in the snakes that roam there. AFAIK cotton is grown in the area to the south so it might be cotton plants.


organic fresh cotton got to give it a go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

I know I am going to be unpopular after this post, but I have to be brutally honest and get it off my chest. So please forgive me. As much as I love Mechanical Mods, the Reo has to be one of the most unattractive mods I have seen. There... I said it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Waine said:


> I know I am going to be unpopular after this post, but I have to be brutally honest and get it off my chest. So please forgive me. As much as I love Mechanical Mods, the Reo has to be one of the most unattractive mods I have seen. There... I said it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhh... the Reos might hear you.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Waine said:


> I know I am going to be unpopular after this post, but I have to be brutally honest and get it off my chest. So please forgive me. As much as I love Mechanical Mods, the Reo has to be one of the most unattractive mods I have seen. There... I said it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I guess we are all entitled to our opinions. My collection, with a few mods and attys missing as the picture was taken a while back. I think they look beautiful. 




While I generally never say never, I’m also pretty sure I will never post in the “Help My Vape Broke” sub forum. Don`t get me wrong. I am not a fanboy or anything like that but for me and the work that I do, I don’t think a lot of regulated mods would survive when I`m out and about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Waine said:


> I know I am going to be unpopular after this post, but I have to be brutally honest and get it off my chest. So please forgive me. As much as I love Mechanical Mods, the Reo has to be one of the most unattractive mods I have seen. There... I said it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're not unpopular with me at all for expressing your opinion... I don't put down folks who just don't get it when it comes to Reos. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and I currently behold 32 Reos. Their simplicity makes them the brightest stars in my world that always have and always will deliver my perfect vapes reliably. IMO Reos are the quintessential no fuss, no muss KISS mods that will go on trouble free for a lifetime. 

A few of the many...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Waine said:


> I know I am going to be unpopular after this post, but I have to be brutally honest and get it off my chest. So please forgive me. As much as I love Mechanical Mods, the Reo has to be one of the most unattractive mods I have seen. There... I said it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey boet, a Reo is like wearing crocks, ugly shoes, but so comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> Well I guess we are all entitled to our opinions. My collection, with a few mods and attys missing as the picture was taken a while back. I think they look beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 72485
> 
> 
> While I generally never say never, I’m also pretty sure I will never post in the “Help My Vape Broke” sub forum. Don`t get me wrong. I am not a fanboy or anything like that but for me and the work that I do, I don’t think a lot of regulated mods would survive when I`m out and about.


@Blu_Marlin, that is nice. I like your collection a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Waine 

Dont feel bad about saying the Reo is unattractive - you are not the first that has said that
I also think its not the most attractive mod by a long shot. 
But the colour schemes and different door options make for a bit of customisation which helps

It may not be the prettiest but it certainly makes up for it (and more) in so many other areas.
Which makes it "beautiful" in a different sense

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> You're not unpopular with me at all for expressing your opinion... I don't put down folks who just don't get it when it comes to Reos.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and I currently behold 32 Reos. Their simplicity makes them the brightest stars in my world that always have and always will deliver my perfect vapes reliably. IMO Reos are the quintessential no fuss, no muss KISS mods that will go on trouble free for a lifetime.
> 
> A few of the many...
> 
> View attachment 72492
> 
> 
> View attachment 72493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72495
> 
> 
> View attachment 72496



That blue one on the left in the second last photo looks stunning @Spydro !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

I would be open to anyone who has a copper/bronze patina version up for sale.
@Spydro and @Rob Fisher ..... I feel one of you would be willing to sell. 
Think it would be a great subject for photo shoots.


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hey @Waine
> 
> Dont feel bad about saying the Reo is unattractive - you are not the first that has said that
> I also think its not the most attractive mod by a long shot.
> But the colour schemes and different door options make for a bit of customisation which helps
> 
> It may not be the prettiest but it certainly makes up for it (and more) in so many other areas.
> Which makes it "beautiful" in a different sense



My thoughts exactly.

But I do find many Reos here that others own to be gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> That blue one on the left in the second last photo looks stunning @Spydro !



@Silver, that's Princess Lazuli*,* the blue anodized OG Mini from the February 2011 run that is still in pristine as new condition despite being owned by 3-4 others before me. The rich blue changes to a wide range of silvery to deeper blue colors when turned to receive light from different angles... she is drop dead gorgeous (and matches my eyes). She runs what AFAIK was the last brand new authentic BF Hornet available for sale in the US (maybe worldwide), or at least the only one I could find from an extensive worldwide search for one. She has the whole package with the matching DT, a matching blue 14500 battery and a perfect fit pristine black leather belt clip holster left over from the c.2009 Janty Stick mod days (that also fits all 5 of my Mini 1.0 Reos). Her only flaw is her small catch cup that was designed for cartos so can only receive very small diameter atty's like the BF Hornet. I have left this Hornet as the MTL tootle-puffer atty it was intended to be rather than drilling it out for my DLH's. That means I have to slip stream the DT to vape her at all, and that practice degrades the flavor. But she was mainly bought to have another rare piece of Reo's history, so I don't mind that I seldom vaped her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

I haven't got around to as many photo ops lately as I used to @KZOR, so have only these for the solid brass patina Mini 1.0.






*This very special to me Reo is not for sale.* 

But you are in luck... Robert has put some up for sale on his site at reduced prices.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?o...ge=shop.browse&Itemid=3&limitstart=0&limit=50

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@Spydro ...... simply stunning m8.
Hold on to that.


----------



## Spydro

No problem @KZOR.


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> @Silver, that's Princess Lazuli*,* the blue anodized OG Mini from the February 2011 run that is still in pristine as new condition despite being owned by 3-4 others before me. The rich blue changes to a wide range of silvery to deeper blue colors when turned to receive light from different angles... she is drop dead gorgeous (and matches my eyes). She runs what ASAIK was the last brand new authentic BF Hornet available for sale in the US (maybe worldwide), or at least the only one I could find from an extensive worldwide search for one. She has the whole package with the matching DT, a matching blue 14500 battery and a perfect fit pristine black leather belt clip holster left over from the c.2009 Janty Stick mod days (that also fits all 5 of my Mini 1.0 Reos). Her only flaw is her small catch cup that was designed for cartos so can only receive very small diameter atty's like the BF Hornet. I have left this Hornet as the MTL tootle-puffer atty it was intended to be rather than drilling it out for my DLH's. That means I have to slip stream the DT to vape her at all, and that practice degrades the flavor. But she was mainly bought to have another rare piece of Reo's history, so I don't mind that I seldom vaped her.
> 
> View attachment 72520
> 
> View attachment 72521
> 
> View attachment 72525



Beautiful @Spydro 
Didn't know it was a mini from the photo - thought it was a grand - lol.
Great piece of Reo history. Love the colour!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> @Silver, that's Princess Lazuli*,* the blue anodized OG Mini from the February 2011 run that is still in pristine as new condition despite being owned by 3-4 others before me. The rich blue changes to a wide range of silvery to deeper blue colors when turned to receive light from different angles... she is drop dead gorgeous (and matches my eyes). She runs what ASAIK was the last brand new authentic BF Hornet available for sale in the US (maybe worldwide), or at least the only one I could find from an extensive worldwide search for one. She has the whole package with the matching DT, a matching blue 14500 battery and a perfect fit pristine black leather belt clip holster left over from the c.2009 Janty Stick mod days (that also fits all 5 of my Mini 1.0 Reos). Her only flaw is her small catch cup that was designed for cartos so can only receive very small diameter atty's like the BF Hornet. I have left this Hornet as the MTL tootle-puffer atty it was intended to be rather than drilling it out for my DLH's. That means I have to slip stream the DT to vape her at all, and that practice degrades the flavor. But she was mainly bought to have another rare piece of Reo's history, so I don't mind that I seldom vaped her.
> 
> View attachment 72520
> 
> View attachment 72521
> 
> View attachment 72525


@Spydro, where did you get that pouch? I love it.


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> @Spydro, where did you get that pouch? I love it.



I doubt that you'd ever find a this size Janty Belt Holster anywhere. It came with the OG Mini when I bought it (the purchase price reflected its added value). The original owner of this Reo in 2011 had kept it from when they had had a Janty sometime prior to 2011, eventually tried the OG Mini in it and found that it was a perfect fit. Many Reonuaght's who also had OG's and/or Mini 1.0's from the old Reoville forum tried to find one after seeing these pictures of the combo there, but none ever did that I ever heard about. No idea how many Janty's this size were sold back around 2009, but I was told by someone from that vaping era who used Janty's that the holster was an accessory that didn't come with the Janty and had to be ordered and bought separately. Makes this one quite rare and extra special to me in as new condition when it can also carry any of my 5 Mini 1.0's. I haven't worn belts for many years, but it clips in a shirt pocket just fine for safe carry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I would be open to anyone who has a copper/bronze patina version up for sale.
> @Spydro and @Rob Fisher ..... I feel one of you would be willing to sell.
> Think it would be a great subject for photo shoots.



Sorry @KZOR both brass mini's given away or sold!


----------



## Spydro

The solid brass Mini 1.0's are beauties in their own right too. I call mine Brickles because it resembles a sparkling brick of gold, and weighs just about as much as one. They are the heaviest Reos ever made despite being the smallest, so are not what I'd call ideal for shirt pocket carry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love your photos and descriptive commentary @Spydro 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Has been raining all day/night but just back from a 3AM mail and beer run.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Spydro raining in Vegas? That must be an exciting happening in the desert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> Has been raining all day/night but just back from a 3AM mail and beer run.
> 
> View attachment 72882


Man I miss the States! I couldn't imagine doing a 3am beer run here, let alone stopping, putting my beer and vape on the hood of my car and taking a photo while there... Too cool @Spydro !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Has been raining all day/night but just back from a 3AM mail and beer run.
> 
> View attachment 72882


@Spydro, I love white Reo's.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro raining in Vegas? That must be an exciting happening in the desert?



Everything on a true desert is all about it's extremes, and the Mojave Desert is not an exception to that. It is the next door neighbor of Death Valley, the most extreme place in the continental US and among the most extreme places worldwide.

On a normal year we get two monsoon seasons per year. How severe our monsoon seasons are varies from year to year same as some of our other extremes (snow in winter is rare but I've seen it 3 times here, up to several inches deep twice where winters are usually very mild shirt sleeve and shorts weather; 120F+ in the shade long sizzling hot summers, the monsoons, the 42 million plus visitors in Vegas per year, etc). One monsoon event might be monster thunderheads and lightning storms that it seems like is dumping half of the Pacific Ocean on us in 15-20 minutes, and up to several times over days/weeks. So flash floods are fairly common here during these events. We call them gully washers for good reason. I have a 50' by 120' deep dry lake bed right out in front about 20' from my front door that can go from bone dry to overflowing within minutes (and be bone dry again within hours). Another event might be rain that drizzles for up to 2-3 days off and on with thunder and lighting, a gully washer or two tossed in for good measure. That's what is happening now. The most spectacular in the 24 plus years I've lived on the Mojave was in July 1999 when what was called a 100 years storm flooded much of the Las Vegas Valley in less than half the day. I lived on the north west side of the valley then in Peccole Ranch, the high ground, and the roads were waist deep ragging rivers that swept cars away and stacked them up against walls/houses by the dozens several deep. 1000's of homes were flooded/some washed away and were destroyed, roads were destroyed, some underpasses were under 30' of water, thousands of trees toppled, the storm drain infrastructure in some areas was completely destroyed, power outages, the whole drill of a natural disaster. Luckily only two people were killed. The lightning storms here are always spectacular, but they come at the cost of endless fires started by them. I remember a couple of years when at night the high Spring Mountains just NNW of Vegas were an eerie silhouette against a bright red smoky haze in the sky from all the fires, and the smoke that blocked out the sun almost turning day into night. It's about extremes here... and you can place a bet on them just like anything and everything else in the Capitol of Sin.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> Man I miss the States! I couldn't imagine doing a 3am beer run here, let alone stopping, putting my beer and vape on the hood of my car and taking a photo while there... Too cool @Spydro !



No idea why not... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> No idea why not... ?


You would end up with a gun to your back pretty damned fast if you were here and got seen at 3am with a car, booze, and a cellphone / camera! The vapes seem to be attracting a bit of attention lately as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> You would end up with a gun to your back pretty damned fast if you were here and got seen at 3am with a car, booze, and a cellphone / camera! The vapes seem to be attracting a bit of attention lately as well



Got it. Vegas is like any other big city, has some very real dangers (2, 4 and no legged varities). But for a fairly big city it is actually a very nice place to live. I have always been street wise, very strong with a bull of the woods mentality that has never been afraid of anything in my life. So I consider the wee hours of the night the best time to be out and about in Vegas. In fact when I moved here I had a concealed carry permit and several carry firearms, but never felt to need to carry here (not even when still married with a son). So I let my permit expire. I do live far from the bright lights where the streets are dark, but in what is a good area so to me they are plenty safe enough for me to go out and about alone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Lunch time for the guests.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> Lunch time for the guests.



Oh man my mouth is watering now ..... is that pampoen koekies/Kluitjies ?


----------



## Petrus

Daniel said:


> Oh man my mouth is watering now ..... is that pampoen koekies/Kluitjies ?


@Daniel, pampoen koekies.


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Thumper enjoying the view and the weather

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switching to ninja vape status with A REO. Home time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Fork and Pot Restaurant

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

My two children.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MetalMulisha23

Okay so Very Nooby question. And I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread but I think it's best to ask on here as everyone has there own Reo. My question is why does everyone have a Reo and what makes it so special/stand out? Please PM I'm super curious

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

MetalMulisha23 said:


> Okay so Very Nooby question. And I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread but I think it's best to ask on here as everyone has there own Reo. My question is why does everyone have a Reo and what makes it so special/stand out? Please PM I'm super curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


You are more than welcome. Many have asked the same question. If you browse the Reoville forum you will find many a thread addressing same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MetalMulisha23 said:


> Okay so Very Nooby question. And I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread but I think it's best to ask on here as everyone has there own Reo. My question is why does everyone have a Reo and what makes it so special/stand out? Please PM I'm super curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Hi @MetalMulisha23 
Take a look at this thread, it might help you 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.t4987/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalMulisha23

Silver said:


> Hi @MetalMulisha23
> Take a look at this thread, it might help you
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.t4987/


Sweet thanks alot silver appreciate it

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I love Cape Town




Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I love Cape Town
> 
> View attachment 75635
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


What you doing in the bushes...a tryst

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Gazzacpt said:


> I love Cape Town
> 
> View attachment 75635
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Sandy Beach????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I love Cape Town
> 
> View attachment 75635
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Lovely @Gazzacpt 
Looking with much admiration of your home city

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Cherry Festival in Ficksburg with a Super nice Blond Ale and a Good Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Petrus 
I have always wanted to go to the cherry festival in Ficksburg!

Came close once on a biking expedition to Clarens and the general area - but sadly, it ended prematurely with a bike crash and the end of my biking days  Thank heavens I recovered from that and don't have any permanent damage...

I will be back there though someday - such a beautiful part of the country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, next year come and stay over at my Guest House and we can have a Cherry Festival Vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, next year come and stay over at my Guest House and we can have a Cherry Festival Vape meet.



That sounds like a plan indeed!!!
Lets chat
Vape Meet in Ficksburg - can you imagine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> Cherry Festival in Ficksburg with a Super nice Blond Ale and a Good Vape
> View attachment 75743


Is that a man bag ahem I mean vape bag?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Heading home. The Beer Garden was an absolute treat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Lushen

Seeing that I can't leave home today because of the 947 cycle challenge, my out and about will be in my garden

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

@Lushen 
I assume you stay somewhere in the middle of the route? 




Btw ........ thanks for posting about the Sheamus ..... love mine.


----------



## Lushen

KZOR said:


> @Lushen
> I assume you stay somewhere in the middle of the route?
> 
> View attachment 75813
> 
> 
> Btw ........ thanks for posting about the Sheamus ..... love mine.



I'm in Kyalami and it's just a nightmare to try leave the estate... 

I had to clean the switch on my Sheamus for the first time yesterday and realized that it's not a spring, but a magnet. Just brilliant as compared to my dot mod mech...

Post some pics of your Sheamus


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

Karoo getaway.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ryangriffon

Morning coffee...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Also morning coffee @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Naeemhoosen can vouch for the juice I am vaping in thumper
(blackbird diluted - with added menthol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Morning coffee as well bit grumbly today....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon

Morning gentleman. What juice are you vaping for breakfast? I'm vaping Vapour Mountains menthol ice so it should be a very cool day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ryangriffon said:


> Morning gentleman. What juice are you vaping for breakfast? I'm vaping Vapour Mountains menthol ice so it should be a very cool day...



Witchers Brew Blackbird - a very tasty tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Witchers Brew Blackbird - a very tasty tobacco


WeinerVapeCo Good Boy nice caremaly RY4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> @Naeemhoosen can vouch for the juice I am vaping in thumper
> (blackbird diluted - with added menthol)


Definitely....a very well done tobacco even when diluted on a MTL setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Question...have always wondered about those posh looking drip tips that Rob, Petrus and some of you other gents have on their Reos. Very much admire them. Are those custom-made? Mind me asking where you get yours from? I'd sure like to find something similar for my new Reomizer2.


----------



## Silver

CosmicGopher said:


> Question...have always wondered about those posh looking drip tips that Rob, Petrus and some of you other gents have on their Reos. Very much admire them. Are those custom-made? Mind me asking where you get yours from? I'd sure like to find something similar for my new Reomizer2.



Hi @CosmicGopher , these drip tips are indeed custom made by a local manufacturer on the forum. His name is @hands. His vendor subforum (Hands Customs) is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/hands-customs/

His tips are all sold through another local (Durban based) vendor called Sir Vape
You can check out the Hands tips on their website here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za
Just click on Drip Tips in the menu on top and then "Tips by Hands"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CosmicGopher said:


> Question...have always wondered about those posh looking drip tips that Rob, Petrus and some of you other gents have on their Reos. Very much admire them. Are those custom-made? Mind me asking where you get yours from? I'd sure like to find something similar for my new Reomizer2.



Hi Ho @Silver has answered already @CosmicGopher. If you want something specific you can order direct with @hands and he does ship to the USA. He has sent a few parcels to Reonauts in the US!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Very Fine, Rob and Silver, truly appreciate the info! Am going to enjoy looking at all of Hands drip tips on there. His tips are truly exceptional. Thank you. (After looking, finding that like many of you, I am really favoring the ivory ones)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

My favourite stop...The Cabin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Haven't been here in a while.

Lamb shank slow cooked for over an hour(indirect heat on a weber) by a master chef (none other than myself) with lamb riblets for that extra lamb sensation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Haven't been here in a while.
> 
> Lamb shank slow cooked for over an hour(indirect heat on a weber) by a master chef (none other than myself) with lamb riblets for that extra lamb sensation.
> View attachment 78799
> View attachment 78800


@Christos, glad to see you back at Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, glad to see you back at Reoville.


Thank you. I never left. 
On leave at the moment so I have free time.

Tonight is a slow cooked chicken on indirect heat (Weber again)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Chicken prepared. Just waiting for the fire.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Chicken done.
Oh so tender inside. Dont be fooled by the outside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Final product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

At Kagga Kamma Nature Reserve in the Cederberg Mountains.





My present to my vaping brother visiting from New Zealand - a SL Reo with all the required accessories. Here he is building his first coil. Got the 3rd one right! His then current penstyle vape on the table in front of him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Daniel

Innie bos...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Time to do nothing
Any restaurant suggestions for Franschoek?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> At Kagga Kamma Nature Reserve in the Cederberg Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My present to my vaping brother visiting from New Zealand - a SL Reo with all the required accessories. Here he is building his first coil. Got the 3rd one right! His then current penstyle vape on the table in front of him.



Awesome @Andre !
From penstyle to P67 - talk about accelerated advancement!
How is he enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Time to do nothing
> Any restaurant suggestions for Franschoek?
> View attachment 79122
> View attachment 79123



There's the iconic travelled Yellow Reo @KB_314 !
Just lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Awesome @Andre !
> From penstyle to P67 - talk about accelerated advancement!
> How is he enjoying it?


Loving it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Loving it.



I am smiling for him!

What atty did you get for him if I may ask?
And what joose did he try first?


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> There's the iconic travelled Yellow Reo @KB_314 !
> Just lovely


Thanks @Silver - she definitely gets the special treatment! Something about a persons first Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I am smiling for him!
> 
> What atty did you get for him if I may ask?
> And what joose did he try first?


RM2 and OL16. He first tried Koffiekapitaal in his Reo, but lots of my juices the previous day in Koringberg and subsequently. He mainly vaped tobaccos and coffees, having tried some fruit juices in NZ (Napier), but not liking same. He was, however, bowled over by my selection of fruit juices. He left with over 1 liter of his choice of juices - fruits, tobaccos and Koffiekapitaal. His favourite tobaccos are Gitanes Homage (by @Patrick), English Blend, Camel and AM4A+. Fruits were Mango Crack, Blood Orange, GuavaBerry (by @Kalashnikov) and Real Lemonade.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> RM2 and OL16. He first tried Koffiekapitaal in his Reo, but lots of my juices the previous day in Koringberg and subsequently. He mainly vaped tobaccos and coffees, having tried some fruit juices in NZ (Napier), but not liking same. He was, however, bowled over by my selection of fruit juices. He left with over 1 liter of his choice of juices - fruits, tobaccos and Koffiekapitaal. His favourite tobaccos are Gitanes Homage (by @Patrick), English Blend, Camel and AM4A+. Fruits were Mango Crack, Blood Orange, GuavaBerry (by @Kalashnikov) and Real Lemonade.



Thanks @Andre - that is just so awesome - i can imagine what an amazing choice he had!
Coffee and tobacco - sounds just like my mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Took her for beers at Barney's Lorraine



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> RM2 and OL16. He first tried Koffiekapitaal in his Reo, but lots of my juices the previous day in Koringberg and subsequently. He mainly vaped tobaccos and coffees, having tried some fruit juices in NZ (Napier), but not liking same. He was, however, bowled over by my selection of fruit juices. He left with over 1 liter of his choice of juices - fruits, tobaccos and Koffiekapitaal. His favourite tobaccos are Gitanes Homage (by @Patrick), English Blend, Camel and AM4A+. Fruits were Mango Crack, Blood Orange, GuavaBerry (by @Kalashnikov) and Real Lemonade.



@Andre Am4a+ ??????


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre Am4a+ ??????


Hehe, I was waiting for that question. I mixed this up some time ago and had a first taste together with my brother. He liked it so much he confiscated that bottle and had me mix up 100 ml more for him. As I had but around 4 toots I did not want to post the recipe before a proper evaluation, although I loved those toots. Tasted just like the Amphora pipe tobacco below, which my brother smoked for a long while. Mixed up a new bottle today. Anyhow, here is the recipe should you want to give it a go: INW AM4A 4%, INW Dark Tobacco 1%, FA Bitter Wizard 0.5%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## GregF

Just when I thought I was getting somewhere with INW Tobacco, only got Dark Chocolate Tobacco now I need another one...aaaaaah
I should never have asked in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Fillet & Pork Belly (from The Village Grill & Butcher in Franschhoek)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

For the "foodies" out there - we went out looking for a quick sandwich and stumbled upon The Kitchen - what a treat! Even the bread and butter was memorable. Dishes are quite small, you basically order loads of them to share and to try as much as possible from the menu. Also in a very beautiful natural setting. Here are a few highlights of some very unique dishes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

I'm a simple man...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> I'm a simple man...



Wouldn't the REO fire a bit better with a battery installed?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Wouldn't the REO fire a bit better with a battery installed?


Well spotted sir.... Was On my way to put a fresh batt in Wolverine nogal...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> For the "foodies" out there - we went out looking for a quick sandwich and stumbled upon The Kitchen - what a treat! Even the bread and butter was memorable. Dishes are quite small, you basically order loads of them to share and to try as much as possible from the menu. Also in a very beautiful natural setting. Here are a few highlights of some very unique dishes...
> View attachment 79564
> View attachment 79565
> View attachment 79566
> View attachment 79567
> View attachment 79568
> View attachment 79569



That looks amazing @KB_314 !!
Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Beauty and the.... beauty

On a very unusual date night last night while grandparents babysat the girls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Beauty and the.... beauty
> 
> On a very unusual date night last night while grandparents babysat the girls.
> 
> View attachment 80130


Wanna swap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Wanna swap



Lol

My original LP for your P67? Sure

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Wanna swap


Wow, you guys must be very good friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Wow, you guys must be very good friends


Hehe, we are and swap recipes and juices and comments and opinions and jokes and.... all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> My original LP for your P67? Sure
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Of course, that is what I meant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Hehe, we are and swap recipes and juices and comments and opinions and jokes and.... all the time.


Aah ok. No need to explain to me. I'm not your mother 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

rogue zombie said:


> Beauty and the.... beauty
> 
> On a very unusual date night last night while grandparents babysat the girls.
> 
> View attachment 80130


@rogue zombie, always nice when a beautiful wife like your hobby /vape, at least mine enjoy a kiss more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> @rogue zombie, always nice when a beautiful wife like your hobby /vape, at least mine enjoy a kiss more often.


Lol... 
Kisses are good to 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Me, the Reo, a Donkey and a nice Pub.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus

What a lovely evening at The Green Lantern....Hotel Style.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Meat Co. at Monte Casino

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Meat Co. at Monte Casino
> 
> View attachment 80389


Now you are making me hungry.
I see you made it to JHB again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> Now you are making me hungry.
> I see you made it to JHB again



Went to Fourways to check out a 2nd hand air rifle. Turned out to be a rebuilt waste, so had lunch at least. And got a Scottish Browdsword for my sword collection. Really chuffed. Don't think that shopkeeper had any idea what that sword is worth. Display piece or not, I bought a bargain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> Now you are making me hungry.
> I see you made it to JHB again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

After more than 2 and a half years of various small mods, various little tanks and many different coil units and wicking materials, HRH has decided that the Reo Mini is actually the best for her. My favourite Reo Mini with OL16 on top, used for testing DIY juices and for vaping dessert juices, summarily got annexed! 







I had to console myself with the Reo P67 and a soft and velvety red wine to go with a carpetbagger steak. If ever you visit a Hussar Grill try their 50th anniversary red wine - an awesome blend of Shiraz, Cabernet and Merlot. Best value for money ever. Their steaks are legendary.






Dessert with a Reo Grand, sporting a @hands masterpiece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> After more than 2 and a half years of various small mods, various little tanks and many different coil units and wicking materials, HRH has decided that the Reo Mini is actually the best for her. My favourite Reo Mini with OL16 on top, used for testing DIY juices and for vaping dessert juices, summarily got annexed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to console myself with the Reo P67 and a soft and velvety red wine to go with a carpetbagger steak. If ever you visit a Hussar Grill try their 50th anniversary red wine - an awesome blend of Shiraz, Cabernet and Merlot. Best value for money ever. Their steaks are legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert with a Reo Grand, sporting a @hands masterpiece.



Lovely pics and subjects

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Andre

The annexing of one's vape gear by HRH is such a bittersweet thing!
Only vapers will know 

Fantastic that she went for the Reo Mini OL16 - what a combo!!
Hope it goes well for her with it. I fear you probably won't see it in your paws again...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Went on an epic road trip on the N1 to CPT, the N2 to PE and the N10/N9/N1 back to JHB with the family in tow during the December holidays. I used to travel these routes frequently with my previous job but since moving to the office my travels have been limited.
A wonderful day out at Cape Point:
A REO in its natural habitat







I accidently changed the setting on the camera and that led to overexposure on the next few pictures. I tried my best to correct it with software and this is the best I could do






And then a late lunch at the 2Oceans resturant at Cape Point. The food was yummy.
Two oceans platter mains. Some of the best soft shell crab I`ve had locally.



Creme Catalan desert

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

So I took Blackie to the Saloon today, wow we loved it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Went on an epic road trip on the N1 to CPT, the N2 to PE and the N10/N9/N1 back to JHB with the family in tow during the December holidays. I used to travel these routes frequently with my previous job but since moving to the office my travels have been limited.
> A wonderful day out at Cape Point:
> A REO in its natural habitat
> View attachment 80528
> 
> 
> View attachment 80529
> 
> View attachment 80531
> 
> I accidently changed the setting on the camera and that led to overexposure on the next few pictures. I tried my best to correct it with software and this is the best I could do
> View attachment 80532
> 
> 
> View attachment 80533
> 
> 
> And then a late lunch at the 2Oceans resturant at Cape Point. The food was yummy.
> Two oceans platter mains. Some of the best soft shell crab I`ve had locally.
> View attachment 80534
> 
> 
> Creme Catalan desert
> 
> View attachment 80536



Great photos and food @Blu_Marlin !
Thanks for sharing
Reo road trip sounds so appealing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Great photos and food @Blu_Marlin !
> Thanks for sharing
> Reo road trip sounds so appealing!


Yep road trips are great. You get to see things you would otherwise not if flying. I used to travel a lot with my previous job. Almost 85% travel and I always opted to drive rather than fly. There`s nothing like having wood braaied Karoo lamb chops in the Karoo. I used to always tell my family about the beautiful places I traveled through and now that my youngest is old enough I decided to let them experience it for themselves with a road trip rather than flying. They were blown away.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yep road trips are great. You get to see things you would otherwise not if flying. I used to travel a lot with my previous job. Almost 85% travel and I always opted to drive rather than fly. There`s nothing like having wood braaied Karoo lamb chops in the Karoo. I used to always tell my family about the beautiful places I traveled through and now that my youngest is old enough I decided to let them experience it for themselves with a road trip rather than flying. They were blown away.



That's just awesome @Blu_Marlin !

I was watching Worlds greatest motorcycle rides last night on the Travel Channel with my wife.
Henry Cole (the presenter and rider) was doing a trip through South Africa. 
I had seen parts of it a while back but saw more of it last night.

He saw some amazing places and encountered some glorious scenery. Am quite ashamed that I have not seen some or most of that, despite living here!

My wife and I were so keen to just put down everything and get in the car soon for a nice roadtrip somewhere. I think we may just do it soon...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And the CPT adventure continues.... Spent the next day relaxed at Boulders beach near Simon's Town and a late afternoon lunch at Mariners Wharf in Hout Bay. The kids got to swim with the penguins at Boulders beach and this was an experience of a lifetime for them. 
Not the best REO shot, there were a few penguins eyeing the REO so I had to rush it

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yep road trips are great. You get to see things you would otherwise not if flying. I used to travel a lot with my previous job. Almost 85% travel and I always opted to drive rather than fly. There`s nothing like having wood braaied Karoo lamb chops in the Karoo. I used to always tell my family about the beautiful places I traveled through and now that my youngest is old enough I decided to let them experience it for themselves with a road trip rather than flying. They were blown away.





Silver said:


> That's just awesome @Blu_Marlin !
> 
> I was watching Worlds greatest motorcycle rides last night on the Travel Channel with my wife.
> Henry Cole (the presenter and rider) was doing a trip through South Africa.
> I had seen parts of it a while back but saw more of it last night.
> 
> He saw some amazing places and encountered some glorious scenery. Am quite ashamed that I have not seen some or most of that, despite living here!
> 
> My wife and I were so keen to just put down everything and get in the car soon for a nice roadtrip somewhere. I think we may just do it soon...



You men are lucky.

2 years ago i mentioned to my wife a week long road trip through the the garden route KZN-CT .

Lets just say my wife is now facing criminal charges of attempted murder 

So i had to settle for road trip along the N3 direct to KZN

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> You men are lucky.
> 
> 2 years ago i mentioned to my wife a week long road trip through the the garden route KZN-CT .
> 
> Lets just say my wife is now facing criminal charges of attempted murder
> 
> So i haddle to settle for road trip along the N3 direct to KZN



Its funny you should say that @Clouds4Days
My wife was very much the same - but I have been slowly and carefully working on her
That show last night from Henry Cole I think led to an "aha" moment on her side...
Its still work in progress but I am slowly getting there...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Its funny you should say that @Clouds4Days
> My wife was very much the same - but I have been slowly and carefully working on her
> That show last night from Henry Cole I think led to an "aha" moment on her side...
> Its still work in progress but I am slowly getting there...



My wife loves the Destinations but doesnt want to drive there.

And worst of all she offten gets car sick so that doesnt help in my favour either

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> My wife loves the Destinations but doesnt want to drive there.
> 
> And worst of all she offten gets car sick so that doesnt help in my favour either



Can totally relate to that. Liking the destination but not the drive (or journey)
As for the car sick part - that is not a good thing - oh no, don't know how you going to resolve that one easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> That's just awesome @Blu_Marlin !
> 
> I was watching Worlds greatest motorcycle rides last night on the Travel Channel with my wife.
> Henry Cole (the presenter and rider) was doing a trip through South Africa.
> I had seen parts of it a while back but saw more of it last night.
> 
> He saw some amazing places and encountered some glorious scenery. Am quite ashamed that I have not seen some or most of that, despite living here!
> 
> My wife and I were so keen to just put down everything and get in the car soon for a nice roadtrip somewhere. I think we may just do it soon...



I was luck enough to see a lot, not all but quite a bit, of this beautiful country of ours during my work travels. The diversity of beauty each province has is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And so we continue onto the next day. A trip to Robben Island: It was a weird and wonderful emotional tour.
The prisoners cell:

The famous 46664 inmates cell: 



Leaving Robben Island:




Early supper at the V&A Waterfront. Lamb Bredie from the Karibu Resturant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Wow @Blu_Marlin !
The Reos have travelled everywhere!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Onwards and upwards to Tuesday. Did the City Sightseening Tour, Table Mountain and the Cape Wheel.
On the bus. It kinda reminded me of the time I spent in London but the weather was completely different.



On top of Table Mountain:












On the "Wheel"



Supper at Panama Jacks down at the dock area. You would have never guessed that there would be such a great restaurant in the area. Up there with some of the best seafood I`ve eaten. If you are ever in CPT make your way down to Panama Jacks, great food, great atmosphere and very friendly owner.
Seafood Platter: The REO was overwhelmed by the platter and had to lay down. Truth be told, I also had to have a siesta after that meal



Banoffee Pie for dessert (well what was left of it by the time I remembered to take the photo):

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

No pics of the next day as we were busy doing retail therapy and enjoying Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins at Canal Walk. Stopped at Plett on the way to PE on the Thursday:


Some random pic having coffee and a baked cheese cake:



Arriving at the hotel in PE late at night after stopping everywhere on the N2 between Mosselbay and JBay



Left to JHB the next day but the Port Elizabeth, East London and Transkie coast is on the list for the next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> That's just awesome @Blu_Marlin !
> 
> I was watching Worlds greatest motorcycle rides last night on the Travel Channel with my wife.
> Henry Cole (the presenter and rider) was doing a trip through South Africa.
> I had seen parts of it a while back but saw more of it last night.
> 
> He saw some amazing places and encountered some glorious scenery. Am quite ashamed that I have not seen some or most of that, despite living here!
> 
> My wife and I were so keen to just put down everything and get in the car soon for a nice roadtrip somewhere. I think we may just do it soon...



I used to do some serious road trips, car club rallies, the Concours d'Elegance in Pebble Beach, etc and even did some road racing similar to the Silver State Classic Challenge they do here that holds the Guinness record as the fastest road race on public highways in the world. In fact the reason I bought the Elvis Stingray in 2005 was to do a long road trip. I wanted to go do the historic Route 66 again end to end like I had done one summer in the mid 60's in the '63 Corvette to relive my youth... then spend the rest of a year plus touring in it wherever my heart took me in the US, Canada and Mexico. But my health went south just a month after I got the '73 Stingray, so I never did do a road trip in it (it's been parked in my storage garage for going on 5 years now). 

Reos were probably not even a twinkle in Robert O'Neil's eyes back then... but the trip would have made for some really great out and about Reo pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> No pics of the next day as we were busy doing retail therapy and enjoying Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins at Canal Walk. Stopped at Plett on the way to PE on the Thursday:
> View attachment 81214
> 
> Some random pic having coffee and a baked cheese cake:
> View attachment 81215
> 
> 
> Arriving at the hotel in PE late at night after stopping everywhere on the N2 between Mosselbay and JBay
> View attachment 81216
> 
> 
> Left to JHB the next day but the Port Elizabeth, East London and Transkie coast is on the list for the next time.



Oh that is just amazing @Blu_Marlin - thanks for sharing
What a lovely trip it appears you had - and the Reo was proudly in so many superb photos!!!
Love it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> I used to do some serious road trips, car club rallies, the Concours d'Elegance in Pebble Beach, etc and even did some road racing similar to the Silver State Classic Challenge they do here that holds the Guinness record as the fastest road race on public highways in the world. In fact the reason I bought the Elvis Stingray in 2005 was to do a long road trip. I wanted to go do the historic Route 66 again end to end like I had done one summer in the mid 60's in the '63 Corvette to relive my youth... then spend the rest of a year plus touring in it wherever my heart took me in the US, Canada and Mexico. But my health went south just a month after I got the '73 Stingray, so I never did do a road trip in it (it's been parked in my storage garage for going on 5 years now).
> 
> Reos were probably not even a twinkle in Robert O'Neil's eyes back then... but the trip would have made for some really great out and about Reo pictures.
> 
> View attachment 81219



Great photo @Spydro 
I would also just love to do a roadtrip for several weeks in the US of A. 
I've visited a few times, but mainly for shorter business trips.
Would love to hire a nice car and go cruising!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> And so we continue onto the next day. A trip to Robben Island: It was a weird and wonderful emotional tour.
> The prisoners cell:
> 
> The famous 46664 inmates cell:
> View attachment 81193
> 
> 
> Leaving Robben Island:
> 
> View attachment 81194
> 
> 
> Early supper at the V&A Waterfront. Lamb Bredie from the Karibu Resturant.
> 
> View attachment 81195


Awesome @Blu_Marlin , why did you put the P67 behind bars?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stosta

Really cool to read! Thanks for sharing @Blu_Marlin ! I know REOs are indestructible but in some of those shots they were way too precariously balanced for my liking!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Oh that is just amazing @Blu_Marlin - thanks for sharing
> What a lovely trip it appears you had - and the Reo was proudly in so many superb photos!!!
> Love it


Thanks @Silver It was a lovely trip. I take a REO almost every where I go. When I go away with the family and theres no one at home the whole vape family goes with, even if I don`t use them all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Silver It was a lovely trip. I take a REO almost every where I go. When I go away with the family and theres no one at home the whole vape family goes with, even if I don`t use them all.


@Blu_Marlin i was lucky they broke into my house in december and stole a lot of shit but left all my vape gear. They just tossed the reo and minikin v2 on the ground.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Great photo @Spydro
> I would also just love to do a roadtrip for several weeks in the US of A.
> I've visited a few times, but mainly for shorter business trips.
> Would love to hire a nice car and go cruising!



I would hate to drive in the US. They drive on the wrong side of the road over there. I tried driving in Cuba, once, when I visited but kept turning into the wrong side off the road. I gave up after a few trys. It was almost as bad as switiching between manual and automatic or driving a German car and then switching to a Japanese car .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> Awesome @Blu_Marlin , why did you put the P67 behind bars?


The P67 had been a naughty boy so a little tough love was needed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Stosta said:


> Really cool to read! Thanks for sharing @Blu_Marlin ! I know REOs are indestructible but in some of those shots they were way too precariously balanced for my liking!!


Lol Alot of time was spent before taking the photos making sure the mod was well balanced and that the wind would not blow the mod over.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

E.T. said:


> @Blu_Marlin i was lucky they broke into my house in december and stole a lot of shit but left all my vape gear. They just tossed the reo and minikin v2 on the ground.


It`s really sad that we have to worry about things like that. On the bright side at least they left the vape stuff. That’s also one of the reasons why I take my REO with me when we go away. To me my current setup is irreplaceable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> I would hate to drive in the US. They drive on the wrong side of the road over there. I tried driving in Cuba, once, when I visited but kept turning into the wrong side off the road. I gave up after a few trys. It was almost as bad as switiching between manual and automatic or driving a German car and then switching to a Japanese car .



So true, i forgot about that! Oh my word you are right @Blu_Marlin 

I managed to convince the wife to do a roadtrip in Spain about 8 years ago. After Barcelona we caught the train to Valencia. Then we hired a car and they upgraded us to a brand new Audi A3!.

The plan was to go slowly along the coast all the way down to Malaga over 7 days and just stop and stay wherever we landed up liking. 

Anyway, it didnt turn out well, we ended up in Malaga after an over night stop in Alicante and i handed the car in without a scratch but I was shaking. Also the wrong side of the road. And the gears were on the wrong side!!!! It was a very scary experience. Even the GPS unit was talking in Spanish and I could not figure out how to change it.

Ok - road trips need to be on the correct side of the road with a right hand drive vehicle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Blu_Marlin said:


> I would hate to drive in the US. They drive on the wrong side of the road over there. I tried driving in Cuba, once, when I visited but kept turning into the wrong side off the road. I gave up after a few trys. It was almost as bad as switiching between manual and automatic or driving a German car and then switching to a Japanese car .



So I guess what you are saying is that you can't pick you nose with both your right AND left hands.  I've been driving for over 60 years, and wrong side roads, high speed, local lunatics, danger never bothered me at all. But then I've always been fearless.

For most life is about norms, what you are used to, what fits into your comfort zone. But some of us are so adventurous that stepping out of our comfort zones becomes a way of life.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> So true, i forgot about that! Oh my word you are right @Blu_Marlin
> 
> I managed to convince the wife to do a roadtrip in Spain about 8 years ago. After Barcelona we caught the train to Valencia. Then we hired a car and they upgraded us to a brand new Audi A3!.
> 
> The plan was to go slowly along the coast all the way down to Malaga over 7 days and just stop and stay wherever we landed up liking.
> 
> Anyway, it didnt turn out well, we ended up in Malaga after an over night stop in Alicante and i handed the car in without a scratch but I was shaking. Also the wrong side of the road. And the gears were on the wrong side!!!! It was a very scary experience. Even the GPS unit was talking in Spanish and I could not figure out how to change it.
> 
> Ok - road trips need to be on the correct side of the road with a right hand drive vehicle


About five months before the Cuba trip I ended up in Munich for work related matters. My co-workers had hired cars. Strangely, during our trip, the most common problem was climbing curbs rather than turning into on-coming traffic. Lucky for me Munich had an excellent public transport system which I used for the duration of my stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Spydro said:


> So I guess what you are saying is that *you can't pick you nose with both your right AND left hands*.  I've been driving for over 60 years, and wrong side roads, high speed, local lunatics, danger never bothered me at all. But then I've always been fearless.
> 
> For most life is about norms, what you are used to, what fits into your comfort zone. But some of us are so adventurous that stepping out of our comfort zones becomes a way of life.


 @Spydro I actually had to try that. I did not notice it before but from preliminary observations it seems that I can only do that properly with my left hand. The right does not feel comfortable at all. I am right handed btw. I used to drive professionally (no not racing cars but rather large vehicles). I drove a lot and I think that it just became second nature to turn into the left lane because of the amount of driving I did at the time. I have since learned to adapt after driving in Africa, where sometimes you drive on the left hand side and sometimes you drive on the right hand side, on the same road. I can now also drive my wife's automatic car with out stomping on the brake trying looking for the clutch pedal and I don`t turn on the windscreen wipers in my car when trying to indicate after driving the work vehicle for a while. I still have to work on the nose picking though

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus

My happy place. Ladybrand Guest House.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Camping weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## E.T.

Andre said:


> Camping weekend.



Jeez @Andre that looks awesome, where is that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

E.T. said:


> Jeez @Andre that looks awesome, where is that?


About 20 kms outside Citrusdal.
http://cedarescape.co.za/page/rivercamp/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, stunning @Andre
Looks so peaceful there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Making me hungry @Petrus !!
Nice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Time for a breakfast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Time for a breakfast.
> View attachment 83992



I'm hungry! 

Don't you like Fire Button on your REO's @Petrus?


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hungry!
> 
> Don't you like Fire Button on your REO's @Petrus?


I know @Rob Fisher I must make a plan, but dann she vapes sooo good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Double Shot Latte

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Double Shot Latte
> View attachment 84004



@Petrus I can't live with a buttonless REO... sending you a very small parcel on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
You are classic
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hotel - morning coffee , Huntsman in the REO Mini 

Reading about you guys anticipating the P67s. And chucking at the commentary. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

While it isn't MY Reo, I figured this is still the right thread because I'm out and about with A Reo...




Stuck doing someone else's job today inside an office, so this beaut is doing a perfect job with the stealthing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> While it isn't MY Reo, I figured this is still the right thread because I'm out and about with A Reo...
> 
> View attachment 85769
> 
> 
> Stuck doing someone else's job today inside an office, so this beaut is doing a perfect job with the stealthing!


Looks like you are browsing a forum instead of working

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Looks like you are browsing a forum instead of working


It's the same thing IMO! 

Yesterday I sent myself two mails from my cell...

One was a picture meant for the forum, one was an IRP6 for my tax person. I forwarded the wrong mail to them and got a reply of, "That's a great beard but please get your forms to us before tomorrow.". It was a little embarrasing!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> It's the same thing IMO!
> 
> Yesterday I sent myself two mails from my cell...
> 
> One was a picture meant for the forum, one was an IRP6 for my tax person. I forwarded the wrong mail to them and got a reply of, "That's a great beard but please get your forms to us before tomorrow.". It was a little embarrasing!


Well at least they didn't drop the value of your return!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> While it isn't MY Reo, I figured this is still the right thread because I'm out and about with A Reo...
> 
> View attachment 85769
> 
> 
> Stuck doing someone else's job today inside an office, so this beaut is doing a perfect job with the stealthing!



Glad you enjoying the Reo @Stosta ,
Its the worst when you mail the wrong items to the wrong people.

Remember last year when the Hockey mom sent her nice Selfie on a Hockey Group thinking she was sending it to Hubby

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> Glad you enjoying the Reo @Stosta ,
> Its the worst when you mail the wrong items to the wrong people.
> 
> Remember last year when the Hockey mom sent her nice Selfie on a Hockey Group thinking she was sending it to Hubby


Hahaha! That was almost me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

My favourite place #Ladybrand Guest House

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Out and about in my own back yard, sunflower came up from one of the parrot's seeds and I let it be.



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos

I take my son horse riding every Sunday. Today he was more interested in playing in the puddles and mud than riding. Also the horse was very happy to play in the puddles and not be ridden!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Out and about with Rob's REO...




I was told I was going out to get breakfast, and now I'm watching horses... I hate horses...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Out and about with Rob's REO...
> 
> View attachment 87139
> 
> 
> I was told I was going out to get breakfast, and now I'm watching horses... I hate horses...



Lol @Stosta 
Nice picture though. Thanks for sharing. Reo looks super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Stosta said:


> Out and about with Rob's REO...
> 
> View attachment 87139
> 
> 
> I was told I was going out to get breakfast, and now I'm watching horses... I hate horses...



Did you at least get breakfast?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> Did you at least get breakfast?


I did! Two hours after I was supposed to though, and that time was spent surrounded by these vicious beasts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Taking @Poppie out for a Wimpy breakfast....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Taking @Poppie out for a Wimpy breakfast....
> 
> View attachment 87897


Pedantic me wants to point out that breakfast after ten is called Brunch... LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Pedantic me wants to point out that breakfast after ten is called Brunch... LOL
> 
> Regards


Have you never heard of 2nd breakfast or elevensies?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Have you never heard of 2nd breakfast or elevensies?
> View attachment 87903


News to me.

Although I am possibly as much a nerd as one can be, and share more in common with Sheldon Cooper than I would like to admit, superheroes, hobbits and star wars leaves me unimpressed. I find it impossible to stay awake watching a movie containing any of those. Maybe because my nerdyness does not originate from a superior intelligence...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Life's Good

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks amazing @Petrus 
Cherry Blonde and all!


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @Petrus
> Cherry Blonde and all!


Yes, Cherry Blonde and Jan Pampoen is two excellent ale's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Went and watch the Blue Man Group this evening with the Wife and sister in law and brother in law. What a entertaining show.
A must if you enjoy something different.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> Life's Good
> 
> View attachment 87971
> View attachment 87972



Oh man! It's not often I would prefer the burger over the beer... But that just looks incredible!!! 



Clouds4Days said:


> Went and watch the Blue Man Group this evening with the Wife and sister in law and brother in law. What a entertaining show.
> A must if you enjoy something different.
> View attachment 88028
> 
> 
> View attachment 88031
> 
> 
> View attachment 88029



Very jelly!

I've always wanted to see them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> Oh man! It's not often I would prefer the burger over the beer... But that just looks incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very jelly!
> 
> I've always wanted to see them!


@Stosta ,I must admit, after that burger and beer I had one massive carb load. But on the bright side, that Dorito's cheese burger is out of this world, may I call it a "signature" dish of The Cabin Farm Stall.


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> @Stosta ,I must admit, after that burger and beer I had one massive carb load. But on the bright side, that Dorito's cheese burger is out of this world, may I call it a "signature" dish of The Cabin Farm Stall.


I don't know what a carb is so luckily I don't have to worry... 

I saved the picture and sent it to all the ladies dieting in my office, and now they're all sulking!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> I don't know what a carb is so luckily I don't have to worry...
> 
> I saved the picture and sent it to all the ladies dieting in my office, and now they're all sulking!


That is the way to go @Stosta , you must make their Monday even worse..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> That is the way to go @Stosta , you must make their Monday even worse..


I do have a reputation for being a stirrer... I believe there is an Afrikaans expression, something about throwing a rock in a bush and seeing what comes out, or something like that. I will make it my personal life motto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

On "Safari" with a Bosnian, and Irishman, and Belgian Hubby

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Winner photo @Caramia 
Just epic!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Winner photo @Caramia
> Just epic!!!


Thank you @Silver, it is not everyday the family comes to visit, Hubby's kid brother (left front) stays and works in Ireland, so does the rest his family (dad and middle brother) who will be here next week. Shame, these okes were so shiny when they got off the plane, getting a little colour (although pinkish) now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Silver, it is not everyday the family comes to visit, Hubby's kid brother (left front) stays and works in Ireland, so does the rest his family (dad and middle brother) who will be here next week. Shame, these okes were so shiny when they got off the plane, getting a little colour (although pinkish) now



haha , love how you quoted the "Safari" bit. 

That's great man , rocking the black SL , I'm the Yan today with Astrid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Daniel said:


> haha , love how you quoted the "Safari" bit.
> 
> That's great man , rocking the black SL , I'm the Yan today with Astrid


Lol, yes, everything in an open truck, with tall grass, lion, zebra, cheetah, etc., and wide expanses in Africa, is mos a "Safari"
Sounds cool, enjoy your Astrid, at least I won't bother you again to sell me one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

We waiting for the wildlife @Caramia 
Show us an ellie!


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> We waiting for the wildlife @Caramia
> Show us an ellie!


I only got some lions and a couple of tourists
But will hopefully do better in the next week or so in my search the perfect pics of Masthulele (ellie) and Scarface (Leopard).
I might have a couple on my hard drive, but that is sifting through around 40k wildlife pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Some more (yes, 'twas the mornin' after), brêkkie:


Specially for @Silver :


Some more Reo (lunch):


Dinner:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Oh wow, thats awesome @Caramia 
Thanks!
Lion is lovely!
By the way, thats an 18mg lion.... Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thats awesome @Caramia
> Thanks!
> Lion is lovely!
> By the way, thats an 18mg lion.... Hehe


Thanx @Silver!
And he is still the "baby" in the pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Some more (yes, 'twas the mornin' after), brêkkie:
> View attachment 88176
> 
> Specially for @Silver :
> View attachment 88177
> 
> Some more Reo (lunch):
> View attachment 88178
> 
> Dinner:
> View attachment 88179
> 
> View attachment 88180


What amazing pics @Caramia !! The REO is looking great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

The REO was in my jacket pocket, so technically with me:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Time to test some Japan Prime Brew.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Time for some Ale. @Christos, the coffee thing.....hehe.... will try it next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

@Christos, I remember the coffee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, I remember the coffee
> View attachment 89068


I see you and I raise you a mild bourbon.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

@Christos is in the lead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos is in the lead


Im going to fold this round as I have lots of work for the morning and don't want to have a cloudy head

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Working hard and trying a different atty today...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DoubleD

Stosta said:


> Working hard and trying a different atty today...
> 
> View attachment 89591



Smoothest atty Ive ever vaped well if thats a Nuppin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> Working hard and trying a different atty today...
> 
> View attachment 89591


Wow, beautiful, the Reo Grand will always be my NR1 device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

DoubleD said:


> Smoothest atty Ive ever vaped well if thats a Nuppin



It is indeed! I prefer the flavour in the Divo, but now that you mentioned "smoothness" the Nuppin does seem to have something special about it!



Petrus said:


> Wow, beautiful, the Reo Grand will always be my NR1 device.



It really is an incredible device, the simplicity and reliability of this thing really just blows my mind!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Stosta said:


> It is indeed! I prefer the flavour in the Divo, but now that you mentioned "smoothness" the Nuppin does seem to have something special about it!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is an incredible device, the simplicity and reliability of this thing really just blows my mind!




Yeah bud, I've never vaped a smoother vape than I have on the Nuppin, try matching coil builds on different attys, regardless of the deciding factor, the Nuppin will be smooth AF over the rest. It truly is one of those special attys' you come across. 
When I'm able to again, I'll be hunting one for myself 






Petrus said:


> Wow, beautiful, the Reo Grand will always be my NR1 device.



I'll never sell my SL Grands, my white SL has been in daily use for almost 2years, never missed a beat  Huge love to the Grand

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro

DoubleD said:


> Smoothest atty Ive ever vaped well if thats a Nuppin





Stosta said:


> It is indeed! I prefer the flavour in the Divo, but now that you mentioned "smoothness" the Nuppin does seem to have something special about it!
> 
> It really is an incredible device, the simplicity and reliability of this thing really just blows my mind!



I used to agree with your take on the Nuppin' 110% (why I have enough of them for my four P67's and four Mech Woodvil's). But I have found a much smoother and more enjoyable vape for my vaping style on these Reos in the Kryten's (that are well on their way to replacing the Nuppin's). I like them the best on the P67's though, so may be in the hunt for at least two more P67's. 

The front 4 of all my gear right now...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

If I can't get a Ale so a Stout must do. But the vape is super.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia

All Belgian:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## E.T.

Caramia said:


> All Belgian:
> View attachment 89627
> View attachment 89628


@Caramia please stop posting pics of that mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> If I can't get a Ale so a Stout must do. But the vape is super.
> View attachment 89622



That's a first world problem right there, when you have to drink a stout instead of an ale! 



Caramia said:


> All Belgian:
> View attachment 89627
> View attachment 89628



Looks great @Caramia ! Belgian beers have a knack for giving me a serious klap!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> That's a first world problem right there, when you have to drink a stout instead of an ale!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great @Caramia ! Belgian beers have a knack for giving me a serious klap!


LOL! Only the Duvel so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Off to Millstream for a few days to get some Fly Fishing done. A friend of mine and myself decide we will go there on our bikes as we have not ridden for about a year. Off road most of the way and meet up with the ladies there.
Stopped at a lovely little place in Waterval Boven for lunch. The place is called Leah's Place and is run from her home by a very energetic lady called....wait for it.....Leah
(The Reo is there)






Finally we arrived at Millstream and it was time to relax with a Black Dog Whisky. It's not a whisky I would buy but hey it was poured for me.



And to answer that question that someone is going to ask.....yes I caught about 7 in the few hours I actually fished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Awesome @GregF
Thanks for sharing

I spent quite a while trying to find the Reo in the first pic - then I saw the second pic - haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> Awesome @GregF
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I spent quite a while trying to find the Reo in the first pic - then I saw the second pic - haha.


Yup I thought as much, thats why I had the close up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Back at it @Petrus and not messing around tonight!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Back at it @Petrus and not messing around tonight!
> View attachment 89995


@Christos, you are surely a winner my friend


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, you are surely a winner my friend


Thanks @Petrus. My mom keeps telling me that too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Picture I took last weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Shouldn't you be sleeping @Caramia ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping @Caramia ?


Nope @Christos, had my "beauty sleep" in this afternoon.
But I will post some more poneh-and-Reo pics later today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> Nope @Christos, had my "beauty sleep" in this afternoon.
> But I will post some more poneh-and-Reo pics later today


Fair enough.


----------



## Christos

@Petrus why are you awake so early?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> @Petrus why are you awake so early?


@Christos why don't you ever sleep?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> @Christos why don't you ever sleep?!


Sauron never sleeps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Picture I took last weekend.
> View attachment 90019



Always like pictures that show SA scenery... the Reo makes it even better.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Always like pictures that show SA scenery... the Reo makes it even better.


I should actually use my camera more often and stop taking crappy phone photos!


----------



## Christos

@Spydro, a glorious morning photo from my balcony.



One of the joys of living so close to nature...


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> @Christos why don't you ever sleep?!



Sleep is grossly over rated.



Christos said:


> Sauron never sleeps



Spydro almost never sleeps either. But that's typical of us Sindoyens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Sleep is grossly over rated.
> 
> 
> 
> Spydro almost never sleeps either. But that's typical of us Sindoyens.


If I want to get over 3 hours continuous sleep I either have to drink or exercise excessively and that's also more of a guideline than a rule.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> Sleep is grossly over rated.
> 
> 
> 
> Spydro almost never sleeps either. But that's typical of us Sindoyens.


What is a Sindoyen? I tried to Google it and I just get links to your posts on here!


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> @Spydro, a glorious morning photo from my balcony.
> View attachment 90026
> 
> 
> One of the joys of living so close to nature...
> View attachment 90027
> View attachment 90028
> View attachment 90029


**** my ******* *** that's ******* terrifying!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> One of the joys of living so close to nature...



Aaah ........ common house button spider *(Latrodectus geometricus)* and the rain spider *(Palystes superciliosus).*
Both frequent visitors at my home as well. The rain spider however is always welcome since he loves mosquitoes and is non-toxic but the button spider is another cup of tea.


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> What is a Sindoyen? I tried to Google it and I just get links to your posts on here!


I think its the family name...


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Aaah ........ common house button spider *(Latrodectus geometricus)* and the rain spider *(Palystes superciliosus).*
> Both frequent visitors at my home as well. The rain spider however is always welcome since he loves mosquitoes and is non-toxic but the button spider is another cup of tea.


The rain spiders get let out peacefully where the button spiders get the sole of the shoe! 

Unfortunately with a little child around I have to kill the button spiders as they pose a threat. 
Just a short while ago I was letting a bat that found his way inside out peacefully


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> the button spiders get the sole of the shoe


Love nature but that is what I also do. Only problem I have with rain spiders is that their favourite meal are geckos which I like a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Love nature but that is what I also do. Only problem I have with rain spiders is that their favourite meal are geckos which I like a lot.


You can come stock up on the gecko's here  They are everywhere. 
The gecko's give me a shock often as you don't expect them to be hanging around under your laptop when getting ready to go to the office!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> What is a Sindoyen? I tried to Google it and I just get links to your posts on here!



We are sworn to secrecy, sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> @Spydro, a glorious morning photo from my balcony.
> View attachment 90026
> 
> 
> One of the joys of living so close to nature...
> View attachment 90027
> View attachment 90028
> View attachment 90029



I no longer live on the edge of the city where my son called my ranch house Wild Kingdom for reason. But I do live in the inner city ranch area, and still share my bungalow/outdoor space with some of the same species. Of the 4 pit vipers the Mojave Green is the most aggressive, and with it's Type A venom the most dangerous snake in the US. Bark scorpions are the only species that can kill a small child or old person in the US, and every spring to fall I get dozens of them inside my bungalow that prowl around in the dark. Since I never wear shoes indoors I often step on them, occasionally brush them off walls with a bare shoulder, or have one scurry across my body when sitting/lying idle in the dark sometimes. So far none have nailed me before I grabbed them and squashed them with my fingers. I also get my share of Black Widows and Brown Recluse spiders that live in my bungalow with me, and a few tarantulas as well outside, but they are not a threat if you know how to handle them. Now and then a stray coyote or bobcat visits here as well (a couple of coyote packs and a big male bobcat were year-round residents at my ranch house though... and I had stray coyote packs attack me twice while living there, but knew how to handle them). I don't rate any of them as a major concern. I assume just like there in SA with far more dangerous species overall than in the US, when they are critters that you have lived around all your life you respect them, but if you know them well you have no fear of them. 

The many years I lived in the Rockies close encounters with much bigger dangerous species was pretty common because I spent so much time out in the wilderness. Bison, Moose, Elk and in my face encounters with Grizzly's dozens of times (but the black bears were never a concern). Even had a cougar get nasty with me once that I punched in the nose and sent packing. But I had also lived around them half my life, knew they ways, their triggers and so knew how to diffuse the encounters. Now that area is overran with wolf packs again thanks to GOV reintroduction that has increased the numbers so significantly that it has made them one of the top two most dangerous animals in that area (along with the bison).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> I no longer live on the edge of the city where my son called my ranch house Wild Kingdom for reason. But I do live in the inner city ranch area, and still share my bungalow/outdoor space with some of the same species. Of the 4 pit vipers the Mojave Green is the most aggressive, and with it's Type A venom the most dangerous snake in the US. Bark scorpions are the only species that can kill a small child or old person in the US, and every spring to fall I get dozens of them inside my bungalow that prowl around in the dark. Since I never wear shoes indoors I often step on them, occasionally brush them off walls with a bare shoulder, or have one scurry across my body when sitting/lying idle in the dark sometimes. So far none have nailed me before I grabbed them and squashed them with my fingers. I also get my share of Black Widows and Brown Recluse spiders that live in my bungalow with me, and a few tarantulas as well outside, but they are not a threat if you know how to handle them. Now and then a stray coyote or bobcat visits here as well (a couple of coyote packs and a big male bobcat were year-round residents at my ranch house though... and I had stray coyote packs attack me twice while living there, but knew how to handle them). I don't rate any of them as a major concern. I assume just like there in SA with far more dangerous species overall than in the US, when they are critters that you have lived around all your life you respect them, but if you know them well you have no fear of them.
> 
> The many years I lived in the Rockies close encounters with much bigger dangerous species was pretty common because I spent so much time out in the wilderness. Bison, Moose, Elk and in my face encounters with Grizzly's dozens of times (but the black bears were never a concern). Even had a cougar get nasty with me once that I punched in the nose and sent packing. But I had also lived around them half my life, knew they ways, their triggers and so knew how to diffuse the encounters. Now that area is overran with wolf packs again thanks to GOV reintroduction that has increased the numbers so significantly that it has made them one of the top two most dangerous animals in that area (along with the bison).


I have scorpions coming out of the bathtub drain holes occasionally and I have found one under the bed.

I dont know what type of scorpions they are but they do not seem to be the dangerous kind. Also I have not come across an adult scorpion yet  perhaps these juveniles ventured to far out from the beaten path.





Snakes - I run a generator at least once a month hoping the vibrations keep them out.

The wild animals seem to keep to themselves but the only ones that bother me frequently are the porcupine that eat my shrubs and set of my alarm sensors between 2am and 4am in the summer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> I have scorpions coming out of the bathtub drain holes occasionally and I have found one under the bed.
> 
> I dont know what type of scorpions they are but they do not seem to be the dangerous kind. Also I have not come across an adult scorpion yet  perhaps these juveniles ventured to far out from the beaten path.
> View attachment 90056
> View attachment 90057
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes - I run a generator at least once a month hoping the vibrations keep them out.
> 
> The wild animals seem to keep to themselves but the only ones that bother me frequently are the porcupine that eat my shrubs and set of my alarm sensors between 2am and 4am in the summer.



Probably Uroplectes sp. those are the adults ; )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Probably Uroplectes sp. those are the adults ; )


That's good to know.


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I have scorpions coming out of the bathtub drain holes occasionally and I have found one under the bed.
> 
> I dont know what type of scorpions they are but they do not seem to be the dangerous kind. Also I have not come across an adult scorpion yet  perhaps these juveniles ventured to far out from the beaten path.
> View attachment 90056
> View attachment 90057
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes - I run a generator at least once a month hoping the vibrations keep them out.
> 
> The wild animals seem to keep to themselves but the only ones that bother me frequently are the porcupine that eat my shrubs and set of my alarm sensors between 2am and 4am in the summer.



We have around 2 dozen species of scorpions in Nevada. I have been stung endless times by some of the other species with no ill effects... more like bee stings to me which also don't bother me.

I sometimes find a bunch of juvenile bark scorpions together that are only about 1/2" long with the "tail" laid out flat behind them. But most of these found in my place are a bit smaller than full grown. Matters not the size though, even babies have potent venom. 

Bark Scorpions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Spydro said:


> We have around 2 dozen species of scorpions in Nevada. I have been stung endless times by some of the other species with no ill effects... more like bee stings to me which also don't bother me.
> 
> I sometimes find a bunch of juvenile bark scorpions together that are only about 1/2" long with the "tail" laid out flat behind them. But most of these found in my place are a bit smaller than full grown. Matters not the size though, even babies have potent venom.
> 
> Bark Scorpions...
> View attachment 90072




Love me some bark scorpions, was offered four of them a few years back but didn't really have room, and luckily I didn't because the selller was later busted for dealing in local invertebrates. 

I had a permit to keep and breed these, so long as I didn't sell them:
(not my pic) Parabuthus Transvaalicus




Unfortunately with all the load shedding my heating was out of whack during winter and a bunch died, I was just too heart broken to start over, and gave the survivors to a friend who studies them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Time for Guinness:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Empty nest, the family's all gone back to Ireland:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> Empty nest, the family's all gone back to Ireland:
> View attachment 90303
> View attachment 90304
> 
> View attachment 90305


That way too little gin to appreciate!
I prefer 1 little can of tonic to carry me over 3 gins.
Also no lemon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> That way too little gin to appreciate!
> I prefer 1 little can of tonic to carry me over 3 gins.
> Also no lemon


OHMYGOSH!!
I have so savour this one, a very special prezzie


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> OHMYGOSH!!
> I have so savour this one, a very special prezzie


The only way to appreciate a bottle (and it's effects) is to consume it (preferably with company) in about an hour and with lemon if it happens to be gin!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> The only way to appreciate a bottle (and it's effects) is to consume it (preferably with company) in about an hour and with lemon if it happens to be gin!


Hmmm, you do have a point there, company is Hubby (and he is on Captain & Coka Cola), en me haz no lemon though, so tonic it is...


----------



## Andre

@rogue zombie's Plum Brulee is even more divine at 10 000 metres!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> @rogue zombie's Plum Brulee is even more divine at 10 000 metres!


Bon voyage @Andre

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> @rogue zombie's Plum Brulee is even more divine at 10 000 metres!





Andre said:


> @rogue zombie's Plum Brulee is even more divine at 10 000 metres!



Destination Paris... Oh it's a tough life


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Destination Paris... Oh it's a tough life


Lol, just passing through Charles de Gaulle airport to take the fast train to Brussels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, just passing through Charles de Gaulle airport to take the fast train to Brussels.



Wishing you a safe trip @Andre !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Me, my daughter and a Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Memories of a good weekend now past, back to the grindstone for poor ol' Stosta...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

At my favourite place. A lovely autumn day for a braai.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Time for some Chinese food.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

What a way to end a exceptional lunch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> Time for some Chinese food.
> View attachment 92469
> View attachment 92470
> View attachment 92471
> View attachment 92472



Had 5 Chinese meals delivered yesterday (Saturday), so that will also be today's table fare. It wasn't "out and about", so no pictures were taken. Was just another case of any excuse to not have to go food shopping when there is no food at all left in the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## E.T.

Knysna reo and lots of alcohol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

E.T. said:


> Knysna reo and lots of alcohol
> View attachment 92474



I won't ever get to SA, but Knysna and the Garden Route would be in my top three things to see and do there (from a list of at least dozens of things).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> I won't ever get to SA, but Knysna and the Garden Route would be in my top three things to see and do there (from a list of at least dozens of things).



@Spydro - i am confident you would just love Kynsna and the Garden Route area. Such a beautiful part of the country, your top three list sounds to be very accurate and good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Black beer and some REO love!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> Black beer and some REO love!!
> 
> View attachment 92930


@Stosta, two of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out but not so about (my patio) with the REO. Camel Thorn wood fired braai and the REO. Going where few mods would dare. This ones for @KZOR . I love braaing with Camel Thorn and you guys down in the Cape are so lucky. Here I have to wait for my local liquor store to get and then buy 10+ bundles to last me long enough till they get more. Thats if and when they get more. When I visited Cape Town last December they were selling Camel Thorn at the Engen 1Stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 94327
> 
> 
> Out but not so about (my patio) with the REO. Camel Thorn wood fired braai and the REO. Going where few mods would dare. This ones for @KZOR . I love braaing with Camel Thorn and you guys down in the Cape are so lucky. Here I have to wait for my local liquor store to get and then buy 10+ bundles to last me long enough till they get more. Thats if and when they get more. When I visited Cape Town last December they were selling Camel Thorn at the Engen 1Stop.


It is not Camel Thorn,it is Kameel Doring

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> It is not Camel Thorn,it is Kameel Doring


But it is some of the HE stuff to Braai with. Specially for some nice Lamb Tjops

Real Authentic Sekelbos is also a winner


----------



## SAVapeGear

But it is truly the smell when lighting up these HE fire woods.

Specially when you sit in the Bosveld.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

SAVapeGear said:


> It is not Camel Thorn,it is Kameel Doring



I think @Blu_Marlin got mixed up with Camel Toe  - it's Kameel Doring!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Pics of camel toe @Blu_Marlin or the fines master is going to show himself...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> Pics of camel toe @Blu_Marlin or the fines master is going to show himself...


You asked and I will oblige 


Not quite Rob's Lounge material though

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Blu_Marlin said:


> You asked and I will oblige
> View attachment 94424
> 
> Not quite Rob's Lounge material though


Now that's a camel toe!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

SAVapeGear said:


> It is not Camel Thorn,it is Kameel Doring


I had a good laugh today with the guy that supplies the wood. I asked him about Camel Thorn and he paused for a second and then burst out laughing when he realized I was talking about. 



SAVapeGear said:


> But it is some of the HE stuff to Braai with. Specially for some nice Lamb Tjops
> 
> Real Authentic Sekelbos is also a winner


Those are the only wood I use to braai. Apart from the taste and smell of Kameel Doring I would swear that the fire burns at over 700 degrees C. That and when I used to get a regular supply of Karoo lamb it was a match made in heaven.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Sorry @Blu_Marlin I couldn't resist...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Tickle, my SL/LP clear-coated Coppervein Grand camping in Florida.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Mini Love. This one is for you @Caramia

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Aaaaw, thanx @Petrus - three of my favourites (including the Cream Soda)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thunper and Reo Red at Skukuza

Lovely here. Quite cool and overcast. 

Reos rock! Even in the bush !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Oh my word !!!!! 

Reo RM2 and cheetahs! 

Too beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Thunper and Reo Red at Skukuza
> 
> Lovely here. Quite cool and overcast.
> 
> Reos rock! Even in the bush !
> 
> View attachment 98577





Silver said:


> Oh my word !!!!!
> 
> Reo RM2 and cheetahs!
> 
> Too beautiful
> 
> View attachment 98603



Kruger was a destination I had hoped to see in my lifetime. Always enjoy pictures, videos of Cheetah's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Oh my word !!!!!
> 
> Reo RM2 and cheetahs!
> 
> Too beautiful
> 
> View attachment 98603


What a spot! Nice one @Silver !

If you get the chance while you're up there you must go see Moholoholo...

http://www.moholoholo.co.za/

Kruger is amazing, but this experience was incredible!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> What a spot! Nice one @Silver !
> 
> If you get the chance while you're up there you must go see Moholoholo...
> 
> http://www.moholoholo.co.za/
> 
> Kruger is amazing, but this experience was incredible!



Thanks @Stosta - it wasnt hard to spot - haha
We drove down the road and my mom says she thinks its monkeys or babboons sitting on the street sign post. When we drove up to it we were shocked. Very rare sighting for us. Never seen it so close on a street sign - and for about an hour!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

And there was a third cheetah lying in the road. Had to get a shot with reo black aka Thunper

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

You wont believe it

That third cheetah was on the sign post as well. 
All three were sitting there together. Then soon after we approached, this one jumped off and casually plonked itself in the road a few metres away from the car. It lay there like a lord for quite a while.

Massive excitement - my gosh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Some amazing photo's there @Silver. I cant wait till the cold subsides and the fasting month ends so I can take the boys (and mods) out and about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Thanks @Stosta - it wasnt hard to spot - haha
> We drove down the road and my mom says she thinks its monkeys or babboons sitting on the street sign post. When we drove up to it we were shocked. Very rare sighting for us. Never seen it so close on a street sign - and for about an hour!!


Lovely sighting @Silver! My home, Kruger, basically grew up there, and doing my Honorary Ranger's this year.
Street signs are also called "Padpredikante"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Lovely sighting @Silver! My home, Kruger, basically grew up there, and doing my Honorary Ranger's this year.
> Street signs are also called "Padpredikante"



Thanks @Caramia !
Well if you are doing honorary ranger then that is just epic!
I think we need to do a Kruger Vape Meet - hehe

Lol on padpredikante.
Hierdie predikant was a baai mooi "perch" vir die twee kaaitjies

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex

One of the best places to visit, enjoy a relaxing vacation with the fam @Silver. 

And keep posting those great photo's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Thanks @Caramia !
> Well if you are doing honorary ranger then that is just epic!
> I think we need to do a Kruger Vape Meet - hehe
> 
> Lol on padpredikante.
> Hierdie predikant was a baai mooi "perch" vir die twee kaaitjies


A Kruger Vape Meet = Amaze-balls!
Yep, that was they are called in Afrikaans, and always been a perfect "perch" for a lot of the Park's inhabitants.

Have you guys been to Nkhuhlu? 
Just want to know if the baboons are still such a menace... Naughty buggers who would raid the shop and steal people's food out of their hands. We haven't been to the "zoo" or the south in quite some years, Skukuza has always been a favourite, but too commercialised lately, so we'd rather stay in Pretoriuskop and travel from there.
Up central and North are a couple of best kept secrets, and are blissful even in peak season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Morning drive 

Sunrise




We went back to the 'padpredikant' @Caramia. Unfortunately the cheetahs were not there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Morning drive
> 
> Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 98687
> 
> 
> We went back to the 'padpredikant' @Caramia. Unfortunately the cheetahs were not there
> 
> View attachment 98688


Still amazingly beautiful, thanx @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This morning at the Transport dam. 

No animals but very peaceful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> This morning at the Transport dam.
> 
> No animals but very peaceful.
> 
> View attachment 98703


Surely there is a wild animal behind that reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Surely there is a wild animal behind that reo



Probably lots of snakes and scorpions
And maybe some other small ground animals
Lots of birds no doubt

But I did a scan with the Binoculars and there were no larger mammals present!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Probably lots of snakes and scorpions
> And maybe some other small ground animals
> Lots of birds no doubt
> 
> But I did a scan with the Binoculars and there were no larger mammals present!


I meant behind the reo... not in front..
Also there is a large mammal holding the camera...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

PS 

This transport dam is quite famous. Google "Battle of the Kruger" - thats the remarkable video where the buffalo was saving a little buffalo (if i recall) from crocs and lions.

My mom says in all the years she has been visiting the park she cant recall not seeing animals at Transport dam. So it was quite rare this morning. Maybe all the rains mean the animals dont need to hang out as much at the dams...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Probably lots of snakes and scorpions
> And maybe some other small ground animals
> Lots of birds no doubt
> 
> But I did a scan with the Binoculars and there were no larger mammals present!


Other than the large mammal behind the Reo, as @Christos said!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Reo Black and Reo Red

Braai time - this time with normal wood

Bliss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Probably lots of snakes and scorpions
> And maybe some other small ground animals
> Lots of birds no doubt
> 
> But I did a scan with the Binoculars and there were no larger mammals present!


Did you turn the binoculars around?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

A little late, but better late than never
Mothers day outing at the Black Horse Brewery out near Magalies.
Beer tasting starter



Eisbein Mains



Really delicious and soooo filling that there was no place for dessert.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF

Blu_Marlin said:


> A little late, but better late than never
> Mothers day outing at the Black Horse Brewery out near Magalies.
> Beer tasting starter
> View attachment 99799
> 
> 
> Eisbein Mains
> View attachment 99800
> 
> 
> Really delicious and soooo filling that there was no place for dessert.



There is always space for desert


----------



## Blu_Marlin

At the Smoke House and Grill in Fourways.
Chilli cheese fries and BBQ wings starter.



Dry rubbed and smoked beef ribs as well as serving of baby back ribs in the background.



Peanut butter icecream and butterscotch for dessert.



If you are ever in the Fourways/Montecasino area, do yourself a favour and stop by this place. You wont be dissapointed. Their ribs with

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

GregF said:


> There is always space for desert


 In most cases that would be true but when it comes to a good Eisbein, pudding stands no chance in the fight for tummy space.. Still looking for a good Bavarian potato dumpling locally though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and about at The Rib Shack in Olivedale. ChiCho Gumbo with a side of BBQ wings. Not sure about the authenticity of the Gumbo but it was delicious.




A really nice oddball menu that you dont see everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> A little late, but better late than never
> Mothers day outing at the Black Horse Brewery out near Magalies.
> Beer tasting starter
> View attachment 99799
> 
> 
> Eisbein Mains
> View attachment 99800
> 
> 
> Really delicious and soooo filling that there was no place for dessert.



Love it when the Reo jumps on the plate @Blu_Marlin !
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

White vs. White

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Jan Pampoen Time Again, damn It's a

good Ale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

And then it's time to eat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Petrus said:


> And then it's time to eat.
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715



What a yummy looking meal man. I haven't eaten in 13 hours. I'm actually looking forward to my dry room service burger because I've got no energy to go out and get a real meal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Amir said:


> What a yummy looking meal man. I haven't eaten in 13 hours. I'm actually looking forward to my dry room service burger because I've got no energy to go out and get a real meal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir, I must admit the burgers of The Cabin is always very jummy


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> And then it's time to eat.
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715



Lovely @Petrus
Tasty looking - and very colourful
Also like the little potjie in the back - hehe

Nou is ek honger!!


----------



## KB_314

Petrus said:


> And then it's time to eat.
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715
> View attachment 100715


Super series @Petrus - and that OL16 @hands drip tip is very slick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Petrus said:


> @Amir, I must admit the burgers of The Cabin is always very jummy



I really am a burger and pizza kinda guy. It's my fall back when the menu just seems too complicated and the hungry makes the writing all blurry and stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, this one is for you. Reo's on standby...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo that looks so good. This is my starter.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Oh my hat @Petrus now I'm hungry!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

DoubleD said:


> Oh my hat @Petrus now I'm hungry!!


Some pork belly ribs and lamb sosaties..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo that looks so good. This is my starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if you plan on showing us the Reo with your main you might be forgiven by the fines masters.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Wow, what a exceptional wine. So good with a tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Not out.....winter is here






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

And a man must eat.......

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

A Black Reo with Jo Black.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Petrus said:


> A Black Reo with Jo Black.
> View attachment 101928


What a legendary beard!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

We took a midweek break at the Caledon Spa last week. Visited Hermanus on one of the days. 

Lunch at La Vierge winery (between Caledon and Hermanus). Awesome Pinot Noir. Great food. And that fire!






The view outside and inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> What a legendary beard!!!



Kasam better than some guys on the mimbar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Me, a Reo and some Dutch friends.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Damn, this is good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> Damn, this is good.
> View attachment 103733
> View attachment 103734


I NEED TO GET OUT THIS OFFICE AND HAVE A BEER!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> I NEED TO GET OUT THIS OFFICE AND HAVE A BEER!!!!!


@Stosta, you are more than welcome to join me for a ale........a whisky........ and a braai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, you are more than welcome to join me for a ale........a whisky........ and a braai.


On my way! Which direction do I point my car in to get to Ladybrand?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> On my way! Which direction do I point my car in to get to Ladybrand?!


From Durban..... Clarens......Ladybrand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> From Durban..... Clarens......Ladybrand


Nice! I will stop off at the Clarens Brewery on my way and full the boot of my car for us!

Google maps says I'm about 6 hours away, so I should be there in time to get some meat on the fire too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Out and about in my "stookkamer" (distillation room). Harvested honey from our bee hive today. Honeycombs dripping out through cheesecloth in the company of a Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Ooh, that is sweet @Andre !!!
awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Ooh, that is sweet @Andre !!!
> awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

@Silver that was for sure the sweetest humor I've ever read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Stosta, this one is for you. Clarens Blonde.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, this one is for you. Clarens Blonde.
> View attachment 104899


Lucky man!!!! Was it as delicious as I remember it being?!


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> Lucky man!!!! Was it as delicious as I remember it being?!


For sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

What a way to start such a beautiful Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Ale for breakfast @Petrus !


----------



## Petrus

That is the way to go @Silver, luckily my boss don't complain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Ale for breakfast @Petrus !



How can you eat on an empty stomach? ....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

So to be honest I never really understood the "high end fad"
Until one of our customers gave me this gem to use for a while.

This is the single most satisfying vaping experience I have had in my life!

12mg is just not doing it anymore.

it is save to say that I will be looking at picking one of these bad boys up in the not to distant future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

Vape_N8th said:


> View attachment 107492
> 
> So to be honest I never really understood the "high end fad"
> Until one of our customers gave me this gem to use for a while.
> 
> This is the single most satisfying vaping experience I have had in my life!
> 
> 12mg is just not doing it anymore.
> 
> it is save to say that I will be looking at picking one of these bad boys up in the not to distant future.



Great pic of the king of sqounkers and a super cute woef hahaha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Vape_N8th said:


> View attachment 107492
> 
> So to be honest I never really understood the "high end fad"
> Until one of our customers gave me this gem to use for a while.
> 
> This is the single most satisfying vaping experience I have had in my life!
> 
> 12mg is just not doing it anymore.
> 
> it is save to say that I will be looking at picking one of these bad boys up in the not to distant future.



Like the picture alot. That reo looks amazing and the woef even better. I see he is a real posser.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Doing my bit for water conservation,a new water tank for backwashing the pool.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely and hot on the beach. 

Situation calls for mechanical reliability , ruggedness and super flavour. 

Reo Red and OL16

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Lovely and hot on the beach.
> 
> Situation calls for mechanical reliability , ruggedness and super flavour.
> 
> Reo Red and OL16


Beautiful @Silver, the next one is with you and the Reo on a horse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Vape_N8th said:


> View attachment 107492
> 
> So to be honest I never really understood the "high end fad"
> Until one of our customers gave me this gem to use for a while.
> 
> This is the single most satisfying vaping experience I have had in my life!
> 
> 12mg is just not doing it anymore.
> 
> it is save to say that I will be looking at picking one of these bad boys up in the not to distant future.



I raise you a “meisiekind” jack russel photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

A good end to a good week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> A good end to a good week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats a lovely photo @Amir - but its not a Reo


----------



## Silver

Outdoor rock pool was busy with lots of kids. 

So we went to a nearby indoor pool

Reo Black came with

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thats a lovely photo @Amir - but its not a Reo



It’s this stupid Tapatalk lol. Was supposed to go in the out and about with my awesome regulated mod thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Yesterday on the 7th floor of tje Brooklyn student apartments our client is busy developing. It was super hot bit the Ice Queen keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rugged Reo Mini!

Lovely @antonherbst 

The colour of your mini and its drip tip is matchy matchy with the helmet. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The beach this morning got WAY too windy. So we left and we were a tad grumpy about that. 

So we went to this really nice restaurant for lunch. Was super. 

Pizza was awesome despite them not having avo 

BB and Reo Red came with but am posting here in Reoville because I used the Reo more over lunch

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Rugged Reo Mini!
> 
> Lovely @antonherbst
> 
> The colour of your mini and its drip tip is matchy matchy with the helmet. Hehe



The funnest thing about this reo is even thou it is so small it always attracts attention. And the matchy matcherson was not planed. 

But i am glad i took it from @Petrus the Ice Queen is stil my favorite setup. She will be coming with to the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> The funnest thing about this reo is even thou it is so small it always attracts attention. And the matchy matcherson was not planed.
> 
> But i am glad i took it from @Petrus the Ice Queen is stil my favorite setup. She will be coming with to the vape meet



Great stuff @antonherbst 
I hope you will be bringing your other gear too and that monster V8 firebreather CONSVR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Great stuff @antonherbst
> I hope you will be bringing your other gear too and that monster V8 firebreather CONSVR



Yes Dexter(Conserv mech mod) will be with me on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Great stuff @antonherbst
> I hope you will be bringing your other gear too and that monster V8 firebreather CONSVR



I would like to ask if you could bring “thumper” with as i would like to “test” a real mtl reo setup. 

But i would have to ask @TheV to be present when i take that heavy hit. He has experience in my high nic coughing resuscitation. Coke all the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I would like to ask if you could bring “thumper” with as i would like to “test” a real mtl reo setup.
> 
> But i would have to ask @TheV to be present when i take that heavy hit. He has experience in my high nic coughing resuscitation. Coke all the way.


I'll be there for the necessary support!
And by support I mean pointing and laughing just like last time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I'll be there for the necessary support!
> And by support I mean pointing and laughing just like last time



Ja i can remember. 

No sympathy shown. Just histerical laughter.


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I would like to ask if you could bring “thumper” with as i would like to “test” a real mtl reo setup.
> 
> But i would have to ask @TheV to be present when i take that heavy hit. He has experience in my high nic coughing resuscitation. Coke all the way.



Sure @antonherbst , i will bring thumper, fully loaded


----------



## Silver

After our great lunch and E-Cig Inn visit we felt in need of more 'pampering' given the dismal wind situation on the beach this morning. 

So treated the wife and I to cakes at Mugg n Bean. 

I had the caramel chocolate cake. She had the apple pie. 

You won't believe how large that slice of cake was!!! I can eat. And it was too rich and decadent for me to finish. I handed back about a third of it. Can't remember when last that happened to me. 






That's a full size plate. The slice was as long as the plate and nearly as wide. 

Not sure if this is their standard portion size or if they just liked me. Lol. But man, if you want a LARGE piece of tasty cake - go to Mugg n Bean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> After our great lunch and E-Cig Inn visit we felt in need of more 'pampering' given the dismal wind situation on the beach this morning.
> 
> So treated the wife and I to cakes at Mugg n Bean.
> 
> I had the caramel chocolate cake. She had the apple pie.
> 
> You won't believe how large that slice of cake was!!! I can eat. And it was too rich and decadent for me to finish. I handed back about a third of it. Can't remember when last that happened to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a full size plate. The slice was as long as the plate and nearly as wide.
> 
> Not sure if this is their standard portion size or if they just liked me. Lol. But man, if you want a LARGE piece of tasty cake - go to Mugg n Bean.


That looks absolutely fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Ice Queen getting the paris treatment today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

At the airport in CT. On route back to JHB. 

My favourite part .... Wimpy and chips ....

Reo Black keeping me company. Thumping along very nicely. Hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Stop and go company

The amazing Ice Queen vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

antonherbst said:


> Stop and go company
> 
> The amazing Ice Queen vape
> View attachment 114646


One can only really appreciate the compactness of this little mod by seeing it in the flesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

BumbleBee said:


> One can only really appreciate the compactness of this little mod by seeing it in the flesh



Thanks. She is an amazing vape. I am in love with this setup more than regulated devices. Smooth as f vape delivery in a small compact setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Last day of my second year at bcom class today. Reo Grand keeping me sane today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Snape of Vape

Been snowing here over the weekend so my office spot is a bit prettier today.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Not quite out and about but in at the home office doing a few things this morning. 

Reo Red and OL16 with the relatively new SS coils that are firing so beautifully!! Serving up Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco with a touch of added menthol. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF

Ready for Lesotho





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst

GregF said:


> Ready for Lesotho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



That does look ready for Lesotho. Enjoy the mountains and the good vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Only 40km to go fo a whisky.





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF

Whisky o'clock in Fouriesburg





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Oh thats just marvellous @GregF 
Enjoy the riding,the vaping and the whiskey!!


----------



## GregF

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

KZN very South Coast. Here the dogs visit the bar too. And Captain Ahab had an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

GregF said:


> Ready for Lesotho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Stunning! What's her mileage like? Finding one of these with good mileage is like finding a needle in a haystack. And if you find the needle the chances of the owner selling it are slim to none.


----------



## GregF

Spyro said:


> Stunning! What's her mileage like? Finding one of these with good mileage is like finding a needle in a haystack. And if you find the needle the chances of the owner selling it are slim to none.


I have had it for a while now. When I got it was about 50K on the clock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

GregF said:


> I have had it for a while now. When I got it was about 50K on the clock.


And now its over 100 I'll bet


----------



## GregF

Spyro said:


> And now its over 100 I'll bet


Funny you should say that. Just before this last trip there was some electrical fault and my speedo reset to 0.
So I have a brand new bike
I dont use it that much so all things being equal I know in July Last year with a major service was 62k on the clock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

@Andre 
And an elly for @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Winner winner @Caramia !
Aaah, that is just too awesome
Thank you!

Reo and Olifant looking super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - @johan - check this out

Maybe you can post us another picture of that cow in your garden meadow


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> @Andre
> And an elly for @Silver
> View attachment 118433


Hi @Caramia, that is a Mini is it not?

Regards


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> Hi @Caramia, that is a Mini is it not?
> 
> Regards


Yes, it is indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> @Andre
> And an elly for @Silver
> View attachment 118433


Good to see it in action.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> Good to see it in action.


I LOVE this little REO, it even has 6 batts of his own

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

These two get to see Kruger more than their friends and cousins:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Caramia

On the “Klip”:

At the Hamilton Rocks:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Caramia 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Caramia , wow I love it I think I must get myself a P67

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Petrus said:


> @Caramia , wow I love it I think I must get myself a P67


I reckon you should


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> @Caramia , wow I love it I think I must get myself a P67



Agree @Petrus , No Reo collection is complete without a Grand and a P67 .

I need a Reo Grand

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree @Petrus , No Reo collection is complete without a Grand and a P67 .
> 
> I need a Reo Grand



I need a mini 2.1 lp/sp


----------



## Clouds4Days

Amir said:


> I need a mini 2.1 lp/sp



I like the Mini alot too brother, but battery life is the deal breaker for me.
I could live with just a Grand as the Mini and Grand are the same Mod just use diffrent batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> I like the Mini alot too brother, but battery life is the deal breaker for me.
> I could live with just a Grand as the Mini and Grand are the same Mod just use diffrent batteries.



I want a mini dont argue with me lol... I need it for MTL vaping on a 1ohm coil. Battery and 3ml should be perfect for that requirements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree @Petrus , No Reo collection is complete without a Grand and a P67 .
> 
> I need a Reo Grand


Lol, I kept my Grands and sold all my P67's...Ook maar lekker stupid

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Lol, I kept my Grands and sold all my P67's...Ook maar lekker stupid



You sold all your P67....


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> Lol, I kept my Grands and sold all my P67's...Ook maar lekker stupid


Also sold my p67 but love my grand... prefer the lock system, size , button placement and look of the grand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Also sold my p67 but love my grand... prefer the lock system, size , button placement and look of the grand



Shes in Good hands my brother  .
I stripped her completely yesterday (except the 510) and gave her a nice electrical cleaner rub down and polished all contacts with a scotch pad and shes firing like a beast.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Good morning, on the way to work...






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

acorn said:


> Good morning, on the way to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


That is one killer setup my friend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Petrus said:


> That is one killer setup my friend.


Thanks @Petrus, Totally agree, have three of these. 2 x Hammertone SL Grands with OL16 and 1x Blue SL with OL16.

PS. You rated funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

acorn said:


> Thanks @Petrus, Totally agree, have three of these. 2 x Hammertone SL Grands with OL16 and 1x Blue SL witl OL16.
> 
> PS. You rated funny


Sorry must be Winner!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

T


Silver said:


> PS - @johan - check this out
> 
> Maybe you can post us another picture of that cow in your garden meadow


Too late - been away for a couple of weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Have not been anywhere for a while so took a lekker drive to Ceres via Worcester, De Doorns, Trompsberg Pass and ended up at the bushpup.


That little Reo Mini has not left my side for a moment since I got it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Have not been anywhere for a while so took a lekker drive to Ceres via Worcester, De Doorns, Trompsberg Pass and ended up at the bushpup.
> View attachment 121911
> 
> That little Reo Mini has not left my side for a moment since I got it.
> 
> Regards


After yesterday I think I know why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> After yesterday I think I know why.


What happened yesterday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> What happened yesterday?


I visited @antonherbst and got to try his Gloom and Reo,  man o man what an experience, but the Reo is something really special. I suppose that the difference between the two is a Porsche and a Mustang, both great but the V8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Have not been anywhere for a while so took a lekker drive to Ceres via Worcester, De Doorns, Trompsberg Pass and ended up at the bushpup.
> View attachment 121911
> 
> That little Reo Mini has not left my side for a moment since I got it.
> 
> Regards



Great one @Raindance 
Such a lovely part of the country!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Had such a cool evening and meal with a long time friend and with @Rude Rudi

Lots of great chats and laughs. Thanks Rudi it was great!

The prime rib steaks were very good! Oh and the chips were good too.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Weekend away with the wife to celebrate our anniversary.
Trusty Reo with Flave chilling by the pool side.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Weekend away with the wife to celebrate our anniversary.
> Trusty Reo with Flave chilling by the pool side.
> 
> View attachment 123671



Congrats on the anniversary @Clouds4Days 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

At Kasteelberg Country Inn in Riebeek Kasteel. Pork Belly with Crackling done right on a divine mustard sauce. Salad in place of the mash (@Rob Fisher) and caramelized red cabbage. The plate was halfway finished when I took the picture.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> At Kasteelberg Country Inn in Riebeek Kasteel. Pork Belly with Crackling done right on a divine mustard sauce. Salad in place of the mash (@Rob Fisher) and caramelized red cabbage. The plate was halfway finished when I took the picture.



What a good boy @Andre!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Kruger REOs

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Caramia 
Where are you in the Kruger?
Say hi to the Ellies for me


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Awesome @Caramia
> Where are you in the Kruger?
> Say hi to the Ellies for me


Pretoriuskop tonight, tomoz till Wednesday Skukuza for a KNP course, but all camping and loving it.
Will do, will post some pics, with my new lens, when I’m home, just for you @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Pretoriuskop tonight, tomoz till Wednesday Skukuza for a KNP course, but all camping and loving it.
> Will do, will post some pics, with my new lens, when I’m home, just for you @Silver



Ahh man !
That is just too good 
Am so jelly
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Ahh man !
> That is just too good
> Am so jelly
> Enjoy


Thanx @Silver, we are!
It’s a little cold here atm, but listening to the hyanas and lions, bush babies - it is frikken awesome!
I’ll organise something sometime if you’re fit and willing to work a bit? It is so worth it in the end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Kruger REOs
> View attachment 131860


Now how do you expect all us GProv inhabitants to compete with this. Great photo and great place to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Need I say more! Heaven in one hand!


Some diy Fidel’s Private Stock after a 4 month steep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Carnival

GORGEOUS @Room Fogger !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Need I say more! Heaven in one hand!
> View attachment 132492
> 
> Some diy Fidel’s Private Stock after a 4 month steep.



Beautifull @Room Fogger 

Reo’s and any other mech squonkers for the win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Room Fogger said:


> Need I say more! Heaven in one hand!
> View attachment 132492
> 
> Some diy Fidel’s Private Stock after a 4 month steep.



hell, the blue SL is sexy 

I want all the SL's  Every single color you get just might be enough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

DoubleD said:


> hell, the blue SL is sexy
> 
> I want all the SL's  Every single color you get just might be enough


Thanks for the kind words,@DoubleD @antonherbst @Carnival , the photo does not do it justice, there is actually glitter in the paint, will have to do a better photo with sunlight to show the real beauty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Parlin

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the kind words,@DoubleD @antonherbst @Carnival , the photo does not do it justice, there is actually glitter in the paint, will have to do a better photo with sunlight to show the real beauty.



@Room Fogger - The only way you'll truly be able to show the sparkle is with a video. Even in bright light, the glitter just shows up as random white spots. Our eyes need the movement of the mod or camera to pick up the glitter points. 

Regardless, it's a great pic you took and a really nice setup you have there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Eric Parlin said:


> @Room Fogger - The only way you'll truly be able to show the sparkle is with a video. Even in bright light, the glitter just shows up as random white spots. Our eyes need the movement of the mod or camera to pick up the glitter points.
> 
> Regardless, it's a great pic you took and a really nice setup you have there.


Thanks for the tip, I will do something soon. I also want to start with the restoration of the other one soon, still deciding what I am going to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will do something soon. I also want to start with the restoration of the other one soon, still deciding what I am going to do.



So glad you got that Blue one @Room Fogger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> So glad you got that Blue one @Room Fogger


I just could not resist, it was a deal of note, looking back at the competition by @Eric Parlin on abused Reos, and reading all of the mails, I never thought that I would own not one, but two in such a small time. Collected a Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDA last night, hoping to build on it tonight, can’t wait to try it on this one for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> I just could not resist, it was a deal of note, looking back at the competition by @Eric Parlin on abused Reos, and reading all of the mails, I never thought that I would own not one, but two in such a small time. Collected a Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDA last night, hoping to build on it tonight, can’t wait to try it on this one for sure.



So cool
Let us know how that Vapefly goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

So Ive never been lucky enough to have experienced a Reo until this morn, I didnt quite know what the hype was about, but man I tested this Little Beast Reo that @Raindance had with him this morning and WOW man, what a monster little device!!
.... Reo added to my list of "One day when Im grown up" Vape list.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> So Ive never been lucky enough to have experienced a Reo until this morn, I didnt quite know what the hype was about, but man I tested this Little Beast Reo that @Raindance had with him this morning and WOW man, what a monster little device!!
> .... Reo added to my list of "One day when Im grown up" Vape list.
> 
> View attachment 132628


It is amazing how contagious Reonitis can be. Just one puff, thats all it takes. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> It is amazing how contagious Reonitis can be. Just one puff, thats all it takes. Lol.
> 
> Regards



Reonitis
Lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> So cool
> Let us know how that Vapefly goes!


Will definately do, so far it looks good, once I get it going I am hoping it’s going to knock my socks off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Dietz said:


> So Ive never been lucky enough to have experienced a Reo until this morn, I didnt quite know what the hype was about, but man I tested this Little Beast Reo that @Raindance had with him this morning and WOW man, what a monster little device!!
> .... Reo added to my list of "One day when Im grown up" Vape list.
> 
> View attachment 132628


Nifty little RDA on there, what is it? Looks interesting and it fits perfectly with the Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> It is amazing how contagious Reonitis can be. Just one puff, thats all it takes. Lol.
> 
> Regards


Agree, it makes you buy 2 Reo’s In one month, and promise to send a biltong basket to your bank manager once he gets out of icu,  and you eat pap en tap for a couple of months. Think I have spent my vape budget untill 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Nifty little RDA on there, what is it? Looks interesting and it fits perfectly with the Reo.


McFly, 14mm bf mtl rda. Suits the Reo mini perfectly and performs great. Hoping to get a Berzerker version for the full size Reo next month. Hopefully @BumbleBee's stock lasts till then. Been afraid to look. Got the McFly from him as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> McFly, 14mm bf mtl rda. Suits the Reo mini perfectly and performs great. Hoping to get a Berzerker version for the full size Reo next month. Hopefully @BumbleBee's stock lasts till then. Been afraid to look. Got the McFly from him as well.
> 
> Regards


Going to have a look for the McFly on the site, I have a Beserker incoming via snail China mail, had I waited a day or two I would have been able to get it from @BumbleBee  will teach me a lesson not to browse the net when I’m tired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> McFly, 14mm bf mtl rda. Suits the Reo mini perfectly and performs great. Hoping to get a Berzerker version for the full size Reo next month. Hopefully @BumbleBee's stock lasts till then. Been afraid to look. Got the McFly from him as well.
> 
> Regards



I got a berserker on my reo mini and it works a charm... Quite the mission to get it set up in the first place with all the airflow options etc but once its set its delightful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> I got a berserker on my reo mini and it works a charm... Quite the mission to get it set up in the first place with all the airflow options etc but once its set its delightful


If I battle I will know who to call for assistance, and it won’t be Batman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Room Fogger said:


> If I battle I will know who to call for assistance, and it won’t be Batman.



Or Ghost Busters ? 

Also waiting on my Berserker RDA to arrive with the canoe .... Bilquis will be resurrected!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Some Reo love today with the new Galaxies MTL rda, setting opened up full to do some restricted DL vaping. Really good so far


Weather report for today, CLOUDY and flavourfull!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Went on a 4X4 trip in Grabouw yesterday. First time the REO's joined.





Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Raindance !
The rugged Reos look very much at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

It spoil myself Friday, so instead of bringing my dog with on “bring your dog to work today”, I brought my Reo, makes me howl like a dog when it’s not around.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Did a "Rob" this morning:


Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver loves his REO's and he loves his chips! Check the extra plate he ordered... he needed the sustenance after a really busy VapeCon day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver loves his REO's and he loves his chips! Check the extra plate he ordered... he needed the sustenance after a really busy VapeCon day!
> View attachment 143406



@Silver eating potatoes like an Irishman, all that lacks is a mayo or curry dip to make it authentic .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver eating potatoes like an Irishman, all that lacks is a mayo or curry dip to make it authentic .



Agreed @johan !
A bit of salt was all I had on that. The sauce on the burger got a bit used on some of the chips - but I agree a nice mayo would have been great.

By the way, I had a hotdog at VapeCon from The Filthy Moustache on Sunday. It had jalapenos and chillinaise sauce. Oh my word it was amazing... That sauce!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Piano that Goose and Maverick sang Great Balls of Fire!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Piano that Goose and Maverick sang Great Balls of Fire!
> View attachment 144181



Awesome @Rob Fisher , when and where was that taken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher , when and where was that taken?



Three years ago today the pic was taken... it was taken at the Kansas City Barbeque in San Diego which was the pub that they filmed the sequence in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Reo under a rainbow...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Well captured @acorn !
Lovely!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Great food and Reo's in Franschhoek!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Great food and Reo's in Franschhoek!
> View attachment 154522



Ah, the signature and well travelled Yellow Reo!
Nice to see @KB_314 
best wishes for the festive season and new year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Ah, the signature and well travelled Yellow Reo!
> Nice to see @KB_314
> best wishes for the festive season and new year


Thanks @Silver and to you. You know I couldn't stop by and leave nothing but a non-vaping classified

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A little secret I have been keeping, so don’t tell anyone!! Found the perfect spot for the McFly rda to live.  On the penthouse of my Mini Reo. 0.87ohm 2 mm coil from Superfine MTL wire. Winner!!! Good flavour coming through, cotton must be settling in, and reasonable battery life it would seem.



Was worried after hearing it’s a very tight MTL draw, but on setting no4 enjoying a tight direct lung hit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> A little secret I have been keeping, so don’t tell anyone!! Found the perfect spot for the McFly rda to live.  On the penthouse of my Mini Reo. 0.87ohm 2 mm coil from Superfine MTL wire. Winner!!! Good flavour coming through, cotton must be settling in, and reasonable battery life it would seem.
> View attachment 156397
> 
> 
> Was worried after hearing it’s a very tight MTL draw, but on setting no4 enjoying a tight direct lung hit.


Love that door!

Glad you like the McF. One of the best designs in my opinion.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

An ol Grand in Bray, Wicklow, Ireland

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> View attachment 184451
> An ol Grand in Bray, Wicklow, Ireland


And what are you doing over there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> And what are you doing over there?



Interestingly, I lived in Dublin with mates in 2001. I used to come to Bray when I needed to unwind. It is a picturesque sleepy seaside town.

We have been planning for a year now, and have relocated here. We are struggling to find a place, so probably moving to Greystones, Wicklow, which is about 15 minutes away (the otherside of that mountain).

My Reo, with 9mg Menthol/ Cactus/ Lime has become my adv.

The planning and packing up our lives has been the most stressful and insane year of my life, hence my absence. Family comes first though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Interestingly, I lived in Dublin with mates in 2001. I used to come to Bray when I needed to unwind. It is a picturesque sleepy seaside town.
> 
> We have been planning for a year now, and have relocated here. We are struggling to find a place, so probably moving to Greystones, Wicklow, which is about 15 minutes away (the otherside of that mountain).
> 
> My Reo, with 9mg Menthol/ Cactus/ Lime has become my adv.
> 
> The planning and packing up our lives has been the most stressful and insane year of my life, hence my absence. Family comes first though.


Ah, all the best. Recipe?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, all the best. Recipe?



Its the Roswell recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Its the Roswell recipe.


Of course! I marked it 5 stars. Time to find that bottle again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Of course! I marked it 5 stars. Time to find that bottle again.



It's an "easy vape". I kind of got sick of flavors, and lazy with mixing. 

I also enjoy INW Shisha Strawberry in a Pod. And then I make the odd great Tobacco recipes here and there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Cheers, from Oscar Wilde's old holiday home in Bray. Now a Hotel

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

When down South again I will send you a pm for a possible meet - I'm up North on the outskirts of Lurgan. Bray became quite expensive over the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

rogue zombie said:


> Cheers, from Oscar Wilde's old holiday home in Bray. Now a Hotel
> View attachment 184658


Is that an OL16?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Raindance said:


> Is that an OL16?
> 
> Regards



The Drip Tip is from OL16. The atty is a Viscous Ant Cyclone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> When down South again I will send you a pm for a possible meet - I'm up North on the outskirts of Lurgan. Bray became quite expensive over the years.



Yip finding rent expensive, but it's a good feeding area to work in Dublin/ Dublin South.

That would be great! I will explore the rest of the country in good time. Just need to get the career going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This was from 2017. Found the picture again this weekend while going through older photos...

Rare sighting of 2 cheetahs in Kruger National Park. They were perched on a signpost. Was near the Berg en Dal camp. 

Couldn't believe how long they perched there seemingly not phased by anything. That was a cellphone pic on my old iphone 5S, so they were VERY close. They didn't mind me sitting there watching them.... tooting away on Reo Black...

Strong MTL Blackbird while watching two cheetah's at eye level.... Heaven....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> This was from 2017. Found the picture again this weekend while going through older photos...
> 
> Rare sighting of 2 cheetahs in Kruger National Park. They were perched on a signpost. Was near the Berg en Dal camp.
> 
> Couldn't believe how long they perched there seemingly not phased by anything. That was a cellphone pic on my old iphone 5S, so they were VERY close. They didn't mind me sitting there watching them.... tooting away on Reo Black...
> 
> Strong MTL Blackbird while watching two cheetah's at eye level.... Heaven....


Some amazing luck right there, I've never seen a cheetah in the KNP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Some amazing luck right there, I've never seen a cheetah in the KNP



Agreed @BumbleBee

I have seen cheetah twice or three times before, but it’s usually further away. Normally just one cheetah. And you need binoculars. And normally further north in the park where it’s more open.

This was very rare. These two perched there for about half an hour at least. I was the first car to arrive at the scene. Can you imagine the thoughts in my mind as I approached. I was with my mom (who loves KNP), I said to her that looks like something strange on the signpost. Probably baboons. Haha, then I came closer. Wow! It was a gobsmacking surprise of note!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Bump. 
Show us your reos in the wild!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Bump.
> Show us your reos in the wild!


Nostalgia hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Bump.
> Show us your reos in the wild!



my Reos are working like they did when I got them (2014)
It’s amazing
No fuss, no bother
Just a bath every few months and a new coil in the RM2 and it’s good to go for another few months

such a pity they’re discontinued because I think many vapers would still have enjoyed them thoroughly

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

I was young , immature , naive and sold my reos... biggest regret of my life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

My REO's are used regularly, nothing compares.



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> my Reos are working like they did when I got them (2014)
> It’s amazing
> No fuss, no bother
> Just a bath every few months and a new coil in the RM2 and it’s good to go for another few months
> 
> such a pity they’re discontinued because I think many vapers would still have enjoyed them thoroughly


I regret selling the reos but I have moved on to 21700s and 11ml capacity.

I must say the finish and durability were huge selling points!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

That’s amazing @Christos 

I will get there
The 11ml is very appealing !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

